
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (March 2015) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords INTERN, REMOTE, or VISA if the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome. Feel free to post any job that may interest HN readers from executive assistant to machine learning expert to CTO.<p>Please do not post recruiting firms or job boards.
======
cedsav
Web UX Engineer - REMOTE or Bloomington, Indiana, United States - [$60K -
$80K]

We're looking for a UX engineer, with an eye for clean design and usability,
and strong technical skills (HTML, CSS, Javascript)

We run FormAssembly.com, a SaaS that helps enterprises build online forms and
power their business processes without the need for IT.

We're bootstrapped, profitable, growing rapidly, and hiring employee #15 and
beyond!

We embrace remote work. Our team is spread across 3 different countries.
You're welcome of course to move to Bloomington, Indiana, where the majority
of the team is located. It's been named one of the best cities for doing
business and perhaps more importantly, is the #7 in the US for best places to
bike!

We run a lean operation with an impressive roster of customers, so your work
will not go unnoticed. Everything you'll work on will make our customers
happier and give us a better competitive edge.

Position is full-time, local or remote. Pay range is $60K - $80K, stock
options negotiable.

To apply, go to
[http://formassembly.workable.com/jobs/25749](http://formassembly.workable.com/jobs/25749)
or email jobs [at] formassembly.com

~~~
SandB0x
Thank you for being the the only listing with salary information.

~~~
cedsav
You're welcome. Maybe next month we'll see a salary range on all posts?

~~~
sawar
Most people, including myself, won't bother applying to a position unless the
salary range is posted.

There's no point to doing 2, 3, or even 4 interviews for a job that
potentially pays less.

Employers should learn that lesson.

~~~
milankorsos
I think there are two reasons not to post the salary range right away.

1\. There is always flexibility in the budget for the right people.

I'm hiring engineers to my team right now and I have a clear number I got from
my CEO. I am confident that budget will fit the ideal candidate that I'm
trying to hire. But on the other hand, if someone more senior, or junior blows
my mind, I'm willing to push for the extra numbers for the more senior, or the
extra rack for the junior to get on my team.

2\. Salary is not everything.

I do believe salary is important, but not everything. There are a good number
of people who are willing to take a job with less salary if they feel they can
grow there more, the culture fits them better and the potential of company is
bigger there.

I do understand though it is frustrating doing multiple interviews without
knowing if the salary range is close to the expectations or not. If a
candidate asks me on the initial phone screening about the numbers I am happy
to talk about it openly.

~~~
lugg
> 1\. There is always flexibility in the budget for the right people.

Nothing stopping you from tacking on that caveat after offering a range so
people can grok you from a distance.

> 2\. Salary is not everything. > I do believe salary is important, but not
> everything. There are a good number of people who are willing to take a job
> with less salary if they feel they can grow there more, the culture fits
> them better and the potential of company is bigger there.

The only people willing to take that cut are

(a) young enough not to be thinking about retirement, and

(b) people naive enough to think you having a good culture lets you off the
hook for being a cheapskate.

Disclaimer: used to think salary wasn't everything after $x quality of living,
now I'm a bit older, a bit wiser and looking at retirement. I now think I was
a huge idiot in my younger years for not taking every advantage possible. - So
take my views with a grain of disillusioned salt.

~~~
crdb
It's also signalling. Higher salary both means the company can afford it (i.e.
is stronger, healthier, a safer long term bet) and that the position is valued
(as the company is willing to invest more in it).

~~~
artemk
Couldn't agree with you more. Higher salaries very much represent a company's
ability and desire to pay top dollar. I do caution on the long term bet. It's
not as solid as may seem. I've come across many companies who throw money at
the problem of not being able to attract/retain talent with market rate range
salaries. Could be a number of reasons, including politics, lack of
interesting projects, unsustainable culture, etc.

Another major point to keep in mind is salary today vs growth in coming years.
Getting a high salary today may bring with it unrealistic expectations. It may
be your future bonus and raises that suffer. Your annual review will roll
around and the managerial perception will be that you're already paid more
than everyone on the team, so you're not getting a notable slice of the
budget.

My point is that things aren't always black and while, and long term may be
not as advantageous as they seem. If you're looking for a career, hoping jobs
every year will not help. Becomes a red flag on the resume.

~~~
solarmist
Really? Don't go for the maximum salary because you might be disappointed in
future raises?

Do you know why companies discourage job hopping and sharing your salary with
coworkers (even though just mentioning a bias against sharing that information
is illegal)? Because it costs them money if employees do it (i.e. it's good
for employees)!

Sure, throwing money at a problem isn't a way to solve it and companies that
think it is are bad news, but the rest of your advise is horrible.

------
dudemcbacon
DevOps Engineer @ Northwest Evaluation Association -- Local in Portland, OR
[$70k - $90k]

We're a non-profit partnering to help children become better learners. Our
main platform is a stack of web applications written in a variety of languages
ranging from Java, Node.js, and Clojure.

Looking for new engineers to help us bridge the gap between the development
side of the house and the operation side of the house. Engineers are directly
integrated into a Scrum team supporting development activities, operations,
and the deployment of applications.

Experience writing automation with Puppet, Ruby, or other tools is extremely
desirable.

Formal job description and application form are available here:
[https://nwea.hodesiq.com/jobs/default.aspx?JobID=4960435](https://nwea.hodesiq.com/jobs/default.aspx?JobID=4960435)

Feel free to e-mail me directly with any questions: brandon.burnett@nwea.org

~~~
TulliusCicero
Props to you for including a salary range.

------
diafygi
Javascript Developer | UtilityAPI.com | Oakland, CA | daniel@utilityapi.com |
Solar job

==Description==

We are a white-label SaaS that is used by solar and energy efficiency
companies to collect their customer's utility bill and usage data
automatically. You will be in charge of writing tools, scripts, and libraries
that collect utility data from utilities. Often these utility data formats are
complex and unique to each utility (pdf bills, xml data, csv data, etc.), so
you will need to be very clever in collecting and parsing a huge variety of
formats. Also, these scripts can break unexpectedly when utilities change
their interfaces, so being able to update them quickly is important. You will
be working in our office at the SfunCube in downtown Oakland. Our current
codebase is well organized, documented, and tested.

==Experience Required==

No years of experience, education, or certification requirements, but you do
need to be able to convince me that you know and have experience with:

* Javascript (not JQuery, vanilla javascript)

* Regular Expressions (we use them heavily)

* Python (basic knowledge)

* PGP (basic usage)

* Other (side projects, hackathons, hobbies, stuff you do for fun)

==Compensation==

$100k-$120k depending on experience.

==How To Apply==

Email me a cover letter and a PGP-encrypted pdf resume. Please include links
to your github, bitbucket, or personal side project website (for reference,
mine is daylightpirates.org).

==For Solar Skeptics==

In the last few years, the solar industry reached "grid parity", which means
that the unsubsidized installed cost is now cheaper than buying power from the
grid. That's why this industry is the fastest growing industry in the country.
This isn't some subsidy-dependent industry anymore. We work hard and we make
real money (while conveniently also saving the planet).

~~~
zenlikethat
Maybe I'm missing something, but it seems as though you're asking candidates
to send you a PGP encrypted resume without posting the location of your public
key.

~~~
tonyhb
You can do a search on public PGP key servers such as the MIT key server. His
email shows this result:

[https://pgp.mit.edu/pks/lookup?search=daniel%40utilityapi.co...](https://pgp.mit.edu/pks/lookup?search=daniel%40utilityapi.com&op=index)

PGP key here:
[https://pgp.mit.edu/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0xE7F6FAD172EFE...](https://pgp.mit.edu/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0xE7F6FAD172EFEE3D)

~~~
diafygi
Bingo, you passed the first test. This job entails a lot of figuring out what
and how to find the things you need to solve a problem. The lack of a public
key in the job posting is intentional.

------
axiom
Top Hat - tophat.com - Toronto, Ontario

Top Hat is hiring for a few roles: mobile dev (iOS, Android), devops
(rabbitmq, ec2, MySQL), full stack web developer (python, django, javascript,
nodejs.) We also hire interns so please feel free to apply for that as well.
Salary ranges based on experience from $70k to $100k.

We're a profitable (and valley VC funded by some of the best funds in the
valley) education startup that helps make class more engaging. We've got some
really cool problems to work on and your work would be impacting a huge number
of students daily.

Our dev team is in Toronto but we've also got an office in San Francisco so if
you're really good we would be open to having someone work from there. If
you're not based in Canada or the US but are willing to relocate feel free to
contact us, because we do cover relocation expenses and will help you manage
the work permit process.

Send your resume/github account to mike at tophat dot com.

------
bgriggs1
Knack | [http://knackhq.com/jobs](http://knackhq.com/jobs) | REMOTE | Senior
Developer | 70-120k +equity

Knack ([http://knackhq.com](http://knackhq.com)) is a database PaaS that makes
it easy for anyone to build online database apps. We're growing rapidly and
looking for software (node.js) engineers.

We're focused on building a profitable long-term business with a product our
customers love. We don’t compete with Google on start-up perks, but we can
more than compete if you’re looking to sink you teeth in and make a
difference:

* Impact: we’re expecting anyone that joins to come in and have a major impact. We’re small enough that every customer interaction, every marketing spend, every line of code has an over-sized impact.

* Equity: we don’t need hired-guns, we need team members. We want to share our long-term vision and success, and make sure you have equity in that journey.

* Autonomy: we don’t look for specific roles, we look for good fits. You’ll be able to contribute with your strengths and determine the projects you want to drive forward.

* Flexibility: supporting our chosen lifestyles is major part of our success equation. Join a remote team and create your own hours. Work how and where you want to.

* Culture: we work hard but also don’t take ourselves too seriously and make sure we have a great time along the way.

------
blutack
Research Associate in Unmanned Aerial Vehicles - Manchester, UK

School of MACE, University of Manchester (6 month post, £30-37k per annum).

The GAMMA project is consortium of North West Universities, BAESYSTEMS, NNL
and NWAA seeking to stimulate the growth of the Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAV)
industry in the UK through development of innovative mission system
architectures and software.

You will join the existing team at Manchester for the last six months of the
project. You should have UAV-related knowledge, skills and interest, with
experience in at least one of the areas of UAV sensor integration, UAV flight
testing and development of embedded software for UAV applications. A PhD (or
equivalent) or an equivalent level of practical experience/skills is expected.

Ideally we're looking for someone with C/C++ and Python experience who is
familiar with embedded (both Linux & metal) development. You would also be
expected to advise our SMEs, meet with partners and assist with flight
testing. Experience with UAVs would be a definite plus.

For more info, see [http://www.jobs.ac.uk/job/AKM102/research-associate-in-
unman...](http://www.jobs.ac.uk/job/AKM102/research-associate-in-unmanned-
aerial-vehicles) or reply to this thread and I'll do my best to answer your
questions.

------
arram
ZeroCater — Full Stack Engineer — San Francisco

$100k - $150k, plus above market equity

[https://zerocater.com/jobs](https://zerocater.com/jobs)

We're looking for full-stack engineers to join our team and help us feed the
world. Our stack consists of Python, Django, PostgreSQL, AngularJS, and
Bootstrap 3. We move quickly and deploy to EC2 multiple times a day. We're
profitable and growing like crazy.

~~~
suchow
Be careful with the phrase "feed the world", lest someone get the impression
that the world includes people outside American tech companies.

~~~
easytiger
From that description I assumed it was some sort of attempt to feed the
starving, but on clicking its about feeding a bunch of Americans. Made worse
by the fact that was the logo/slogan/lyric of Live Aid:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Band_Aid_%28band%29#mediaviewer...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Band_Aid_%28band%29#mediaviewer/File:Feed_The_World_Logo.GIF)

------
greattypo
Clever (YC S12) - Full Stack Engineer - San Francisco - $100k-$150k+, plus
above-average equity

At Clever, we’re building a distributed platform for educational software.
There are a lot of great learning applications that schools want to use, but
they have some constraints that make using software difficult: for example,
picture a teacher getting 30 first-graders to log in at once. Our API and
single sign-on solutions help schools solve those problems. Schools are on
board, and we’re now in 25% of schools in America.

Right now we’re a team of 50 (22 engineers) based in downtown SF. We’re
looking for full-stack engineers who like:

-Go, Coffeescript and Python (or are willing to learn)

-hard technical problems (managing a huge, constantly updating data pipeline)

-tech talks on everything ranging from the history of hip-hop to neuroscience to exoplanets

Check us out at [https://clever.com/about/jobs#engineer-full-
stack](https://clever.com/about/jobs#engineer-full-stack), or check out what
we’re working on at [https://github.com/clever](https://github.com/clever).

------
Tarential
Carburetor (carb.io) is hiring a remote Ruby on Rails developer. We're a small
(~15 employees, 4 devs) profitable bootstrapped startup creating tools for
automating the Predictable Revenue Cold Calling 2.0 method promoted by Aaron
Ross (our cofounder).

Salary Range: $60k-80k (Cdn). Remote: Optional. More info:
[http://carb.io/careers.html#op-50880-senior-software-
develop...](http://carb.io/careers.html#op-50880-senior-software-developer)

------
webwright
Glowforge - Seattle, WA - Full-time

We're looking for (more) full-stack software engineers, back-end engineers,
and front-end engineers. We could also use an amazing visual design and a
mechanical engineer who has injection molding experience.

We're well-funded and founded by three technical founders (one YC alumnus)
with 7-9-figure exits. We're building an insanely challenging
hardware+software product straight from the pages of science-fiction that's
aimed at makers and creatives. It's early-- our product team is just 5 folks,
but we're growing.

You can read our "coming out" article in the New York Times here:
[http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/02/15/slice-and-carve-
the...](http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/02/15/slice-and-carve-the-next-
wave-in-computer-aided-creativity/)

Actual job openings here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/glowforge](https://jobs.lever.co/glowforge)

~~~
Terr_
That "nice to have" list in the software-dev position seems a little over-
broad. "Genius with back-end server technologies" plus "familiar with
hardware, like drivers" plus "some graphics experience" plus "Javascript, CSS,
and HTML"...

It's hard to tell if it's a "whatever you have we can use" situation versus a
"we want an ubermensch"-one.

~~~
webwright
Thanks for the feedback! Yeah, truth be told, there are a ridiculous number of
skills/experiences that aren't required but would be really awesome. We erred
on the side of having relatively few "requirements" and all of the nice-to-
haves we could think of for what we're building. You could have any
combination of those (or none) and still potentially be someone we'd love to
hear from!

------
old-gregg
We're a stealth start-up in the cloud/systems market (our target customer is
us: engineers). Founded by previously successful YC portfolio alumni with
great connections in the industry and the investing community.

We're in pre-seed stage talking to engineers who're interested in joining
__very __early on with significant equity upside (but we offer a salary as
well).

This time we want to build something big. We will be flattered if you'd
consider to sit down with us, discuss the vision and possibly pick holes in it
and help us fix them.

Backend Tech:

    
    
      - Golang and C
      - Efficient memory management and data processing.
      - Knowledge of Linux systems programming is a huge plus.
      

Frontend:

    
    
      - Looking for an opinionated front-end UI/UX expert.
      - Teach us how it's done. We're backend people, we need help.
    

Location:

    
    
      - Bay Area
      - Austin
      - Seattle - we're flexible.
    

Contact: see my profile.

------
tparikh
Location: Almaden CA, Austin TX, Dublin OH, Littleton MA, New York NY,
Pittsburgh PA, Rochester MA, Raleigh MC, Yorktown Heights NY

[http://www.ibm.com/watsonjobs](http://www.ibm.com/watsonjobs)

Experience a world-class internship program! You’ll work on cutting-edge
cognitive computing technology, grow your expertise through experiential
learning, and have an opportunity to demonstrate your talent.

Internships Opportunities for PhD Students

Cognitive Software Engineer - SWG-0691293 You will be responsible for creating
and maintaining machine learning models. Working knowledge and familiarity of
various statistical machine learning models are essential. At the same time,
you’re an open minded, innovative, hacker who uses basic mathematical and
statistical thinking to solve complex problems. You will be exposed to some of
the latest tools and technologies, and leading edge experts within the field
of cognitive computing.

Cognitive Research Staff Member - SWG-0710288 You’ll be responsible for
discovering, creating, and writing about machine learning models. Knowledge
and familiarity of various statistical machine learning models are essential.
You’re open minded and innovative, using mathematical and statistical thinking
to solve complex problems.

I'm available for any questions you might have at tparikh [at] us [dot] ibm
[dot] com

~~~
tparikh
Fixed Location: Almaden CA, Austin TX, Dublin OH, Littleton MA, New York NY,
Pittsburgh PA, Rochester MN, Raleigh NC, Yorktown Heights NY

~~~
gar0n
does IBM do visa sponsorships?

------
ninetax
The Climate Corporation (San Francisco, Seattle, St. Louis, Full time, H1B for
the right candidate) -
[http://climate.com/careers](http://climate.com/careers)

    
    
       ====== What we do =========
    

Our mission is to build great software for farmers.

We use a combination of weather monitoring, agronomic modeling, satellite
imagery, and weather simulation to provide data and insights to those farmers.

    
    
       ===== Who we’re looking for =====       
    

Specifically we are looking for two full time positions which I'll describe
here, though there are roles open across the board which you can check out
using the link at the bottom.

Engineer on the Geospatial team

You will be building out our large scale imagery infrastructure.

==================================

Engineer on the Climatology team

You will work with best-in-their-class climate scientists to implement and
productionize their weather models.

    
    
       ====== Why I love it ======    
    
     – I think Climate is poised to make a huge impact on farming. 
     – I am surrounded by a group of super smart people that care about the work we are doing.
     – I get to write Clojure for my full time work!
    

I am really excited about the work we've been doing, I am happy to talk in
length about it over email at skhalsa@climate.com.

If you are interested, please email me directly at skhalsa@climate.com.

~~~
ninetax
Alternatively if you apply through this link you should also be put in the
pre-screened queue:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?nl=1&k=JobL...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?nl=1&k=JobListing&j=ohHMXfwr&s=Hackernews_Satshabad_Khalsa)

------
mallyvai
San Francisco | VISA | REMOTE

I'd like to put in a word for the Career Agency team at
[http://OfferLetter.io](http://OfferLetter.io) \- we are building the first
true talent agency for tech. We align incentives with individual engineers
(and do not take money from companies), help them improve their messaging and
polish, intro them directly to CTOs and VPs to help cut past recruiting
bullshit, and provide negotiation advice.

We want everyone to find "the team", not "a team".

I'm an ex-Twitter (Growth) / ex-Amazon (Identity) engineer, and am building
what I would have wanted at every step of my career.

One of our client profiles [#35 employee at Twitter] is up here, for the
curious: [http://offerletter.io/blog/201502-Fifteen-years-of-
durabilit...](http://offerletter.io/blog/201502-Fifteen-years-of-durability-a-
chat-with-dba-mike-limon.html)

[0] See [http://OfferLetter.io](http://OfferLetter.io) for more information

[1] We are neither recruiting agency (since we do not take money from
companies) nor job board, and as such are compliant with the terms of the post

[2] We are located in San Francisco, but have worked with people in Seattle,
New York, and Austria, and regularly help folks on visas.

~~~
Akkuma
Are you guys actually hiring? I don't see any jobs listed in this post or on
your site.

------
oliversong
Clara Labs ([https://claralabs.com/](https://claralabs.com/), YC S14) - San
Francisco, Engineering, Full-Time

Clara is building the simplest possible interface to getting work done.

Every person on our team is involved in the thinking that creates their work -
full stack in the broadest sense of the term. This means identifying, owning,
and driving projects to completion.

We believe shipping early and frequently builds better products. An extreme
example: we scheduled thousands of meetings entirely manually for our first
Clara customers before building any software at all.

Accepting human dependency is the fastest way to building useful machine
intelligence. The failure of intelligence products to date has fundamentally
been a failure to build trust. It is the consequence of unreliability and lack
of focus (think: Siri). Conversely, Clara has delivered a highly reliable,
focused, and useful natural language interface from day one.

We’re looking for frontend, backend, and machine learning engineers to join
our early team. Check out our full descriptions for each role [1], and feel
free to ping me directly at oliver@claralabs.com if you have any questions!

[1] [https://jobs.lever.co/claralabs/](https://jobs.lever.co/claralabs/)

------
itsdrewmiller
NGP VAN - Boston MA or Washington, DC - Software Engineer, SQL Developer

NGP VAN is the world’s leading political technology firm, providing campaign
and organizing technology to Democrats, progressives, and non-partisan
organizations. We offer an integrated platform that combines the best
fundraising, compliance, organizing, and digital products available.

We built the voter contact and volunteer management tools used by Obama for
America. Nearly every State Democratic Party in the United States distributes
our VoteBuilder tools to Democrats up and down the ticket, and we provide
industry-leading organizing tools that enable labor unions, environmental
groups, pro-choice advocates, civil rights activists, and progressive
political parties to win their campaigns around the world. Our fundraising and
compliance software is used by the majority of Democrats from the Presidential
level on down, and our fast-growing digital platform has become the most-used
toolset for Democratic campaigns as well.

NGP VAN has been recognized as one of the fastest growing companies in America
by Inc. Magazine for seven years in a row, and one of the top 50 fastest
growing companies in the DC area by both the Washington Business Journal and
SmartCEO. We are a successful and growing company with a passion for our
employees’ career advancement. We are an open-minded, flexible workplace that
values learning and contributions of many different kinds.

Company Site: [http://ngpvan.com](http://ngpvan.com)

We are open to interviewing across a pretty wide range of experience levels.
Hit me up at dmiller at ngpvan dot com for more info or to apply. I'm the VP
of Engineering here.

~~~
eli_gottlieb
Yo. I wrote to you back in December, and never received a reply. Should I
write in again now?

Eehhhh, I'll just scurry off to write a nice cover letter.

------
GiselleDarlene
Anyone Can Learn To Code ● San Francisco ● Work is Part Time with FULL TIME
Salary ●

Anyone Can Learn To Code is a professional training course / coding bootcamp
that focuses on full-stack web development. ACLTC allows students to retain
their full-time jobs by offering a part time approach to class instruction.
Classes are held from 6-9:30pm M-Thurs and 9-5pm on Sundays.

We are looking for someone who is both an educator and developer who can serve
as the primary instructor for the Anyone Can Learn To Code bootcamp in San
Francisco. This teacher will make an outstanding difference in people’s lives
as you help them to launch new careers in web development. We’ve done this
successfully in Chicago, and we will be opening up in a variety of other
locations as well.

We are offering a full time salary (100-120K) + health benefits for this
position even though the actual instruction is for just 22 hours per week for
just 9 months out of the year.

No recruiters or sales pitches, please.

More Information + Apply Here > [http://anyonecanlearntocode.com/launch-your-
career-as-an-ins...](http://anyonecanlearntocode.com/launch-your-career-as-an-
instructor-at-anyone-can-learn-to-code)

------
antgoldbloom
Kaggle - San Francisco Designer With Frontend Dev Skills
[http://kaggle.theresumator.com/apply/CIey5Z/Product-
Designer...](http://kaggle.theresumator.com/apply/CIey5Z/Product-
DesignerDeveloper.html)

Kaggle is the home of data science: the place where data scientists go to
learn, do analysis, collaborate, show off their work and establish their
credentials. We're looking for a designer to help design the next generation
of data science tools to be used by our community of over 250,000 data
scientists.

------
dmacvicar
SUSE is hiring for 68 different positions. 36 in Engineering. (REMOTE OK², CAN
OFFER VISA, RELOCATION SPONSORSHIP)

\- Nuremberg, Germany

\- Prague, Czech Republic

\- Beijing, China

\- any SUSE location globally or home office

We have positions open for Docker developers, Kernel engineers, Java/Linux
developers, Ruby hackers, Rails developers, OpenStack engineers, and QA
engineers.

SUSE is a 20+ year old company providing a rock-solid enterprise Linux
distribution. You can see where we lead here:
[https://www.suse.com/promo/suse-
leadership.html](https://www.suse.com/promo/suse-leadership.html)

What do we offer:

\- Direct contact with representatives of free/open source software projects
worldwide.

\- Regular hackathons (Hack Weeks) and workshops on the company, department,
and team levels.

\- Five weeks vacation. (¹)

\- Contributions to pension insurance or capital life insurance. (¹)

\- Other common employee benefits (food coupons, health care, sports and
cultural activities). (¹)

\- Free beverages. (¹)

\- We know how to party.

\- We celebrate success.

All job postings are available here:
[https://attachmatehr.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseac...](https://attachmatehr.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseaction=app.allpositions&company_id=15495&version=6)

¹ Reference for the example benefits is the office in Germany. They may vary
across hiring locations.

² Please note that not all positions are available for remote workers and
still relocation may be preferred.

~~~
jrk_
As luck would have it, I'm living in Nuremberg and would love to work at SUSE.
However, I didn't get any feedback at all of my applications. Any hints on
what I could do to improve my chances?

~~~
dmacvicar
You should get some feedback. Can you tell me for which positions you applied?
I will make sure that it gets fixed for the future (dmacvicar at suse dot
com).

Speaking only for the positions my team/department: Our positions include a
small challenge. You need to add a small feature or improvement via a Pull
Request on Github to some code and ping pong with your future team members.

The goal not only to see technical skills but also how do you work together
with the current team members, how do you handle critics in your code, how do
you structure your changes, etc.

The challenge is not difficult, but we value the time and courage of the
people who took part in it. My team tends to focus its energy in those.

If the job description gives you a chance to highlight yourself from the rest,
take it!.

~~~
jrk_
Thanks for getting back to me. I've currently applied only for the OpenSUSE
developer/packager position, but I'm curious about several other positions.

A general question I have is if it's a problem that I wrote my application in
German. Afaik the HR team is located in Nuremberg, but I'm really not sure if
English or German is expected. Personally, it's easier for me to write a
formal application in German, because it's my native language.

I'll take a look at the challenges as well. The benefit is, that many of them
include technologies I'm not yet familiar with, so I can at least learn
something new from it.

~~~
dmacvicar
There are no strict rules about an application...

Giving that you want to highlight yourself for an international company doing
Open Source, just follow common sense and use English, write a good cover
letter, link your Github projects/repos and contributions, and avoid a .doc
file :-)

------
erper
Tictail — Stockholm, Sweden

Quote from jobs page: "We're a small startup with big ambitions. We want to
help everyone open their own online store, for free. We want to provide indie
brands and retailers with a platform where they can build their brand and sell
their products to people from all around the world. We want everything that we
do to have a direct impact on the businesses of the 75,000 stores that are on
Tictail today. We simply want to be the world's most used and loved e-commerce
platform."

We're looking for developers, mainly Python and JavaScript/CoffeeScript.

Our open positions can be found at:
[https://tictail.com/jobs/](https://tictail.com/jobs/)

I'm not gonna bore you with benefits here, but trust me when I say that it's a
really great place to be. Send me an email (erik @ tictail) and I'll be happy
to tell you more.

~~~
ughanotherone
"[…]but trust me when I say that it's a really great place to be."

...

------
mopatches
[https://www.periscope.io/](https://www.periscope.io/) \- Full Stack Engineer,
San Francisco

Periscope makes really fast charts and dashboards. You'll be working on the
full stack: from the Go and Java servers managing giant database clusters to
the Rails and CoffeeScript frontends.

What You'll Do

    
    
       In your first day you'll ship new code to production.
    
       In your first week you'll ship at least one customer-facing feature.
    
       In your first month you'll write code at every level of the 
        stack, from cache backends to web servers to UI code.
    
       In your first 6 months you'll rebuild a major piece of the
        Periscope stack to support our ever-increasing scale.
    

Apply here: [https://www.periscope.io/data-obsessed-
engineer](https://www.periscope.io/data-obsessed-engineer)

------
jdross
Opendoor (San Francisco, CA)

Sell your home in under a minute. Buy one without an agent whenever you want.
We're making residential real estate liquid.

DATA SCIENCE \- Build our industry-leading predictive home valuations using
millions of real-estate transactions and complementary datasets. \- Build
other data products central to the business. Predicting who will move,
predicting neighborhood home price appreciation risk, making interpretable
models to visually explain a valuation, etc.

Job listing:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/opendoor/jobs/48543#.VPNWilPF82...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/opendoor/jobs/48543#.VPNWilPF82I)

We launched 3 months ago and now purchase and sell hundreds of thousands of
dollars of homes per day in our first city.

Here's our team: [https://www.opendoor.com/about-
us](https://www.opendoor.com/about-us)

~~~
timhargis
Applied for the Real Estate Transaction Coordinator position through the
Greenhouse link. Became interested in the startup after hearing Keith speak
about it pre-launch at the Collision Conference last year in Vegas.

------
noelh
Second Spectrum - Los Angeles, CA, Shanghai, and Boston, MA -
[http://www.secondspectrum.com](http://www.secondspectrum.com)

Big data has come to sports, and Second Spectrum is using it to transform the
sports experience, for everyone from coaches and players to the most hardcore
or casual fan. We have trained machines to understand sports at a level of
sophistication that exceeds that of most collegiate players. Using this
machine understanding, we deliver analytics software that is helping eight NBA
teams win more games, is enabling national broadcasters to tell better
stories, and will give every fan their own personal sportscast.

We are looking for both full stack engineers, and machine learning and
computer vision engineers. The responsibilities range from sophisticated GUI
design that supports detailed but intuitive analytics, to front-end interfaces
that will appear on national sports broadcasts, to scalable backend
infrastructure that supports robust video streaming, to ML and CV engineering
that enables the semantic layer that understands the game.

If you're interested in joining us, our jobs email is is
work@secondspectrum.com. I'm also available for any questions you might have
at noel@secondspectrum.com

------
knes
London, UK - Pusher - Full time - No Remote

The current Pusher product is a multi-tenant distributed system that allows
our customers to deliver billions of messages to their connected users. We
operate at massive scale, and this informs and affects everything we do.

Our engineering team is based in London. We are looking for engineers who will
thrive in a challenging environment, working on interesting problems. Our team
is small but growing, and we value people who can contribute not only
individually, but in the context of the team. Our engineering team is also
heavily involved in operations, so you need to know how to deploy, monitor and
maintain a large production system. We wrote our code in Ruby (Main legacy
language) and Haskell.

We are currently looking for:

* A VP of Engineering to help grow and manage our engineering team. More info in this job ad [http://pusher.com/jobs/vp_of_engineering](http://pusher.com/jobs/vp_of_engineering) * Platform engineers that can build and improve our core platform. More info on [http://pusher.com/jobs/platform_engineer](http://pusher.com/jobs/platform_engineer)

Our software stack is built around Linux, Ruby, Haskell, nodeJS, Redis, MySQL,
Git, Puppet and Go.

------
olivercameron
Udacity ([http://udacity.com/jobs](http://udacity.com/jobs)) - Mountain View,
CA Openings: Full-Stack Engineer, Backend Engineer, Front-End Engineer, Lead
Designer, Product Designer

I recently saw an interactive map of the US[1]. Each state had its most common
profession listed over the period of 1978-2014. For 2014, you'll see that
truck driving is by far and away and the most common profession. No real
surprise there. However, if you look closely, you'll see that in Utah,
Virginia, Washington and Colorado that software developer has become that
states most common profession. How amazing! I am convinced that within the
next 2-8 years, we'll start to see a gargantuan shift where tech skills are in
such demand (even more so than now) that Software Developers become the most
commonplace profession across the US and world. Udacity will be powering the
education behind all of that.

If you're world-class in what you do, please get in touch at
oliver@udacity.com.

1\. [http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2015/02/05/382664837/map-
the-...](http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2015/02/05/382664837/map-the-most-
common-job-in-every-state)

------
malgorithms
Keybase is! - [https://keybase.io](https://keybase.io) \- we're a very small
team, currently just 5.

Location: NY, SF, or CHI -- preferably you would join us at one of these
places. While remote is possible, we like people to be in pairs or more,
whenever possible. It's more fun, anyway.

We love these people:

1\. Go developers; crypto experience a big plus

2\. Those with platform-specific GUI experience: we're currently working on an
OSX app and will be expanding to Windows, iOS, and Android soon.

3\. Very product-oriented engineers. This is the kind of person who'd enjoy
wireframing or planning smart notifications just as much as doing either front
or back end development (probably not both). Since we're pretty small, this
person would do a mix of things: user interface design (very usable, but to be
polished by others), actual programming, making sure everything about the site
is smooth to use. I know in a lot of companies this is often a graphic
designer or dedicated interface person, but from what I learned at our last
project (OkCupid), I think product-sensitive developers can be the best at it.

We have yet to take any formal funding.

If you're interested: chris@keybase.io

------
voberoi
NYC -- Harry's (www.harrys.com) is hiring full-stack engineers and data
engineers.

We're a high-growth company with a small engineering team (11 of us) across
our web platform and data engineering teams. We've grown our business
substantially over the course of two years, acquired our manufacturer, and are
now one of the only companies in the world that manufactures its own blades
and sells them directly to consumers.

We're hiring full-stack engineers on our platform engineering team:
[http://jobs.harrys.com/apply/NM24Ks/Software-Engineer-
Platfo...](http://jobs.harrys.com/apply/NM24Ks/Software-Engineer-Platform-
Engineering.html). Want to build a massive e-commerce website and online
retail operation? This is for you.

We're hiring data engineers on our data engineering team:
[http://jobs.harrys.com/apply/WvjhxJ/Senior-Data-
Infrastructu...](http://jobs.harrys.com/apply/WvjhxJ/Senior-Data-
Infrastructure-Engineer.html). Want to solve complex problems by building out
infrastructure and products that intelligently use lots of data? This is for
you.

------
beekay
Khan Academy — Mountain View, CA (remote possible)

We're a small, non-profit tech startup bringing a free, world-class education
to anyone, anywhere.

Millions of people in all walks of life use our free educational platform to
learn (check out some testimonials at
[https://www.khanacademy.org/stories](https://www.khanacademy.org/stories)).
Most of you reading this are familiar with Sal's videos, but we also have
hundreds of videos by other teachers, partnerships with organizations like
MoMA and the California Academy of Sciences, and a huge library of interactive
exercises.

A few things we're currently working on building right now:

– Major improvements to our mobile offerings to let students practice skills
on the go [1]

– Improved knowledge models so we can better know what you know and don't know
[2]

– Infrastructure improvements to make the site more reliable and faster for
our millions of visitors every month [3]

==================================

We're especially looking for mobile and ops engineers, but we have a handful
of other positions open. Unfortunately, we've filled up our slots for this
coming summer internship, but we'd happily talk to intern candidates for
future terms.

Apply at
[https://www.khanacademy.org/careers](https://www.khanacademy.org/careers) \-
feel free to ask me here if you have questions about applying or about KA in
general.

[1]: [http://www.kasrak.com/writing/khan-
internship/](http://www.kasrak.com/writing/khan-internship/)

[2]: [http://mattfaus.com/2014/05/improving-khan-academys-
student-...](http://mattfaus.com/2014/05/improving-khan-academys-student-
knowledge-model-for-better-predictions/)

[3]: [http://www.alangpierce.com/blog/2014/07/07/bigbingo-khan-
aca...](http://www.alangpierce.com/blog/2014/07/07/bigbingo-khan-academys-new-
bigquery-backed-a-b-testing-framework/)

~~~
e12e
Am I reading your career-page correctly when I assume you're only interested
in people with a US work visa (eg: No remote from Europe?)?

~~~
beekay
Yes, unfortunately that's correct. We're going to work to make this situation
better, but for now we require eligibility to work in the US and can only
support visas from citizens of Canada, Mexico and Australia right now.

------
chollida1
Where: Toronto, Canada, no remote workers. We all sit on the trading floor.

You must be eligible to work in Canada.

Who: K2 and Associates. We're one of Canada's more successful hedge funds over
the past 13 years.

\----------------------------- What you'll do -----------------------------

You will help build out the statistics pipeline and machine learning models to
power an algorithmic trading infrastructure.

You'll build hidden Markov Models to detect patterns in the equities markets.

1\. Build models

2\. Back test models

3\. We're lucky enough to have already figured out what step 3 is, apply your
models in the markets.

4\. PROFIT!!!

\----------------------------- Who you are -----------------------------

You are a statistician or speech recognition expert who can turn a model into
working code.

You are comfortable with any programming language, you can model in what ever
language you like.

\----------------------------- What's in it for you...
-----------------------------

\- a hedge fund is just like a startup except that everyone gets a market
salary and bonuses. If' you've always wanted to join a startup but you're too
good/in demand to take a pay cut then let's chat.

\- get paid to learn algorithmic trading

\- be able to invest in our fund

\- onsite chef for lunches

If you love a challenge please reach out to me at cholliday@k2.ca or my email
in my profile.

------
lynfogeek
Impraise (YC S14 - www.impraise.com - Amsterdam, The Netherlands)

Impraise is a web & mobile app for real-time feedback, recognition and
coaching at work. We are fundamentally changing the way people share feedback
and learn at work. We make it very easy for employees to give and receive
feedback from colleagues and help managers to understand how to improve the
performance of their teams.

\----------------

* Frontend developer: We are looking for an experienced JavaScript developer who like to use the latest technologies and who also have a strong interest in visual and functional polish. Our stack includes React, Browserify, CommonJS, etc.. [https://impraise.recruitee.com/o/front-end-developer-a19c22b...](https://impraise.recruitee.com/o/front-end-developer-a19c22bf-6ed6-4363-ad11-1deb7484d379)

\----------------

* Backend developer: We are looking for a experienced RoR developer, bonus points for candidates with experience with AWS and Docker. [https://impraise.recruitee.com/o/backend-developer-ruby](https://impraise.recruitee.com/o/backend-developer-ruby)

------
austenallred
Product Designer - REMOTE.

Grasswire [https://grasswire.com](https://grasswire.com) is a real-time
newsroom that's curated and fact-checked by everyone.

Fresh off the closing of a seed round from our dream team of investors and
with a passionate and growing user base, we're looking for a designer to join
our three-person team. Creating a crowdsourced newsroom is something that has
never truly been done before, and we are looking for someone who can own the
product from original design to final implementation.

Grasswire has offices in New York City, New Jersey and Provo, Utah. Our team
works remotely, coming together face-to-face for occasional strategy sessions.

About the Job: We're looking for a designer who can go from brainstorming with
the team to sketches to pixel-perfect mockups quickly and with thought.

We are designing not only for web, but for mobile and email.

We work intensely during the days, and enjoy and appreciate work-life balance
during the evenings. You won't be expected to work many weekends or 16-hour
days, but expect to work hard when you're at work.

Because this is remote position, communication is inherently difficult. We
need someone who can be accessible at all times during work hours, and who can
communicate effectively even when not face-to-face.

This is a full time position.

Benefits: Highly competitive compensation package (Silicon Valley/NYC salary
level) Flexible Schedule Work from home if desired (no commute!) Monitor(s) of
choice Stock Options

To apply visit
[https://grasswire.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0kk1/](https://grasswire.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0kk1/)

------
endlessvoid94
Bloc ([https://www.bloc.io](https://www.bloc.io)) - San Francisco - Software
Engineer (Ruby on Rails, Javascript, Angular, Postgres), full time

We're a small team of intellectually curious developers and designers who are
passionate about learning. We encourage our employees to develop new skill-
sets, and to foster that you'll be able to apprentice under any of the mentors
on our platform. We’ll also provide you with a generous benefits package,
generous vacation policy, and we'll hook you up with the gear of your choice.

Founded in 2012, Bloc was the first online coding bootcamp. Today Bloc offers
programs in web development, mobile development, and UX design. Bloc's
apprenticeship approach employs project-based learning and continuous
mentoring from an experienced professional to help students launch new
careers. In November 2014, Bloc closed a $6M Series A investment led by Shasta
Ventures, and currently enjoys support from acclaimed seed investors Harrison
Metal, Baseline Ventures, and First Round Capital.

------
jaz46
Pachyderm (YC W15) - SF Bay Area

We're building an open source ecosystem of infrastructure tools for
collaborating on large-scale data analytics. Learn what we're about:
[https://medium.com/pachyderm-data/lets-build-a-modern-
hadoop...](https://medium.com/pachyderm-data/lets-build-a-modern-
hadoop-4fc160f8d74f)

Looking for our first hire (company is just founders right now). Smart,
ambitious engineers who think there should be a better alternative to Hadoop.
Our codebase is written in Go, but Go experience isn't required.

pachyderm.io

github.com/pachyderm/pfs

Email: jobs@pachyderm.io

------
Peroni
Lyst Ltd - London, UK - [http://lyst.com/careers](http://lyst.com/careers)

Lyst is a leading fashion marketplace - we partner with the world’s top
fashion brands and stores to provide people with a personalised way to
discover and shop for fashion online. From launch in 2010, Lyst is growing
quickly and already generates tens of millions of dollars in sales for the
hundreds of brands, retailers and publishers it partners with around the
world. Lyst is backed by a range of all-star of investors including Accel
(Facebook, Spotify), DFJ (Skype), and those behind Oscar de la Renta, Smythson
and Tory Burch.

Behind the scenes we're python & machine learning fanatics.

You may remember us from these posts:

Image Background Removal:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7340818](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7340818)

Color Detection:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7353102](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7353102)

Bayesian A/B Testing:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7815419](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7815419)

OpenRoss – fast, scalable, on-demand image resizer:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7931744](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7931744)

We're actively looking for talented people across the business to work full-
time, on-site in our London HQ. Right now, we're particularly keen on strong
JavaScript developers.

Dev Blog: [http://developers.lyst.com/](http://developers.lyst.com/)

Contact me directly if you are interested in finding out more: steve@ly.st

------
laszlok
Chromium graphics engineer | Prezi ([http://prezi.com](http://prezi.com)) |
Budapest (visa) or SF (visa) or remote (depending on your qualifications and
needs)

Prezi is looking for an expert in web graphics to help us build our zooming
rendering engine for modern browsers. You should have deep knowledge of the
Chromium web browser and have experience building high-performance JavaScript
apps using Canvas or WebGL.

Despite being a presentation tool, Prezi’s rendering needs are closer to a 3d
game engine: 60fps zooming transitions, level of detail for vectors and
images, and pixel-perfect rendering across platforms. On top of that, we have
to provide high reliability because artifacts and dropped frames are
incredibly painful for our users when they are presenting in front of hundreds
of people on a big screen.

For more info, see
[http://prezi.com/jobs/oq2t0fwF](http://prezi.com/jobs/oq2t0fwF) or email me
directly: laszlo.pandy at prezi dot com

------
JDiculous
Senior Web Engineer (Node.js, React.js, Javascript) - iHeartRadio -
[http://www.iheart.com](http://www.iheart.com) \- New York, NY (Manhattan,
NYC) (Visa sponsorship offered)

Looking for senior engineers to join our small team of 2.

iHeartRadio is a free music streaming radio service owned by iHeartMedia (the
nation's largest owner of radio stations). iHeart.com is a modern single page
app powered by React and Node. Other technologies we use include Sass/Compass,
Foundation, Nginx, git, GitHub, Docker, and Varnish. We practice agile
development.

Compensation: $100k-170k + 20% bonus

Perks: Loose vacation policy, free snacks/fruits in the office, free lunch
every Thursday, occasional free concerts, no clock watching

If interested in learning more, email me at jeremybernier [at] iheartmedia.com
or apply online at [http://jobs.iheart.com/job/senior-web-
engineer.html](http://jobs.iheart.com/job/senior-web-engineer.html)

------
arobbins
Factual - Los Angeles, San Francisco, Shanghai

Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in the SF
Bay Area, Los Angeles, and Shanghai.

Factual’s location platform enriches mobile location signals with definitive
global data, enabling personalized and contextually relevant mobile
experiences. Built from billions of inputs, the data is constantly updated by
Factual’s real-time data stack. We were named one of "50 Disruptive Companies
in 2013" by MIT Technology Review. We have a terrific team that is still
fairly small and an incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of
Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has
venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz and our partners/customers include
Facebook, Yelp, Trulia, and Newsweek.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. A great example is one of our most
recent products, Geopulse Audience, which stands at the intersection of high
quality places data and large scale analysis of user geo-data:
[http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-
audience](http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-audience) . If you love
data, Factual is the place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and
get things done, but you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure
([http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure](http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure)),
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop.

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings and
apply directly via Jobvite:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qc99Vfw9&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qc99Vfw9&s=Hackernews&nl=1&page=Jobs)

------
liangzan
Courex - Singapore - Full time - Polyglot developers - Remote(Asia preferred)

Courex is a logistics company founded 6 years ago in sunny Singapore. We are
bootstrapped, profitable and proud. We are building solutions to fix the
logistics industry. Our mission is to automate the processes used to manage
warehouses and logistics.

Our tech stack

PHP, Ruby, Javascript, Scala, AWS, ZeroMQ, Docker, Ansible, mobile(iOS,
Android), OpenCV, PCL. There are heavy elements of computer vision, machine
learning(route optimzation).

We are open to remote workers and friendly to people with disabilities(one of
our colleagues has a disability). We prefer our remote workers to be located
in Asia so as to have more common time with our Singapore office. We like
generalists who knows a variety of technologies. But so long as you do good
work and you work well in a team, we'd love to speak to you.

Please contact Zan at zan@courex.com.sg

~~~
nathanie0221
Interesting. Hiring remote from PH?

------
sethbannon
Amicus (YC S12) is hiring a lead developer and a CTO. We build a tool that
helps nonprofits manage and distribute tasks to remote volunteers. 680,000
tasks have been completed by volunteers though Amicus to date. And 380,000 of
those have been completed in the last 8 months.

Stack is Rails, Backbone, Ember, Mongo, on AWS.

For more information, check our
[http://jobs.amicushq.com/](http://jobs.amicushq.com/) or email
jobs+HN@amicushq.com. NYC, New York.

------
jonjes
Software Engineer - REMOTE position (but HQ in San Francisco), Salary: $70k -
$110k

Come help change the world by improving how people share and find useful
information. We at Inscoop are an interesting startup doing social list
sharing, reputation analysis, and social graph search algorithms, and we're
looking for enthusiastic people to join the team. There are many projects here
where you can make a real impact, from the front-end design and implementation
to the back end database architecture and data-mining strategies. We can't
wait to discuss the opportunities with you.

We're looking for good software engineers with

* Essential skills:

\- enthusiasm for learning new things and tackling big projects

\- good communication

\- enthusiasm for working with a motivated team

\- comfort with working remotely and being proactive about team coordination

\- familiarity with building web applications in AngularJS or ReactJS &
Flux/Relay

\- familiarity with Node.js/io.js framework

\- comfort using git for code management

* Nice-to-have skills:

\- experience with a graph database

\- experience with managing user accounts and security

\- experience with managing database security

\- experience managing web application aesthetics with CSS or some CSS
derivative

\- experience with web application security best practices and setting up user
authentication

\- building data APIs

\- experience developing applications to interact with Facebook API, LinkedIn
API, Google API, and Twitter API

\- experience with deploying applications on services such as Heroku

\- experience with designing mobile application interfaces

Please reach out to us at Inscoop (careers (at) inscoop.com). We look forward
to talking with you.

~~~
jonjes
Thank you to the HN community. Although we've just filled this position, I
wanted to say thanks for all your interest. You are a very impressive group of
people, and I enjoyed getting to know some of you during the hiring process.

Best of luck to you,

Jonathan

Cofounder, Inscoop

------
ukd1
Rainforest QA
([https://www.rainforestqa.com/jobs](https://www.rainforestqa.com/jobs)) - San
Francisco, CA or remote (we're > 50% remote!).

Rainforest is a better way to do testing. We're building Rainforest to let
everyone focus on the important things and spend less time thinking about QA.

Currently we're hiring full stack engineers, ops who can code and looking for
a data person. I'm Russ, one of the founders. AMA.

~~~
webmaven
Most of your code seems to be Ruby. Interested in Python applicants?

------
EmilLondon
CITYMAPPER (LONDON, UK). [https://citymapper.com](https://citymapper.com) Full
time software engineers in London. (We will consider relocating exceptional
candidates.)

Recent HN post! (help us solve the problems mentioned) Citymapper is what
happens when you understand user experience
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8238260](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8238260)

We're building one of the most important apps on mobile, an urban transport
app built on the back of open data, to help navigate and use cities.

We're a VC-backed startup (Balderton, Index, Greylock, Connect) based in
London with a team with backgrounds from Google, academia and startups.

We're looking for great people first and foremost, but especially the
following roles:

\- Platform engineer. Be responsible for our infrastructure in the cloud,
shape the tool chain, and ensure that the moving parts of our system can
communicate, so that we can expand to all the cities in the world.

\- Routing. We're reinventing getting from A to B in the world of mobile,
multi modal and real-time data.

\- Android and iOS developers. We're reimagining mobile interfaces and
developing all the features that we dream about. You care about the "little
big details" and know the grotty implementation details required to make
things work across a range of devices and future platforms.

\- Data pipeline/data science/analytics. We're building an omnivorous
transport data processor that fuses together loads of data sources, and a
psychic city brain.

\- Software engineers. We're looking for great engineers to solve a range of
other big problems, including search, data analysis, natural language
processing. We use a lot of P Python, and some C and Java.

If interested, please contact me at emil@citymapper.com or apply at
[https://citymapper.com/jobs](https://citymapper.com/jobs).

~~~
EmilLondon
New job posted, we're looking for a Partner Engineer:
[http://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/44898](http://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/44898)

------
frequent
Nexedi ([http://www.nexedi.com/jobs](http://www.nexedi.com/jobs))

Where: Paris|Lille|Tokyo|Shanghai|Munich|REMOTE

Looking FULL TIME: Big Data Engineer

Looking TRAINEE/INTERN (6 months+): Babel RINA Research Engineer

We are:

\- developing strictly open source/Free Software since 2001

\- doing a lot of research, mostly via EU-funded projects

\- a small team from and all around the globe (headquarters in Lille, France)

\- fun to work with

and:

\- you'll be working with a Chromebook like everyone else :-)

\- our website still needs a make-over, I know...

apply to: jobs(at)nexedi.com

------
grinich

               _ _           
         _ __ (_) | __ _ ___ 
        | '_ \| | |/ _` / __|
        | | | | | | (_| \__ \
        |_| |_|_|_|\__,_|___/
    

Nilas | [https://www.nilas.com/](https://www.nilas.com/) | San Francisco, CA
(Mission) | Frontend (JS), Design, Backend (Systems+Ops)

Hi! We're Nilas (pronounced ny-las) and our team is building the next
generation email platform, starting with beautiful APIs.

Developers depend on our APIs, so we have to be reliable, up all the time, and
fast. We have more data for a single user than in most startups' entire
database. That means big technical challenges to solve as we scale our
fledgling distributed backend. We've also been working on a new email client,
and we're looking for product designers and front-end engineer. We're using
React, Flux, and a fork of Atom Shell. More here:
[http://www.nilas.com/blog/splitting-the-
atom](http://www.nilas.com/blog/splitting-the-atom)

== More about us ==

• Backend: Python, Flask, gevent, nginx, MySQL, AWS, and Debian.

• Frontend: Coffeescript, React, (Re)Flux, WebSQL, Atom Shell (NodeJS +
Chromium)

• Like open source? Us too-- check it out:
[https://github.com/inboxapp](https://github.com/inboxapp)

• We're 40% women on our team of 13 (12 engineers), including 1 of 2
cofounders. We want to make that number 50%.

• Our sunny Mission office is more lived-in than tidy. Think art studio, not
corporate. Our team is more likely to end up in Yosemite or on a bike ride
together than drinking at the latest startup event.

• We have a flexible vacation policy and value personal responsibility and
ownership. Benefits include full health, dental, vision, commuter, and lunch
at the office every day. Some remote work / work-from-home is OK too.

Apply at [https://www.nilas.com/jobs](https://www.nilas.com/jobs) and mention
HN. We love it when candidates let us know what draws them to the job, and we
encourage applications from women, LQBTQ folks, and people of colour.

Some recent press: [http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/27/next-gen-email-platform-
nil...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/27/next-gen-email-platform-nilas-
previously-inbox-grabs-8-million-preps-its-own-email-client/)

------
ackdesha
TargetSmart Communications | Software Engineer | Fully REMOTE or DC office
possible | Full time

[http://targetsmartcommunications.com/careers-2/#se](http://targetsmartcommunications.com/careers-2/#se)

Contact jobs at targetsmart dot net.

Every day, political organizations and businesses use TargetSmart’s highly
targeted data products and services to analyze, understand, and communicate
directly, effectively, and accurately with customers and voters.

TargetSmart seeks an experienced software engineer to join us in building
service platforms for large scale data access, data processing, and data
science. These software solutions are powered by TargetSmart’s industry
leading political and consumer data products.

------
chieffancypants
VP Engineering | KZO | Washington DC (Reston, VA) | $120-150k

General:

\- Bleeding edge, enterprise video used by world's top brands including: Audi,
Comcast, Volkswagen, Anheuser-Busch, and many more.

\- Backed by $1.4B Private Equity

Responsibilities:

\- Managing a team to deliver timely, high-quality software releases

\- Participate in code reviews to ensure high software quality with low
complexity

\- Recruiting, hiring and mentoring top engineering talent

Requirements:

\- Strong leadership, people management, and communication skills

\- Expert knowledge in Java, Spring MVC, RESTful (hypermedia) APIs, SOA, AWS,
Linux

\- Strong with security best practices

\- Good working knowledge of modern web technologies including: JavaScript
SPAs (We use Angular), HTML5, CSS3

\- Experience with capacity planning, load and performance testing

\- Up to date on industry trends and want to run ahead of the pack

\- US Citizen

Apply at dev+jobs@kzoinnovations.com

------
moxie
Open Whisper Systems ➡ San Francisco ➡ Full Time

Open Whisper Systems is focused on making private communication simple. Our
technology is used by hundreds of millions of people, and everything we
produce is open source.

★ Design Lead -- Help us shape the look, feel, and branding of all our
applications across iOS, Android, and the web. Help us simplify and
effectively communicate otherwise complex ideas about privacy and security.

★ iOS Lead Developer -- Help us build a beautiful messaging app that is a joy
to use.

Substantial experience in the domain of iOS development or design is a must,
but experience with security or cryptography is _not_ necessary or desired.

Send us an email if this sounds interesting: workwithus@whispersystems.org

------
whichdan
Society of Grownups -
[https://www.societyofgrownups.com/careers](https://www.societyofgrownups.com/careers)
\- Boston, MA (Washington Square, Brookline)

As a Senior Software Engineer, you’ll be a key member of our team by being an
advocate for unit and integration testing as we build out brand new financial
education software from the ground up.

We’re a small team of talented developers looking for someone with a history
of shipping scalable production-ready code in a highly collaborative
environment. Our entire team comes from different backgrounds with different
levels of experience, and we’re looking for a friendly engineer who can focus
on helping us become better testers and developers. In that capacity, you’ll
also work closely with our QA Lead to write integration tests, while keeping a
keen eye on the user experience of our platform.

As our testing infrastructure becomes more robust, you’ll shift into writing
isomorphic Javascript applications in Node.js and Ember. We’re a flat team
with a high level of autonomy and personal responsibility, so the code you
write will almost always be the direct result of an idea that we came up with
-- together. You’ll have a rare opportunity to take ownership of the software
you develop, and rely on your instincts and intuition to deliver a world-class
experience to our grownups.

What you’ll do:

\- Ensure that we’re using the best tools for unit and integration testing

\- Help each developer figure out a personal workflow for testing

\- Author code using Javascript and Ruby, while occasionally pair programming

What we’re looking for:

\- Significant experience with unit testing and integration testing

\- Strong knowledge of Javascript, SQL, and atleast one other programming
language

\- Experience with, or a desire to, mentor other developers

We offer very competitive compensation, a fantastic benefits package, flexible
hours + WFH, and a level of individual trust, respect, and autonomy rarely
found in most engineering teams.

Interested? Send us any questions, or a _brief_ cover letter + resume to
careers@societyofgrownups.com

------
edelson
Edelson PC - Investigation Litigation Associate - Chicago, Illinois

Looking to work on complex, high-stakes litigation—but in an informal
atmosphere with casual dress, catered lunches, and a variety of amazing perks?
Edelson PC is a consumer class action firm that offers associates the
opportunity to work on cutting edge issues of first impression in the
technology and privacy realm.

Primary responsibilities for full-time investigation associates will include:
case development (including investigating potential tech fraud and privacy-
related violations and overseeing technical assessments of software and
hardware), factual and legal research, complaint drafting, client interaction,
and discovery matters. Associates will work with a combination of attorneys
and in-house computer forensic experts and should be able to communicate
fluently in both law and tech.

Candidates should possess the following:

    
    
      -A law degree from an accredited university
    
      -Excellent academic law school record
    
      -Technical background
    
      -Computer science or computer engineering degree or other comparable credentials
    
      -0-4 years of legal experience
    
      -Creative intellect and ability to navigate issues of first impression
    

Starting salary of $120K - 135K (DOE), as well as a merit based annual bonus.

For more information and to apply, visit: [http://edelson.com/apply-
now/](http://edelson.com/apply-now/).

------
alain_gilbert
Fast track the screening process by solving our little challenge: curl
[http://challenge.shopcurbside.com](http://challenge.shopcurbside.com)

Curbside is enabling a new way to shop, built for the era of instant mobile
commerce. The Curbside app makes it easy to find, buy and pickup products at
nearby stores. Curbside searches realtime local inventory across retailers and
uses location-based technologies to alert stores when a customer is arriving
for a pickup. Curbside helps consumers quickly get what they need and helps
retailers better serve their increasingly mobile centric customers. The
Curbside Merchant Console enables alerts to staff as customers arrive to pick
up orders and also manages online order workflow.

Curbside’s investors and advisors include Index Ventures, Jerry Yang’s AME
Cloud Ventures, Eric Schmidt’s Innovation Endeavors, O’Reilly AlphaTech
Ventures, Gil Elbaz & David Waxman’s TenOneTen and Chicago Ventures.

Tech Stack: Clojure, Python, Javascript, iOS, Android, Elasticsearch

Problem space: mobile commerce, big data, search, machine learning, reverse
engineering, distributed systems, location services, user experience.

[http://www.shopcurbside.com/jobs](http://www.shopcurbside.com/jobs) • Palo
Alto, Ca. • Relocation Available

Curbside is open to sponsoring existing H-1B’s, new E-3, O-1, and TN’s;
however at this time we are not sponsoring new H-1B’s.

~~~
fallat
It takes an engineer to solve that challenge? Anyone with a bit of CS
background and HTTP knowledge could do this.

~~~
eru
That's their screening, not their interviewing. It's the equivalent of
fizzbuzz.

------
varonachan
Chengbao Ltd. ([http://chengbao.com.hk/](http://chengbao.com.hk/)) - Hong Kong

We run online businesses delivering beautiful, usable software to end-users
around the world via web and native apps.

Systems Administrator and DevOps Expertv
([http://chengbao.com.hk/jobs/systems-administrator-and-dev-
op...](http://chengbao.com.hk/jobs/systems-administrator-and-dev-ops.html))
We're looking for an experienced sysadmin to join our team building user-
friendly online services for consumers. You'd report to our senior systems
architect and join our team of engineers building high-scale services used by
more than a hundred thousand people world-wide. Our company combines the best
of being financially successful with the culture of a start-up.

Web Designer and Developer ([http://chengbao.com.hk/jobs/web-designer-
developer.html](http://chengbao.com.hk/jobs/web-designer-developer.html))
We're looking for a web designer/developer who will be involved in every step
of designing and implementing interfaces for our website. This involves high
level concepting, collaborative brainstorming, sketching, wireframing, visual
design and front-end implementation.

Other jobs opening positions in Chengbao:
[http://chengbao.com.hk/jobs/index.html](http://chengbao.com.hk/jobs/index.html)

Any interest? talk to us at jobs@chengbao.com.hk

------
Clairesheng
One of our offices: Shanghai, China

We build products at the intersection of technology around data. Lots of data
visualization, big data and infrastructure. We work with large organizations
on challenging problems (the World Bank, the United Nations, CNN) OR on our
own products (mostly developer tools, things like
[http://devo.ps](http://devo.ps) or
[http://sweepboard.com](http://sweepboard.com)).

We are a multicultural team with French, American, British, Chinese, Korean,
Dutch and Finnish colleagues. We are about to settle a third office in Berlin
this year. We work a lot with Javascript (node.js, AngularJS), Python,
occasionally Go and Erlang. Lots of single page apps, APIs and infrastructure
automation.

\- Designer director; you have design chops, understand technology
(HTML/CSS...) and do more than nice pictures
(content,strategy,color,theory,...).[http://careers.wiredcraft.com/jobs/design-
director/](http://careers.wiredcraft.com/jobs/design-director/)

\- Online marketing intern; we'd love some help with growth hacking our
products and marketing our services like there's no tomorrow.
[http://careers.wiredcraft.com/jobs/online-marketing-
intern/](http://careers.wiredcraft.com/jobs/online-marketing-intern/)

Drop me a line at job@wiredcraft.com, or go to
[http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html](http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html)

------
kkl
Company: Praetorian

Location: Austin, Texas

Keywords: INTERN, REMOTE

Positions: Directory of Security Research, Security Engineer (Penetration
Tester). More details at
[http://www.praetorian.com/company/careers](http://www.praetorian.com/company/careers).

Why Join Praetorian? Praetorian strongly encourages company paid security
training, company paid attendance to major conferences such as BlackHat and
Shmoocon, and company paid bench time to do the research you enjoy. In
addition, Praetorian offers competitive salaries and benefits that include
health, dental, vision, life, and short term disability coverage as well as a
4% company match for 401k.

Praetorian fosters a startup culture that will be both challenging and
rewarding. We're always looking for talented software and security
professionals to join our team. If you are looking for a fast-paced
environment with no red tape to cut through, read more about us at
[http://www.praetorian.com/company](http://www.praetorian.com/company).

To Apply: Please send resumes to careers@praetorian.com. Part of the interview
process involves the completion of one of our technical challenges. If you
would like to get a head start, please view our tech challenges at
[http://www.praetorian.com/challenges/](http://www.praetorian.com/challenges/).

~~~
avinassh
Nice challenges you guys have put up. Now I am addicted to ROTA.

I googled meaning of name of your company, really apt name for a security
company (if anyone wondering, here's the wiki page -
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Praetorian_Guard](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Praetorian_Guard))

~~~
mercurial
It's debatable. A lot of the emperors the praetorians were charged with
protecting ended up dead, whether assassinated, sometimes by the praetorians
themselves, or on the battlefield. That's not an institution which left a
reputation of trustworthiness behind :)

------
aajhiggs
Akkroo ([https://akkroo.com](https://akkroo.com)) — London, England — App
Engineer (ReactJS/JS/iOS/PHP), full-time

Mercedes-Benz, Breitling, United Airlines and Marie Curie Cancer Care are a
few businesses who use our mobile apps to strip the paper out of mobile,
customer data capture.

We're a smidgen over 2 years old, 8 people small, growing fast, and our mobile
and web-based tools are part of the next wave of better, consumer-influenced
enterprise SaaS software. We're replacing slow paper process with well-
considered, scalable software and services - saving thousands of hours of work
for our customers and their teams in over 90 countries. For tasks
traditionally done on a clipboard, we are delivering an enjoyable, faster and
smoother experience.

Our next engineer will benefit from a real opportunity to shape, influence and
improve our products. As part of a small team of engineers, you will be
working with new technologies to build our apps (we use ReactJS, Docker,
Keen.io today, and ReactJS Native looks very promising). We love cross-
discipline participation. A great fit for us will be a curious, thoughtful and
smart person.

To learn more, contact me (Andy) once you have read this:
[https://akkroo.com/jobs/developer-
engineer](https://akkroo.com/jobs/developer-engineer)

------
JunkDNA
Syapse Inc -- Palo Alto & Philadelphia, PA

You can build advertising networks, make tools for financial institutions,
help retailers target buyers...the options are endless. But are you excited by
any of these choices?

There is another option: you could be a part of a team helping to cure cancer,
stop heart disease, and deliver the right drugs to the right people at the
right time with software for Precision Medicine.

Syapse software helps healthcare providers use next-generation genomic and
molecular data, in context with complex clinical data (medical history,
treatment, outcomes, cost, etc.) spread across multiple systems, to make the
best decisions regarding patient care.

See here for all the open positions:
[http://syapse.com/about/careers/](http://syapse.com/about/careers/)

I'm especially looking to hire Customer Solutions Engineers for the Philly
office
([http://syapse.com/about/careers/openings/?gh_jid=32512](http://syapse.com/about/careers/openings/?gh_jid=32512)).
So if you're on the East Coast and always wanted to join a Bay Area startup,
but didn't want to relocate, now is your chance! We're especially interested
in people with Python experience. Any experience with healthcare, electronic
health records, or genomics is a bonus.

------
Okvivi
Spring - Senior Engineer - New York City -
[http://shopspring.com](http://shopspring.com) (fulltime, onsite)

Spring is one of the Best Apps Of 2015 according to Apple. Buying things
directly from brands on mobile sucks - people don't use the individual brand
apps or eCommerce sites for shopping - so we've built Spring to solve this
problem at scale.

Our team is small but we’ve hired the best from companies like Google,
Foursquare, Bitly, and Chartbeat, and we’re looking to add other software
engineers to the team.
[http://jellolabs.com/team/](http://jellolabs.com/team/)

Our current stack is Go (all our backends are in Go), PostgreSQL, AngularJS
and ObjectiveC and we picked them thoughtfully because they are the right
tools that will help us move fast and build high quality products.

More details
[https://spring.recruiterbox.com/](https://spring.recruiterbox.com/), or
simply email hey@jellolabs.com.

\-----------------------

Lead iOS Engineer

We're looking for an iOS developer with a great sense of UX, that can both
build the best iOS app out there and also help give valuable feedback on
building some industry-leading world class UX.

More details
[https://spring.recruiterbox.com/](https://spring.recruiterbox.com/), or
simply email hey@jellolabs.com.

------
agazso
Prezi ([https://prezi.com](https://prezi.com)) - Budapest, Hungary - Full time
(no remote, yes relocation)

Prezi is a zooming presentation software that uses an open canvas instead of
traditional slides, is available on desktop, browsers, iPads and iPhones and
Android. With offices in San Francisco and Budapest, we work together with 250
employees from 24 different countries.

You’ll love to work with us if you want to: 1. create an app used by 50
million users 2. work together with people who are smarter than you, who can
inspire you, 3. work in small, independent teams, 4. do something from
scratch, 5. have free quality-food all day long

\- We are moving towards microservices, our backend engineering team is
looking for someone who can help us building a reliable system to serve our
users.

\- We are looking for full-stack engineers to build services around our
product ranging from collaboration to payment

\- Our tools team is working on making developers’ life easier. We are seeking
someone who’s excited about creating a next generation CI and development
environment.

See all our open positions at:
[https://prezi.com/jobs/](https://prezi.com/jobs/)

I’m working here as an engineer and I’m happy to answer questions about these
positions, our challenges. Feel free contact me here or in email: attila.gazso
at prezi.com

~~~
lalwanivikas
I suppose you'll be willing to help relocate only developers? Or marketing
people as well?

~~~
agazso
Marketing is mostly in San Francisco, but I think if you are a US citizen or
have a visa we'll be willing to help relocate you.

------
therajbasu
VARIOUS, FULL TIME - Yumist.com - Delhi, India

Yumist is a full-stack, on-demand comfort food tech startup currently
operating in Cyber City and Udyog Vihar, Gurgaon. We own the food production,
delivery logistics, on-ground operations and all the tech and design is in-
house, too. Raised a little seed round earlier:
[http://bit.ly/YumistSeedRoundET](http://bit.ly/YumistSeedRoundET)

Now hiring across various profiles:

#1 ANDROID DEVELOPER - Full time in Delhi, India. Salary: INR500K – INR1000K
with 0.0% – 0.3% Equity. Strong experience required in OO design, JAVA (J2EE /
J2ME), RESTful APIs, Android SDK and Eclipse. Knowledge of MySQL and Google
Location APIs is a plus.

#2 BACKEND ENGINEER - Full time in Delhi, India. Salary: INR400K – INR800K
with 0.0% – 0.3% Equity. Strong experience required in PHP, RDBMS
technologies, RESTful APIs, Google location APIs.

#3 TECH LEAD - Full time in Delhi, India. Happy to discuss your salary and
equity requirements in person. Minimum 4 years of experience required in
technologies including, but not limited to, PHP, MySQL, Java, REST APIs,
Location APIs and SDKs. Must have a strong product & consumer mindset; and the
ability to convert business insights into actionable tech deliverables.
Experience in Android app development is a huge plus.

We are ALSO hiring Entrepreneurs in Residence, HR & Admin Managers and
Recruiters.

To apply, go to [http://bit.ly/YumistJob](http://bit.ly/YumistJob) or email
raj@yumist.com.

------
bennetthi
Button - NYC - [http://usebutton.com](http://usebutton.com)

Come be Engineer #6 at Button! We’re looking for full-stack generalists and
iOS and Android pros.

WHAT WE DO: We’re building a platform and loyalty network that connects mobile
apps together. We’ve announced partnerships with Uber, Resy, and Tablelist,
and we’re just getting started. (The nature of what we do puts us in touch
with a _lot_ of growing mobile startups.)

WHO WE’RE AFTER: We’re a merry band of hackers and entrepreneurs, and we’re
looking for someone similarly minded. Our backend is a mix of NodeJS and
Golang, and we have a rich iOS SDK (and need help building Android).

Ideally you’ll have 5+ years of experience working on hard technical problems
in a related environment. But more important is an ability to work through
hard problems, a drive to innovate, and an insistence on clean and well-tested
code. Our lead engineers are veterans of Google and Venmo.

WHAT YOU’LL DO: As engineer #6, you’ll either specialize in our mobile SDK or
our backend. Both are being built to integrate into hundreds of top-tier apps,
with millions of users per day, so performance and correctness are absolutely
critical. We’ve still got a lot of work to do, so as an early engineer you’ll
have a lot of influence over design decisions and directions.

CONTACT: Interested? Apply at [http://www.usebutton.com/join-
us](http://www.usebutton.com/join-us) or drop us a line at
recruiting@usebutton.com, and Chris or Mikey will get back to you! (Please
mention HN, too!)

------
wiredd
ZipRecruiter - [http://ziprecruiter.com](http://ziprecruiter.com) \- Santa
Monica (LA area) - REMOTE OK for some positions

Our goal is to create the best online services for filling and finding jobs.
We bootstrapped for the first four years, growing to 100+ employees. Last
August, we raised $63M led by Institutional Venture Partners.

We have a number of open positions:

    
    
      - Software Engineer (primarily Python) (Santa Monica)
      - Software Engineer (primarily Perl) (Santa Monica or Remote)
      - QA Automation Engineer (selenium or similar) (Santa Monica)
      - Web Performance Engineer (e.g. Steve Souders) (Santa Monica)
      - Software Engineer, Data Science (Santa Monica)
      - Systems Administrator/Site Reliability Engineer (Santa Monica or Remote)
    

We're growing rapidly and have a large customer base (primarily small and
medium sized businesses). We have interesting problems to solve in the areas
of search, yield management, analytics, scalability and new product
development. If you'd like to learn more, please visit
[https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology)
or email us at techjobs@ziprecruiter.com

------
creese
Los Angeles CA - KEYPR

We're redefining the guest experience at hotels worldwide. With our mobile
app, you check in and go straight to your room. With our web app, hotels get
real-time metrics and tools to track.

We're looking for front-end, back-end, mobile, and embedded/firmware
engineers. We use Python, Node.js, AngularJS, iOS, Android, and C.

If you like to solve challenging problems, please email me at
charles@keypr.com. Please include your GitHub profile or links to code and any
relevant work.

Cheers!

------
manoa
Hipmunk

San Francisco, CA - close to Caltrain

Experienced frontend, backend, full stack, iOS, and Android engineers. We're
always open to good DevOps and data engineers as well.

[http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs](http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs)

We're a high-standards group with a lot of pride in our products, code, and
people. We understand consumer scale and data (Reddit co-founder & engineers)
and aspire to build products that customers love. We've had success due to
this, consistently getting 4-5 star reviews on app/play stores and net
promoter scores at or above the best in the tech industry.

We're friends and work hard to enable folks to do their best work. Processes
are light and trust is high. At 26 engineers we're not so big where you can't
know everyone well and have an impact, but not so small where it's chaos and
you don't have anyone to learn from. We value learning and growth (and not
having bored people) and invest regular time in doing so. For example, every
other Friday is open time for you to do stuff that helps you be a better
engineer.

We're looking for folks that love all of the above and can help us raise our
standards. You can email us at jobs-2015@hipmunk.com if you're interested!

~~~
nnd
Do you guys sponsors new H1Bs or is there any option for remote?

------
sethhochberg
Greater NYC Area | Linux systems admin | Full-time REMOTE (with on-site
support as needed) | Digitally Imported - DI.FM

Digitally Imported is seeking a Linux Systems Administrator for a full-time
position in the Technology group. This is a permanent position with a thriving
music company... Also, you get to work from home (for the most part - our
datacenter is in Secaucus, NJ and you will be required to be on-site for
emergencies and scheduled maintenance).

We're a midsized (~30 full time employees) organization where almost everyone
works remote from wherever they are around the globe. You'd be responsible for
managing a mix of Linux (Ubuntu and CentOS) and Windows servers, both physical
and virtualized - including proactive monitoring of system health, performance
tuning, and disaster recovery design/implementation. If you know MySQL,
Varnish, Exchange, or Rails/Passenger, even better!

We don't watch the clock or mandate any set schedule outside of occasional
(teleconference) meetings - we're just looking for kickass work. We're great
about ensuring you're set up with whatever you need to make your home office
work, and music isn't just our business, it runs in the blood of the company -
we're DJs, audio engineers, performers, and more... all supporting streaming
of great music to a fanbase who has been listening to us for more than a
decade.

More details and a full list of desired qualifications here -
[http://www.di.fm/jobs](http://www.di.fm/jobs)

Feel free to email seth[at]di.fm or nick[at]di.fm with any questions, or
please send a resume to jobs[at]di.fm to apply.

------
Axsuul
Upkeep - Los Angeles, CA
[https://www.tryupkeep.com](https://www.tryupkeep.com) \- REMOTE

We are a home services startup that's been in business since 2012 with a
technology platform that matches cleaning professionals to those who need
their place cleaned. We're profitable, growing rapidly, and currently service
6 major cities within the United States. Our team is entirely distributed and
remote so we make heavy use of Asana, Slack, and other web applications to
keep our operations organized and efficient.

We are looking for a long-term senior REMOTE Ruby on Rails developer (at least
2 years experience) that can get things done, take ownership of features, and
come up with scalable solutions to challenging problems. You will be our first
engineering hire! Our product is used by thousands of customers every month so
the impact is real. Come join us on our mission to making home services both
easy and affordable! Our stack @
[http://stackshare.io/upkeep/upkeep](http://stackshare.io/upkeep/upkeep)

We'd love to hear from you! Please apply @
[https://www.tryupkeep.com/jobs](https://www.tryupkeep.com/jobs)

------
mgod
Splitwise ([https://www.splitwise.com](https://www.splitwise.com)) is hiring
software engineers in Providence, RI

Full-time. Remote not OK. Will support visa transfers. No internships
available.

Too many couples, roommates, and friends fight about money. Splitwise makes
beautiful apps that make it effortless to share costs. We're passionate about
supporting our users, building a world-class product, and solving interesting
social problems through technology and design. We're a super-small team backed
by leading investors in Boston, New York, and Silicon Valley. For all
positions we're offering 85K-120K and .5-2% equity in Splitwise.

All Positions
([https://www.splitwise.com/jobs](https://www.splitwise.com/jobs)):

Full-stack engineer: You love building things in any language: Rails,
Backbone.js, HTML5, Objective-C, Java, and more
([https://www.splitwise.com/jobs/fullstack](https://www.splitwise.com/jobs/fullstack))

Back-end engineer: You write code that’s a joy to read, and want to help scale
a service with millions of transactions per month
([https://www.splitwise.com/jobs/backend](https://www.splitwise.com/jobs/backend))

Android engineer: You’re familiar with all of Android’s quirks and strengths,
and can imagine a world-class Splitwise for Android experience
([https://www.splitwise.com/jobs/android](https://www.splitwise.com/jobs/android))

Please direct resumes to jobs@splitwise.com. We're looking forward to meeting
you!

------
jbdowney
Airware, San Francisco

We're working on a technology platform for commercial drones to enable
surveying, precision agriculture, search & rescue, inspection, conservation,
and delivery. We do hardware, embedded systems, desktop software, and web. We
fly, we collection data, and we process and visualize. We're looking for
passionate engineers who love data, want to be the best at what they do, and
have an interest in aviation/aerospace.

Here's a few positions relevant to HN:

Frontend SWE (JS) -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/airware/jobs/49240](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airware/jobs/49240)

Sr Backend SWE (Go) -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/airware/jobs/49210](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airware/jobs/49210)

Backend SWE (Go) -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/airware/jobs/49214](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airware/jobs/49214)

Desktop SWE (.NET) -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/airware/jobs/49236](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airware/jobs/49236)

All positions:

[http://boards.greenhouse.io/airware](http://boards.greenhouse.io/airware)

Thanks!

~~~
geuis
I sent a resume to you guys a few times but never even get a confirmation
email of receipt. Can you check that greenhouse is working?

~~~
follower
FWIW I got an automated reply from Greenhouse acknowledging receipt along with
the remark "If your background is a good fit, our team will reach out to you
shortly."

------
bugcrowd
Bugcrowd - San Francisco - (remote for the right people, visa)

We're looking for experienced engineers to join our SF engineering team.

As a member of our engineering team you’ll be in a position to help shape the
way we work. It's a very agile development environment where we expect things
to change. Because of that we yearn for team members that want to improve the
codebase as well as the process that gets code shipped.

Our existing team consists of a broad range of musicians, hipsters, geeks,
skateboarders, skiers, snowboarders, nature lovers, Mums & Dads.

We are a very entrepreneurial team and collectively we’ve built, sold,
delivered and supported solutions for many enterprise industries. Now as
Bugcrowd we do this with the agility and GSD attitude of a startup. We work
collaboratively, enjoy working as a team and are extremely focused on happy
customers!

Overall it’s not just about what can a new team member do for us, but also how
can we help that member be ready for what they want to next, whether it’s
acquiring a new technical skill or learning what they need to launch their own
business idea.

[https://bugcrowd.com/careers](https://bugcrowd.com/careers)

------
blo
Vurb - San Francisco, CA (H1B OK) - [http://vurb.com](http://vurb.com)

We launched last week and are currently featured on the iTunes Store in Best
New Apps! - [http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/26/mobile-search-david-vs-
goog...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/26/mobile-search-david-vs-googliath/)

We also won TC Disrupt and raised over $10M with a small team

What we do: Vurb is evolving the mobile search and sharing experience, by
creating a single app to find, plan, and share - partnering with services and
apps like Yelp, Foursquare, Rotten Tomatoes, etc. Rather than jumping between
6 different apps to find something, we're delivering a cohesive experience in
one place - an app you'll use every day.

Investors: Max Levchin, Drew Houston, Naval Ravikant, CrunchFund, Redpoint +
others.

Why me? Apply if you are looking for a rapidly growing small team and the
opportunity to take on significant responsibility and ship rapidly. This is a
hard problem with the potential to improve how we do things on the Internet.

* Full-stack Engineer / DevOps - generalist opportunities across the stack: backend, frontend, APIs, JavaScript, node.js, backbone.js, AWS

* Mobile Engineer - iOS / Android engineers (2+ years experience)

* Search / Data Scientist / Data Engineer - search, classification, ranking, ML, graphs, data crawling/processing. Advanced CS degree required.

* Product Designer - UI/UX

* Head of Business Development

Apply at [http://vurb.com/jobs](http://vurb.com/jobs) | jobs@vurb.com

------
egillie
Flexport | Software engineer | San Francisco, CA Our goal is to create a world
where anyone can freely trade regardless of geographic, cultural, regulatory,
or logistical boundaries. By dramatically simplifying the process of importing
goods from overseas, we aim to empower a new generation of entrepreneurs to
benefit from the wonders of international trade. We're a small team of
technologists, logistics experts and customer experience fanatics operating
out of a beautiful office in downtown San Francisco. Backed by YCombinator, as
well as Google Ventures, Bloomberg BETA, and First Round Capital · Experienced
revenue growth of 2,000% over the last 3 months · Only tech-driven logistics
company offering a full-stack of freight forwarding and customs brokerage
services We are currently hiring software developers plus freight, customs and
logistics experts of all kinds. If you are interested in joining our team,
check out [https://www.flexport.com/careers](https://www.flexport.com/careers)
or my e-mail is evie@flexport.com :)

------
ejdyksen
Mutually Human - Grand Rapids, Michigan (on-site, full time) -
[http://www.mutuallyhuman.com/](http://www.mutuallyhuman.com/)

We are a small team passionate about making people's lives better through
software. We're looking to hire senior software developers and software
designers at our office in Grand Rapids.

A little bit about us:

    
    
      - We write custom software of all shapes and sizes for clients all over the US.
    
      - We aren't limited to any really specific set of technologies, which is a great
        opportunity to learn. In the past two years, I've worked with Python (Flask+SQLAlchemy),
        Objective-C (and some Swift), Backbone.js (inside PhoneGap), Angular.js (with CoffeeScript),
        QT, Node.js, and a good helping of Ruby and Rails.
    
      - We practice a sustainable pace. We recognize that we each have lives,
        activities, and families outside of work. Late nights and > 40 hour weeks are
        rare by design. Last year I worked an average of 40.408 hours per week.
    
      - We run a makerspace in our building (http://grmakers.com), which gives us
        access to lots of cool stuff like a laser cutter and 3D printers.
    

A little bit about you:

    
    
      - You love making software, and you have a couple of years of experience building
        software with a variety of tools and technologies.
    
      - You learn new stuff quickly. You’ve used a lot of technologies, but you’re not
        afraid to use more. You have some experience with web or mobile tech.
    
      - You believe software is written for humans, not computers.
    

I'm a software developer on this awesome team. If you're interested, check out
our website:
[http://www.mutuallyhuman.com/hiring/](http://www.mutuallyhuman.com/hiring/)

------
rdeboo
Dutch Domotics / Sensara | Rotterdam, Netherlands

We build wireless sensor networks to improve assisted living / ageing in place
for elderly. The solutions are deployed both in nursing homes and at private
homes.

You get to work on interesting technology (Domotics, sensors, internet of
things, cloud computing etc) and a useful product that improves people's
lives.

We have a small team where you will have freedom and responsibility. Looking
for enthusiastic professionals that can work autonomously and in teams.

Looking for

1\. Backend engineer. Our stack is Java based. Experienced building
distributed systems / linux / mobile.

2\. Sys admin. We run on debian linux. Configuration management with Ansible.
You will help with improving perforance, availability and security.

Have a look at [http://dutchdomotics.nl/](http://dutchdomotics.nl/) and
[http://mysensara.com/website/](http://mysensara.com/website/) Email me:
roland.deboo@dutchdomotics.com

edit: Dutch speaking not required (we have two international colleagues).
Fulltime positions, in our office.

------
rtfeldman
NoRedInk in San Francisco (or remote).

Full stack rails engineers wanted to make sure that grammer is taught good.
Every one's revolutioneyesing educaton but while some student's cant even
right the write words.

Then there was NoRedInk.

NoRedInk helps students quickly improve their grammar and writing skills.
We've got a small, technically excellent engineering team. We extensively use
React.js and Flux in production. I work here because I get to learn about my
practice (as well as my failing grammar skills) every day. I work here because
I care about education. I work here because existing online tools for teaching
grammar and writing are pathetic. Join us as engineer #7, and improve how
grammar is taught.

[https://www.noredink.com/jobs](https://www.noredink.com/jobs)

p.s. Other people think we're awesome, too:

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/alextaub/2013/12/19/noredink-
is-...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/alextaub/2013/12/19/noredink-is-growing-
at-mach-speed-10-of-the-us-school-system-using/)

------
sahil_videology
Baltimore, MD; Reston, VA; FULL TIME

Videology, Inc. -
[http://www.videologygroup.com/](http://www.videologygroup.com/)

Internet advertising startup looking primarily for server-side Java developers
(if your Java is rusty but you're good, drop us a note anyway). I was working
for a start-up called LucidMedia Networks (hence the "lmn" in the e-mail
address below), which got acquired by Videology. Our stack is Java with Spring
on *nix (Mac for dev, Linux on servers) with MySQL and some NoSQL stores on
AWS. The Baltimore office also has a team on a large .NET stack as well, but
Java teams are spread across both offices. We have some big projects in the
works involving big data and volume as we scale globally and consolidate
platforms into best of breed. The Reston office is located right next to the
Silver Line metro station.

Contact me directly at sahil_lmn@yahoo.com.

I actually got hired through a HN "Who is Hiring" thread, and I hired 2 people
through these threads. These things do work!

------
wwdevries
Patchman ([http://www.patchman.co](http://www.patchman.co)) - Enschede, The
Netherlands (or remote) - Full time

Hosting providers suffer on a daily basis from the consequences of the many
security vulnerabilities found in commonly used PHP applications such as
WordPress, Drupal and Joomla. It is a frequently used entry point to deface
customer’s websites and upload/execute malware. Besides this being a
significant security risk, it also causes an unstable hosting platform and
unhappy customers.

Patchman patches vulnerabilities before they get exploited. Best of all,
customers won't even notice! Patchman helps hosting providers to achieve
substantial savings in operational costs, increase customer happiness and
reduce their churn rate. To support Patchman’s rapid growth, we’re looking to
expand its team.

Read more:
[http://patchman.co/downloads/software_engineer.pdf](http://patchman.co/downloads/software_engineer.pdf)

------
kdavari
Lyft - [https://www.lyft.com/jobs](https://www.lyft.com/jobs) \- San
Francisco, CA With the tap of a button, passengers in need of a ride are
instantly connected to nearby drivers. We currently operate in 65 cities all
across the country, and with your help, we’ll take Lyft worldwide! If growth
excites you, this is the place to be! We're looking for:

    
    
      - Software Engineers
      - Android Engineers
      - Product Managers
      - iOS Engineers
      - DevOps Engineers
      - Data Architects
      - Lead UX Researcher
      - Data Analysts
      - Infrastructure Engineers
      - Lead Product Designer
    

Stack: AWS, MongoDB, PHP, Python, Go, AngularJS Interested? kiana a/t lyft
d/o/t com. Open to coffee/tea or whatever to discuss. Incredible team, top
medical & dental, open vacation policy, 401k, catered lunches, snacks, dogs,
equipment, Lyft credits, support Visas, etc. -----

~~~
eshaham
You have a nasty js bug when going directly to the jobs page, rather then
clicking the jobs link in your homepage.

------
JangoSteve
Ann Arbor / Detroit, MI - Alfa Jango

Looking for:

* Ruby, JavaScript, Back-end and Full-stack Developer(s)

* Project / Operations Manager

Full-time, salary with benefits - LOCAL preferred, REMOTE welcome

We build startups. We act as CTO and development team for early stage
startups. We help everyone from new founders who have an idea, to startups who
have already raised money and have paying customers; one of our clients even
went through YCombinator.

One of our startups also just got acquired by Edmunds.com in October [1]!
Several of our other startups are doing very well, and one of our developers
is splitting off with their own startup, so we need to invite a couple more
people into the team to help us grow.

\---

We've recently grown to a team of 7, and are now looking to bring on one or
two more developers, as well as a project manager (who can possibly help take
on management of the company operations as well). We're a small team, so
you'll have the opportunity to make a real difference with the company and our
startups.

\---

If working on startups and open-source [2] sounds like a lot of fun to you,
then you might be a good fit :-) If you're ready to become an integral part of
a startup building startups, let us know.

Check us out on our website:
[http://www.alfajango.com](http://www.alfajango.com)

Or reach out to us: support@alfajango.com

\---

[1] [http://www.edmunds.com/car-news/edmundscom-acquires-
carcode-...](http://www.edmunds.com/car-news/edmundscom-acquires-carcode-sms-
to-help-shoppers-dealers.html)

[2] [http://os.alfajango.com/](http://os.alfajango.com/)

------
ManuelKiessling
Galeria Kaufhof - Cologne, Germany - Full time (no remote) - Software
Developers, Web Interface Developers, Systems Administrators

Contact manuel.kiessling@kaufhof.de

We are currently building a new online retail platform for Galeria Kaufhof
(20,000+ employees) as a green-field Scala/Play2 project backed by Cassandra.

You can find more info on our architecture at [http://galeria-
kaufhof.github.io/general/2014/09/20/jump-ein...](http://galeria-
kaufhof.github.io/general/2014/09/20/jump-ein-technologiesprung-bei-galeria-
kaufhof/) (in German).

We are looking for Software Engineers with experience in Scala and RESTful
architectures, Web Interface Developers with experience in AngularJS, and
Systems Administrators with experience in OpenStack and Puppet/Chef/Ansible.

We also have a dedicated job microsite in German at [http://www.wir-lieben-
ecommerce.de/](http://www.wir-lieben-ecommerce.de/)

------
amattn
Collective Health, (
[http://collectivehealth.com/](http://collectivehealth.com/) ), San Mateo, CA
(Full time, on-site only)

We're disrupting the employer-sponsored healthcare industry (our favorite
analogy is how Tesla tackles several verticals at once, such car makers,
dealers as well as the oil industry).

We can lower both the first and second derivative of the rising health care
cost curve, nationwide. There's some compelling evidence for it, if you'd like
to chat.

Our tech stack is a mix of Go and Java components with Angular on the front
end. We use a custom service bus to tie our SOA together, microservices style.
We love docker, postgres, riak, automated testing, and continuos integration.

As a company, we're strong believers in transparency, trust and balance. As an
engineering team, we believe good code is easy to read and should have a short
"time to understanding". We expect all of our engineers to continually teach
as well as learn. We also believe that everyone should write good code, yet
balance that against the need to ship.

The company just a year old, so early enough for non-trivial equity. Despite
that we punch above our weight-class with experienced founders, 40+ team
members (~ one quarter is engineering), and paying customers.

We've got a ton of interesting problems to solve around distributed systems,
data analytics and predictions, system reliability, security, privacy and
more. We're looking for experienced SW engineers up and down the stack, front
end, back end, infrastructure, data, dev ops, test, generalist, etc.

[https://jobs.lever.co/collectivehealth](https://jobs.lever.co/collectivehealth)

We're super proud of the company mission, engineering culture and tech stack
we've put together and would love a chance to explain it all in detail!

------
bokchoi
LabKey Software - Seattle or San Diego - No Remote

We're looking for talented software developers, program managers, and testers!

Our team partners directly with biomedical researchers working to prevent and
treat a wide range of diseases (HIV, cancer, diabetes, auto-immune diseases,
asthma, allergies, and others); we learn about their science and unique needs,
and develop solutions to their data management and analytical challenges. We
release everything we develop as open-source software, accelerating research
in labs and networks throughout the world. We are serious about developing
high quality software, delivering innovative solutions, and contributing to
the research community, but we're just as committed to maintaining an
enjoyable, collaborative and flexible work environment.

[https://www.labkey.com/company/careers](https://www.labkey.com/company/careers)

------
haleykoike
Crowd Cast - Tokyo, Japan - Full Time (REMOTE OK. CAN OFFER VISA / RELOCATION
SPONSORSHIP) - iOS Developer

Crowd Cast is a Tokyo based FinTech startup. Our quest is to build
applications that simplify and take the pain out of business processes.
Staple, our focus product, is an expense management application that makes it
easy for users to enter, manage, and track expenses anywhere on any device
([https://staple.jp/](https://staple.jp/)).

We are looking for a talented and accomplished iOS developer to join our
global engineering team to build on and expand our existing applications to
the next level. You should have a strong portfolio of built iOS apps and be
confident in working in a small hands on development team.

Our ideal candidate will be comfortable in a startup environment and will
bring an energetic, fun and creative approach to their work. Our priority is
to hire the best talent and team players, regardless of location, but we
prefer those within Asia.

Skills & Requirements

\- BS/MS in Computer Science or similar fields

\- Previous experience at software company (preferably a startup)

\- Proficient in iOS development with examples of apps in the App Store where
you were the sole developer

\- Hands on experience working with external backend APIs (JSON based)

\- Hands on experience with Agile software development process and usage of
Github, JIRA, Heroku or similar tools

\- Strong grasp of computer science fundamentals, algorithms, and data
structures

\- Comfortable with B2B systems like Accounting, POS, CRM (QuickBooks API,
Square API, Salesforce API) systems

\- Comfortable in a small, intense and high growth start-up environment

\- Proficiency in Android development too is a plus

Please email: hiring@crowdcast.jp (and put “HN” in the subject)

------
jscalisi
Palantir Technologies - Palo Alto, CA - Palantir Technologies builds software
platforms that help human experts perform powerful, collaborative analysis of
data at scale. Learn more at Palantir.com.

Software Engineer, Internal Tools: The Internal Tools team at Palantir owns
continuous integration, artifact & dependency management, build tools, source
code management, and much more. We use a combination of open-source software
(e.g. Gerrit, Jenkins, Ivy, Gradle), third-party enterprise software (e.g.
Atlassian Bamboo and Stash), and in-house magic to develop robust and scalable
systems. For more info or to apply:
[https://www.palantir.com/careers/OpenPosDetail?id=a0m8000000...](https://www.palantir.com/careers/OpenPosDetail?id=a0m80000002LiKaAAK)
Do you have any questions? Drop me an email at jscalisi@palantir.com

------
kgrandis
Parelio | Durham, NC; or REMOTE | [http://parelio.com](http://parelio.com)

Parelio builds software that helps medical device companies and their
distributors make better decisions when it comes to managing inventory and
surgeries. We are passionate about building an analytics-driven technical
infrastructure that reduces waste and increases supply chain transparency.
This lets all stakeholders make better decisions, which ultimately leads to
more affordable healthcare for patients.

:: Senior Software Engineer (full-stack, Python/Django) ::

Details:
[https://parelio.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0k2v?referer=hn](https://parelio.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0k2v?referer=hn)

:: DevOps Engineer ::

Details:
[https://parelio.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0k2p?referer=hn](https://parelio.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0k2p?referer=hn)

------
tmjobs
Ticketmaster/Live Nation - Software Engineer - Los Angeles / West Hollywood,
United States

Ticketmaster is looking for a strong Software Engineer who can thrive in a
fast paced environment to join the newly minted Distributed Commerce team. We
are building products that will enable third parties to sell verified tickets
off-site, on many of the largest platforms and websites in e-commerce and
online media. As a key member of a small, dedicated business unit, you will be
responsible for developing new technology solutions that are completely
independent from legacy systems. These scalable solutions will look to sell
more than 6M+ tickets in 2015, utilizing transactional and content APIs,
leveraging robust data and content schemas, as well as developing SDKs and
transactional widgets that will empower partners to build consumer products
which sell more tickets for concerts, sports and family events while
increasing the exposure of the Ticketmaster brand.

Qualifications:

\- 5+ years professional hands on software development experience, with 3+
years specifically utilizing Java and 2+ years of web services
applications/systems experience

\- Experience building and maintaining scalable Rest APIs

\- Hands-on experience to search utilities like Solr, Lucene and Elastic
Search

\- Strong knowledge about Relational and NoSQL databases especially HBase,
Cassandra

\- Exposure to open source frameworks for distributed computing and big data
like Hadoop, Hive, Storm, Tez

\- Scripting skills, e.g. Python, shell, etc. is a plus

\- Experience with an open source development environment using tools and
platforms such as Spring, Maven, Git, Eclipse, JIRA

Apply directly to Ticketmaster:
[https://livenation.tms.hrdepartment.com/jobs/6178/Software-E...](https://livenation.tms.hrdepartment.com/jobs/6178/Software-
Engineer-Distributed-Commerce-JavaHollywood-CA)

------
allie_wonders
Chattanooga, TN Full time - on site

BELLHOPS

Bellhops has been exploding in popularity because we’re solving a problem that
every American has had: moving. We’ve decided to attack this industry that
hasn’t seen innovation since Henry Hohnsbeen invented the clipboard. We’re
changing that by building a great organization of problem solvers who are at
the top of their game.

We're a hard working team, and we have a blast. Join us at our Chattanooga, TN
Headquarters. The city is home to the first municipal gigabit network in the
nation, and was described by Outside Magazine as the best outdoor city in the
country.

Tech -

 _Python /Django Developer _DevOps Engineer _Sr. Front End Developer_ Mobile
Developer (iOS and/or Android)

Writing -

*Communications Specialists -Copywriting and PR role

Contact: Email careers@getbellhops.com Apply at
[https://getbellhops.com/careers/](https://getbellhops.com/careers/) and
angel.co

------
jays
Naked Apartments

Full Stack Rails Engineer | REMOTE | Full Time | Anywhere, USA

Naked Apartments has set out to simplify renting, starting in NYC. We’re a
small team, growing fast, and already taking a big bite out of Craigslist’s
juicy NYC revenues, but we’ve set our sights on much bigger goals.

Our team is optimized for developer impact and freedom.

* A TRULY REMOTE job. We’ve taken Jason Fried’s TED talk [1] to heart and built an entirely distributed team, including even our CEO. This isn’t a remote bait-and-switch job, we have no physical office for employees to report to.

* Flexible work schedules. Work the times that work best for you. Our team cares about what gets done, not about how many hours you stare at your screen.

* No wire frames, pixel perfect designs, or 35 page specs handed down from out of touch product managers. We trust our engineers to help define business needs and shape them.

* Engineers get to take an idea from conception all to way to production, coupled with a team support system to get feedback and iterate until you’ve built a something we’re all proud of.

* Friendly, funny, energetic co-workers.

* Our company is profitable and growing.

We want team members we can trust, who not only care deeply about well written
and tested code, but our business as well. Be ready to learn, grow, and help
the team do great things together.

Send us an email, we’d love to hear from you: jobs@nakedapartments.com

* [http://www.nakedapartments.com](http://www.nakedapartments.com)

* [http://www.nakedapartments.com/about/jobs](http://www.nakedapartments.com/about/jobs)

[1]
[http://www.ted.com/talks/jason_fried_why_work_doesn_t_happen...](http://www.ted.com/talks/jason_fried_why_work_doesn_t_happen_at_work.html)

------
pskittle
Quick question -Does remote stand for anywhere in the world or anywhere in the
country where company is located?

~~~
mavdi
Mostly the case, but remember that you might end up working during odd hours.
I live in Europe and remote for a US company. I pretty much get
up/work/eat/sleep PST time.

------
deathanatos
Basis, an Intel Company — San Francisco, CA — full time — frontend/backend
engineers

Basis is a fitness wearables company; we're the company behind Peak[1], a
watch that can measure everything from movement and heartrate to the stages of
your sleep, all automatically. We are looking for both frontend and backend
engineers to help us add new features as well as scale.

Our backend team works primarily in Python on Linux; we manage a RESTful API
which the web & mobile apps use. We're looking for engineers[3] to help us
make the infrastructure behind this API scale in addition to adding new
features.

We're also looking for a second DevOps Engineer[4] to join the team. Our
present engineer here is solely responsible for our monitoring and paging
infrastructures, as well as nightly deploys to test clusters. There's a ton
more he has planned, and he'd love help getting it done.

We also have mobile positions open for both Android and iOS. In addition to
having a beautiful UI and your typical RESTful HTTP API, our mobile app has
the unique challenge of also needing to communicate with the user's watch over
Bluetooth. (See [2] for open positions. Apologies for the short description
here, I'm a backend engineer.)

[1]: [https://www.mybasis.com/](https://www.mybasis.com/)

[2]: Links to all openings:
[https://www.mybasis.com/careers/](https://www.mybasis.com/careers/)

[3]: Backend Software Engineer:
[http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/jobs/job-
search/js2.h...](http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/jobs/job-
search/js2.html?job=732226&src=CWS-13302)

[4]: DevOps: [http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/jobs/job-
search/js2.h...](http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/jobs/job-
search/js2.html?job=731827&src=CWS-13302)

------
xfax
Axial | Senior Python Engineer, Mobile Engineer, Frontend Engineer | New York,
NY - [http://www.axial.net/axial-engineering/](http://www.axial.net/axial-
engineering/)

We are working to make the private capital markets more transparent by
bringing together capital providers, advisors and entrepreneurs who operate in
the middle market.

Backed by top-tier VC firms, we are furiously adding to our Engineering team
to build the tools necessary to serve our varied customer base and grow the
network.

We are hiring for multiple positions and you can find the list here -
[http://www.axial.net/axial-engineering/](http://www.axial.net/axial-
engineering/).

Located in the Flatiron, we are in the midst of everything awesome NYC has to
offer.

Reach out to me at farhan.ahmed@axial.net if you have any questions.

------
mbesto
ProctorFree | [http://proctorfree.com/careers](http://proctorfree.com/careers)
| Full-Time | SysAdmin/DevOps | Charlotte Area, North Carolina OR anywhere in
the world (Remote)

About Us:

ProctorFree is revolutionizing the way students take tests. We let students
take tests from any location and on any device, while giving educators piece
of mind that the student is who they say they are. We combine next generation
face recognition technologies with battle tested cloud applications to create
a turnkey solution for online test taking.

About you:

\- Proficient with ops automation (Chef, Puppet, Docker, Ansible, etc)

\- Proficient with AWS (EC2, Route53, S3, ELB, JIRA, Git, RDS)

\- Having Java dev skills is extra icing on the cake

About our stack:

\- Java SpringMVC

\- Java Hibernate ORM/MySQL/Postgres

\- Visual C++

\- HTML/CSS/jQuery on the frontend

\- JIRA Confluence + Bamboo CI

\- AWS infrastructure

Contact me at mbesto AT gmail or info @ proctorfree

------
jzhen
Thinknum - [https://www.thinknum.com](https://www.thinknum.com) – New York, NY
- VISA

Thinknum is Github for Finance, a platform that allows investors to access the
web’s financial knowledge. We have thousands of analysts using our platform,
including many from major financial institutions. We’re a graduate of 500
Startups and raised $1m in funding led by Pejman Mar Ventures. Thinknum has
been featured by the New York Times, TechCrunch, VentureBeat and Forbes.

We’re growing quickly and currently hiring engineers number 4, 5, and 6. You
can check out a list of open positions at
[https://www.thinknum.com/jobs](https://www.thinknum.com/jobs). If you have
any questions, please email us at founders@thinknum.com.

------
jph00
Company: Enlitic [http://www.enlitic.com/](http://www.enlitic.com/) Location:
San Francisco REMOTE is fine if you're happy to visit regularly :)

If you have world-class machine learning, math, programming, stats, or physics
skills, and want to use them to positively impact a billion people, please
read this. We believe that what we're working on is the biggest financial and
social impact opportunity in the world today.

Enlitic uses recent advances in machine learning to make medical diagnostics
faster, more accurate, and more accessible. Founded by Kaggle's past president
and chief scientist (that's me!), its mission is to provide the tools that
allow physicians to fully utilize the vast stores of medical data collected
today, regardless of what form they are in - such as medical images, doctors'
notes, and structured lab tests. To realize this vision, we are building on
state-of-the-art deep learning algorithms and partnering with top research
hospitals and medical device manufacturers. We've raised $5m funding and have
a small team of 10 applied machine learning experts.

No medical or life sciences background is necessary. We are looking for people
that have an in depth understanding of linear algebra, convex optimization,
algorithm design, and software engineering, to join us us data scientists and
engineers. Python, C++, and CUDA experience is helpful - but the proven
ability to learn quickly is more important. We're also looking for MD/PhDs
with physics or comp sci backgrounds to help us brings the worlds of medicine
and machine learning together.

Have a look at our team to see whether you think you might be a good fit
[http://www.enlitic.com/team.html](http://www.enlitic.com/team.html) . We're
interested in building a diverse team, so if you don't fit the standard Bay
Area "ninja rock star programmer" mold - great!

For more background on the company and technology, see my TED.com talk here
[http://www.ted.com/talks/jeremy_howard_the_wonderful_and_ter...](http://www.ted.com/talks/jeremy_howard_the_wonderful_and_terrifying_implications_of_computers_that_can_learn)
. For more information about careers and how to apply, see
[http://www.enlitic.com/careers.html](http://www.enlitic.com/careers.html) .
If you're not sure whether you have the right skills or background, just shoot
us an email anyway and we can figure that out together...

~~~
jph00
Oh I should also mention - if you're interested in playing with cool hardware
and data, we're a great place to come. We use a cluster of hundreds of Tesla
K80 GPUs, and have many millions of medical images - some single images are
over 10GB in size. Many are 3d, which makes for some really interesting
engineering challenges.

We use a wide range of tools and languages, including AngularJS, React, ES6 /
Coffeescript, Python (Theano, Pandas/Numpy/etc, Flask), and C++ (Caffe). We
have regular journal club talks (mainly recent deep learning papers), and a
good mix of research and applied work.

Our day to day work covers a lot of cancer detection and treatment planning,
as well as a wide range of other high impact medical issues - the consistent
underlying theme is using a data-driven approach to improving patient
outcomes. There are particularly big opportunities (both financial and social
impact) in the developing world.

We're working with many of the top academics in the medical diagnostics field,
and are partnering with some of the top hospitals around the country and
around the world.

~~~
TinkerTown
Are you guys open to accepting a trainee or an apprentice? This sounds like
somewhere I would really want to work and I'm willing to start from the bottom
if necessary.

------
american_hawk
Senior Software Engineers | Zappos | Las Vegas, NV

Hi there! Zappos currently has several openings for experienced software
engineers -- specifically, we are looking for professionals with 8+ years of
strong Java development experience. If you would like to be considered for
these opportunities, please apply directly using the URL provided below or
forward your resume to me (ahawthorn-contractor@zappos.com).

Salary for this is around $100k-$130k and would include our comprehensive
benefits package and relocation assistance if needed.

Thanks for looking and I hope to hear from you soon!

-Andrew [http://about.zappos.com/jobs/jobs-zappos-family/zappos-ip-in...](http://about.zappos.com/jobs/jobs-zappos-family/zappos-ip-inc?nl=1&jvi=oaYHZfwy,Job&jvk=Job)

------
shs
HubSpot - Cambridge/Boston, MA

[http://hubs.ly/y0zbwS0](http://hubs.ly/y0zbwS0)

HubSpot is a great place to work with a great culture of getting things done
and delighting our customers. HubSpot loves investing in Engineering as a way
to build a world-class product.

On the front-end, we use technologies like CoffeeScript and React to create a
wonderful experience for our users interacting with the system.

On the back-end, we use technologies like HBase, Kafka, MySQL, Elasticsearch,
ZooKeeper, and Dropwizard. If you haven't looked at Dropwizard, it's actually
a really nice way to develop web services in Java: you can annotate paths like
you would do in Python and Flask and just return a Java object that will be
serialised into JSON for you by Jackson.

Engineering is organised into small teams (usually around 3 people) where you
can have a big impact on the product. We deploy hundreds of times per day and
use GitHub Enterprise for SCM, Jenkins to build, and an internally developed
open-source system built on top of Mesos called Singularity to deploy app
instance containers. Your changes won't be languishing in git waiting for a
major release. Because deploys are so painless, we're able to deploy small
changes.

If Google's catch-phrase is "Don't be evil" ours is "use good judgement".
Check out our Culture Code for more information:
[http://www.culturecode.com](http://www.culturecode.com). Also take a look at
our 2014 Year in Review if you're interested:
[http://hubs.ly/y0zbyd0](http://hubs.ly/y0zbyd0).

Work schedules are flexible, though most engineers get in around 10am. You get
to make a meaningful difference in a product with loads of paying customers
and a ton of traffic. Best of all, you get to work with loads of smart and fun
people. That's the best thing about HubSpot: the people are great people that
you can rely on, learn from, and have a great time getting things done with.

------
neiljohnson
Lumi - Mobile Designer - London

Lumi is looking for an experienced Mobile Designer to shape our Android App
(lumi news). We're a startup based in Farringdon, brought to you by the folks
who made Last.fm

The role requires hands-on visual design (pixel magic) on mobile. We need your
ability to help shape and define our product. Experience in doing quick mocks,
Android design, and designing for small real estate very useful. Your designs
are likely beautiful and cool!

[https://lumi.do/about/jobs/design-leader](https://lumi.do/about/jobs/design-
leader)
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=done.lumi](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=done.lumi)

------
grammr
PipelineDB | Systems Engineer | San Francisco | Full time |
jobs@pipelinedb.com

We're on a mission to build a new type of database for a modern world in which
information is constantly moving, and moving fast. PipelineDB runs SQL queries
continuously on large volumes of streaming data, giving companies the
capability to easily develop scalable, realtime applications and services
using only a familiar SQL interface. No application code is required.

This inherently involves solving a lot of big problems, many of which are
novel. We’re looking for creative engineers who appreciate the value and
freedom of choosing their own projects, approaches, and working with other top
talent in a low distraction, streamlined work environment. Our small team has
backgrounds from Berkeley, MIT, Facebook, Locu and AdRoll, and we're all doing
exactly what we want to be doing: building a groundbreaking new product out of
thin air.

We are well funded by top investors including SV Angel, Susa Ventures, Data
Collective, Paul Buchheit, and more.

If you’ve been waiting for an opportunity like this, please send your resume
and a quick blurb about yourself to jobs@pipelinedb.com.

About the systems engineering position:

As an early stage engineer you'll ultimately own a very large part of the
product. Which part of the product you take charge of depends on where your
interests are, but there are several different potential areas of focus.
You'll be entrusted to make sound architectural decisions as well as implement
your vision effectively. We review each others' code for quality, awareness,
and learning, so you'll spend some time contributing your valuable perspective
to those efforts as well, although the vast majority of your time will be
spent designing and building your own projects.

Benefits:

* Full medical/dental/vision insurance

* No set work hours--work when you feel smart

* Choose your own setup

* No vacation policy other than that it is strongly encouraged

* Large equity ownership

------
arunmib
RideCell(YC W12) - Senior Backend Engineer - San Francisco, CA

You wouldn't believe how inefficient most transportation systems are!

At RideCell, we build transportation automation software that helps large
corporations, public transit agencies and Universities optimize, manage, and
scale their transportation systems.

Our software has already moved almost 10 million people but that's just the
beginning. We're working on much higher impact things that will fundamentally
change the way logistics is done. Doing this requires solving some pretty
interesting engineering problems ranging from optimally routing and
dispatching vehicles to predicting customer demand based on historical and
real-time variables to maximize throughput.

About You

\- You have at least 3 years software development experience, including at
least 2 years working with Python/Django.

\- You have experience mentoring new developers.

\- You have code samples you can share with us - preferably real projects
hosted on GitHub or something similar.

\- You've worked at a startup before and love moving quickly.

\- Bonus points: you have experience with one or more of these: Angular.js,
Django REST framework, Postgres, AWS, Vagrant, Ansible.

\- Bonus points: you've worked on location aware projects before.

\- Currently living in US and willing to relocate to San Francisco.

What We Offer

\- A significant role on a small team working on a huge and valuable problem

\- Competitive salary and meaningful equity

\- An incredible team of genuinely good people

Next Steps

We don't believe in interviews full of syntax questions. We'd like to pay you
to work with us for a week or two on a real project, we think that's the best
way to see if we'd be a good match for each other. To get started, email
jobs@ridecell.com your resume, link to your GitHub / code samples, and links
to any deployed software you've worked on.

------
Quanticles
Isocline - Austin, TX - Software Engineer for High Performance Computing and
Modeling

We are looking for two people - one interested in neural networks and one
interested in GPS.

We are developing microchips that yield a 10-1000x improvement in performance
& energy-efficiency compared to digital ASICs, GPUs, and FPGAs. We are a
bootstrapped company and are fully funded through mid 2016. Patents pending.

Full Job Description: [https://angel.co/isocline/jobs/38767-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/isocline/jobs/38767-software-engineer)

Company website:
[http://isoclineengineering.com/](http://isoclineengineering.com/)

------
xscape321
BindHQ | Fulltime in Venice, CA or Remote

Multiple open positions for professionals looking to help us attack the
insurance tech space. We're primarily based in Southern California but have
employees in Portland, New York and Wales UK.

Full Stack Engineer | 75-110k Experience with PHP/Js and Scala or Clojure
Experience or Interest in building Micro-sevices

Interaction Designer | 60-85k Primarily digital Design for web applications
and mobile Tools. Experience designing for print a plus

Front-end engineer | 75k Sales Manager | 60-80k (base)

You can learn more about the roles here
[http://www.bindhq.com/careers.html](http://www.bindhq.com/careers.html)

Interns are welcome to apply as well

------
freerobby
Wistia - Video Hosting for Businesses - Cambridge, MA

Robby from Wistia here. We give companies the best stats and features to grow
their businesses with video.

We're growing fast and operating at a pretty huge scale (10s-100s of millions
of events per day). We have a highly service oriented architecture and are
looking for front-end, back-end and full stack engineers who can come in and
own various pieces of it.

You can apply here: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/wistia/jobs/45347#.VPNp2FPF-
Hw](https://boards.greenhouse.io/wistia/jobs/45347#.VPNp2FPF-Hw) or email me
directly at robby@wistia.com if you have any questions. Thanks!

------
benpapillon
Umbel — Austin, TX

Umbel is building the infrastructure by which companies own, control and
access their consumer-centric data. Our platform enables customers to leverage
their data rights and create tangible business value. We take employee
satisfaction and growth seriously. We also expect a lot in return. We are
currently seeking top-notch talent to join our fast-growing and dynamic
engineering organization at several positions:

* Python Developer

* Operations Engineer

* Go Software Engineer

More information about Umbel and the opportunities we have available:
[https://www.umbel.com/engineering/?source=Hacker+News](https://www.umbel.com/engineering/?source=Hacker+News)

------
bbeck
Main Street Hub // Austin, TX // email: brandon.beck@mainstreethub.com

We are looking for a few experienced software engineers to join our small but
growing R&D team in downtown Austin. Within engineering we are a passionate
group of people who are extremely interested in building the software that
helps our customers around the country thrive in their local communities.
We’re a really small team (currently 11 people) so you’ll have plenty of say
around how we develop software going forward.

We are currently in the process of modernizing our software platform to be
more modular and truly data driven. Our goal is to use data to make sure that
we provide the right content to the right consumer at the right time. We’re
building our internal API using REST based services implemented in Java, and
while our front end is currently implemented in PHP, we are migrating away
from that. Some of the technologies that we’re using: Dropwizard, Swagger,
Flyway, AngularJS, Bootstrap, CloudFormation, Troposphere, and Ansible. All
new engineers get company provided downtown parking, flexible work hours, 100%
of their health insurance premiums paid for by the company, the ability to
build their own work computer, and access to our kitchen with plenty of drinks
and snacks. We’re looking for individuals only so please NO RECRUITERS OR
AGENCIES (seriously, your emails will just go into the trash folder). In
addition we’re looking for full-time employees who are already in Austin, TX
or willing to relocate.

\---

Founded in 2010, Main Street Hub is the CRM for Local. We offer an integrated
social, web, and email marketing solution designed to help merchants get more
customers and keep them coming back by spreading word of mouth, extending
their customer service, managing their online reputation, and leveraging the
Main Street Hub’s merchant network. Main Street Hub was recently named #73 on
the Inc. 500 list ([http://www.inc.com/profile/main-street-
hub](http://www.inc.com/profile/main-street-hub)) of America’s fastest growing
companies and the 2nd fastest growing company in Austin. Please see our
website ([http://www.mainstreethub.com](http://www.mainstreethub.com)) for
more information.

------
dl6
Full-stack engineer, leaning toward front-end - Diploid - Leuven, Belgium -
Full time

Onsite and remote welcome.

Diploid is a fast-growing startup, providing DNA interpretation services to
labs and hospitals around the world. We're looking for a software engineer to
help build the next generation of genome analysis software.

Do you love building polished visualization tools in an exciting new field?
Are you eager to learn new technologies and become knowledgeable in the
biotech domain? Do you have working experience with Javascript, Ember and/or
Ruby? We look forward to hearing from you! Give us a shout at
jobs@diploid.com.

------
ILIKEPONIES
————— underdog.io ——— Soho, NYC ———
[https://www.underdog.io](https://www.underdog.io) —————

We’re ([https://www.underdog.io](https://www.underdog.io)) looking to make our
first hire, a Lead Software Engineer, in New York City.

Today, we're a curated two-sided marketplace for talent. We help growing
startups hire amazing people across all verticals at a fraction of the cost of
traditional recruiting firms. We started underdog.io because we experienced
the pain of hiring first-hand, having worked at top startups in NYC.

We're currently live in NYC, but we've had serious requests to open in 10
other cities. While the plan is to scale the recruiting piece quickly, the
bigger vision is not as focused on recruiting. We're moving towards building a
defensible network between companies while building candidate-facing tools.

In the interest of full transparency, it's a big job with lots of positives
and negatives.

The Good:

• Traction ([https://medium.com/@joshuagoldstein/our-first-four-months-
bu...](https://medium.com/@joshuagoldstein/our-first-four-months-building-
underdog-io-904dd9831644)) after a few months.

• Proven business model - we're making significant money every month. In fact,
we're making enough to pay market rate, and we haven't raised money yet.

• Full technical autonomy. We've built our internal CMS and tools with
Python/Flask, Node.js, PostgreSQL, Elastic Search, S3, etc. but you're in
charge of choosing the technologies going forward.

• Work out of Founder Collective's (a well-known VC) space in SoHo.

The Bad:

• Less structure and certainty than a funded startup.

• Only full-time developer until we build an engineering team.

Email chris@underdog.io to apply.

Sorry, we can't sponsor visa candidates.

Keywords: New York, NYC, Developer, Dev, Python, Flask, Node.js, PostgreSQL,
Elastic Search, S3, [https://www.underdog.io/](https://www.underdog.io/)

------
ageisp0lis
Digital Security Trainer - Freedom of the Press Foundation
[https://freedom.press](https://freedom.press)

Remote candidates, preferably NYC or east coast preferred. We offer a
competitive non-profit salary.

We are looking for a full-time technologist to organize and lead digital
security trainings for journalists. The Digital Security Trainer will be
responsible for designing and implementing a curriculum around digital
security that covers a variety of topics, including: threat modeling, email
encryption, chat encryption, mobile security, and others. The trainer will
travel around the country (and sometimes internationally) to hold seminars and
hands-on training sessions inside newsrooms and journalism schools with the
goal of teaching journalists to better protect themselves and their sources.

The trainer will also help update and maintain FPF’s ‘Encryption Works’ guide,
which is a thirty page how-to white paper about some of the most common
digital security practices. In addition, the trainer will become familiar with
SecureDrop, the open-source whistleblower submission system FPF maintains, and
potentially help with installations and trainings inside newsrooms.

For more information, including required skills and experience and
instructions for applying, see our full job description:
[https://freedom.press/jobs/digital-security-
trainer](https://freedom.press/jobs/digital-security-trainer)

------
bkwyman
Pinnacle Entertainment Group, Las Vegas, NV.

A young, growing, high-energy casino group (whose most recent analytics hire
came from HN and is fantastic!) seeks a quantitative and critical thinker to
join as an analyst. You will work with customer data to help make strategic
business decisions/recommendations related both to our casino floors and to
our marketing program (largely, but not exclusively, direct mail).

Your work will have a direct impact on our bottom line. Think: "Moneyball"
meets marketing. If you get excited by data, prediction, inference, and Las
Vegas, this is probably a good fit for you.

The ideal candidate has 1-2 years data experience (new or upcoming grads also
welcome to apply!), a quantitative degree (math/cs/hard science/econ) and
exposure to SQL (or relational databases in general). But whatever your
background, if you can demonstrate that you're a smart and quick-thinking data
geek, I'd love to chat with you.

There is room for growth within the company, and I'm really excited about
where our group is headed. We're automating and standardizing processes and
reporting, building predictive models, developing test methodology and
analyses, and becoming a key and highly visible business partner to many
groups throughout the company. Resumes/inquiries to brian <dot> <last five
letters of my username> at PNKMAIL <dot> com

Sorry, no intern, no remote, and no H1B for the time being.

------
Lenad
Company: Alkemics Location: Paris, France Keywords: Fulltime, Bigdata, Retail,
startup Technologies: JS, Python, RabbitMQ, Spark, Cassandra Positions:
Several :) Frontend, Backend, System, Data Scientist... See
[http://www.alkemics.com/fr/recrutement/offre-senior-
system-e...](http://www.alkemics.com/fr/recrutement/offre-senior-system-
engineer/) [http://www.alkemics.com/fr/recrutement/offre-frontend-
engine...](http://www.alkemics.com/fr/recrutement/offre-frontend-engineer/)
[http://www.alkemics.com/fr/recrutement/offre-software-
engine...](http://www.alkemics.com/fr/recrutement/offre-software-engineer/) or
contact us steve@alkemics.com

We help retailers (Groupe Casino, Groupe Auchan, Groupe Cora…) and hundreds of
consumer brands (Groupe Seb, Nestlé…) to get value from their data. We provide
a platform built on top of a domain ontology. This graph allows us to
represent large datasets (products catalogs, retailers historical data…) into
a very expressive language and develop services based upon them: semantic
search engine, recommendations, advertisement… We are a dedicated and dynamic
team of engineers, computer scientists and technicians passionate about
statistics, machine learning and cutting-edge technologies, working closely
with a business team obsessed with the product. We seek sharp and open-minded
data & computer scientists.

------
dabent
MedTech Exchange, Inc. -- Atlanta, GA We are a small, but growing healthcare
IT company based in Atlanta, Georgia. We’re looking for Front-End Developers
who are passionate about making fast, scalable, and well-designed web
interfaces for the healthcare industry. You will be utilizing the latest web
technologies to solve challenging problems, create innovative web applications
from the ground up and understand exactly what it takes to create an
outrageously good web experience while driving down the costs of health care.
As a member of the team you'll be designing and developing new user interfaces
as well as supporting our existing systems. As an early hire, you'll have the
chance to build new product and shape the culture of our company as we grow.

We're looking for people with the following skills:

    
    
       * Angular.js
       * Bootstrap
       * jQuery
       * Less/CSS/Object-Oriented CSS
       * HTML5
       * Responsive design
       * Understanding of UX principles and best practices
       * Single-page Application Development/Design
    

If you've got experience with any of the following, it's great. If you don't
it's not a deal breaker.

    
    
       * Play Framework (Java/Scala)
       * MySQL
       * REST
       * Object-Oriented Development/Design
       * RabbitMQ (or other message queueing technologies)
       * Automated Testing 
       * Linux Administration
    

Interested? Send your resume to hiring@medtechexcange.com

------
maramaemartin
SocialWire, located in San Francisco, is looking for a Senior Software
Engineer

SocialWire is taking a new approach to advertising: building a recommendation
engine for products. Our system generates product-level ads and hyper-targets
them to exactly the right audience. We do this at scale and automatically
across a retailer's entire catalog. We want our ads to be so good that people
discover interesting products through them. We want ads to actually feel
useful.

We're looking for a Sr. Software Engineer to join our talented team. You'll
have the opportunity to work on all aspects of our product from backend Python
services to slick dashboard features to integrating our product across
multiple platforms.

What's in it for you? * Great salaries, great health/dental/medical benefits
and stock options. * Amazing co-workers who you will look forward to seeing
each morning. * Unlimited PTO. We work hard, but we want to make sure our team
has time to recharge. * Sunny dog-friendly office in the Potrero Hill
neighborhood of San Francisco with a lounge area, backyard, and a sweeping
view of the city skyline * Free catered lunch every day (and many other
meals). * Fully stocked kitchen with snacks and beverages. * Unlimited
artisanal espresso from the neighborhood coffee shop. * Laundry service.

For more information, visit:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/878](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/878)

------
experimentsin
TomTom – [http://www.tomtom.com](http://www.tomtom.com) — London, UK – Mobile
& Embedded Apps and DevOps roles (full time, on site, relocation available)

We're TomTom's navigation software team in London and we create the best on-
the-road experiences for drivers and bikers everywhere.

The apps we make are built into Renault and Smart in-car systems, available
for smartphones, and at the heart of TomTom's expanding range of consumer
devices where hardware and software are conceived together. Just like this one
coming soon: [http://www.tomtom.com/new-rider-400](http://www.tomtom.com/new-
rider-400) \- [http://www.engadget.com/2015/01/15/turn-to-page-17-for-
the-t...](http://www.engadget.com/2015/01/15/turn-to-page-17-for-the-tomtom-
rider/)

Developers who join our expert team are valued for their ideas as well as
their skills, and we encourage both through regular hack days, plus training
or conference attendance in areas that interest them.

\-- Role: Mobile & Embedded Apps Developer

Our apps feature TomTom's signature design language and map-centric UI,
optimised for use on the road. Working with TomTom's UX team, app development
with us is a challenging mix of custom UI development and deep routing,
guidance, traffic and search presentation smarts. If you join us you'll be
developing with Java, C++, JavaScript, Android, iOS and Qt.

\-- Role: DevOps for Mobile & Embedded

Building scaleable CI infrastructure for mobile & embedded app testing is
hard, particularly when you add custom pre-release hardware and gigabytes of
map data into the mix. If you join us you'll be working with Android and iOS
SDK command line tools and device emulators, Jenkins, Git, Artifactory,
Gradle, Ruby, Docker and a mix of local device farms and cloud computing
services.

\-- To find out more check out either [http://tomtom.jobs](http://tomtom.jobs)
(search for "London") or if you're on LinkedIn
[https://www.linkedin.com/vsearch/j?keywords=tomtom+london](https://www.linkedin.com/vsearch/j?keywords=tomtom+london)

------
rdbell
Mirra ([http://mirra.io](http://mirra.io)) - Los Angeles, CA - Full Stack
Developer

Mirra is an ad-tech company that develops products for video, mobile and
display advertising. We're profitable, investor-backed and growing daily.

We have a small engineering team and each engineer is expected to be flexible
in their skill-sets. Our technology stack mainly includes Go, Docker, Git,
Javascript, HTML/CSS and AS3 running on various AWS services.

Our office is in DTLA near Wilshire and the 110 freeway.

For more info, reach out to us: technical@mirra.io

------
jedanbik
Machine Learning/Artificial Intelligence Engineer (Java/R/Python) Scry
Analytics - Raleigh, NC

Scry Analytics, Inc. is building several Big Data Science solutions related to
specific problems and is looking to hire a Machine Learning/Artificial
Intelligence Engineer with the following qualifications:

Desired Qualifications:

    
    
        * Preferably Masters in Computer Science, Statistics, Applied Math, Physics, Engineering or other quantitative field, or a Bachelors with a minimum of two years experience developing big data products.
    
        * Thorough knowledge and experience in machine learning, support vector machines, classification and clustering techniques, Bayesian and nearest neighbor networks.
        
        * Possesses strong combination of theoretical knowledge and hands-on experience in statistical and computer science techniques.
        
        * Experience with Java and either Python or R.
        
        * Highly motivated with the ability to work on multiple projects
        
        * Team player with an entrepreneurial spirit and strong communication and collaboration skills
        
        * Familiar with scripting and command-line operations
    

Good to have:

    
    
        * Experience analyzing very large datasets.
        
        * Experience with natural language processing techniques and text analytics.
        
        * Experience with parallel, distributed, and high-performance computing.
    

Email me at jesse.bikman@scryanalytics if you are interested in the position.

~~~
jedanbik
Some more information, since I ran out of space:

About Scry Analytics:

Scry Analytics (www.scryanalytics.com) provides Big Data Science solutions to
do predictive and prescriptive analytics (i.e., to "forecast the future") and
our aim is to:

    
    
        * Codify work-flows in the services industries so that they are well-defined & repeatable.
        
        * Collate and harmonize client's data that is required for such work-flow systems.
        
        * Provide Scry Analytics' proprietary data that improves the key performance indicators and the characteristics of such work-flow systems.
        
        * Use our proprietary Big Data Science platform as well as deep Computer Science & Math algorithms to build decision support systems that improve the metrics related to these work-flows.
    

Although Scry Analytics provides analytics and Big Data Science services, our
aim is to minimize these services by providing automation and software
solutions (where we can). We are currently solving problems in the following
domains:

    
    
        * Retail
        
        * Banking and Insurance
        
        * Inventory & Transportation of After Market Parts; Maintenance
        
        * Utilities and Telecom
        
        * Health care
    

Since most techniques that Scry Analytics is using are taken from cutting-edge
research, the kind of solutions that Scry Analytics is building are unlikely
to be built by companies that provide data analysts in a staff augmentation
mode or those that provide IT professionals. So, we are looking for Bachelors,
Masters, and PhDs in computer science, data analytics or math that have a
"research" or "advanced development" bent.﻿

------
millchristian
NYC Engineering@SoundCloud

SoundCloud is the world's leading audio platform, allowing everyone to share
and discover unique content anywhere, anytime, on the web and on mobile.
Monetization Engineering builds the platform that helps creators monetize
their content and brands engage with SoundCloud's audience.We’re currently
seeking an iOS Engineer to support our monetization efforts.

You’ll have 2+ years experience developing modularized applications with
Objective-C and Cocoa frameworks, have experience in network programming and
working with client-side data persistence utilizing CoreData. You’ll
understand how to modularize applications using dependency management tools
and build adaptive UIs for iPhone/iPad (Interface builder & Autolayout).
Ideally you’ll have experience with unit & functional testing using tools like
XCTest, Specta or Kiwi, etc. We also make extensive use of ReactiveCocoa, so
understanding functional reactive programming concepts is definitely desired .

Interacting with designers, product managers and our teams in Berlin is very
much part of our day-to-day, so communication skills are vital . We are
looking for strong problem-solvers who can apply their engineering skills to a
wide range of the platforms and environments we support.

Apply: [http://soundcloud.com/jobs/2015-02-01-engineer-mobile-
apps-n...](http://soundcloud.com/jobs/2015-02-01-engineer-mobile-apps-new-
york-city-ny-united-states)

------
maramaemartin
Course Hero, located in the San Francisco Bay Area (Redwood City, CA), is
looking for a Business Analyst

Course Hero is creating a platform where students and experts can share and
access great academic content they need to succeed at any time, from anywhere.
Today, millions of students take advantage of our educational resources
including study guides, flashcards and tutors.

We're looking for a Business Analyst to join our growing Analytics Team.
You'll work directly with the V.P. of Analytics to influence strategy and
tactics of our product and engineering roadmap.

Your work will be central to our functional organization and you'll
collaborate with Product Management, Marketing, Engineering, Finance and
Campus Operations to help us build high performing products as we scale.

What's in it for you? * Industry competitive salary and stock options. * Full
medical coverage (medical, dental, vision). * Retirement plan to help you save
for the future. * Regularly planned team events and outings. * Free Friday
lunches and an endless snack and drink supply * We fully support attending
industry conferences and continuing education. * On-site amenities including a
day spa, full-service cafeteria, 3 miles of nature walks along the Bay and
free membership to a 7500 sq. ft. fitness center.

For more information, visit:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/875](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/875)

------
CrowdScores
Python Developer, London, UK [£35k to £55k]

We’re looking for a Python Developer to work on our real-time football data
platform.

We are well-funding, doubling user numbers every month and looking to hire
employee number 15.

Some of the things you be doing at CrowdScores:

    
    
      * Writing auto-scaling microservices  - we love them and if you work here you soon will too
      * Processing large amount of data real-time
      * Doing DevOps - you will get to deploy and administer servers as well as write code for them
      * Influencing architectural and workflow decisions - these decisions are all made by the team as a group
      * Working with: nginx, RabbitMQ, Salt, Vagrant, AWS, Slack, PostgreSQL, redis, MongoDB, Linux (Ubuntu), ZeroMQ, Flask, Django (though much of our code doesn’t touch it), GitHub, Sentry, Travis - knowledge of these is not essential, they can be picked up when you get here
      * Using continuous integration, frequent deployment and auto-scaling
    

Some things we offer:

    
    
      * Your choice of top of the range laptop (OSX, Windows, Linux)
      * Hack days
      * Unlimited holidays
      * Competitive salary and share options
      * PS3 (FIFA15 - we have heard that you can play other games, but we haven’t tried yet)
      * Loads of social activities
    

More details: [http://crowdscores.com/careers/python-
developer/](http://crowdscores.com/careers/python-developer/)

------
edo
Interface Designer @ Studyflow

We're an Amsterdam based educational startup.

Studyflow is a great place to work - together with designers and educational
specialists we are rethinking what education means in a digital age.

Our mission is to build the most personal and motivating learning experience
in the world. To fulfill this mission, we are looking for passionate people
with the drive to contribute to something greater than themselves to join our
top-notch team.

[https://www.smore.com/wq6ps-wanted](https://www.smore.com/wq6ps-wanted)

------
grovr
Software Engineers - Cardiff, South Wales, UK - Sorenson Media

We're looking to hire multiple Software Engineers for roles which will be
mostly writing Javascript, both server side and client side. You do not need
any Javascript experience to apply (we've hired many people without it) we
find it easier to teach good engineers Javascript then to teach Javascript
developers good software engineering skills.

We're hiring developers for 2 products, Spark Enlight:
[http://www.sorensonmedia.com/spark/enlight/](http://www.sorensonmedia.com/spark/enlight/)
and Spark Enhance:
[http://www.sorensonmedia.com/spark/enhance/](http://www.sorensonmedia.com/spark/enhance/)

We work in an Agile environment with daily Scrums, Retrospectives and 2 week
sprints (though some teams have been experimenting with Kanban) and a real
focus on the Engineering department owning the Engineering processes which
means you get to spend your time writing code and have the autonomy to try
changes to the processes and see if they work.

We're looking for multiple engineers with a range of experience levels (from
recent grads to Senior Developers) so I can't specify specific salaries but I
think they tend to be higher than most other Cardiff companies.

If any of this sounds interesting then feel free to contact me at
mgrover@sorensonmedia.com with any questions, CVs, github profiles etc.

Thanks - Matt

------
yegg
DuckDuckGo (REMOTE or local in Paoli, PA). If you're an avid DuckDuckGo user,
please check out our hiring page at
[https://dukgo.com/help/en_US/company/hiring](https://dukgo.com/help/en_US/company/hiring)
In particular, we have the following explicitly open areas, but are always
looking for good fits regardless:

\- Site Reliability (keep our systems up and fast!)

\- BD (work with new & existing partners)

\- Community Management (duck.co, social media, interacting with contributors)

\- Front-end engineering (JS/CSS)

------
VuWall-Matt
VuWall Technology - Montreal, Quebec, Canada -
[http://www.vuwall.com](http://www.vuwall.com)

We're looking for an experienced Linux Sysadmin / DevOps specialist with an
interest to learn and grow with a small ~10 person team.

We create video wall management software and are heading toward a continuous
delivery model that we need your help achieving. We have ~25 computers in
house, some powering 2x2 and 3x3 video walls of up to 138 inches (with a PS3
hooked up too!). We need to set up several test environments as our software
will run on both Windows and Linux. We'll also need some mundane things like
file shares as we want to give our current Windows Server 2012 the boot.

We haven't made any of the big decisions yet as we're waiting for someone with
more experience to come and join the team. So that means we'll be working
together to figure out whether to use Chef, Vagrant, Docker, Salt, Puppet, or
something else. We're extremely open to new technologies and get to work with
what are essentially giant toys.

We've done projects in the past for NASA, FIFA, US Army, nuclear power plants,
electric companies, and departments of transportation. Our software has been
installed in over 30 countries and now we're looking to take the next step
forward which we can't do without a bit more organization / streamlining.
That's where you come in.

------
james33
GoldFire Studios - Oklahoma City - Full Time

We are a game studio focussed on building communities around games. We've
built a web gaming platform with over 300,000 users and are now looking to
expand both our own game offerings and open our platform to other developers.
We've been around since 2008 and are profitable.

If you are interested in building the next generation of online games and
gaming services, check us out at
[http://goldfirestudios.com/jobs](http://goldfirestudios.com/jobs).

------
maramaemartin
Coin, located in San Francisco, is looking for an iOS Engineer

Coin is a consumer electronics company focused on creating things to make life
better. Our flagship product is a connected device that pairs with our mobile
app to hold and swipe like all of your credit, debit, gift, loyalty and
membership cards. With Coin you'll carry fewer cards in your wallet with
security and utility beyond what a plastic card can offer. With proven market
fit in an industry ripe for innovation, we're moving full-speed ahead towards
our Spring launch. Join us at the intersection of hardware and software as we
make people's lives (and wallets) a little simpler.

We're hiring an iOS Engineer. As one of our core hires in this team you'll
develop and improve our iOS applications and services for our Coin device.

What's in it for you? * Competitive salary and equity. * Health, dental and
vision coverage for you and your family. * Commuter benefits. * Collaborative
San Francisco office close to CalTrain and Muni stations. * Fully stocked
kitchen and daily catered lunch. * In-office wellness programs including
weekly yoga, massage and Pilates sessions. * Get involved with our community!
Employees are highly encouraged to attend and speak at relevant conferences. *
Grow your career with us! We're always looking for people who want to take on
additional responsibility as we scale.

For more information, visit:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/859](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/859)

------
imperatives
Java JEE Developer (£40k to £60K depending on experience)

[http://www.imperatives.co.uk/](http://www.imperatives.co.uk/) Based in
Staines (West London)

We are successful, ambitious and dynamic organisation providing innovative
SaaS solutions to many of the UK communications providers.

Our developers are talented, enthusiastic and adaptable who are truly valued
and empowered with the freedom to take control. We solve challenging problems
in an agile way mainly using Java.

For this role, there is no long list of requirements and buzz words and we are
flexible as to how much experience you have. If you can demonstrate your
passion for excellence, how well you will fit in with our team/technology
stack, your interest in new technologies (particularly open source/Cloud/AWS)
and of course your Java prowess then we want to hear from you.

Our technology stack includes Java, Hibernate, Spring, Grails, ZK, MySQL and
ActiveMQ and our applications are deployed into the Amazon AWS/EC2 cloud.

Our environment is friendly with flexible working hours. You will have the
option to choose between a PC and a Mac, help yourself to the fruit & snacks
bar and join the team on their regular Wednesday expedition to find the
ultimate Thai curry.

We truly value those who contribute to our success and offer a superb career
opportunity with an excellent salary to the right candidate.

Please email jobs@imperatives.co.uk with your details/CV if you are interested

------
DLarsen
Connexity - Camarillo, CA (Los Angeles area)

We're seeking a Rails developer with a keen interest in both technical
challenges and business opportunity. We work at a scale where seemingly
"small" improvements can have a big impact.

We do online display advertising, and run 50 to 100 million impressions each
day. Our total transaction volume is between 5 and 10 billion per day.

As you might have guessed, we're not serving that volume through Rails itself.
Our Rails app is used to administer hundreds of advertising campaigns across
hundreds of publisher sites.

This role is a great way to learn advertising tech as well as other tools.

In addition to the conventional Rails work, you'd get hands on experience with
Redis, Hbase, PostgreSQL, and Scala. Several on the team started in the Rails
app and have moved into other areas of interest (low-latency RTB bidder
written in C or sophisticated reporting and optimization). Not really possible
to get bored around here unless you're a boring person.

Our team is sharp and works well together. We enjoy perks such as paid lunch,
a 9/80 schedule (to get every other Friday off) and unlimited vacation; the
culture of our team recognizes and respects the importance of your non-work
life. Also, Ventura county is a pretty nice place to live/work. Unless you
prefer to start with a HR-oriented chat, you can reach me (a lead engineer on
the team) at david.larsen@connexity.com.

------
arnaudcb
Chartboost [[https://chartboost.com](https://chartboost.com)] | San Francisco,
CA, USA | Full time | Many open positions including Software Engineers, QA
Engineers, Directors of Engineering, Product Managers and more

Chartboost [[https://chartboost.com](https://chartboost.com)] is the the
world’s largest mobile games-only platform, helping developers grow their
audience, monetize, and make better data-driven decision. We’re profitable,
backed by Sequoia and have a ton of traction in our space, currently being
used by 90% of the top grossing iOS and Android Game Developers.

Our technology stack includes Scala, Python, AWS, Git, Kafka, multiple NoSQL
storage solutions, Jenkins, Puppet and more. Experience with our stack is a
bonus, but not required for all roles. And... you’d get to work in our new
office [[http://officelovin.com/2014/12/11/chartboosts-new-san-
franci...](http://officelovin.com/2014/12/11/chartboosts-new-san-francisco-
headquarters/)].

Open positions can be found here
[[https://boards.greenhouse.io/chartboost#.VPD-
KLPF8cx](https://boards.greenhouse.io/chartboost#.VPD-KLPF8cx)], but we have
many more openings coming down the pipe. If you’re interested, feel free to
apply directly or reach out to talent@chartboost.com.

------
maramaemartin
Coin, located in San Francisco, is looking for an Embedded Software Engineer

Coin is a consumer electronics company focused on creating things to make life
better. Our flagship product is a connected device that pairs with our mobile
app to hold and swipe like all of your credit, debit, gift, loyalty and
membership cards. With Coin you'll carry fewer cards in your wallet with
security and utility beyond what a plastic card can offer. With proven market
fit in an industry ripe for innovation, we're moving full-speed ahead towards
our Spring launch. Join us at the intersection of hardware and software as we
make people's lives (and wallets) a little simpler.

We're growing and we're hiring an Embedded Software Engineer. As one of our
first hires in this team you'll develop and improve firmware for our Coin
device.

What's in it for you? * Competitive salary and equity. * Health, dental and
vision coverage for you and your family. * Commuter benefits. * Collaborative
San Francisco office close to CalTrain and Muni stations. * Fully stocked
kitchen and daily catered lunch. * In-office wellness programs including
weekly yoga, massage and Pilates sessions. * Get involved with our community!
Employees are highly encouraged to attend and speak at relevant conferences. *
Grow your career with us! We're always looking for people who want to take on
additional responsibility as we scale.

For more information, visit:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/850](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/850)

------
rubyrescue
Whisper (Venice Beach, CA) - iOS/Android/DevOps. We have a very very small
team of client devs and we're looking to grow our team.

The beach is one block away.

You can surf in the morning before work and keep your board and wetsuit in the
office :)

We have 2 full-time iOS developers and 3 full-time Android Developers, so it's
a big opportunity to join a tight-knit team building an app that our users
love.

Email me (mail is in profile) or see the jobs here -
[https://whisper.sh/jobs](https://whisper.sh/jobs)

------
mac14
Coho Data ([http://www.cohodata.com](http://www.cohodata.com)) - { Vancouver,
BC, Canada | Cambridge, UK | Bangalore, India }

We’re building a high-performance scalable Enterprise Storage system. We’re a
well-funded startup (a16z, ignition) with a strong Engineering culture and a
growing team, a customer-proven product and sales ramping.
([http://a16z.com/portfolio/](http://a16z.com/portfolio/))

We hire very strong systems software developers. A number of our staff built
the Xen hypervisor and we publish academic research, most recently at USENIX
OSDI’14 and FAST’14.

Primarily a Linux shop.

Hottest positions: \- Release Manager (Vancouver, BC) \- Senior Director of
Engineering (Vancouver, BC)

Other roles: \- Storage Systems Hacker (C, git, python, bash) \- Senior
Software Engineer with Networking skills (OpenFlow) \- Test Automation
Development (our test system is ... awesome) \- Optimization and Profiling (C,
valgrind) \- DevOps (debian, python, buildbot, git, bash)

Unsurprisingly, we highly value caffeine and beer.

If you’re interested, there are more details on our website
[http://www.cohodata.com/jobs](http://www.cohodata.com/jobs) or linked-in:
[https://www.linkedin.com/company/coho-
data](https://www.linkedin.com/company/coho-data) and you can apply by email
to: jobs@cohodata.com

------
jonbischke
Entelo - San Francisco (SOMA), CA - Full-time -
[http://www.entelo.com/](http://www.entelo.com/)

Entelo's mission is to help organizations build great teams by allowing them
to search for talented people regardless of where they represent themselves on
the web. We index hundreds of millions of social profiles and provide a
powerful search tool that predicts which candidates are more likely to look
for new opportunities and provide collaborative tools to help recruiters and
hiring managers recruit more efficiently.

We're helping 200+ companies with their hiring needs including fast-growth
companies such as Facebook, Salesforce, Github and Lyft. We've been huge fans
of Hacker News as the community has been great to learn from and two of our
recent engineering hires came through Hacker News threads!

Our Tech Stack: Ruby, Scala, Rails, MySQL, Mongo, Redis, Elasticsearch,
Redshift and Docker

We care deeply about professional growth and have an annual $1k allowance for
all employees to spend on their own professional development (courses,
conferences, coaching, etc.). Additionally, we're located in Soma near BART
and CalTrain and have a number of perks including health/dental/vision and
heavily subsidized gym membership.

We're looking for sharp, collaborative engineers for a variety of roles
including:

Backend Engineer: Primarily working with Scala/MongoDB although we're flexible
if you've demonstrated an interest to learn Scala

Data Engineer: We're looking for our first Data Engineer to be our first
dedicated data-team hire. Ideally this person has experience with data
warehousing, data mining and building out data pipelines and has experience
with storage (MySQL, MongoDB, Redis), search technologies (elasticsearch, solr
or lucene)and stuff in the MapReduce family (Hadoop, HFS, etc.)

DevOps Engineer: Looking for our first DevOps engineer as DevOps is currently
handled by committee

Full-Stack Rubyists. Check out more at
[https://www.entelo.com/careers](https://www.entelo.com/careers)

I'm the founder and you can email me directly at jon at entelo dot com if
you're interested in working with us at Entelo.

------
wmij
Full Stack Engineer | NorthPage |
[http://northpage.com/careers.html#job3](http://northpage.com/careers.html#job3)
\- Southbury, CT. (Boston/CT/NYC area) | REMOTE potential

We're a Digital Marketing Analytics software company growing our engineering
team and looking for engineers that enjoy working across the entire stack -
front (Angular, Bootstrap, Sass) to back (MySQL, Redis, Solr, Java SE, AWS).
You'll join a team with an engineering culture that fosters technical
transparency and mutual mentoring. We're solving interesting problems related
to digital marketing performance and seek talented engineers to help us
deliver solutions and insight to our customers for achieving digital marketing
success.

\- Salary is competitive/open and ultimately depends on the candidate's fit
and experience. \- This position is based in our corporate headquarters in
Southbury, Connecticut, but for the right person, we are open to other
possibilities, especially if you are either in the Boston or NYC areas.

To apply, send an email to careers [at] northpage.com with the subject 'Full
Stack Engineer'

Please be sure to tell us about your experience (resume, GitHub profile, past
projects), what you're working on now, what you're looking for in a new
opportunity and the best way for us to contact you.

------
chollier
Product Designer - San Francisco, United State - Fulltime

Quri is looking for a product designer to lead its design discipline. Our
vision is to ensure that design is regarded as highly as our world-class
product and engineering teams. And that’s where you come in.

You :

\- You are passionate about creating user experiences that are beautifully
intuitive and motivating. \- You love collaborating with engineers, product,
and business folks to find elegant solutions to design challenges. \- You love
creating rough prototypes to vet ideas and have maniacal attention to detail
in the finished product. \- You're a clear and articulate communicator.

What for ?

\- Your key work is to create interactive mockups and lightweight prototypes
to communicate and validate design decisions. This involves collaborating with
product and engineering teams to develop product strategy. \- You will lead
the user experience, interaction design, and visual design of our products.
This is an early-stage startup so we all wear many hats. \- You will design
and conduct user-focused research efforts.

Quri saw three-fold revenue growth per year, for the last two years. Our
clients include the world’s biggest brands — Kraft, Unilever, Procter &
Gamble, and Johnson & Johnson. And we’re backed by Matrix Partners, one of the
most prestigious venture firms in Silicon Valley. But don’t just take our word
for it. See what Forbes, TechCrunch, The Wall Street Journal, and USA today
had to say about us.

Want to know more ? Shoot me an email to loic@quri.com

------
maramaemartin
Course Hero, located in the San Francisco Bay Area (Redwood City, CA), is
looking for a Systems Engineer

Course Hero is creating a platform where students and experts can share and
access great academic content they need to succeed at any time, from anywhere.
Today, millions of students take advantage of our educational resources
including study guides, flashcards and tutors.

Course Hero is looking for a Systems Engineer to help us scale our
infrastructure as we help even more students. You'll join our CTO and a small
team of engineers to solve these challenges hands-on. As we grow, you'll have
the opportunity to architect our new production environments and build out an
Operations Engineering team.

Here's what we're offering you: * Industry competitive salary and stock
options. * Full medical coverage (medical, dental, vision). * Retirement plan
to help you save for the future. * Regularly planned team events and outings.
* Free Friday lunches and an endless snack and drink supply. * Commuter
transportation benefits. * On-site amenities including a day spa, gourmet
cafe, 3 miles of nature trails along the bay, and free membership to a 7500
sq. ft. fitness center.

For more information, visit:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/837](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/837)

------
maramaemartin
Nominum, located in the San Francisco Bay Area (Redwood City, CA), is looking
for a Senior Full Stack Engineer

Nominum helps over 500 million people stay connected every day. Our
applications improve people's experiences with their Internet service
providers, our security solutions protect customers around the globe, and our
on-premise software improves Internet connectivity for millions of people. We
handle over 1.5 T queries a day, and that number is growing.

We're hiring a Sr. Full Stack Engineer to join our growing Applications Team.
We're building a new customer-facing UI for scale, showing 1M impressions per
hour (grown from 100K per hour) for our customers and we're surfacing that
data back to them in a meaningful way.

Here's what we can offer you: * Competitive salary and generous stock options
* Health, vision, dental insurance for you and your family * 401K to help you
save for the future * Commuter benefits and free shuttle from CalTrain *
Flexible work schedule at our company headquarters on the shores of the bay in
Redwood City and a downtown San Francisco satellite office. * Fully covered
membership to our on campus health club with a swimming pool, rock climbing
wall, exercise equipment and access to a wide variety of classes and a day
spa. * Fully stocked kitchen with snacks and drinks, and an on campus
cafeteria. * We fully support our team members attending and speaking at
industry-related conferences.

For more information, visit:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/871](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/871)

------
natgordon
BabyList - Oakland, CA

Babylist is making it easier for expecting parents to prepare for one of the
biggest events in their lives. These parents-to-be look to us to help them
make decisions about what to buy for their baby and where. We have an
extremely engaged user-base, we’re growing quickly, making real money and
building new products that will take us to the next level.

We are hiring for two positions:

1\. Frontend Developer - Lead the development of our website. Obsess over
user-experience, A/B testing, code maintainability and page-speed. Our stack
is Ruby on Rails, MySQL, and Backbone/CoffeeScript/Javascript.

2\. Merchandising & Operations Project Manager - BabyList is a platform on
which $2.5M products are being purchased every month. We are starting to
experiment selling products ourselves. We want someone who can get us from our
first sale to our 1,000th. Your initiative and experience will take us through
this new business vertical quickly and efficiently.

Why should you consider BabyList? We offer: \- fascinating work that users
actually notice and love

\- extremely smart, diverse team

\- actual work/life balance

\- benefits of an early stage startup (autonomy, fast pace, many hats...),
without the risk of the an early stage startup (i.e. our revenue is paying for
our growth)

\- great office location - Old Oakland neighborhood (3 blocks from 12th street
BART)

If you’re interested in hearing more, email me at natalie@babyli.st

------
JofArnold
Timecounts ([http://timecounts.co](http://timecounts.co))

    
    
      Senior Full Stack Engineer  Full-time   London, UK
    
      Senior Frontend Engineer    Full-time   London, UK
    

At Timecounts we are building the world’s best platform for community
management. Our customers range from hacker spaces through to big name
nonprofits. Our team is comprised of Y Combinator alumni and a CEO who's
internationally recognized for her work in philanthropy and creating global
volunteer-run movements.

As first employees you’ll take ownership of significant part of the
application, joining the founders in everything from speaking to customers and
wire-framing through to scaling the backend as takes your fancy. The app is
built with a React.js frontend (Node.js and browser) to a Ruby API (Postgres
db); all lovingly supported by background workers, Redis, Heroku and CircleCI
continuous deployment.

We’re offering competitive salary, meaningful equity, team retreats and top
spec laptops. We also have an on-site gym, showers, bike parking, a climbing
wall and even a go-kart track!

This is a unique chance to be right at the start of a company that will help
millions of people transform how they engage with their communities. If this
sounds like you – we’d love to meet! Email us at jobs@timecounts.org for more
details.

NO AGENCIES!

------
sinak
The Electronic Frontier Foundation - San Francisco - Full time -
Frontend/Backend Developers

The EFF fights for an Internet free of surveillance and censorship, and we’re
hiring. EFF's technology team implements EFF's activism campaigns, builds
exciting new activism tools and creates new technologies to protect the
Internet as a whole.

A small sample of projects we've worked on in the last year:

\- Worked with over 100 volunteer developers to crowdsource and populate
contact-congress, an open dataset describing the contact forms of members of
congress.

\- Created and open-sourced congress-forms: a delivery mechanism for sending
emails to congress based on the open data we crowdsourced.

\- Created a new (and soon-to-be open source) activism platform that’s
currently live at act.eff.org.

\- Launched numerous projects including Surveillance Self-Defense,
DearFCC.org, The Day We Fight Back, Trolling Effects, Tor Challenge and
others.

\- Launched a preview version of our OpenWireless open source router firmware.

We're currently hiring a frontend designer/developer and a backend developer
with experience with Ruby on Rails and/or Node.js. Both positions are listed
here:
[https://www.eff.org/about/opportunities/jobs](https://www.eff.org/about/opportunities/jobs)

If you think you might be a fit for either role, take a moment and get in
touch: techjobs@eff.org

------
nlg
Web Application Engineer | TicketCity | Austin, TX

We're looking for someone with strong experience building web apps, mostly
back-end focused. Someone that's interested in the API to the data store and
everything that happens between. The existing stack is .NET but we're writing
new stuff in a mix of technologies (Node, RabbitMQ, open to others). You'll be
helping build out a microservice architecture and supporting a new set of
client applications.

Email techjobs@ticketcity.com to apply

------
twymer
Dimagi (www.dimagi.com) - Boston (technically Cambridge), MA and Cape Town,
South Africa

Role: Senior web or mobile software engineer/adventurer/do-gooder

Dimagi is a rapidly growing social enterprise based in Boston that develops
and deploys open source health and logistics systems primarily for underserved
communities in developing countries. At Dimagi, we take pride in our work and
keep the big picture in mind. We’re an inclusive group that has diverse
experiences and interesting stories and insight to our work around the world.

With Dimagi, you can work in a fun and stimulating environment, and have the
chance to travel and explore. Most importantly, you will truly have the
opportunity to make a difference in places that need it most. Dimagi's
prioritization of global impact and employee growth and satisfaction makes
Dimagi a continuously fresh, exciting, and genuine place to work, keeping us
all honest about what we're in it for.

We're looking for talented senior level programmers who want to generalize
across the stack, or specialize in one area of our mobile (Android), web
(Python, Django, CouchDB, Postgres), and front-end (Knockout/Angular)
platforms.

For more information, check out our careers page at
[http://www.dimagi.com/about/careers](http://www.dimagi.com/about/careers).

------
Renat
[http://500px.com](http://500px.com), Toronto Downtown, Fulltime

500px is a photo community. Every month, millions of people use the 500px.com
website and mobile apps to find and engage with the world’s most inspiring
photography.

We value small teams, engineering-friendly culture, beautiful design and
getting shit done. Our technology stack includes: RoR, Go,
Backbone/Marionette, Elastic Search, Kafka, Chef, AWS, Hadoop, Python for
Machine Learning. Check out
[https://github.com/500px](https://github.com/500px).

We are looking for:

    
    
      - Senior/Intermediate Web Developers to help us solve 
        scalability challenges, build beautiful UI/UX, improve
        search and rating algorithms, implement machine learning 
        and vision solutions.
      - Senior/Intermediate Mobile Developers to help us build 
        500px iOS and Android mobile products for capturing, 
        editing, licensing and engaging with beautiful 
        photography.
    
    

What we offer:

    
    
      - hard technical challenges
      - competitive salaries
      - flexible work hours
      - unlimited vacation
      - free lunches
      - medical insurance
      - computer/laptop of your choice
    
    

Apply here: [http://500px.com/jobs](http://500px.com/jobs)

------
eli
Interns - Chinatown, Washington, DC - Industry Dive

Industry Dive is a mobile-focused B2B media company that provides business
leaders with news and intelligence that makes them smarter at their jobs.

We are hiring interns in a variety of areas. Our internships are more like
apprenticeships; you work on real projects with minimal busywork. Some of the
people managing teams at Industry Dive today, started as interns two years
ago.

 _DEVELOPER INTER_ : Our primary codebase is Python/Django, but prior Python
experience is not a requirement. Interest in mobile development a plus.
HTML/CSS design skills a plus.

 _EDITORIAL INTERN_ : Original writing and reporting -- opportunities to get
by-lined work published. Work with a talented team of writers and editors to
develop story ideas and pitches.

 _DESIGN INTERN_ : We're always looking for smart, talented designers to
intern. Work with HTML/CSS/JS on a daily basis. Impress our readers by taking
the UI of our news sites to the next level.

 _DIGITAL MARKETING INTERN_ : Help us build our audience by developing and
implementing marketing strategies that involve email, social, SEO, and PPC.

More info and other jobs here
[http://www.industrydive.com/company/jobs/](http://www.industrydive.com/company/jobs/)
email me with any questions eli.at.industrydive.com

~~~
pattu777
Are you accepting students from outside of US for developer internships?

~~~
eli
For internships in particular, I strongly prefer people who can work in our
office in DC. I just think the experience is so more valuable for both of us
when we're all in the same place. But if you want to make a case that you're
the exception, send me an email.

------
artemk
BuildZoom (YC W13 - www.buildzoom.com) is hiring for two full-time positions.

Our goal is to take the risk and complexity out of construction and remodeling
by providing homeowners with all the information they need to make great
decisions. To get there, we put the product first and are passionate about
building something people love and want to use.

Headquartered in a beautiful office in downtown San Francisco, our diverse
company includes an economist who lectures at Berkeley, a licensed general
contractor, game designer turned marketer and a team of talented engineers.

\------------------------------------------

Data Engineer #1 - Full Time - $90k-$110k salary / 0.25%-0.5% equity

We're looking for a talented data engineer with experience in large data sets,
to take ownership over our system that collects, analyzes & publishes the
data.

\------------------------------------------

Engineer #5 (Full-stack Rails) - Full Time - $85k-$105k salary / 0.2%-0.6%
equity

In this role, you’ll be working throughout the stack to move our consumer
marketplace site forward. Responsibilities will range from server
configuration to front-end implementation and everything in between.

We're looking for someone that will jump at the opportunity to take ownership
of product features that drive traction, which will be used by tens of
thousands of users each day.

\------------------------------------------

Email artem@buildzoom.com to chat about the roles.

------
fra
Palo Alto - Pebble ([http://getpebble.com](http://getpebble.com)),
Engineering, Full time (internships available)

Pebble is hiring for Android, iOS, Devops, Web (nodeJS), Firmware, and more!
Details at [http://getpebble.com/jobs](http://getpebble.com/jobs)

Pebblers believe in...

    
    
        Pragmatism
        Data-driven decision making
        That everyone is a generalist
    

Work life @ Pebble

    
    
        Work on everything between device drivers and mobile applications.
        Collaboration with exciting app partners and be involved with product launches on a regular basis.
        Dogfood happens every day. Wear what you create.
        Open communication within our small company, with Kickstarter backers and our growing user base.
    

Perks & Benefits offered to Pebblers

    
    
        Competitive Salary
        Meaningful Equity
        Medical, Dental and Vision Insurance
        Commuter benefits
        Selection of your own equipment - decide what you need and we’ll take care of the rest!
        Unlimited vacation and personal time
        All the Pebbles and swag you can physically wear
        We pay for your cell phone bill
        Print stuff on office Form 1 3D printer
        Casual work environment with catered lunches and an open kitchen with snacks and drinks

~~~
cfqycwz
Would you be interested in hiring any software dev interns? I have a little
bit of data science understanding but not a ton, so the data science position
doesn't quite fit the bill.

------
0xa
Kensho, Boston, MA (Cambridge), Stamford, CT, New York, NY: FULL TIME Software
Engineers (INTERN in Cambridge)

Kensho is a small engineering team[0] headquartered in Harvard Sq. We are
making financial analysis more accessible, intuitive and beautiful through our
recent partnerships with Goldman Sachs[1] and CNBC[2]

Software Engineers

We're hiring fun-loving nerds at every experience level. While we primarily
use Python (especially pandas and NumPy) and AngularJS, that is just
implementation detail and you can interview in the language of your choice. We
look for people who a hungry to learn, figure things out quickly, and love
technology and math.

How would you handle distributed time series data? How quickly could you
process and analyze unstructured news and events to understand the
significance of each? When you design, prototype, scale and automate, do you
watch out for bridges and hop-ons? You're gonna get some hop-ons [3]

A willingness to play bughouse, ticket to ride, and shoot zombies is a plus.

Matt

[0] [http://kensho.com/#team](http://kensho.com/#team) [1]
[https://twitter.com/GoldmanSachs/status/554680474392870913](https://twitter.com/GoldmanSachs/status/554680474392870913)
[2] [https://www.cnbc.com/kensho](https://www.cnbc.com/kensho) [3]
[http://apps.npr.org/arrested-
development/joke-15.html](http://apps.npr.org/arrested-
development/joke-15.html)

------
coreymaass
WordPress Plugin Developer - contract (20 - 30 hours/week) - REMOTE (US only)

Our remote team is all around the USA. We need to find more WordPress
developers!

We're looking for PHP developer who also know WordPress well. You understand
WP’s strengths, and its weaknesses. You know when to leverage 3rd party
services, that do things WordPress doesn’t do well.

You’ve written plugins large and small. Your code is OOP, where it makes sense
with WordPress. You know when to build custom plugins, or extend publicly
available ones.

You’ve built themes from scratch, maybe you even have your own skeleton theme
you start from.

You have experience with scaling PHP web apps, and debugging WordPress
bottlenecks. You’re comfortable with live sites with lots of users that
process real customer credit cards.

You’re detail-oriented, and comfortable QAing your own work.

You collaborate with others, and like helping out team members, and sharing
ideas.

We use Bootstrap, Sass, Advanced Custom Fields, Timber with Twig, Woocommerce,
git, and we’re looking for help streamlining our dev process.

The pay is hourly, and very competitive. The hours are 20 - 40/week, every
week. We work mostly during normal business hours, and you should too.

We’re looking for developers in the US or Canada, who can communicate well in
English, written and spoken. We welcome all genders, races, etc. All we care
about is that you love nerding out with PHP and WordPress!

Get in touch! Send your resume to beta@gelform.com with links to a few sites
you’ve built.

------
xtianem
Symphony | Sr. DevOps Engineer | Palo Alto, CA - www.symphony.com

Symphony is seeking an exceptional Senior DevOps Engineer to architect,
improve, operate and monitor our growing cloud infrastructure in Amazon Web
service (AWS). The ideal candidate for this role will have experience in
maintaining large scale, mission critical web services with various underlying
services and dependencies on AWS cloud infrastructure.

The person in this role will engage closely with engineering teams to deliver
highly available and scalable cloud services. You should have expert Linux
administration skills to troubleshoot and diagnose problems when they occur
and trace the symptoms back to the root cause. A successful candidate will
have a passion for playing with a wide variety of open source tools, be able
to code and script, and enjoy working on large scale systems.

You are a team player who can jump in and use your broad experience to
recommend and implement best practices. This is a great opportunity for a
skilled DevOPS engineer / Systems Administrator to grow with us.

MUST HAVE:

• Expert Linux administration skills • AWS experience • Automation using Chef
framework, Shell scripting

NICE TO HAVE:

• Hadoop, Hbase, Mongodb / NoSQL, Kafka, Zookeeper, Solr, Release deployment,
Nagios, Ganglia, Python, Ruby • Network architecture and administration
skills, VPN

To apply, email: careers@symphony.com

------
kevinSuttle
IBM Design is hiring like crazy. We are looking for the top front-end
developers who know their medium inside and out, wielding code as their design
tool. If you love building on top of live data through real APIs, you believe
content precedes device, performance is a UX concern, and code is a design
tool, then we. want. you. Let's talk!

[https://www.ibm.com/design/careers.shtml#join](https://www.ibm.com/design/careers.shtml#join)

~~~
gar0n
So you guys won't sponsor visa sponsorship?

Is that the case for all IBM positions too?

------
namenotrequired
Peerby ([https://www.peerby.com](https://www.peerby.com)) - Amsterdam, The
Netherlands (Holland) - Full time

The Peerby founders felt there's a better way to deal with all that stuff we
own and barely use. By sharing stuff with neighbors, you get access to things
you no longer need to own. Our mission is to give "everybody everywhere access
to every thing by 2020". That's an ambitious goal but it's also what we
believe is possible - and necessary!

We're looking for:

Senior marketing manager: [http://peer.by/Marketeer](http://peer.by/Marketeer)

Javascript Developer:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/peerby](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/peerby)

Our stack: Javascript for everything. That means NodeJS/Express and MongoDB in
the backend and Backbone in the browser. For our Android and iOS app we use
Titanium/Alloy.

Benefits include free lunch, equity, travel expenses compensated, free yoga
and meditation classes, and a great and fun team of many nationalities. Peerby
is part of the Rockstart community, with about 50 startups in the old center
of Amsterdam.

(I work for Peerby as Member Support.)

All vacancies: [http://blog.peerby.com/work/](http://blog.peerby.com/work/)

------
ccooke
Coupa Software ([http://www.coupa.com/](http://www.coupa.com/)) - Senior
DevOps Engineer - Full Time - No Remote

Location: San Francisco

Coupa makes companies more profitable by amplifying their spend power, all
with one simple platform that people actually enjoy using.

Experience: AWS, Ruby, Rails, Chef

What You'll Do

* Build Ruby/Rails applications to help us scale our AWS Cloud Platform

* Be a part of our world-class DevOps team - helping us build & modify technologies for monitoring, scalability, reliability, security

* Bridge the gap between Development & Operations and get your hands dirty on both sides of the fence - one day you might be writing code, the next you might be setting up a monitoring application

Some recent headlines from Coupa:

* Coupa Raises $40M to Accelerate Development and Global Expansion

* Coupa Ranked 53rd Fastest Growing Company in North America on Deloitte’s 2014 Technology Fast 500™

* Coupa Named to Inc. 500 List of America's Fastest-Growing Private Companies

* Coupa Software Named a 2014 "Best Place to Work in The Bay Area"

* Coupa Posts Breakthrough Third Quarter 2014

Read More & Apply if this sounds interesting to you:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oaPJZfwr&s=Job_Board:_Hacker_N...](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oaPJZfwr&s=Job_Board:_Hacker_Newshttps://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oaPJZfwr&s=Job_Board:_Hacker_News)

------
devinfoley
IFTTT - San Francisco

IFTTT is looking for engineers to help build the next generation of its
platform. This is a unique opportunity to contribute to the core architecture
of one of the web’s most innovative and exciting services. You’ll get to work
on challenging technical problems alongside a small but driven group of
developers, and play a key role in shaping both the product and team culture.

IFTTT’s mission is to help people to create connections between the services
and devices they use every day. We’ve built a system that enables users to set
up simple “if this, then that”-style recipes, which allow activity from one
web service to trigger activity in another. The current system supports over
150 unique services and runs hundreds of millions of recipe-handling tasks per
day, and we plan to dramatically expand on our flexibility and scalability.
Under the hood, this translates to building a platform that can talk to and
move data between virtually any API you can think of, all in realtime and at
massive scale.

We're well funded, and we work hard to do right by our employees. New hires at
IFTTT enjoy competitive salary and equity, full benefits, and a flexible
vacation policy. Much more than that, we offer interesting, deep projects and
an amazing team experience. We operate on the philosophy that the best job
perk is fantastic teammates, and to this end we’ve assembled a staff of
intensely curious, well-rounded, talented people who happen to be great
engineers. We’re hoping you can be the next one.

Visit [https://ifttt.com/jobs](https://ifttt.com/jobs) for more information.

------
wc-
Digital H2O ([http://digitalh2o.com](http://digitalh2o.com)) - Chicago Full
time Front End Engineer

We're looking for software engineers to join us building applications to solve
the challenge of cost-effectively and sustainably managing oilfield water. We
believe passionately in the “win-win”; world-class data analysis, combined
with software and marketplace mechanisms, can help our society solve
challenging natural resource and environmental problems.

As our primary/senior front-end developer you will have the enormous
opportunity to join a founding team and develop a system from the ground up.

Highlights from our tech stack: AWS, Ember, SASS, MongoDB, NodeJS, Python

Key Responsibilities and Requirements:

    
    
      - Strong javascript skills, especially development of single page applications using ember, angular, react, etc.
      - Work on an agile engineering team to build new products and features from the ground up
      - Participate in planning, architecture, design, implementation and maintenance of features
      - Graceful degradation, progressive enhancement
    

Immediate need is for a front-end developer, but we are also interested in
growing our devops and backend / data engineering staff, as well as continuing
to grow our data science team.

Email: contact+hnhiring@digitalh2o.com

------
kiyoto
Treasure Data, Mountain View, CA.

We are looking for a Growth Engineer to help grow our B2B SaaS business (15M
Series B in Jan 2015)

You are:

\- resourcefully relentless and relentlessly resourceful.

\- a big believer in using programming to automate tedious tasks.

\- technical but most interested in having direct business impact.

\- not afraid of digging into the data to prove/disprove ideas.

We are rebuilding our growth strategy, and you will be a core member of this
effort.

If interested, please email me at kiyoto@treasure-data.com with an example of
an intelligent growth tactic you have implemented.

------
ridruejo
Bitnami (YC W13), San Francisco

Backend developer

We help developers deploy over a million new server apps every month and work
closely with all the major cloud providers (AWS, Google Cloud Platform,
Microsoft Azure). We are looking for an awesome backend developer to join our
San Francisco team. Our stacks spans a range of technologies but centered
around Rails and NodeJS.

[https://bitnami.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=4](https://bitnami.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=4)

------
olegp
Java Backend Engineer - Omniata, Helsinki, Finland - visa, full time

Founded by a team of former Digital Chocolate and EA data leads, Omniata
([http://www.omniata.com](http://www.omniata.com)) integrates analytics, CRM,
user engagement and A/B testing platforms into one solution. The company is
well funded ([http://www.creandum.com/why-creandum-invested-
omniata/](http://www.creandum.com/why-creandum-invested-omniata/)) &
headquartered in SF. The bulk of R&D will be done in the Helsinki office which
at the moment only has a small team, so this is a great opportunity to get in
early and grow with the company.

As a Java backend engineer you’ll be part of the team responsible for code
handling millions of events each day. You will also get the opportunity to
work on a greenfield project and build the next generation of our backend
infrastructure from the ground up. This work will involve analyzing the
existing architecture, its load patterns and bottlenecks. Together with other
team members, you will use this data to spec up and implement the new
architecture.

To apply, drop a one line email with a link to your LinkedIn and GitHub
profile to careers-hl@omniata.com.

If you're not interested in doing Java, but are interested in Helsinki as a
place to move to, I'd be happy to introduce you to other startups I know in
the area. Here's a video to give you an idea as to what it's like around here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wl7PDE7Xbds](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wl7PDE7Xbds)

~~~
r3bl
Helsinki seems great! Unfortunately, I have no prior experience in Java.

Should we contact you on the same email to get info about other startups in
Helsinki or somewhere else?

~~~
olegp
You can use the same email.

------
jamesmontalvo3
Stinger Ghaffarian Technologies in Houston, TX is looking for Flight
Controllers to support human spaceflight operations at NASA Johnson Space
Center. See the official job posting here [1]. This posting is looking for
people to support various International Space Station disciplines, however I
personally am within the Extravehicular Activity group. I am not directly
involved with hiring at all; I'm purely interested in getting more people with
software development experience into my group.

About my job: I work at the NASA's Neutral Buoyancy Lab (NBL)[2] and Mission
Control Center (MCC)[3]. People in our group are in charge of Extravehicular
Activities (spacewalks)[4], such as the one going on right now[5]. This group
plans on-orbit activities, trains astronauts to perform spacewalks (at the NBL
and other facilities), and assists astronauts with execution of missions from
MCC. This is one of the coolest jobs on the planet. In addition to working on
projects that you get to see played out in space, you get to do things like
SCUBA and work in the spacesuit in the NBL.

While not officially part of the job posting, having a background in software
would be awesome; there are huge portions of our jobs begging to be automated.
For example, I've long wanted to improve EVA procedure building [6].

[1]
[https://cw.na1.hgncloud.com/sgtinc/loadJobPostingDetails.do?...](https://cw.na1.hgncloud.com/sgtinc/loadJobPostingDetails.do?jobPostingID=107162&source=jobList)

[2]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutral_Buoyancy_Laboratory](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutral_Buoyancy_Laboratory)

[3]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christopher_C._Kraft_Jr._Missio...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christopher_C._Kraft_Jr._Mission_Control_Center)

[4]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extravehicular_activity](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extravehicular_activity)

[5] [http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/#.VPM1YPnF-
So](http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/#.VPM1YPnF-So)

[6]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5585535](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5585535)

~~~
hippich
I have few question for you if you don't mind. If you have a moment, could you
drop a line to pavelkaroukin@gmail.com ? :)

~~~
jamesmontalvo3
If they're questions others might have I'd prefer to answer them here so I
don't have to duplicate effort.

------
eakeroyd
SiteSpect is hiring in Boston & San Francisco: Advanced Solutions Engineer
(BOS & SF), Solutions Architect (BOS & SF), Web Optimization Consultant (BOS &
SF), Product Manager (BOS), Marketing Manager (BOS), Marketing Coordinator
(BOS), Sales Engineer (BOS) and (soon to be posted) NOC Engineer (BOS). All
San Francisco roles are REMOTE to start. Check out our openings here:
[http://www.sitespect.com/about-us/careers](http://www.sitespect.com/about-
us/careers) SiteSpect is a privately held company that has bootstrapped since
its inception in 2004. We received our first round of funding in January 2015
and we’ve earmarked a bit of it to invest in what we consider one of our most
valuable areas - our talent. SiteSpect provides the world's only non-intrusive
optimization platform, enabling businesses to significantly improve key
metrics such as conversion rate and engagement. SiteSpect's solutions include
rapid A/B testing, multivariate testing, behavioral targeting and
personalization, landing page optimization, mobile web optimization, and web
performance optimization. Our services are used by many of the world's leading
online, fortune 1000 businesses, such as WalMart, Target, Urban Outfitters,
Wayfair, Overstock, Trulia, etc. I am SiteSpect’s first in-house recruiter on
staff so I am choosing not to disclose salary ranges at this juncture since I
have only been here 3 weeks and don’t know how that would be received,
however, I will happily discuss this with you if you reach out to me. I can be
reached at eakeroyd@sitespect.com or via LinkedIn
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/eobrienakeroyd](https://www.linkedin.com/in/eobrienakeroyd).
Thank you!

------
stevenklein
StatusPage.io

StatusPage.io helps companies be more transparent with their customers around
downtime. Companies like Atlassian, Citrix, Reddit, Cloudflare, New Relic, and
Vimeo rely on our product to keep their customers in the loop when their site
is down, slow, or otherwise compromised. We're profitable, and believe in
running a sustainable company with teammates that help us grow and enrich our
lives.

Denver / San Francisco - Rails Engineer

Your job as a Full Stack Rails Engineer is to work on our infrastructure, and
sling code for new features. Your domain is server land, rails code, and all
of the external services we use to keep the business running. You'll also be
in on intimate discussion of company direction and priorities.

San Francisco - Account Executive

Your job as an Account Executive is to help scale our enterprise offering
across new inbound signups, existing customers, and prospects. As one of our
first Account Executives, you'll play a huge role in the growth phase of
StatusPage and land some of our biggest deals to date. Numerous brownie points
if you've sold to a technical audience before or understand the basics of web
development, API calls, and server infrastructure.

[https://jobs.lever.co/statuspageio](https://jobs.lever.co/statuspageio)

------
nickbaum
Full stack web & iOS engineers, founding team at StoryWorth – FULLTIME, SF,
YC, SEED

[https://www.storyworth.com](https://www.storyworth.com)

We're looking for two fine folks to join our core team:

* iOS Engineer. You’ll be responsible for building our mobile app from scratch, working closely with me on the design and with our web engineer on the backend. Prior experience building an iOS app is required.

* Full-stack Web Engineer. You’ll be taking over the core engineering of the site from me, scaling it as we grow and implementing major new features. You need to be comfortable with Python, HTML and CSS. Bonus points if you have an interest in design.

StoryWorth makes it easy for people to privately record their family stories.
Each week, we email our customers a question about their life, for example
“What do you remember about your grandmother?” or “Tell me about the day you
got engaged”. All they have to do is reply with a story, either by email or by
phone. We save their stories and share them privately with their family.

These roles are right for you if you...

* want to work on a meaningful consumer product.

* want a ton of responsibility on a small team.

* want to be part of forming the culture of the company.

* value your work/life balance (we do too!).

If you're interested, email me at nick@storyworth.com and tell me why our
listing caught your eye!

Stack: Tornado, Python, Heroku, Mongo, Mailgun, Twilio, Stripe.

------
mickhagen
Spatch - London, UK - Full Time (CAN OFFER VISA / RELOCATION SPONSORSHIP) -
DevOps, Front-end, and Back-end

We’re creating a new form of communication. Email is over 40 years old and
doesn’t support many modern use-cases. Most messaging alternatives aren’t
decentralized or federated. We think there’s an opportunity to create a
modern, federated messaging platform with mutable, collaborative objects being
at the heart of it (i.e. tasks, events, etc -- but the objects could be
anything). What would happen if you took the best components of email
(IMAP/SMTP), chat (IRC/XMPP) and collaboration (Wave)... and created a
federated platform and new set of open protocols around it? That’s what we’re
building. Spatch is backed by some of the top US and European venture capital
investors. Spatch is an equal opportunity employer.

We'd love to get to know you fellow HN'ers. Just wrote this post last week:
[https://medium.com/@mickhagen/the-spatch-hiring-
guide-7a40b4...](https://medium.com/@mickhagen/the-spatch-hiring-
guide-7a40b47a1892) \-- Does it resonate with you? Email us: jobs@spatch.co

The job specs are here: [http://spatch.co/careers](http://spatch.co/careers)

------
reverius42
Dato | Seattle, WA - We are hiring front-end engineers (UX and visualization),
customer facing software engineer/data scientists, technical writers/content
editors.

Dato (formerly known as GraphLab) is at the forefront of machine learning
technology, committed to bringing predictive analytics to the masses. Work
with an amazing engineering team with a vision, and deliver real customer
value every day. Our platform encompasses prototyping, data
exploration/visualization, model building, and production tools, and we offer
the opportunity to work on the whole stack. Help move the industry forward in
the world of predictive analytics and intelligent applications!

Are you a? UX dev: Work with React.js/C++/Python to build delightful and
useful data visualization and dashboards. Customer facing engineer or data
scientist: Hack on data and get results. Deliver value directly to our
customers and help our product improve. Tech writer/editor: Help us
communicate with the world in a singular, clear voice, across product
documentation, in-product strings, and web materials.

Job descriptions here:
[https://dato.com/company/careers/index.html](https://dato.com/company/careers/index.html)

Interested? Email jobs@dato.com.

------
StefanBill
Conclusive Analytics - Charlotte, NC - Full-time -
[http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/](http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/)

We're a small and growing company looking for people with a passion for big
data who love to solve difficult/fun problems for our clients. We're always
looking for great database developers, data scientists, visualization
analysts, and anyone with a passion for big data analytics. Here are a few job
postings:

Data Scientist/Data Miner: [http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/career-
opportunities/data...](http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/career-
opportunities/data-scientist/)

Data Visualization Analyst: [http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/career-
opportunities/data...](http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/career-
opportunities/data-visualization-analyst/)

Database Developer: [http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/career-
opportunities/data...](http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/career-
opportunities/database-developer/)

Being a small company, your daily job will not be defined by your job title,
and you will get to learn something new every day. We develop in Linux and
Windows, HP Vertica and SQL Server, and other languages & platforms like R,
Python, SAS, DataFlux, or whatever we think is best at getting the job done.
We offer competitive pay & benefits, a pool table, lots of white boards, and a
great team of smart and fun coworkers.

Come join us! Contact hr@conclusiveanalytics.com for more details.

------
pwmarcz
Codility ([https://codility.com/about/](https://codility.com/about/)), Warsaw,
Poland

We're currently looking for experienced software engineers for a full-time
position in Warsaw.

Our product is a coding test engine. We're helping companies recruit by
providing simple, impartial assessment of programming skills at an initial
stage of the process. Currently this means basic algorithmics (e.g. "write a
function that does this and this, and figure out how to do it in linear
time"), but we're also experimenting with other types of programming tasks.

We're still a small company (less than 30 people) with lots of ideas on what
to build next. I've been here for two years now as a programmer, and I really
enjoyed seeing how far we have come and how much we have been able to learn.

Our development team has seven software engineers and two sysadmins. We have a
continuous integration cycle, code reviews and some pair programming. The
technology stack includes Python, Django, Postgres, Celery and Chef.

See the full job ad for more details:
[https://codility.com/jobs/?gh_jid=32596#job](https://codility.com/jobs/?gh_jid=32596#job).
You can also contact me by e-mail (pawel@codility.com).

------
BenjaminDyer
Front End Developer (JS, HTML, CSS) - Budapest (Hungary) - Full Time

Powered Now is currently looking for a front end developer to join our team in
Budapest, HU.

As a Front End Developer, you'll be a key cog in our growing team. As a
startup we have a level of flexibility you'll rarely find in other roles and
your influence will be huge. We are changing an industry and if you have the
ambition for it, we want you to join us.

We are looking for someone that relishes a challenge and has an instinctive
grasp of how things work. You'll be working closely with the rest of the
development team as well as our Digital Marketing group. Your focus will be to
continuously improve the user experience while hitting an aggressive roadmap
for 2015 and beyond.

We operate a mobile first policy and during the next quarter you'll be a
critical part of our next big project, our cross platform and multi browser
compatible release. Its a great time to join.

* 2-4 years of experience of the following areas: HTML5, CSS3, SASS, compass, responsive design, javascript. * Portfolio that represents a range of developed websites or mobile apps * Strong knowledge of website development * Passion for emerging technologies and hunger to innovate * Excellent written and verbal communications skills * Strong organizational skills and an attention to detail

Read more: [https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/81537/high-growth-
sta...](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/81537/high-growth-startup-
seeking-front-end-developer-powered-now)

Apply: ben@powerednow.com

------
santiycr
Sauce Labs - San Francisco - Core Infrastructure Engineer

We're looking for backend hackers to help us scale our massive cloud of
Windows, Mac and Linux virtual machines. If you're, like me, bored by all the
media sharing rails/django/express webapps out there and want to solve complex
problems, like horizontally scaling a highly available backend service, shoot
me an email at santi at saucelabs. We're looking for SENIOR engineers with
experience and interest in distributed systems. DevOps is a smaller part of
what we do, but experience is a plus.

About Sauce: Sauce Labs is a SAAS+E2E series C startup in the bay area. We
provide an automated testing cloud service so other companies don't have to
build their own Selenium or Appium grids. We pride ourselves about our values
and transparency ([https://saucelabs.com/our-
values](https://saucelabs.com/our-values)). Oh, and a nice to have these days:
we have a real business model!

About the Team: Our CORE team is currently 8 people and we plan to grow in a
controlled fashion this year, hiring only excellent people who are excited
about what we do. Most of the team is in SF, with some members in EU working
on a re-location. We build a highly available service that runs thousands of
customer Selenium tests in real time using VMs hosted in our own
infrastructure. We own all our hardware and we collaborate tightly with our
Ops team to manage it.

About our Stack: Sauce Labs runs on a Python + Twisted stack and we're
currently discussing technology changes to take it to the next level (Go is a
clear option). We use KVM, LXC and VMWare for virtualization, MySQL, Redis,
RabbitMQ and other fine tools.

------
Kudos
Udemy - Dublin, Ireland - Full-time, permanent - Full-stack Engineers Udemy's
mission is to help anyone learn anything online. Our online course marketplace
serves a huge, global community of five million students and includes more
than 22,000 courses served up in more than 40 languages, designed by our
community of 10,000 expert instructors. Founded in 2010, Udemy has raised a
total of $48 million in venture capital and is headquartered in San Francisco,
California. Our stack is primarily MySQL, Python(3.4)/Django and Angular.
We're big on testing, code quality and agile methodologies.

I'm looking for someone who can: \- Build scalable, testable and robust
software systems to support a high traffic website. \- Operate at all levels
of the stack, with strong experience in a some areas. \- Work in a fast paced
agile environment with rapid iteration. \- Be effective in a distributed team
through strong communication. And wants to: \- Continue learning and
developing their skills at Udemy. \- Be involved in code reviews, mentorship
and contributing to the development of others. \- Help shape the culture of
our new Dublin office. \- Have a direct impact on a product people love.

Get in touch for a chat: jonathan.cremin@udemy.com

------
Theranos
Theranos - Palo Alto

Visit a lab for a Doctor’s appointment recently? Two vials of blood is a lot
isn't it? Theranos is looking to completely redefine healthcare by solving
speed and accuracy issues of current lab testing by combining SW engineering
and life sciences using 1/1000 less blood than what is typically drawn today;
our process have results in Doctors’ hands in as little as 2 hours allowing
them to provide significantly more accurate treatments in a timely manner.

[http://www.brandchannel.com/home/post/2015/02/03/150203-Ther...](http://www.brandchannel.com/home/post/2015/02/03/150203-Theranos.aspx)

An advanced stage startup, Theranos primary stack is .Net - We are looking for
engineers who want to make a positive impact in healthcare. Also looking for
embedded, Senior iOS developers.

VISA & Relo assistance (for those already in the US) - Sorry No remote – No
International Relocation.

What’s it like working @ Theranos?
[http://vimeo.com/107759726](http://vimeo.com/107759726)

For more about each position: [http://www.theranos.com/careers/software-
development](http://www.theranos.com/careers/software-development)

email michaelw at theranos dot com

~~~
suchow
Hope this isn't pedantic, but I think you meant "1/1000th the blood". A 0.1%
improvement isn't nearly as impressive as what you all have accomplished ;)

------
awright415
Asseta | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | 70-100k + Equity

Asseta (YC S13) is changing the way semiconductor manufacturers buy spare
parts and equipment. These companies spend hundreds of millions per year with
OEMs, because there hasn’t been a viable secondary market. Too many small
suppliers, little access to data, and no shortage of shady dealings. So we’re
building a transparent, tech-driven marketplace to overcome those challenges.

We already sell to the major semiconductor manufacturers, including well-known
names like Texas Instruments, IBM, Fairchild, and Atmel. Now—as we close a $1M
seed round—it’s time to hire and ensure our technology keeps pace with our
growing accounts.

== Front-End Developer ==

Help us craft a great customer experience across our web site, emails, and
buyer/seller tools

Skills: HTML/CSS (Sass), Javascript, React.js (or similar, e.g.,
Angular/Ember), Automated Testing (e.g., Jasmine/Jest), Responsive Design,
Webpack, CommonJS Modules, Rails

== Back-End Developer ==

Several areas to contribute, including deal automation, API design, data
intake (e.g., seller listings), search, and data quality tools

Skills: Ruby / Rails (emphasis on the Ruby part), Postgres / SQL, Automated
Testing (RSpec), Scraping / ETL, Redis, Elasticsearch

Interested? Send us an email at recruiting@asseta.com

------
abuggia
Localytics - Boston - FULL-TIME, INTERN, H1B

Localytics is hiring:

    
    
      - Distributed Systems Architects
      - Scala Engineers
      - Data Platform Architects
      - Senior iOS Engineer
      - Frontend Engineers/Architects
    

Check out our new engineering blog to get an idea of what we're working on:
[http://eng.localytics.com/](http://eng.localytics.com/)

About Localytics:

* We provide app analytics and app marketing services for thousands of apps on over a billion devices.

* We are solving hard problems with data, scaling, distributed systems, data visualization and mobile.

* We are one of the fastest growing companies in Boston and were named one of the top places to work by The Boston Globe.

* We are passionate about, and have deep expertise in, the technologies we work with including: Scala, Spark, MPP Databases, iOS, Android, Rails, AngularJS, D3.js, AWS: DynamoDB, S3, SQS, EMR, ElasticCache and EC2.

* We are located above the Downtown Crossing MBTA station.

* We love candidates who prefer startup environments and enjoy influencing the direction of the product and technologies.

Engineers of all experience levels encouraged to apply: jobs@localytics.com
[http://www.localytics.com/company/localytics-
jobs/](http://www.localytics.com/company/localytics-jobs/)

~~~
seshbot-ren
I've sent two emails inquiring an internship at Localytics in the last month
and have yet to receive a reply. Is there any way I can get a hold of someone?

------
ruurtdelange
Server architect for fast-growing startup - REMOTE or The Netherlands

What you tell your friends you're doing at work: ‘’I’m scaling our
infrastructure up to a 1000 servers without downtime’’

What you are really doing: * Implementing and designing scalable system
architecture * Getting better with SmartOS, NixOS, Vagrant and Docker *
Running benchmarks and optimizing the configuration of various stacks * Making
sure developers are working in the same environment as the live environment *
Monitor and audit the application and servers

Things we consider crucial to being successful in this position: * You have a
curiosity about how things work and enthusiasm for building new things * You
have knowledge of Cloud Computing * You have experience with creating scalable
server environments * Experience in rapidly moving startup environments is a
pré

We offer: * Money * Passionate colleagues in an inspirational environment *
Training in personal leadership, communication & Lean startup * Responsibility
* Room for your own ideas * Flexible working hours * Freedom to choose where
you want to work * Travel allowance * and of course we have facilities to play
table football, table tennis, xbox etc.

More information @ Vita.io

------
jschub
REDI Technologies ([http://www.redi.com](http://www.redi.com))

=========================================

Locations :: New York, NY and Dallas (Plano), Texas

Background :: Our mission is to “make trading better”. REDI is a mature
startup dedicated to taking an already successful trading platform to the next
level. As a tech company that operates in the financial trading industry, we
have a very different perspective and approach. Our next-generation platform
is focused on building a community for the buy-side, sell-side, and technology
providers, bridging the Wall Street and the FinTech startup spaces. We take a
highly open and collaborative approach to building our technology (everything
from C++, Java, .NET, Ruby, Angular, NodeJS, Chef, etc). We need individuals
with a passion for technology, and an unparalleled drive to deliver world-
class software across the desktop, web, and mobile contexts. Financial
knowledge is not required, but a strong engineering mindset and razor-sharp
problem solving skills are a must.

Roles (FULL-TIME, H1B, VISA supported) ::

    
    
      - Software Engineers
      
      - DevOps Engineers
    
      - Test Engineers
    
      - Product Managers
    
    

We'd love to hear from you. Send any inquiries or resumes to: jobs@redi.com

\- Josh (CTO)

------
eiphany06
Slice | [http://careers.slice.com/featured-
jobs/](http://careers.slice.com/featured-jobs/) | Palo Alto | FULL-TIME| VISA

Slice was founded by Stanford Graduate School of Business entrepreneurs who
have built, sold, and taken companies, including FiberTower, SQL Financials,
and Clarus, public. Funded by A-list investors, including Eric Schmidt's
Innovation Endeavors, DCM, and Lightspeed Venture Partners, Slice has
attracted top talent and has been acquired by Rakuten, the #1 shopping site or
Amazon of Japan. We are building the most powerful e-commerce data set in the
world, and we’re JUST getting started. We are hiring world-class senior
software engineers, sales, technical leads, data analysts, and machine
learning engineers. You will be surrounded by an elite team of seasoned
entrepreneurs who foster an environment of innovation, creativity, and
learning. You will play an instrumental role in product development,
subsequent iterations, and launches, an opportunity not found in larger
corporations. Slice provides the opportunity to network with and be mentored
in a small 1:1 setting by industry veterans and investors in the the heart of
Silicon Valley, and we want to rapidly expand our team in 2015.

Website: [http://careers.slice.com/](http://careers.slice.com/)

New video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oY8OKR85KMk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oY8OKR85KMk)

Resumes/websites/portfolios to sean.meador+resumes [AT] gmail.com and CC
hannahft [AT] stanfordalumni.org. Delighted to address questions in an
informational interview or phone call!

------
MartinMond
PSPDFKit ➡ Remote ➡ Full Time

We (bootstrapped and proud) build the leading PDF Framework for iOS and will
launch an Android version soon. Dropbox and Evernote (also IBM & SAP) are just
some of the companies that use our framework in their Apps.

Our headquarters is in Vienna, Austria, but our team can be found all over the
world in places like Raleigh, Hamburg, Ljubljana, Kiev, Mexico City, and
Berlin. We are committed to having the best developers regardless of location.

★ Android Engineer -- Help us build PSPDFKit for Android, our upcoming PDF
framework for Android. PSPDFKit for iOS is the leading PDF framework on iOS,
it's used by Dropbox and Evernote, and we want PSPDFKit Android to match that
level.

★ Frontend Engineer -- We recently started building a customer-facing product
to complement our native frameworks and are looking to hire a HTML/CSS/JS
Frontend engineer with experience in React/Ember/Angular to join our team.

★ Ruby on Rails Engineer --We recently started building a customer-facing
product to complement our native frameworks and are looking to hire a Ruby on
Rails engineer to join our team.

[https://pspdfkit.com/jobs/](https://pspdfkit.com/jobs/)

Send us an email if this sounds interesting: jobs@pspdfkit.com

~~~
CroCroCro
horribly pronouncable company name :) good product though

------
diggan
Typeform - Barcelona, Spain (full time positions on site)

We are a startup located in sunny Barcelona, looking for more people to expand
our wonderful team. We are looking for people filling multiple positions, some
of them are backend/frontend developers, content managers, videographers and
QA engineers.

We are working on making forms easy and enjoyable to fill out. We already got
what we need to grow the team, now we just need the right people.

You can see at a glance on what we are working on from our website but don't
be afraid to ask if you have any questions. See it here:
[http://www.typeform.com/](http://www.typeform.com/)

Some of the things we are working on this very moment:

* Building a new API with Lotus (framework in Ruby) for creating forms dynamically

* Taking existing parts out of the system to be able to scale them independently

* Making the infrastructure more fault tolerant

If you are interested in working with any of these or just came up with some
other ideas that you think would make filling out forms more awesome, don't
hesitate to fill out the following form to apply:
[https://jobs.typeform.com/to/e7NNgU](https://jobs.typeform.com/to/e7NNgU)

My personal email if you have any questions is victor@typeform.com

------
chaseadam17
Watsi - San Francisco - Design Lead

“How we spend our days is, of course, how we spend our lives.”

Watsi ([https://watsi.org/](https://watsi.org/)) is a global crowdfunding
platform that enables anyone to directly fund healthcare for people around the
world.

We’re a team of developers, doctors, and marketers building Watsi because we
believe that everyone deserves healthcare. We’re not afraid of failure, we’re
humble, and we say “yes” as often as we can. Most important, we come to work
every day excited about creating an organization that matters more than we do.

We’re looking for a design lead to join our six-person team in San Francisco.
The ideal candidate is an experienced generalist who’s confident owning all
aspects of design at Watsi, from UI/UX to visual design to branding. We’re a
collaborative team and we’re looking for someone who enjoys working closely
with engineers to implement their designs.

If you’re interested in learning more, please send your portfolio to
jobs@watsi.org.

P.S. you can learn more about Watsi by checking out this blog post from our
recent trip to East Africa: [http://exposure.watsi.org/a-dose-of-
perspective](http://exposure.watsi.org/a-dose-of-perspective)

------
maramaemartin
BeRecruited, located in the San Francisco, is looking for a Senior Software
Engineer

BeRecruited is on a mission to improve people's lives through youth athletics.
Founded in 2005 by a former college swimmer, we've helped millions of high
school students connect with colleges and universities and earn scholarships
to a better college education.

We're hiring a Sr. Software Engineer to make an immediate impact on our
products that help students get in to and afford a higher education. Our
engineering team is small, our company is successful (no flash in the pan
here) and you can expect to join a team where your contributions will matter.

Here's what we can offer you: We believe that work should be enjoyable. We
want you to be yourself, love what you're doing, and be your most productive.

* Competitive salary, medical and dental insurance, and 401K. * Wellness reimbursement program. * Personal laptop reimbursement program. * Flexible work from home policy. * Hack days and monthly company events. * Sunny dog-friendly office in SOMA with a fully stocked kitchen.

For more information, visit:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/889](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/889)

------
azth
Exabeam - Platform Engineer - San Mateo, CA - Full-Time

You will be responsible for designing and implementing a brand new data
processing system to detect advanced security threats using the latest stream
processing and machine learning techniques. As part of the founding team you
will have the opportunity to define and work in various areas of the platform
including data ingestion, data processing, algorithm design, machine learning,
reporting, visualization, etc. You will also have the opportunity to
contribute to all aspects of product definition and system architecture. You
are a strong software engineer who is passionate about large-scale systems.
You care about producing clean, elegant, maintainable, robust, well-tested
code; you enjoy collaborating with others to come up collectively with the
best possible solution. You have experience with performance, scalability, and
reliability issues of large 24x7 systems.

Responsibilities:

• Design and develop various platform components using latest technologies and
coding in Scala.

Requirements:

• Experience in Scala or other functional programming languages (Haskell,
Scheme, Lisp, Ocaml, F#). Alternative deep Java expertise and strong desire to
learn Scala.

• Strong Object-oriented experience, for example in Java, Scala, Ruby, or C++.

• Experience building complex systems with high performance, scalability and
reliability requirements

• Experience with distributed data processing system (Akka, Spark, Kafka,
Storm, Shark, Hadoop, others.)

• B.S. in Computer Science or related disciplines.

Contact: ziad [AT] exabeam [DOT] com

~~~
jrk_
Do you consider remote candidates?

------
drewstew
Streak - Downtown SF, CA. Streak is an email company with a (profitable) CRM
component. We're also working on a <stealth project> we'd be very excited to
share with you in person. We move quickly, work with no bureaucracy, and put
engineering first.
([https://www.streak.com/careers](https://www.streak.com/careers))

* Head of Mobile: Build from the ground up (not a port) our Android app. Our users are begging - develop the primary email app for tens of thousands of android users. Define our mobile strategy, build a team, and give the existing iOS offering some TLC.

* Senior Front End: Build on Gmail. Create features to make email better for the ~Billion active users of Gmail. And, help us build out <stealth project>.

* Senior Back End: We've scaled to 100s of thousands of users with 1 backend engineer. Help us continue to scale. Ideally, you've worked with Google App Engine. You'll help us build tools to make internal and external users more efficient, improve our machine learning, and efficiently manage our database.

Streak is still <10 people, but profitable and growing fast. We're looking for
a few core hires to own huge chunks of product.

------
eakeroyd
SiteSpect is hiring in Boston & San Francisco: Advanced Solutions Engineer
(BOS & SF), Solutions Architect (BOS & SF), Web Optimization Consultant (BOS &
SF), Product Manager (BOS), Marketing Manager (BOS), Marketing Coordinator
(BOS), Sales Engineer (BOS) and soon to be posted NOC Engineer (BOS). All San
Francisco roles are REMOTE to start.

Check out our openings here: [http://www.sitespect.com/about-
us/careers](http://www.sitespect.com/about-us/careers)

SiteSpect is a privately held company that has bootstrapped since its
inception in 2004. We received our first round of funding in January 2015 and
we’ve earmarked a bit of it to invest in what we consider one of the most
valuable areas - our talent.

SiteSpect provides the world's only non-intrusive optimization platform,
enabling businesses to significantly improve key metrics such as conversion
rate and engagement. SiteSpect's solutions include rapid A/B testing,
multivariate testing, behavioral targeting and personalization, landing page
optimization, mobile web optimization, and web performance optimization. Our
services are used by many of the world's leading online, fortune 1000
businesses, such as Walmart, Target, Urban Outfitters, Wayfair, Overstock,
Trulia, etc.

I am SiteSpect’s first in-house recruiter on staff so I am choosing not to
disclose salary ranges at this juncture since I have only been here 3 weeks
and don’t know how that would be received, however, I will happily discuss
this with you if you reach out to me. I can be reached at
eakeroyd@sitespect.com or via LinkedIn
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/eobrienakeroyd](https://www.linkedin.com/in/eobrienakeroyd).

------
joshz404
VillageReach -- Seattle, Washington, USA

At VillageReach, you have the opportunity to support, lead and manage global
health innovation from the ground up. Our team represents highly diversified
expertise spanning public health, law, business development, marketing,
finance, mobile communications, and software development.

The Information Systems Group current initiatives include (1) OpenLMIS, an
open-source enterprise application and related open-source community to
improve supply chain operations in low-income countries, (2) ODK Scan, a
mobile-phone based scanning application to digitize data on clinic forms, (3)
SELV, a web-based OpenLMIS implementation to collect and report data from
Mozambique’s dedicated vaccine logistics system, and (4) Chipatala Cha Pa Foni
or “Health Center by Phone” application, a mobile-phone based 24-hour hotline,
and tips and reminder SMS system for maternal child health.

Two positions are currently open:

Software Development Engineer: be part of a small development team that will
develop and support VillageReach supported platforms. As such, the SDE will
need to be able to work independently and handle a variety of responsibilities
ranging from software development to production engineering.

Technology Manager: Will help lead and support The Information Systems Group
(ISG); responsible for designing and deploying management information systems
to improve supply-chain operations and enable robust data collection and
reporting in the most challenging of environments.

Please see our jobs page for more information:
[http://www.villagereach.org/join-us/](http://www.villagereach.org/join-us/)

------
intrepideng
Sonian - Search Engineer - Boston, MA or REMOTE

On our team, you’ll get to:

\- Help design and develop this platform and its component services, using
technologies like Clojure, Elasticsearch, PostgreSQL, Pedestal, and Datomic

\- Spearhead new indexing designs and approaches for greater speed and
efficiency of searches, lower cost, and greater ability to meet customer
demand for new archive capabilities

\- Contribute features and bug fixes to Elasticsearch and plugins, or to other
software systems

\- Work closely with developers who build the applications that turn our
platform into powerful tools for users and partners, and with the support
organization that keeps it humming

\- Be on a team that values code quality, good communication tools, a
carefully polished remote pairing experience, sound testing practices and
diverse opportunities for mentoring

We ask only that you:

\- Be well-versed in Elasticsearch, Lucene, and Java

\- Be excited about functional programming, especially with Clojure

\- Communicate well, in your code, documentation, and in chats and
conversations with others

\- Want to build well-designed, scalable, decoupled, performant services with
APIs that are a pleasure to use

You might also:

\- Have some experience already with Clojure, Datomic, Chef, or AWS

\- Be versed in text analytics, machine learning, or other studies around
content enrichment

To apply please send a cover letter and your resume to jobs@sonian.net. Use
subject line "Software Engineer – Search".

------
jarohen
Senior/Junior Clojure Developers + Angular developer - London, UK - Social
Superstore

We're a small startup based in Aldgate, allowing people to create online shop-
fronts containing products from a selection of thousands of retailers. Store
owners can then review, endorse and promote their products to their social
networks and blog audiences, earning a commission in the process.

From a store-owner's point of view, it's a cost-free, risk-free and logistics-
free way to set up their online business - they manage the sales and marketing
of their stores, we manage the technology.

We are looking for good Clojure developers with an interest in the retail
industry to take our product from a working proof-of-concept to a thriving
business. Being part of our first in-house team, you'd be a big part of
shaping what we build, and how we build it.

Our technology stack is 100% Clojure on the back-end, Angular/ClojureScript on
the front, on an AWS infrastructure.

There are several roles available, with salary ranging from £35k to £70k
depending on experience, and share options.

If this is something you'd be interested in, great! To apply, or if you have
any questions, e-mail me at james [dot] henderson [at] socialsuperstore [dot]
com

------
baran
Healthfinch - Software Engineer

Madison, WI

We’re looking to add software engineers to our modest development team to help
us scale to more customers, integrate with a broad range of medical systems,
and build out capabilities that will fundamentally change the way the heath
care industry works. We work with Ruby on existing apps, but believe in the
philosophy of using the best tool for the job.

MINIMUM QUALIFICATIONS & COMPETENCIES: \- A minimum of 3 years experience
working as an application developer or software engineer \- Interest in
working with a small development team at a start-up \- The willingness to
identify projects, dive in head first with minimal supervision and see them
through to completion \- Strong communication skills \- Strong experience with
modern web development including HTML, CSS, and JavaScript \- A good
understanding of MVC design patterns \- Knowledge of SQL and Relational
Database Systems \- A passion for perfecting the practice of healthcare
through IT

BONUS: \- Experience working with: \- git \- Ruby \- JavaScript \- RSpec \-
Cucumber \- Ruby on Rails \- jQuery \- .NET (SQLServer, C#, MVC) \- Cache and
MUMPS \- A GitHub profile you can send us \- Located in Madison

Visit www.healthfinch.com/jobs for more information.

------
adamdingle
Roundtown ([http://roundtown.com](http://roundtown.com)) - Cambridge, MA,
Engineering, Full Time

At Roundtown we're building the best site on the planet for finding out what
you can go out and do.

We're building a database of every event we can find that's happening
anywhere: festivals, art shows, concerts, meetups, sports games, tech events,
everything else. We're doing this algorithmically, unlike some competing sites
that use human curators (a fundamentally unscalable approach). We already have
what we believe is the largest database of events happening in the U.S. and 6
other countries.

With that data in hand, we want to make it fun and effortlessly easy to find
the events that you're interested in near you. Our beta site launched last May
and is a good start. But there's plenty more to do: we want to add
personalized event recommendations, apps for iOS and Android, email alerts
when your favorite band/comedian/author is coming to town, and much more. This
is a big and broad idea and will keep us busy for quite some time to come. :)

We're a 6-person startup with 2 technical cofounders, 3 engineers (2 are also
data scientists) and a graphic designer. We have team members who worked at
Google and MIT Lincoln Labs and who went to MIT, Princeton and BU. All of us
work on site in Cambridge, MA. We're using cool technologies such as Scala,
Angular and scikit-learn.

We'd like to add a couple more engineers to our team. Check out our job
description at [https://roundtown.com/jobs](https://roundtown.com/jobs) and
let us know at jobs@roundtown.com if interested. Thanks!

------
Zolmeister0
Clay.io - [http://clay.io](http://clay.io) \- San Francisco, CA Hiring Full-
Stack Engineers. Shoot me an email: austin@clay.io

    
    
      ===================
      What we're building
      ===================
    

We're building Steam for mobile games - competing with the app stores to
provide a better way to discover games on mobile. By leveraging the web we
reduce the friction between discovery and gameplay, which we think is key in
reaching the next level of viral games.

    
    
      ==============
      Where we're at
      ==============
    

Our team is small, and our challenges great. Last month we had 5 million+
sessions, running on 15+ servers, with just 2 engineers (myself included). See
[http://stackshare.io/clay-io/clay-io](http://stackshare.io/clay-io/clay-io)
for our stack and to get a better feel for the code we write see
[https://github.com/claydotio/clay-mobile](https://github.com/claydotio/clay-
mobile)

    
    
      =========
      Our Stack
      =========
    

Node.js, CoffeeScript, Docker, Zorium.js, Gulp, Ansible, MongoDB, MySQL, ...

------
saool
Thinkful | [https://www.thinkful.com/](https://www.thinkful.com/) | New York,
NY | EdTech | Senior Software Engineer

Founded in 2012 in New York City, Thinkful is on a mission to reinvent
education. We are building a school that trains the workforce in the
technology skills necessary to sustain innovation and growth in the economy.
We are developing a method of online learning that emphasizes practical,
sustainable skills and prepares students to achieve their career goals.

We are looking for experienced engineers with a passion for education that
want to join us and help shape the way people learn online.

Read more here: [http://goo.gl/EiGs6e](http://goo.gl/EiGs6e)

The company was founded by Dan Friedman—one of the Thiel Fellows—and Darrell
Silver, founder of Perpetually (acquired by Dell), our CEO and technical co-
founder. The culture is balanced: analytical but fun, serious but sane. You
will be joining a small, agile team with big challenges ahead of us.

If you are interested, apply through the website
([http://goo.gl/EiGs6e](http://goo.gl/EiGs6e)) or email darrell@thinkful.com
to hear more.

------
alxndr
Bleacher Report • Frontend, Backend, or Devops Engineers • San Francisco, CA •
full-time or contract

Bleacher Report, one of the fastest-growing digital media properties in the
U.S., is seeking mid-to-senior level engineers with experience designing,
improving, and shipping applications.

You’ll be helping us:

• Build robust and scalable applications using Ruby, Elixir, JavaScript

• Drive the evolution of our existing stack to a service-oriented architecture

• Improve code quality with testing, automation, and code reviews

• Coordinate with our devops team on releases and the analysis of system
performance

• Manage and optimize services within our continuous monitoring platform

Here’s the kind of experience we’re looking for:

• 3+ years using a language (not solely a framework), and the willingness to
learn new technologies

• A demonstrated record of delivering projects on time

• OOP and software design experience — knowledge of how to create solutions
that are extensible, reusable, scalable, and meet desired architectural
objectives

Bonus points for:

• Technical blog posts

• Contributions to the open-source community

• Experience with AWS, Node.js, Erlang, Sinatra, Docker, Redis, PostreSQL

• Formal computer science education

Read more about engineering at Bleacher Report on our blog:
[http://eng.bleacherreport.com](http://eng.bleacherreport.com) and contact us
directly at eng@bleacherreport.com

------
whusterj
Aspire ([http://aspire.is](http://aspire.is)), Full-Stack Software Engineer
(Python, Django, JavaScript, Postgres), Washington, DC, Full Time

Aspire is start-up helping companies provide awesome perks experiences to
their employees through a simple online platform.

Aspire needs an experienced full-stack engineer to come work with us in our
offices in downtown Washington, DC. We're not going to measure your experience
in years, we're going to measure it in experience. The bottom line is: have
you done it before?

We're obsessed with creating an enjoyable, memorable, and above all highly
personalized workplace perks experience for the users of our software. Our
engineering team is challenged with building a digital layer around a
fundamentally human service. Where the tech and services meet, the interaction
must be exceptional.

Our software has to be fast, reliable, and beautiful. It has to "just work"
across the wide range of personal and professional devices in use today.

Requirements and Experience: \- You have worked full-stack on a live
production system and perhaps built one from scratch. \- You have worked with
a distributed and highly available system and perhaps designed and built it
yourself or with a team. \- You don't mind being involved in product design.
In fact, you enjoy it. \- You are comfortable in many programming languages
and use the best one for the job at hand. \- You're familiar with ORMs: their
strengths for prototyping and their limits on expression and performance. \-
You may not be familiar with the tools we use, but you are smart and capable
enough to pick them up quickly and start building.

You'll work hard at Aspire, but it's critical that you take care of yourself.
Aspire helps by providing: \- Competitive Salary \- Employee Stock Options \-
Insurance: Health, dental, and vision \- Minimum paid vacation policy: You
must take off at least 20 days (4 weeks) of work every year. Yes, you read
that right! \- Unlimited sick days: No sneezing at work. Take care of yourself
and your coworkers. \- Team adventures and perks galore! Delivered through our
own software. \- A Better Workplace: Casual, fun, and supportive work
environment with all the tools and amenities you need to succeed.

More detail at [http://aspire.is/careers](http://aspire.is/careers)

~~~
prashishh
Are you looking for Software Engineering Interns by any chance?

------
artemk
BuildZoom (YC W13 - www.buildzoom.com) is hiring for two full time positions:

Our goal is to take the risk and complexity out of construction and remodeling
by providing homeowners with all the information they need to make great
decisions. To get there, we put the product first and are passionate about
building something people love and want to use.

Headquartered in a beautiful office in downtown San Francisco, our diverse
company includes an economist who lectures at Berkeley, a licensed general
contractor, game designer turned marketer and a team of talented engineers.

\------------------------------------------

Data Engineer #1

We're looking for a talented data engineer with experience in large data sets,
to take ownership over our system that collects, analyzes & publishes the
data.

\------------------------------------------

Engineer #5 (Full-stack Rails)

In this role, you’ll be working throughout the stack to move our consumer
marketplace site forward. Responsibilities will range from server
configuration to front-end implementation and everything in between.

We're looking for someone that will jump at the opportunity to take ownership
of product features that drive traction, which will be used by tens of
thousands of users each day.

Email artem@buildzoom.com to chat about the roles.

------
joedee
Full Stack Developer | Toronto, Canada | Cossette

ROLE DESCRIPTION:

The Full Stack Developer will build incredible digital experiences for our
clients, leveraging current and emerging technologies to bring those
experiences to desktops, devices and displays. This role will report into to
the Director of Strategic Technology.

Required Experience:

• Comfortable with HTML, JavaScript and CSS and have experience with some
modern web frameworks. (Whether its Rails, Grails, Sails, Angular, Express or
Hapi; the most important thing is that you love what you do, you test what you
do, and you do it well)

• Experience with relational databases like MySQL or Postgres, and NoSQL
databases like Mongo or Cassandra.

• Experience integrating with third-party APIs, systems and developing RESTful
services

• Version control and issue tracking (We use GitHub)

• Experience working closely with creative teams and a believer in the
Art/Copy/Code model

• Able to produce rapid prototypes, proof of concepts and production ready
applications equally well

• Experience with continuous deployment, cloud based environments and general
DevOps tools is a definite plus

• Mobile development experience or an interest in mobile development is a plus

Qualifications:

• A GitHub account with some code in it

• Some URL’s or Apps we can see

Email: joe.dee@cossette.com

------
nidx
ICOM Productions -
[http://www.icomproductions.ca/careers/](http://www.icomproductions.ca/careers/)
\- Calgary, Alberta, Canada We are looking for web software developers. We are
an e-learning company.

We have a few Stacks:

    
    
      PHP 5.3.3 - QCodo/QCubed based LMS with custom AngularJS Modules
      PHP 5.x - Custom Framework with Slim, Doctrine DBAL and PHPUnit
      Upcoming Stack: HHVM/Docker/MariaDB - Custom Framework
      other parts of our development stacks include
      git/mysql/less/jade/vagrant/centos/rest/phpstorm
    

We are starting on React/Reflux based development now.

We have an amazing work environment

    
    
      - pool table
      - beer fridays
      - quarterly company events
      - flexable hours
      - and much more
    

We are trying to foster pair-programming. We welcome experimentation with
frameworks and tools. Don't focus too much on the requirements listed in our
posting. My ideal candidate has 0-2 years post-university experience, has
experience in testing, and is familiar with php. Since our stack is not common
we expect a not insignificant training period.

------
milankorsos
Tallie ([http://tallie.com](http://tallie.com)) - San Francisco - Front-End
Engineers (full time)

Tallie is business expense report automation software that streamlines the
entire expense management flow. We built the product from the ground up in the
last years and we are in a really exciting growth stage with a small team
serving thousands of happy paying customers in the accounting industry.

I'm leading the UI Engineering and proud of what we built so far. But also
super excited about pushing our product to the next level to keep up with the
accelerating business and the ever improving competition.

Here are the front-end challenges we are working on right now:
[https://medium.com/@korsosm/ui-next-
level-4e9a862077bd](https://medium.com/@korsosm/ui-next-level-4e9a862077bd)

We are looking for both Front-End and Back-End Engineers to join our team and
help us build the best expense reporting tool.

Details: [https://blog.usetallie.com/hiring-front-end-software-
enginee...](https://blog.usetallie.com/hiring-front-end-software-engineer)

Questions, applications, or just say hi at devjobs at tallie.com

~~~
claire_designs
I work with Milan here at Tallie and I want to chime in to say that the team
here is top notch. We're like family and we're all so proud of the work we've
done and the work we will be able to do once you join us!

------
hnarayanan
Edgefolio ([https://edgefolio.com/](https://edgefolio.com/)) – London, U.K.

Lead Designer – Full Time

Edgefolio is a new platform for the hedge fund industry that connects
investors and funds in a transparent, compliant and scalable way.

We are looking for a lead designer to join our team in London and shape the
next generation of our webapps that deal with:

    
    
      - visualising complex data and
      - social interactions between stakeholders.
    

Our ideal candidate is an experienced web designer who’s confident owning all
aspects of design at Edgefolio, from product to UI to visual design.
Experience with (or a basic understanding of) the following is a definite
plus:

    
    
      - financial data visualization
      - the requirements for front-end development
      - responsive design for different contexts.
    

Edgefolio is a seed funded company and part of this year’s Seedcamp
accelerator program.

If you're interested in joining us, please send us whatever you'd like share
(portfolio site, dribbble, github, ...) to hn@edgefolio.com.

(Unfortunately we are not in a position to help with visas, so we mostly need
a great designer who is already eligible to work in the UK.)

~~~
boothead
I'm getting an ssl error on you site from my iPad.

~~~
sarciszewski
This is what I get:

    
    
        SHA1: 0A:82:48:79:58:9F:0C:1E:13:B8:D9:AB:69:3E:11:8F:CB:FE:D3:EC
        MD5: 10:EE:4F:E5:43:DD:81:F2:3F:E6:4B:B9:4D:9C:53:31
        Serial: 6A:B2:9B:5B:0B:0E:92:22:E5:3A:07:D1:0A:D3:81:B5
    

Your browser is probably blocking it because it doesn't have use SHA-256.

~~~
icebraining
It seems like they're sending different certs to different clients - the
Qualys SSL test reported it as expired on the 17th of Feb.

~~~
hnarayanan
This seems to have stemmed from Qualys caching an earlier certificate that has
since been updated.

Independently, the original problem seems to have been our usage of Xdomain (a
JavaScript alternative to CORS) to support older IEs used by some of our
customers. The way it was being used seemed to conflict with Chrome on iOS.

I've pushed a fix to our staging servers and this will manifest in production
once it has been better tested. Thanks everyone for pointing this out!

~~~
sarciszewski
Any time :)

------
dale-ssc
Socialserve.com -- Charlotte, NC -- remote within continental US

We want another Python web developer to join our ranks! We're a 501(c)(3) non-
profit technology company making software to benefit people in need,
governments, and other non-profits. We're growing our team to match the
growing demand for our products and services.

We're a small team that enjoys programming and takes pride in our craft. We
curate a flexible, no-nonsense environment where you can get work done. We
love open source software like Linux, PostgreSQL, and Asterisk.

We're typically most impressed by candidates who have:

* A desire and talent for solving problems with software

* Solid written and verbal communication skills

* The ability to work well with customers and users

* A breadth of software development experience (not necessarily with Python)

* Experience with SQL and the relational model

* Familiarity with web standards and technologies

We'd love to hear from you. Please send a résumé to employment@socialserve.com
or read more at
[http://www.socialserve.com/jobs/](http://www.socialserve.com/jobs/).

This is an FTE position only, and only for people with a legal right to work
in the US (e.g. no H-1Bs), sorry. No recruiters, job boards, etc. please.

------
ndonnellan
athenahealth - Austin, TX - Full time | Software Developers / Senior Software
Developers

Our goal is to bring order to the chaos of the U.S. healthcare system by
harnessing the power of the cloud to modernize healthcare. We are advancing an
industry whose technology is 20 – 30 years old and we need your help to do it!

The athenahealth Austin team is currently working on our latest products,
athenaCoordinator and athenaClarity. athenaCoordinator and athenaClarity
capitalize on the network effect of the cloud allowing exchange of information
more fluidly than ever before.

athenahealth is headquartered out of Massachusetts and we are proud to have
been part of the Austin technology community for nearly three years, with
exciting new things coming this year. Athena Austin is a vibrant R&D focused
office with great potential for growth. We've just moved downtown to the
Seaholm Powerplant (and it's awesome!).

Requirements

\- Substantial expertise in a programming language such as C, Perl, Java or
Python. (We're a perl-shop, but the Austin office also uses C#. I did not know
perl prior to joining; it is not a requirement)

\- Preferred skills include previous web development experience, UNIX/Linux
familiarity, Perl, Javascript, RDBMS experience (particularly with Oracle)

\- Experience working directly with business stakeholders a plus

[http://www.athenahealth.com/careers](http://www.athenahealth.com/careers)

+We also have San Fransisco, Atlanta and Watertown(Boston) Locations (but
Austin is the best :P).

+You can also email me at my hn username @athenahealth.com

------
decode
Hitmeister - [http://www.hitmeister.de/](http://www.hitmeister.de/) \-
Cologne, Germany (Full Time, Local, VISA)

Web developer: full-stack, frontend, or backend. Most of us work at all levels
of the web stack, but if your strength lies in just frontend or backend work,
that's okay too.

We're a small team (10 people) using PHP, Zend Framework, MySQL, MongoDB,
ElasticSearch, RabbitMQ, and memcached. We have a customer-facing site, a JSON
API, logistics software, and an internal admin site, all of which we build and
maintain internally.

Hitmeister.de is one of the largest online shopping portals in Germany, with
over 2 million customers to date. We have a warehouse from which we sell items
directly, but we also have a marketplace with over 2,000 sellers running their
own shops. We're seeing solid growth and we're looking for more programming
talent to grow and improve the site.

Speaking German is helpful, but by no means required. I'm from the US and we
have 2 other non-German developers. If you aren't an EU citizen, we are glad
to help with visa issues. In particular, if you have a CS degree or at least 5
years of experience you probably qualify for an EU Blue Card, and we have lots
of experience with those. We don't do remote work, but we'll help you
relocate.

Here's the job description in German:

[http://company.hitmeister.de/jobs/webentwickler-frontend-
bac...](http://company.hitmeister.de/jobs/webentwickler-frontend-backend-mw/)

If you have any questions, feel free to get in contact with me (info in my
profile), or you can apply directly at jobs@hitmeister.de.

------
lyschoening
Front-end/Full-stack Web Developer - DTU Biosustain - Copenhagen Area, Denmark
- VISA

Our research institute genetically engineers microbes for the production of
chemicals that might otherwise be produced using petroleum-based feedstock.
(We work with fine chemicals, not biofuels). Our aim is to apply an
engineering process to something that used to be a slow and expensive
scientific workflow. For that purpose we are building a mostly web-based
platform to automate the engineering process and collect and analyze
experimental data. We are looking for another developer to help out with this;
someone who can take ownership of what they build and potentially grow into a
lead developer position in the future.

Our web stack currently, in no specific order: AngularJS, ECMAScript2015,
Redis, Python 3, Flask, PostgreSQL 9.4, Socket.IO, Docker. The application is
very front-end centric so most of the work will always be done in JavaScript.
The API is written in Python and our scientists write most of their algorithms
in Python. We currently use AngularJS for the front-end, however this is not
set in stone.

We will help with getting a VISA, as well as with administrative issues
related to relocation. Our working language is English. We are a very diverse
workplace; 70% of our staff have an international background.

The salary depends on qualifications and needs to be agreed by your union
representative -- so I cannot give an official range -- but a rough personal
estimate is DKK 450k-600k.

To read more and apply, go to:

[http://biosustain.dtu.dk/english/About/Jobliste/job?id=8b5e4...](http://biosustain.dtu.dk/english/About/Jobliste/job?id=8b5e4204-6564-4f4d-98ff-d120f5dd0c95)

------
wferrell
Los Altos, CA - Remote or Local - Backend Engineers & Applied Data Scientists
interested in Practical Artificial Intelligence

What if computers automatically presented solutions to your upcoming tasks?

Like when your flight is delayed or cancelled -- what if your computer
automatically provided options for alternate flights to get you to your
destination.

Or, for sales people, when they get a scheduling request -- what if the
natural language request could be converted into a simple YES/NO decision --
and the context of the their schedule presented so they could make a decision
quickly.

These are the types of experiences we are building and our small venture
backed (Andreessen Horowitz, Google Ventures, and Eric Schmidt) company is now
looking to grow!

We are currently overwhelmed with data and have built the base platform and
now looking to scale up our users from our waitlist as well as grow our
features!

Today, computing is reactive. Users pull out their phone and start from
scratch with an empty search box. There is no context for the task at hand,
and no history of the user's preferences. It won't be this way for long, your
computer has an incredible volume of data about you stored in email and in
calendar so a world where this rich context is put to use to make your life
easier is inevitable. We are building rich user profiles and analyzing the
tasks each user needs to accomplish in real time -- so that when a user pulls
out their phone, they are proactively presented with personalized solutions.

This is a full time position with a competitive salary, benefits and equity in
the company.

To apply, please send me an email at wferrell AT gmail.com

------
chuhnk
Hailo - London - [https://www.hailoapp.com/](https://www.hailoapp.com/)

Get a ride in two taps.

Using e-hail to get you from point A to B might sound simple but there's a lot
that goes on behind the scenes. From the iOS, android or web app all the way
through to the server side apps.

We're heavily invested in the microservices philosophy with over 170 services
in production predominantly written in Go. Our client facing service exists
natively on iOS, android and the web. We believe in using data to drive
decisions and actively use A/B testing to validate those decisions.

Read more about our philosophy on "webapps as microservices"
[https://sudo.hailoapp.com/web/2014/12/08/webapps-as-
microser...](https://sudo.hailoapp.com/web/2014/12/08/webapps-as-
microservices/)

At Hailo we like to work hard and then go play ping pong :D

We've raised $100M from investors including Union Square Ventures, Accel
Partners, Wellington Partners and Atomico Ventures.

Check out our jobs page [http://jobs.hailocab.com/](http://jobs.hailocab.com/)

If you're passionate, ambitious and want to learn, we want to hear from you.

P.S We also love to open source stuff and speak publicly.

[https://github.com/hailocab](https://github.com/hailocab)

[https://speakerdeck.com/mattheath/a-journey-into-a-
microserv...](https://speakerdeck.com/mattheath/a-journey-into-a-microservice-
world)

------
robvolk
Charlie App | Chicago, IL | charlieapp.com

* Jr Software Engineer

Before any meeting, Charlie automatically researches the people you’re about
to meet with. Our users love us and we spread fast in every company that uses
Charlie. We’ve raised $1.8M ([http://bit.ly/charlie-
techcrunch](http://bit.ly/charlie-techcrunch)) and are looking for talented
developers to join our team.

We're a small dev that loves to code, and constantly pushes each other, and
learns from each other. We get to work on really challenging problems (how do
you distill someone down to one page?) We’ve built Charlie on Ruby on Rails,
MongoDB, Redis, Sidekiq, RSpec, Capybara, and it lives on an elastic server
farm. We iterate fast, practice continuous delivery, we’re process-driven, and
very test-focused.

We’re looking for passionate, self-motivated software engineers who want to
make an impact on an early-stage company (Ruby, iOS, and front-end). If this
sounds like you, drop us a line and let’s talk! jobs+hn@charlieapp.com

Location: Chicago, IL

 __Apply __Interested? Apply
here:[https://charlieapp.com/jobs](https://charlieapp.com/jobs)

------
zacwitte
==Full Stack Engineer==

We’re looking to hire a second engineer to join our team of five working to
fight homelessness and urban poverty. As an experienced generalist you will be
responsible for working with our designer to bring product features to
reality. You should be comfortable working from the linux platform, through
back-end architecture, all the way to implementing designs with responsive
html/css/js.

At HandUp, you’ll have the satisfaction of seeing your work directly impact
thousands of lives. We’re using technology as a tool for human empathy.
Passion for solving big, complex social problems is a must-have. You don’t
need any specific qualifications, but we do look for people who exhibit these
qualities:

* Self-starter - you’ve worked on your own projects before and are a self-motivated do’er. * Startups - you have experience working in environments where priorities and tasks can change frequently. * Scrappiness - you know when to cut corners and when to spend the time to do it right. You're good at prioritizing and managing limited time and resources. * Experience - this isn't your first rodeo. You've been doing this for a while and can tell us some good stories.

Our stack is Bootstrap / jQuery, Python / flask, MySQL. You don’t need to be
an expert in those technologies but you should have a proven ability to pick
up new skills quickly. You ideally have some experience in automated testing
methods and deployment tools. Metrics are important to us so deep knowledge of
funnels and Google Analytics and/or mixpanel are a plus.

This position is located in San Francisco.

[https://angel.co/handup/jobs](https://angel.co/handup/jobs)

------
jsnook
Java/GWT developers | Nightingale Informatix | Toronto (Markham), Canada

=======

WHO IS NIGHTINGALE? Nightingale built and operates the largest cloud-based EMR
(electronic medical record) solution in Canada. We serve the needs of primary
care practices, multi-physician outpatient clinics, and large scale regional
health organizations and networks in Canada and the US.

=======

WHICH TECHNOLOGIES DO NIGHTINGALE DEVELOPERS WORK WITH? Enterprise Java, GWT,
PostgreSQL, HTML5, JavaScript, Unix/Linux, Maven, Git. We offer a true SaaS
solution to our customers.

=======

DO CANDIDATES HAVE TO BE FAMILIAR WITH _ALL_ OF THOSE TECHNOLOGIES? No.
Although, the more you know, the better. We would expect some enterprise Java
experience for example, but GWT is a niche skill. A demonstrated ability to
learn is valued.

=======

WHAT EXPERIENCE LEVEL ARE WE HIRING FOR? We are looking for entry level,
intermediate and senior developers.

=======

LINKS, where you can APPLY:

SENIOR: [http://www.nightingalemd.com/can/senior-software-
developer-2...](http://www.nightingalemd.com/can/senior-software-
developer-2-positions-available)

INTERMEDIATE: [http://www.nightingalemd.com/can/intermediate-software-
devel...](http://www.nightingalemd.com/can/intermediate-software-
developer-2-positions-available)

ENTRY LEVEL: [http://www.nightingalemd.com/can/entry-level-software-
develo...](http://www.nightingalemd.com/can/entry-level-software-
developer-4-positions-available)

------
rskinner
Signpost, Fulltime & Onsite in New York

We build cloud-based marketing software that gives local businesses the power
to effortlessly build and manage customer relationships.

Our platform builds customer profiles by capturing every email, call and
credit card transaction. Signpost’s automated marketing engine then uses this
data to drive new customer conversion and loyalty, reviews and referrals from
existing customers. We empower local businesses by delivering measurable
results while saving valuable time.

Named one of America's Most Promising Companies by Forbes, Signpost is backed
by Spark Capital, Google Ventures, OpenView Venture Partners, Scout Ventures
and a group of angel investors including Jason Calacanis, Thomas Lehrman, and
Jack Herrick. The company is headquartered in New York City with locations in
Austin and Denver. We're looking for smart, passionate leaders to join our
team and have real ownership and impact from day one.

Open Positions:

Senior Software Engineer (NYC) -
[http://grnh.se/qi3ock](http://grnh.se/qi3ock)

Software Engineer (NYC) - [http://grnh.se/w7vlqe](http://grnh.se/w7vlqe)

------
tonyleask
Lead Android Engineer - Oakland, California FULL-TIME role, open to VISA (if
authorized and currently reside in US).

\-- About Us -- At Ask.fm, our premise is simple: we believe questions and
answers are the building blocks of conversation, self-expression, and deeper
understanding. As the only global social network built on a Q&A format, we
bring more than 150 million people together across more than 150 countries.

\-- What you get to do -- • Lead, design and build new Android products and
features to engage and delight the Ask.fm community • Collaborate with the
product, design, and infrastructure engineering teams • Ownership of Android
related projects • Grow and develop team members and the team expands • Serve
as a lead contributor owning full life cycle product development • Build new
features with a test driven development methodology • Produce clean and
maintainable code covered with tests

\-- You Should Have -- • Experienced in developing native Android apps. •
Expert knowledge of Java and Android SDK. • Passionate about modern software
development approaches - TDD, XP, etc • Strong CS fundamentals (algorithms,
data structures, operating systems, networking) • Some of Our Great Perks:
Unlimited Vacation, Free snacks, drinks, gourmet espresso bar, 1 block from
the BART station

== Apply == Please apply at: [http://about.ask.com/ask-jobs/lead-android-
engineer-ask-fm-o...](http://about.ask.com/ask-jobs/lead-android-engineer-ask-
fm-oak/)

\-- Other Openings-- We have additional roles at Ask.fm as well in Oakland,
CA! Visit [http://about.ask.com/jobs](http://about.ask.com/jobs). Jobs include
Lead Ruby Engineer, QA Lead, iOS Engineer, Project Manager, VP of Engineering

------
endtwist
Planetary ([http://planetary.io](http://planetary.io)) — fully REMOTE — we're
looking for a full-time Backend Developer and a part-time Design Intern.

We're a New York City-based digital product studio where happiness, empathy,
and exploration are our core values. We want to inspire our clients and build
products that will make them (and their customers) more productive and
impactful in the industries they represent.

Working with startups and big corps alike, we've had the opportunity to forge
new approaches to product development and change the way many of our clients
think about the process. We build everything from platforms to mobile apps.
With so much exciting work happening, we'd love for you to join us and be part
of the team! Check out the job pages[1][2] and shoot me an email if you're
interested: josh@planetary.io

[1] [http://planetary.io/jobs/backend-
developer](http://planetary.io/jobs/backend-developer)

[2] [http://planetary.io/jobs/design-
internship](http://planetary.io/jobs/design-internship)

~~~
cfqycwz
Are you looking at all for software dev interns this summer? I have a strong
interest in design but no professional experience or education with it--I'm
pursuing my BS in computer science right now.

------
mattnj
Dazed Group, London - FULL TIME. Full Stack .Net Lead Developer

Dazed Group is the world’s most influential independent fashion & culture
media group and with Revolution, our in-house publishing platform we are
developing a unified platform that can power the creation of premium content &
storytelling, melding brand advertising, to deliver that content our rapidly
growing audience.

We are looking for a standout full-stack Lead Developer who can lead our
development team on this journey and help us realize our goals and business
requirements. You’ll be a smart team player, with great problem-solving
skills, who is passionate about technology and publishing innovation and
thrives on using the latest technologies in a startup type culture. You’ll
believe in creating high-quality work, taking a simple and maintainable
approach over a complex one, with the outlook that success is having a working
product in production.

[http://www.dazeddigital.com/info/article/23795/1/dazed-is-
hi...](http://www.dazeddigital.com/info/article/23795/1/dazed-is-hiring-full-
stack-lead-developer)

------
sparkman55
RINSE - www.rinse.com - Design District, San Francisco, CA

Rinse is a technology-enabled dry cleaning and laundry delivery service. We've
been growing our service at an exponential rate for the past year, and our
customers love us! We have a number of open positions, and have hired a
significant portion of our team via Hacker News.

Rinse is hiring Software Engineers to develop our functionality across the
stack. We have hybrid mobile apps for both Android and iOS for our customers
AND our drivers. We also have sophisticated web-based tools for our customer
service team, internal operations staff, and vendors. Laundry is a
surprisingly-complex logistical process, and so our customer-facing software
is just the tip of the iceberg. We're solving problems like the Traveling
Salesman and image classification, too. Our tech stack is approximately HTML5
/ Backbone.js / Django / Python / Postgres / Heroku / Ubuntu, but we're a tiny
tech team, so any newcomer will be able to shape architecture.

We're also hiring for a "Special Operations Associate" which is someone who
may not have unique technical ability, but who has great aptitude and a
willingness to work hard to improve our business. Analytical capability and
attention to detail are important skills for this person. Bonus points for
someone with an Industrial Engineering or Process Engineering background. This
position is great for an ambitious hustler looking to join a "rocket ship"
startup. Obviously, this position presents a significant growth opportunity.

Any applicant who we interview will receive $25 in free Rinse credit... If you
live in San Francisco, give us a try!

Interested? I'd be happy to answer any questions at sam (at) rinse.com.

------
robg
Neumitra - continuous brain health - Boston, MA at South Station/Leather
District

Full-time for embedded, mobile (iOS and Android), and full stack applications
from physiological data.

At Neumitra we're building medical electronics to measure and manage you and
your world. We're data scientists by training in neuroscience, aerospace, and
genomic engineering. We're focused on physiological data toward continuous
brain health for optimizing our lives.

We're hiring data-driven engineers including embedded firmware, mobile, and
web applications, back-end and front-end technologies. Our stack runs from the
body to servers. We use machine learning and statistical learning techniques
to build personalized and population health technologies for daily brain
health.

We're also hiring mechanical and research engineers who love to iterate on
technologies based on user interactions and feedback. We appreciate
experiences and enthusiasm for building unique tools that have a meaningful
impact. Our mission is to solve global questions of brain health and
performance.

We've had great luck finding amazing people here. Please say
hello@neumitra.com!

------
ruurtdelange
Front-end developer for fast-growing startup

What you tell your friends you're doing at work: "I design the user experience
for next gen data-analytics"

What you are really doing: * Design innovative user experiences * Getting
better at Facebook React / D3JS * Working on several projects with a team of
developers and designers

What makes you perfect for the job: * You are passionate about delivering the
best user experience * You’re curious towards new technologies and not afraid
of learning a new programming language * You are an expert in HTML, CSS and
JavaScript * You know the ins and outs of Facebook React * You’ve got
widespread experience with UX-design * Experience in rapidly moving startup
environments is a pré

We offer: * Money * Passionate colleagues in an inspirational environment *
Training in personal leadership, communication & Lean startup * Responsibility
* Room for your own ideas * Flexible working hours * Freedom to choose where
you want to work * Travel allowance * and of course we have facilities to play
table football, table tennis, xbox etc.

More information @ Vita.io

------
Bahamut
Senior Frontend Engineer - Palo Alto, CA (Full time, on site only)

Jiff is a health & wellness startup that is helping our clients' employees get
in better shape. We raised a Series B round a couple of months ago led by
Venrock, and are growing rapidly.

We are looking for excellent senior frontend engineers to help supplement our
excellent team in downtown Palo Alto (4 contributors to Angular, 1 core member
of Sails) & help us continue our rapid growth from a 60 person company to a
150 person company by year's end.

We are not afraid to use new technologies - we are currently using ES6,
AngularJS, Node.js, & Sails and we have an eye for upcoming technologies such
as Angular 2.0 & React Native. Prior knowledge of Angular not necessarily
required - we want people who are good with JavaScript, not necessarily
experts of a particular framework.

The senior engineers should be solid or excellent at working with CSS, and
excellent with understanding how to architect JavaScript & write clean
testable code - the engineers should be able to be productive on day 1.

We have catered lunches on Fridays, and have flexible unlimited vacation &
allow employees to work from home as necessary, along with a dedicated weekly
work from home day. We also do professional development.

We will relocate excellent candidates, and we are competitive with
compensation (salary + stock options).

Position listing: [http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/jiff/senior-web-
developer/cG_h...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/jiff/senior-web-
developer/cG_hhu-aCr46DViGakhP3Q)

Email wesley@jiff.com for details if this sounds like you & something you are
interested in.

------
wdewind
New York City, NYC NY Justworks -
[http://www.justworks.com](http://www.justworks.com) We are building a
platform for people to administer every part of their business, starting with
payroll, benefits, compliance and tax filing. We've also built out PTO
tracking, some reporting/analytics features and a B2B payments feature. We
aren't just about payroll.

We are a PEO, which means we coemploy our customers employees (similar to
Trinet/Ambrose or ADP Total Source, if you've ever heard of those). Because of
that we're able to do a lot of really cool things including offer health
insurance at a massive discount, as well as bring many other benefits
traditionally reserved for large companies to startups and SMBs. We're growing
very quickly (35-40% month over month) and just raised a $6mm series A from
Thrive, Index, a few others[1]. Our founders are former Amazon, Etsy and
Groupon executives who have had successful startups in the past. We handle
payments and lots of very sensitive information (bank numbers, social security
numbers etc.) so we need people who are comfortable working in that
environment. Basically we're looking for senior level engineers to help build
the foundation for a really awesome engineering org. Please feel free to reach
out to me if you have any questions (will@justworks.com). We're also hiring in
sales. [http://www.justworks.com/careers/](http://www.justworks.com/careers/)

Full time in NYC only, no contractors, no remotes, sorry.

[1] [http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/10/09/justworks-
rai...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/10/09/justworks-
raises-6-million-to-help-businesses-handle-employee-benefits/)

------
swilson7
Human API - Redwood City, CA & Vancouver, BC
[http://humanapi.co/](http://humanapi.co/)

== What you will build ==

Human API is the easiest way to integrate health data from anywhere. Users can
now securely share their health data with any application or system,
regardless of how that data was recorded, processed or stored. As an engineer
on our team, you'll tackle the challenges that arise as we build a large-scale
system for data processing and distribution.

== About us ===

We're a small, product-centric team focused on opening the world of health
data. For us, life is all about moving fast, crushing hard problems, and
enjoying the journey. Our investors include a16z, Eric Schmidt, Blue Run
Ventures, Max Levchin, Scott Banister, and Alex Payne.

== Open roles ==

You can read more about the Dev Ops, Full Stack, Front-End, Technical AM,
Sales, and Marketing roles here:
[https://angel.co/humanapi/jobs](https://angel.co/humanapi/jobs) We'd love to
hear from you even if you don't "fit" one of the job specs -- we hire for
people not roles. andrei@humanapi.co

~~~
brett-anderson
What kind of Javascript framework/libraries are you currently using? What
language is your backend primarily in? Looks like an interesting gig.

~~~
swilson7
Sorry for the delay, Brett. Our backend is primarily written in Node.

------
iandanforth
Fetch Robotics - San Jose - Full Time / INTERN

Fetch is a small team of experienced engineers working on cutting edge mobile
robotics. We're funded and growing rapidly. Our first robots will be for the
logistics industry.

\- Software Engineer (Web) (Pre-posting!)

No robotics experience required! The ideal person has built, or helped build,
SaaS services in the past for enterprise or other B2B services. We currently
use Backbone, nginx, Tornado, and couchdb, but you'll have a large degree of
freedom to use the tools you know are best to get the job done. This position
will require interacting with IE. We're sorry. You should apply anyway. We
have laser tag.

Skills and Expertise

* JavaScript, Python, CI and automated browser testing, DevOps.

\- Software Engineers (Robotics)

We are looking for engineers with broad experience on real robot platforms. In
particular we're looking for an engineer with a deep background in robot
navigation and sensor fusion.

In addition we have multiple openings, for both junior and senior-level
engineers, in the areas of motion planning, and perception (computer vision).

Skills and Expertise

* C++, Python, ROS, SLAM, Gazebo, MoveIt, OpenCV or PCL, Web.

\- Interns

Software engineering interns will implement state-of-the-art software for
navigation, motion planning, robot perception, robot control, and human-robot
interfaces.

We're engineer led and results driven. We're building real robots to do real
work, join us!

[http://fetchrobotics.com/?page_id=30](http://fetchrobotics.com/?page_id=30)

------
elusivemowgli
Software/Data Engineer - New York, NY, USA

Entry level or medium level software developer position providing a great
opportunity for a talented engineer to learn and apply the most modern
technologies in big data and low latency applications within a world-class
digital marketing company, IgnitionOne
([http://www.ignitionone.com/](http://www.ignitionone.com/)). Work location is
New York City, at Grand Central.

Skills: • reasonable proficiency and knowledge of Java • 1+ years of hands-on
development or course-work experience • Object Oriented Programing • Must be
able to thrive in a fast-paced, rapidly-changing development environment •
Strong written and verbal communication skills • Must be a team player with
commitment to success

Bonus features, but not required (they will be learned on the job): • real
time, high volume transaction systems • working with multi-threaded and highly
concurrent systems • in-memory databases (Redis, Aerospike, Memcached), NoSQL
databases (Cassandra) • Kafka, Spark, Storm, Hadoop, Kinesis, S3, Redshift,
PostgreSQL

To apply, email cstanca1@gmail.com

------
ruurtdelange
Sentiment data-expert for fast-growing startup - REMOTE or The Netherlands

What you tell your friends you're doing at work: ‘’My code predicts how people
feel at work’’

What you are really doing: * Designing innovative and scalable software
solutions * Getting better at Clojure, Java, Scala and/or Python * Design and
improve our sentiment analysis solution * Keeping up to date with the latest
research in text analysis

What makes you perfect for the job: * You love finding patterns * You automate
every repeatable action * You’ve got knowledge of Clojure, Java, Scala and/or
Python * You have experience with sentiment- and / or language analysis *
Experience in rapidly moving startup environments is a pré

We offer: * Money * Passionate colleagues in an inspirational environment *
Training in personal leadership, communication & Lean startup * Responsibility
* Room for your own ideas * Flexible working hours * Freedom to choose where
you want to work * Travel allowance * and of course we have facilities to play
table football, table tennis, xbox etc.

More information @ Vita.io

------
timanglade
Realm ([http://realm.io](http://realm.io)) is hiring Android, iOS, .Net and
JavaScript Engineers, in SF, Copenhagen or REMOTE.

We are a YCombinator company (S11) building a mobile database: a replacement
for SQLite & Core Data. Learn more at
[http://realm.io/jobs](http://realm.io/jobs) or email tim@realm.io if you have
any questions!

------
foxhedgehog
SENIOR FRONTEND ENGINEER

Destination Software is making high-end travel the elegant experience that it
was meant to be. By partnering with some of the best hotels in the world, we
create beautiful user experiences for travelers that are backed by cutting-
edge analytics.

Our first client is a top ten luxury hotel group and our software is a C-suite
initiative. Our pipeline contains multiple other top ten luxury hotel groups
post-launch. In addition to working on a talented team with an exciting
technology stack, we are also offering the potential for a meaningful stake in
the business.

ROLE

Destination Software is looking for an experienced front end engineer to
produce custom deployments that adapt our core stack to client needs. You have
a demonstrated history of initiative in adapting software to customer needs,
delivering to schedule, and anticipating issues before they arise. Experience
with mobile, security issues, and the particular elements of our stack
(express.js, dust.js, backbone.js) optional, but a big plus.

REQUIREMENTS

* 5+ years experience developing and shipping production web applications * Solid foundation in web application engineering practices * Experience with a variety of development methodologies * Proficiency with javascript, coffeescript a plus * Experience developing node applications preferred, express.js and backbone a plus * Experience with SQL databases a plus * Experience in scaling or security a plus * Linux experience strongly preferred * Mobile experience a plus * Reliable, strong communicator who delivers to schedule, foresees issues, and heads off problems before they happen * Ideally local to San Francisco, but remote work arrangements possible

If interested, please email me at aaron [at] destinationsc [dot] co

------
mikeflynn
Collective Digital Studio -- San Francisco (REMOTE could be an option)

We have a Node.js and ReactJS application sitting in front of a Clojure API
and we need another great Javascript developer to help on the middleware and
front end. Collective Digital Studio is an online video network that
represents talent like RocketJump and Epic Meal Time and the tech team gets to
pour over crazy amount of data from YouTube / Facebook / Vine / etc... and
make products like dashboards and apps that help our team and talent do their
jobs better. Online video is a growing and exciting industry and we'd love to
hear from you!

Competitive salary, commuter benefits, company paid cell phone, ping pong,
unlimited vacation, ping pong, watch YouTube videos all day, ping pong, and a
great office in Dogpatch...with a ping pong table.

Full details at [http://collectivedigitalstudio.com/career/front-end-
engineer...](http://collectivedigitalstudio.com/career/front-end-engineer-sf-
based-only/) and you can shoot your resume to mflynn [at]
collectivedigitalstudio.com

------
CCs
HealthExpense Inc | Sunnyvale, CA | Full Time: 9 developers

We're currently looking for 9 experienced software engineers for a full-time
position in Sunnyvale, CA (Backend, Frontend, Payment Gw dev, DevOps, Data
Scientist, QA).

Us: Health claim management and payment technology company. Our aim is to
fully automate the patient-side of health payments. In production for 4 years,
with paying customers ranging from small TPAs to the largest banks in US.

Our challenge: integrating data ingestion for 100s of sources into a single,
normalized database which is correct and real-time. The core is a custom ETL
engine with data cleaning and error detection customized for each pipe. Due to
episodic nature of healthcare we're handling heavy loads in peak times, like
creating over 10,000s of users within a few seconds.

Our stack is mainly Scala and C++14, micro services:
[http://stackshare.io/healthexpense/healthexpense](http://stackshare.io/healthexpense/healthexpense)

Positions:
[http://healthexpense.com/careers/](http://healthexpense.com/careers/)

------
timspratt
Permutive (YC S14) — London, UK — [http://permutive.com](http://permutive.com)

We’re focused on understanding and recommending content at scale using first-
party behavioral data. Our first product is an intelligent native ad server
for sponsored content.

We’re solving hard problems in engineering and ML/NLP research, and are
looking for:

• full-stack engineers with interests and experience in functional languages
(we use mostly Scala, some Haskell), large-scale distributed systems (AWS
experience preferred), and front-end dev;

• research engineers with interests and experience in natural language
processing (particularly Bayesian approaches and topic modeling),
personalization and recommender systems, and more-general ML (deep belief nets
and computer vision particularly welcome).

We’re a VC and Y Combinator-backed startup hiring our early team in London. As
an early employee, you’ll be an integral part of the team and have direct
influence on the direction of product and tech, and the opportunity to be
involved in all aspects of the business.

Interested? Feel free to reach out to us at jobs@permutive.com

------
ben-deskpro
PHP Full Stack Developer - DeskPRO, London UK

We're looking for an expert PHP developer to work on an advanced, MVC-based
helpdesk platform that's used by millions of people every day in a wide range
of organizations, including Valve Software, Xerox, T-mobile, Fujitsu, Tumblr
and AT&T.

Skills required: expert in OOP/MVC/ORM programming techniques and PHP (v5.3+)
frameworks; MySQL; solid front-end development experience with XHTML, CSS, and
Javascript. Technologies we use include doctrine, Symfony, less, Angular.js,
MySQL, github, jQuery, CoffeeScript, elasticsearch and PHPUnit

What you'll be doing: helping to design and implement new communication
channels in our software (voice/SMS, Facebook/Twitter, screensharing);
integrating our software with 3rd party services; improving and refining our
product; working on our backend systems; working on our mobile apps built with
our API/HTML5 + PhoneGap

For more details and to apply see: [https://www.deskpro.com/jobs/php-
developer/](https://www.deskpro.com/jobs/php-developer/)

------
emilybiggs
Java Developer - Digital Shadows - London, UK

Digital Shadows provides cyber monitoring services to high profile
organisations. We're an award winning start-up, and since being founded in
2011 we haven't stopped growing. Our application covers 80 million sources of
data in more than 26 languages, everything from Twitter, Facebook and LinkedIn
to content hosted on the Tor network, IRC channels and insecure home devices.
We de-duplicate, enrich and analyse this data in near real time to produce a
rich set of intelligence for our clients.

We are looking for a Java Developer with experience in building high-
performance, scalable commercial applications. You will be a key member of our
team and be primarily responsible for Java application development though the
role will involve all aspects of product development and engineering and have
scope to influence the product roadmap, technology choices, architecture and
much more.

To apply go to [http://digital-
shadows.workable.com/jobs/32292](http://digital-
shadows.workable.com/jobs/32292).

------
ruurtdelange
Data expert for fast-growing startup - REMOTE or The Netherlands

What you tell your friends you're doing at work "I am the data boss of
Vita.io"

What you are really doing * Designing innovative solutions to complex problems
* Working with databases such as Cassandra, Elasticsearch and Titan * Writing
algorithms for Hadoop and Storm * Running algorithms in a cloud environment

Things we consider crucial to being successful in this position * You are a
quick learner who loves to pick up new tools, software, technologies and
languages * You think pro-actively about protecting the user from data-abuse *
You have knowledge of databases such as Cassandra, ElasticSearch, Titan or
Neo4j * You are experienced with at least two languages (eg. Clojure, Java,
Ruby or Python) * You have experience with Natural Language Processing *
Experience in rapidly moving startup environments is a pré

We offer * Money * Passionate colleagues in an inspirational environment *
Training in personal leadership, communication & Lean startup * Flexible
working hours

More information @ Vita.io

------
paraschopra
Wingify [http://wingify.com/](http://wingify.com/) and
[https://vwo.com](https://vwo.com) \- Delhi, India - Full time

Senior engineers for frontend (Angular.js), backend (PHP), Android, iOS and
systems (nginx)

VWO is one of the market leading conversion rate optimization platforms that
packs A/B testing, heatmaps, surveys and personalization in one solid
platform. We've profitably bootstrapped our double digit annual growth to
thousands of customers now (including Microsoft, GE, Disney, etc.)

Join us if you want to work on an incredibly sophisticated frontend app (check
out our visual editor on vwo.com) or handling 10 billion+ requests/mo excites
you (we've rolled out our own content distribution network across multiple
continents).

Check out our team culture at
[http://team.wingify.com/](http://team.wingify.com/) and engineering blog at
[http://engineering.wingify.com/](http://engineering.wingify.com/)

Email me: paras {at} wingify {dot} com

------
bostik
Smarkets, London, UK. Sorry, no remote.

We're always looking for generalist, python-happy software engineers. If you
know, or want to learn erlang, even better.

Smarkets is a modern betting exchange with significantly lower transaction
fees than the competition. We're a well-funded company with a small, agile
development team, and our platform has handled over £600 million of bets since
launching in 2010. Smarkets has been featured in publications such as Wired,
The Wall Street Journal and TechCrunch and was recently selected as part of
the Startups 100.

We are taking on the big players in the betting industry with the lean startup
playbook. We think the commission charged by such players is too high,
spelling for opportunity to do better.

We're building a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority. Whether you want to work on the trading exchange or the frontend,
you'll be solving real and challenging problems - from scaling to optimising
python to handling near real-time design constraints.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly on Python and Erlang, and
relies heavily on asynchronous programming techniques. We use REST where we
can. Life at Smarkets circles around version control, configuration management
and automated testing. We can, and do, deploy to production several times a
day.

Our software stack is built around Linux, Vagrant, Flask, Eventlet, Postgres,
RabbitMQ, Git and Chef - but we are not resistant to change as needed.

To see all our jobs, visit:
[http://smarkets.com/about/jobs/](http://smarkets.com/about/jobs/)

------
ccschmitz
CCI Systems - Iron Mountain, MI (remote)

We build software for provisioning, monitoring and supporting networks. Most
of our stack is software is in Ruby on Rails right now, but we are in the
process of breaking things apart into smaller services that can be consumed
our SPAs and iOS/Android apps.

Perks:

* 100% remote team.

* Flexible schedule. Outside of a few regular meetings, get work done on your own schedule.

* Medical, dental and vision insurance.

* A stipend for investing in your health (e.g. gym memberships or buying your own workout equipment).

* ESOP program.

If you are interested, please reach out to chris.schmitz [at] ccisystems [dot]
com.

\----

Currently looking to fill 2 positions:

Software Engineer:

* Maintain existing Rails applications and APIs for our core services.

* Research and implement new web services in technologies that are better suited for the work we are doing.

Front End Engineer:

* Build UIs for things like provisioning network equipment, dashboards for reporting monitoring information and ticketing systems for the support team.

* Maintain a UI component kit, similar to Bootstrap and Foundation, that is shared between all of our applications.

* Most of our new UI work is in Angular, but we are actively exploring other tools, like React, for our desktop UIs and mobile development.

------
lylo
FreeAgent, Edinburgh or REMOTE (UK)

[http://www.freeagent.com](http://www.freeagent.com)

jobs@freeagent.com

## TL;DR

Successful UK SaaS startup FreeAgent are looking for a Senior Software
Engineer and Software Engineer for our award-winning Ruby/Rails product.

## Details

We’re looking for people to come and contribute towards our mission of
democratising accounting for freelancers and micro-businesses across the
world!

We’re a leading UK online accounting platform with over 40,000 delighted
customers and continued high growth. You’ll be working with some of the
smartest engineers around, collaborating on new features and taking a leading
role in solving the technical challenges that come with building a hugely
popular web application, in a scalable, performant, and elegant way.

More details on the website:

[http://www.freeagent.com/company/jobs/senior-software-
engine...](http://www.freeagent.com/company/jobs/senior-software-engineer)

[http://www.freeagent.com/company/jobs/software-
engineer](http://www.freeagent.com/company/jobs/software-engineer)

~~~
mavdi
Work for these guys! they created my favourite web app of all time.

------
maramaemartin
Course Hero, located in the San Francisco Bay Area (Redwood City, CA), is
looking for a Senior Software Engineer

Course Hero is creating a platform where students and experts can share and
access great academic content they need to succeed at any time, from anywhere.
Today, millions of students take advantage of our educational resources
including study guides, flashcards and tutors.

Course Hero is looking for a Sr. Software engineer who can hit the ground
running. Our engineering team releases code every day to millions of people,
so we're looking for someone who can take on challenges, build new features,
and iterate quickly.

As compensation, we're offering a competitive salary, stock, full benefits,
401k, regularly planned team events and outings, Free Friday lunches, endless
snacks & drinks, plus on-site amenities including a day spa, full-service
cafe, and free membership to a 7500 sq ft fitness center.

For more information, visit:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/793](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/793)

------
drallison
Audio Visual Engineer TEMPORARY - Palo Alto, CA

Responsibilities:

• Design a new video capture system for the classroom that integrates with the
Extron matrix switcher and touch panel control currently in place. • Design a
new multi-channel sound system for the classroom. • Provide maintenance of
general use spaces. • Consult with faculty in the use of technologically
enhanced classrooms. • Provide technical and organizational support for CCRMA
Concert Stage, Mobile 24-channel surround audio system and the installation of
a multi-channel loudspeaker system for upcoming events and classes focused on
multichannel audio. • Regular testing of workstation sound cards for approx.
40 Linux workstations. • Assist the CCRMA Staff with software maintenance. •
Provide faculty and student tech support for use of specialized multi-channel
studios.

The ideal candidate will have 4 or more years experience in Academic
Technology, Audio Visual or Audio Engineering , and system installation and
maintenance. A degree in music technology or a related engineering field is
preferred. • Extensive experience with audio visual systems. • Excellent
teaching, communication, and interpersonal skills. • Excellent time management
and project management skills. • Facility with Linux and Macintosh
environments. • Experience developing web sites using graphics, audio, and
video resources. • Experience working with content management systems.

The work is expected to be full time, 40 hours per week. Flexible hours will
be needed related to event production. Time sheets will be required. The job
is temporary while a search for a permanent staff member is being conducted
and terminates when that concludes. Pay is $30-45 hourly, depending on
experience.

Send résumés and cover letter to info@ccrma.stanford.edu with the subject
“Audio Visual Engineer application.”

------
FreshPuzzles
Seen.co - New York City Looking for: Full-Stack / Architects / Data Hackers

Come join a growing team tackling a big challenge - summarizing mobile stories
by ranking their real-time media and alerting users to what’s noteworthy by
building automatic summaries. We're doing it with smart, decent people, and
funding from great investors in one of the best cities in the world! Our team
is made up of experts in search, ranking and mobile products. Altogether we
are applying 2 patents, 8 papers and 3 Google Research Awards to integrate
machine learning with breaking news and social curation.

We're building a core of passionate devs and the next few hires will have an
important hand in the direction of the product. The existing team has
experience at Yahoo, Endeca and Frog Design and we value folks who are
curious, hard working, humble and love a good challenge.

Full list of jobs and descriptions here:
[https://angel.co/seen/jobs](https://angel.co/seen/jobs) or just email us
directly jobs@seen.co

------
maramaemartin
Course Hero, located in the San Francisco Bay Area (Redwood City, CA), is
looking for a Software Engineer

Course Hero is creating a platform where students and experts can share and
access great academic content they need to succeed at any time, from anywhere.
Today, millions of students take advantage of our educational resources
including study guides, flashcards and tutors.

Course Hero is looking for a software engineer who can hit the ground running.
Our engineering team releases code every day to millions of people, so we're
looking for someone who can take on challenges, build new features, and
iterate quickly.

As compensation, we're offering a competitive salary, stock, full benefits,
401k, regularly planned team events and outings, Free Friday lunches, endless
snacks & drinks, plus on-site amenities including a day spa, full-service
cafe, and free membership to a 7500 sq ft fitness center.

For more information, visit:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/792](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/792)

------
michaeldiamant
Back-end/Full Stack Scala Developer - Boston, MA - nToggle

The nToggle engineering team seeks individuals passionate and disciplined
about writing great software, and working together to tackle the challenges of
the programmatic ad tech space. The team values developers that are
enthusiastic about learning and sharing knowledge, view software development
as a craft, and have an eye for typed functional programming.

As a member of the engineering team, you will gain a deep understanding of
programmatic ad tech and be on the cutting edge of “ad tech 3.0”, developing
large scale distributed systems with deep technical and mathematical
challenges. The types of challenges that the team works on everyday include
large scale data analysis and high performance software built on top of Scala,
Scalaz, Finagle, Elasticsearch, and Spark.

If you're interested in working with us, please apply via
[http://www.ntoggle.com/back-end-full-stack-scala-
developer](http://www.ntoggle.com/back-end-full-stack-scala-developer).

------
spooneybarger
TheLadders - NYC Office

TheLadders mission is to help professionals improve their career. Its
something we all have and few of us really know what we are doing. We seek to
leverage technical solutions to what is a fundamentally human endeavor.

We're looking for excellent engineers who are interested in collaborating with
their engineering, product, data science and marketing colleagues to create
great products for our customers.

Some tech we use to accomplish that:

Backbone.js, iOs, Android, Scala, Java, RabbitMQ, Storm, ElasticSearch.

We believe in investing in our engineers and have a generous training stipend.
Additionally, we seek to foster a culture that values learning and
collaboration. To learn more about our engineering culture check out these
posts from our engineering blog:

[http://dev.theladders.com/2015/02/conclave/](http://dev.theladders.com/2015/02/conclave/)
[http://dev.theladders.com/2013/02/onboarding/](http://dev.theladders.com/2013/02/onboarding/)

We look forward to hearing from you.

email: sallen@theladders.com

~~~
karangoeluw
> Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords
> INTERN, REMOTE, or VISA if the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome

------
tparikh
Location: Almaden CA, Austin TX, Dublin OH, Littleton MA, New York NY,
Pittsburgh PA, Rochester MA, Raleigh MC, Yorktown Heights NY

[http://www.ibm.com/watsonjobs](http://www.ibm.com/watsonjobs)

Experience a world-class internship program! You’ll work on cutting-edge
cognitive computing technology, grow your expertise through experiential
learning, and have an opportunity to demonstrate your talent.

Internships Opportunities for Undergrad and Masters Students

Tools Developer - SWG-0691285 You’ll specialize in designing, developing, and
testing tools that enable Watson to work with large datasets, domain experts
to train the systems and developers to consume cognitive capabilities. You’ll
also be developing capabilities that make the Watson development team more
productive and efficient in its solution delivery.

Java Developer - SWG-0694944 You’ll be well versed in Java Object Oriented
(OO) programming with experience in systems development, distributed computing
and linux development. Experience and conceptual understanding in highly
available systems, performance engineering, parallel processing and web
application development is also advantageous.

Solution Engineer/Tech Lead - SWG-0695086 You’ll facilitate the building of a
Watson Solution for a particular customer including achieving the performance
needed for success. You’ll work primarily with the Customer, Watson Lab
Services Leadership and Watson Core Development to help deliver a signature
Watson solution.

Performance Engineer - SWG-0710282 You’ll use your expertise in tools,
methodologies and practices to ferret out any performance issues in Watson
cloud based solutions. You’ll think preventive best practices, but can also
isolate and solution esoteric performance problems on many different products.

User Interface Developer -SWG-0710499 UI Developers are graphic and
interaction developers who have an eye for clean, intuitive development. You
have the drive to create the best experience for the users and thrive as part
of a cross-functional team in a highly collaborative environment

Software Engineer/Cloud Developer - SWG-0713425 You’ll bring Watson solutions
to the cloud with your experience in cloud development, large scale systems
design/implementation, and service oriented architecture
design/implementation. We’re looking for Cloud Developers, Cloud
Infrastructure Deployment Engineers, Cloud Operations and Support Engineers,
Cloud Security Analysts and Cloud Extensions Programmers.

I'm available for any questions you might have at tparikh [at] us [dot] ibm
[dot] com

------
phila76ers
Basketball Operations Analyst

Philadelphia 76ers - Philadelphia, PA

Full-time/Intern

The Philadelphia 76ers are looking to add talented new developers, software
engineers, statistical analysts, and data scientists to the team. Basketball
analysts will work as a part of the front office and collaborate extensively
with the entire basketball operations department including President and GM
Sam Hinkie. Experience in basketball is not required; analytical talent and
learning easily is. The Sixers are looking for both permanent employees and
interns. Most basketball analysts will work in our basketball operations
office in Philadelphia but other arrangements may be possible. If you're
passionate about basketball and have technical skills that you think could
help an NBA team, please see the official posting and apply here:
[http://nbateamjobs.teamworkonline.com/teamwork/r.cfm?i=71706](http://nbateamjobs.teamworkonline.com/teamwork/r.cfm?i=71706)

If you have questions, you can reach us at bballopsjobs@sixers.com.

------
azth
Exabeam - Platform QA Engineer - San Mateo, CA - Full time

As a Platform QA Engineer, you will have the opportunity to design and develop
test frameworks that will exercise the functionality of the Exabeam Big Data
Security Analytics platform. You will play a key role in developing strategy,
tools, processes, and frameworks to test individual modules, as well as the
complete platform.

We expect you to have a strong background in building test frameworks for
large-scale backend server platforms. You will also be expected to have a
strong background in software quality assurance methodologies and processes.

Responsibilities:

• Creatively design and develop innovative testing frameworks that will test
the functionality of our platform as a whole and at a module/component level.

• Analyze and report on test results that our team can use to ensure the
quality of the platform. Improving the efficiency, reliability, and stability
of the platform.

• Collaborate with other engineers, providing testing insights and coming up
with innovative solutions to improve and ensure the quality of our platform

• Configure and deploy server test environments on physical hardware and cloud
based server instances.

Requirements:

• Strong experience in building test frameworks • Strong experience in setting
up and working in Linux server environments • Strong working knowledge of
software quality assurance methodologies and be well versed in the various
types of tests • Outstanding problem solving, logic, and analytical skills •
Extremely organized in keeping track and documenting testing progress and
results • Terrific communication/interaction skills to collaborate and work
well as a member of the engineering team

Contact: ziad [AT] exabeam [DOT] com

------
maggyhillen
Udemy - Downtown San Francisco, CA (near BART & Caltrain) Udemy's mission is
to help anyone learn anything online. Our online course marketplace serves a
huge, global community of 5 million student students and includes more than
20,000 courses served up in more than 50 languages, designed by our community
of 10,000 expert instructors.

Our tech stack is primarily Python/PHP/Django. We run Javascript (Angular and
Require are our primary JS frameworks) on the frontend and MySQL on the
backend.

Our development environment is characterized by Agile practices, frequent and
honest feedback on code quality and rapid iteration - typically code is
accepted into our codebase within 1-2 hours of the pull request being sent.

We're hiring (experienced only at this time, sorry!) Fullstack, Frontend,
Backend, Mobile and DevOps engineers. email Maggy at maggy.hillen@udemy.com
for additional info or apply online at
[https://about.udemy.com/careers/](https://about.udemy.com/careers/)

------
seniorghost
Company: ClassDojo ([http://www.classdojo.com](http://www.classdojo.com))

Location: San Francisco

About Us: We're a small team of ~20 people (10 engineers) making one of the
world's most popular education apps. Help make classrooms happier and more
positive with engaged parents and students, and get handwritten fan mail from
teachers and students every day on account of your impact. We value
collaboration, joint ownership of product, and high test coverage.

Roles:

\- Senior Backend Engineer: expand our service-oriented architecture to help
us scale to tens of millions of active users. Work in node.js with some Go on
the horizon.

\- Lead Android Engineer: take charge of our app which, each September, is in
the top 50 worldwide.

Contact: email me at peter [at] classdojo [dot] com or visit
[http://www.classdojo.com/jobs](http://www.classdojo.com/jobs). Check out our
engineering blog as well at
[http://engineering.classdojo.com/](http://engineering.classdojo.com/)

------
AngelaN
Airphrame -- San Francisco, CA

Drone startup hiring full stack web developer.

We’re looking to hire a Full-Stack software engineer with solid foundational
programming skills and at least 4 years professional experience and has built
several large web apps using different front end frameworks.

\--Interesting Technology-- Scala Backend. Technologies include http4s, Slick,
Postgres, PostGIS With a preference for statically typed languages front end.
(ie. typescript) AWS skills a plus. Linux System Admin a plus. Devops skills a
plus.

\--Interesting Business-- At Airphrame, www.airphrame.com, Our goal is to
deploy a fleet of fleet of flying robots, potentially 10,000’s across the
world, that are constantly updating geophysical data (such as 3D point cloud
sets) for mapping platforms, environmental & civil engineers, and other
business who can utilize such data. We’ve been in business 3 years, have
recently raised 5M serA, and have paying customers who love us. In the
present, our data is invaluable to maintaining utilities infrastructure (dams,
powerlines, highways, rail, etc). In the future, robots (for delivery, cars,
etc) will depend on good mapping data to navigate the physical world - and we
will be an essential part of that.

\--Interesting People/Place-- We’re a small and highly skilled group who
prefers working with top talent than at a big company. Founded by three
engineers: Mechatronics, Unmanned Systems, and Software, you’d be in the first
10 employees. We have a young environment with offices in MidMarket SF and a
robotics laboratory (aka adult treehouse) in Oakland.

APPLICATION PROCESS Please send an email to: jobs at airphrame.com, subject:
[Position Name] Please include github account or code samples Career Page:
[http://www.airphrame.com/careers/](http://www.airphrame.com/careers/)

------
benrict
Front End Developer - Internship - Paris, France

OpenDataSoft is searching for a new front-end intern to join its 9-people team
(including 5 R&D people). We are looking for someone to join our R&D team to
work on our product (in short, a SaaS platform dedicated to helping companies
and cities share their data in a usable and understandable way). This includes
working a lot with AngularJS, Python (Django), and dealing with data in
various ways, especially datavisualization.

We have a good history when it comes to interns and you'd be our third front-
end intern in more than 3 years of existence.

You can find a much more detailed description here, including how to apply (in
french):
[https://gist.github.com/richterb/f9415f8c31ab84fcd111](https://gist.github.com/richterb/f9415f8c31ab84fcd111)

If you're around on March 28th, we'll have a stand in the Paris Startup Job
Fair: [http://jobfair.rudebaguette.com/](http://jobfair.rudebaguette.com/)

------
fheisler
TrackMaven | Software Engineer | Washington, DC (will help with relocation)

See our engineering blog at
[http://engineroom.trackmaven.com](http://engineroom.trackmaven.com)

TrackMaven enables marketers to identify new opportunities and track the
success of their marketing strategies against their competition. Our engineers
are responsible for a product that helps shape the marketing efforts of major
brands from the NBA to NPR. As one of the first dozen members of our
engineering team, you will have the opportunity to help define a new way to
approach marketing!

We are always finding new ways to:

\- Store incoming data from dozens of APIs while maintaining a fast customer
experience

\- Identify trending topics among millions of pieces of content using
Elasticsearch and NLP

\- Create awesome visualization tools around complex and highly diverse
datasets

\- Analyze everything from tweets to press releases to discover new marketing
strategies

Python, Django, AngularJS, D3, Elasticsearch, AWS...

To apply: [http://trackmaven.com/careers](http://trackmaven.com/careers)

------
Eduardo3rd
Formlabs - Special Projects Engineer Boston Full Time - No Remote

The Formlabs Special Projects team is building the future of desktop
manufacturing.

3D printing requires a complex interplay of software, hardware, electronics
and materials. On Special Projects you get to do it all. As a member of this
group you will design, prototype, build, and test systems that could go into
future generations of our 3D printers. We are hacking electromechanical
systems and iterating quickly to find elegant solutions to challenging
problems.

Special Projects is setup to make unique and comprehensive impacts on the
future of 3D printing at Formlabs. If you are passionate about hands-on
engineering and are ready to tackle complex challenges with real world
constraints we want you to join our team as a Special Projects Engineer.

Sharing a portfolio/website that reflects your engineering work or projects is
required for this position.

The Job:

\- Design and build initial prototypes for next generation of 3D printing

\- Work with a small team inside of a rapidly growing startup

You:

\- Have hacker skills that would put MacGyver to shame

\- Are ready to dive into complex electromechanical systems

\- Thrive in a technical environment with constantly shifting goals and
priorities

\- Enjoy contributing to projects that are larger than you can build alone

\- Constantly imagine new desktop manufacturing systems

\- Can keep your work a secret

Apply online at [http://formlabs.theresumator.com/apply/NaA7qB/Special-
Projec...](http://formlabs.theresumator.com/apply/NaA7qB/Special-Projects-
Engineer.html) or email Eduardo@formlabs.com

------
meritt
Savvr - Senior Software Engineer - Portland, OR - Full-Time

Portland-based Savvr, a leader in open-source data collection and distribution
is looking to add senior level developers to our staff. Your role:

• Work closely with internal analysts to determine the viability of new data
products

• Take the lead role on research and development, coding and launching new
data collections and analyst reports

• Ongoing optimization and enhancement of the data to meet the needs of
clients and analysts

• Automate and deliver routine data reports for client distribution

• Share your knowledge – work closely with team members to help bring new data
solutions to market

Benefits:

• Competitive salary

• Insurance reimbursement (health/vision/dental/etc.)

• Casual work environment

• Paid vacation and time off

• 401(K) plan and company matching

Desired Skills:

• 8+ years of professional experience

• Extensive experience in multiple programming languages such as: PHP, C,
Python, Ruby, or Javascript

• Experience with 'big data', data mining, databaases (relational and/or
document-oriented)

• Familiarity with cloud services: AWS, Rackspace, Digital Ocean, Linode

• Focus on back-end vs. front-end technologies

• Excellent analytical and problem-solving skills

• Experience writing and optimizing complex SQL queries

Contact: jobs@savvr.com

------
mrbird
REDWOOD CITY, CA NO REMOTE, BUT WE DO OFFER RELOCATION AND VISA SPONSORSHIP

tl;dr - We’re profitable, pride ourselves on a supportive company culture, and
hiring across the board. EdTech.

Course Hero is looking for engineers who can hit the ground running in a
variety of roles:

\- Full-stack web

\- iOS

\- Server Ops

\- Interns

We’re also hiring in product and marketing.

Our team releases code every day to millions of people, so we're looking for
someone who can take on challenges, build new features, and iterate quickly.
Each engineer has a role in building Course Hero's architecture and will have
the opportunity to touch all parts of the stack. Our projects are big but our
team is small, so you’ll see projects from start to finish, working closely
with product managers and designers to ensure successful results.

Our company culture is very open, flat, and transparent. We succeed and learn
together. Our office is very comfortable, has a lot of natural light, and
great amenities like a gym and walking trails onsite. We’ve tried hard to make
this a pleasant and inspiring place to do creative work.

Most importantly, we seek to hire individuals whose personality, integrity and
passion for our business make our team better as a whole. We’re growing fast,
profitable (yes, it’s true!), and looking for another core team member to push
us toward the future.

For mobile, we’re focused on iOS for now. Our web stack is LAMP (Symfony/PHP)
+ jQuery and AngularJS, but we’re open to people with all kinds of experience.

[https://www.coursehero.com/jobs/](https://www.coursehero.com/jobs/)

Please email: jobs@coursehero.com (and put “Hacker News” in the subject)

------
geobmx540
Vouch Financial

San Francisco, CA - Close to AT&T Park

Vouch is the first social network for credit. Vouch is working to increase
access to credit and financial power for over 70M working Americans. Vouch was
founded in 2013 by an ex-PayPal and Prosper team to make credit available to
subprime and near-prime borrowers who are more creditworthy than their FICO
score would indicate.

YOU: are part cowboy/cowgirl, part scientist, all pragmatist that knows how to
balance many priorities and ship great, finished products. Understand how to
weigh the trade off for development decisions, whether it’s building, buying,
adopting a framework, outsourcing or something else entirely. Know how to
avoid common security pitfalls when handling sensitive, personal information
like financial data; some people call you paranoid, you call it not creating
undue risk. Love building for business first.

US: two times top trending on AngelList with backing by First Round Capital,
Greylock, IDG Ventures. Excellent engineers, financial wizards, product
savants and policy experts remaking the way people borrow money and understand
their trusted, financial network. Team of former PayPal, Prosper, Bank of the
West, Stanford, Google, Yahoo and many startups.

Standout qualities we’re looking for: • 5+ years experience web services: •
HTML5 (CSS3/JavaScript) • Ruby/Rails • Bonus points for Pivotal Tracker
experience. • Loves money! (financial services/products).

SKILLS Finance, Javascript, HTML, CSS, jQuery, SQL, Ruby, Web Development,
PostgreSQL, Agile Software Develoment, Generalist, Full-Stack Web Development,
Twitter Bootstrap, Ruby on Rails

Connect with one of us on LinkedIn
[https://www.linkedin.com/company/vouch](https://www.linkedin.com/company/vouch)
or me an email prescott@vouch.com

------
pretzel
Qubit - London - Full Time

Qubit enables people to personalise their websites by connecting a data-store
of visitor state to a framework for UI components that make it really easy for
marketers to make use of their data.

Having recently got Series B funding, we are really ramping up our development
team and are looking in particular for:

* UX designers and

* full stack Javascript engineers.

Our product is based around making technical problems easy for non-developers
so we really like having UX experts working closely along side our engineers
as we release new iterations of our product.

Our tech stack is constantly growing with new tools that help us work better:
at the moment we are excited by Flux, React.js, SuitCSS and finding smart ways
to deploy our SOA backend, based around Node.js.

We help each other grow with 1:1 mentoring, coding dojos and pairing. We open
source as much as we can. We are constantly striving to improve our coding and
our development processes.

If that sounds like your sort of place - drop us a line at
careers+HN@qubitproducts.com, telling us a bit about yourself and what you are
after.

------
ditesh
GrabTaxi is a South East Asian startup that aims to transform the way 600
million people commute every day. We want to improve the safety and efficiency
of our taxis by leveraging on advancements in GPS and mobile technology.

Our production scale is massive. We process hundreds of thousands of real time
bookings a day, and when you push out new code, tons of people will use what
you made. Operating at this level is hard but incredibly rewarding.

As a leader in an exciting and fast-paced industry that is evolving daily, we
are seeking talented engineers to join our team. You will specialize in
building elegant products that bring our unique On-Demand Transport experience
to millions of people, anytime and anywhere.

Location: Kuala Lumpur (Malaysia) or Singapore

Open Positions (full time): a. iOS and Android engineers b. Backend engineers
(strong understand of CS fundamentals is a must, experience in Node.js or Go
is a plus but not required) c. Rails engineers d. Frontend engineers

Contact us at careers@grabtaxi.com (mention that you saw this job ad on HN)

------
johnwards
TripAdvisor, Oxford UK, are looking for full stack engineers to join the team.

Have some Java/.net experience, along side some Python/PHP/Ruby and build
stuff for the web then we're interested in you :)

We have senior and mid/junior positions open:

* Senior (Salary: £60-100,000): [https://tripadvisor.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?...](https://tripadvisor.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=51502)

* Mid (Salary: £40-60,000): [https://tripadvisor.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?...](https://tripadvisor.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=51522)

Why join us? Well other than the highly competitive salary and the perks such
as share scheme, bonus, family health care, life insurance etc....

You'll join us at the start of a new project building the new supply platform
for the Vacation Rentals side of the business, using microservices, CI and
CD... working with some of the smartest engineers from across TripAdvisor.

~~~
ravitation
US citizens?

------
duggan
Barricade - Cork, Ireland (relocation package available).

Positions:

* Infrastructure Engineer [Starting at €45,000 and 0.25% equity]

* Frontend Engineer [Starting at €40,000 and 0.25% equity]

* Data Science Engineer [Starting at €45,000, and 0.25% equity]

We are working at the intersection of amazing user-experience, advanced
security and cutting-edge artificial intelligence.

Our approach to work is drastically different to other security companies.

Every discussion, every feature starts from the customer's point-of-view and
from a design perspective. We work very hard on understanding the pains,
figuring out what our customers want and ultimately give them what they need.

We don't understand why security products have to be so complex, ugly,
expensive, and ill-adapted to today's application development and deployment
lifecycle.

Our goal is to take these complex systems and completely abstract them from
the user. Security is hard, managing and responding to security events
shouldn't be hard.

See [https://barricade.io/jobs.html](https://barricade.io/jobs.html) for more
information.

------
hughstephens
Dialogue Group (Project name TBC) |
[http://dialoguegroup.com.au](http://dialoguegroup.com.au) | Melbourne,
Australia but REMOTE totally OK | UI/UX designer | Salary negotiable – it's a
contract/hourly role

We're producing an awesome new app/ecosystem in the tertiary healthcare
(hospital) space. Think slack meets trello meets doctors.

It's super-early days. We have ideas, we have some potential workflows, but a
core part of this product's success will be its interface and user experience.
Doctors are one of the most time-poor audiences around, and so being able to
pick up the iOS/Android app + web interface quickly and easily will be the
'make or break' in delivering our product.

I'm looking for someone who can help us with the UX/UI on an advice basis, and
provide design mockups for us to then do an MVP build on top of (are you an
awesome dev? I'd prefer to build it cross-platform so if you have experience
for stage 2 feel free to get in touch).

I'm a strong 'ship it early, ship it quick' advocate, so if you're someone who
can take 'mockups' from sketch to full HTML (or even better, Angular/Ionic or
similar in JavaScript) you will win all the dogepoints.

Remote job (but we'll need to Skype here and there to chat and meet
obviously...), happy to pay you on an hourly basis as a contractor, which is
why I haven't put a salary range up! I should say though that I'm not looking
for a $500/hr super insane skilled person, but also not a $20/hr
eLancer...mid-level I guess then. If you're currently working somewhere
awesome FT and just feel like helping someone else out (paid obviously) as a
side project that's okay too...

Anyway, get in touch. My email is hugh at dialoguegroup dot com dot au, and we
can have a chat.

------
sudonim
Senior Scaling Engineer at Customer.io - Remote

[http://grnh.se/uvjh5s](http://grnh.se/uvjh5s)

We're looking for an experienced Engineer to help scale our service in order
to stay ahead of our growth. You'll be joining our team of 11. We're a geo-
distributed company, working across 5 different timezones.

You can be wherever you want to be.

We’re currently dealing with > 5 TB of event data stored in Riak and ESDB (our
custom event storage system) as well 250 GB of customer data (and growing
fast). Over 580 companies are currently relying on customer.io and we want the
service to become more reliable for every customer as we continue to grow.

You’ll be responsible for:

* Removing points of failure * Scaling our existing technologies * Replacing technologies that won’t scale * Working on operational issues with the services * Building systems to monitor performance and up time of our services.

Check out the full job posting and apply here:
[http://grnh.se/uvjh5s](http://grnh.se/uvjh5s)

~~~
okulik
Full job posting is nowhere to be found :).

------
thecodemonkey
Engage | Washington DC / Northern Virginia

At Engage we use technology and disruptive thinking to solve big problems for
innovators worldwide. We're looking to add a WordPress developer to our
creative team in our brand new Old Town Alexandria offices. Here's what we're
looking for:

\- Strong PHP/MySQL background

\- Intimate understanding of relational databases

\- Be comfortable with server administration (though by no means an expert
level)

\- Well versed in CSS, HTML, AJAX, and JavaScript

\- A love of creative problem solving

\- Comfortable working on tight deadlines and in a team environment

\- A passion for the open source community

\- In general, a nice person to be around who enjoys tackling challenges and
learning new skills

\- Comfortable with version control—We use Git

\- Experience with Vagrant a plus

\- Bonus points if you have experience with Facebook Connect, Twitter Login,
OAuth, etc​

Is this you? Please apply here:

[http://engagedc.theresumator.com/apply/rXXauf/WordPress-
Deve...](http://engagedc.theresumator.com/apply/rXXauf/WordPress-
Developer.html) or contact me directly if you have any questions: mathias AT
engagedc.com

------
pingram1
Curriculet - Full Time - San Francisco, CA -
[http://curriculet.com](http://curriculet.com)

Curriculet is looking for senior frontend and backend software engineers who
are passionate about improving America's literacy through technology.

Curriculet enables students to read more deeply and teachers to teach better
in their classrooms. We're an online reading platform that allows teachers to
embed lesson plans on top of books, articles, other texts. Our team is made up
of former educators and startup veterans. You'll be joining a well funded
company that is <10 people.

Fully Funded Startup:

* Competitive benefits package, including healthcare, etc.

* Awesome view of San Francisco from the 41st floor

* Macbooks, Mac monitors, standing desks

Senior Software Engineer:

* 5+ years experience

* Smart, motivated, ready to build something that isn't another todo app

* Ruby on Rails experience preferred, but not required

Mobile Engineer:

* iOS or Android (or both!)

* Someone who can own the entire app cycle from development to deployment

* Has an opinion about API design and isn't afraid of looking at backend code

* Introduce yourself here: jobs+hn@curriculet.com

------
rattray
CTO -- Bangalore, India -- VISA

Babajob helps people at the bottom of the pyramid elevate their class level by
finding a better job.

2014 was awesome for us. We added 2 million job seekers, 50,000 employers,
grew to 60 employees and launched two amazing products. We’re well-funded and
have healthy cash flow.

In the next year, we must go from handling 20,000 missed calls a day now to
200,000; from 1m desktop and mobile visitors a month to 20 million, from a Dev
team of 9 to 50 and an operations and sales team of 25 to 250.

We’re looking for someone who has lived through this kind of growth and
company transformation at another startup, because we haven’t and could use
some steady hands. We’re looking for someone with the charisma to attract and
inspire a stellar collection of developers, designers and PMs.

Most importantly, we’re looking for someone passionate about not only scaling
something huge, but scaling something that changes the world for the better.

If this sounds beyond interesting to you, email our CEO Sean Blagsvedt at
{first_name}@babajob.com.

------
RaizlabsTalent
Raizlabs - [http://raizlabs.com](http://raizlabs.com) \- Boston, MA and
Oakland, CA

Mobile Strategy, Design, and Development

What you'll do at Raizlabs:

Do more than code. Raizlabs is seeking experienced mobile developers (Android
and iOS), Web Developers (RoR, Angular, etc.), and user experience/user
interface (UX/UI) designers to engineer beautiful apps and influence product
direction for startups and big brands like Virgin, Bloomingdale’s, Localytics,
RunKeeper, Rue La La, Care.com, HubSpot and many more.

We’ve worked in a diverse array of fields ranging from education to medical
wearables and are always playing with novel technologies.

You’ll be working with enthusiastic and supportive peers in a trust-based work
environment. In fact, you’ll be helping to keep it that way.

Sounds like fun, right?

Check out our openings and apply to:
[http://raizlabs.theresumator.com/apply/](http://raizlabs.theresumator.com/apply/)
or email me directly with questions: anik.das@raizlabs.com

------
tankcmy
Import.io - London, UK

We are a young startup that’s shaking up the world of data. From our homebase
in London, we’re working hard to give people a totally new way to access data
from the web. We have an amazing user base and were most recently voted Best
Startup by O'Reilly Strata Santa Clara, GigaOM and Web Summit. Backed by top
European VCs and Valley-based angel investors, our aim is to make a big impact
in the world of data.

[https://www.import.io/jobs](https://www.import.io/jobs)

We are looking for:

1) Machine Learning Engineer - [https://www.import.io/jobs/ml-
engineer.html](https://www.import.io/jobs/ml-engineer.html)

You will be the lead of the our Machine Intelligence team that creates and
evolves our data identification and intelligence technology, powered by data
from our data extraction technology like
[https://magic.import.io/](https://magic.import.io/). We have begun to utilize
the latest techniques in Artificial Intelligence, Machine Learning (including
Deep Learning) and Natural Language Processing, and want someone to accelerate
this.

2) Data Extraction Engineer - [https://www.import.io/jobs/de-
engineer.html](https://www.import.io/jobs/de-engineer.html)

We're looking for someone with commercial experience in data extraction, web
crawling and data indexing.

3) Dev Ops Engineer - [https://www.import.io/jobs/dev-ops-
engineer.html](https://www.import.io/jobs/dev-ops-engineer.html)

We’re looking for someone who will help our complex and challenging systems
evolve and grow! You will be responsible for the overall health and well-being
of our mission critical infrastructure.

------
wrath
360pi, Ottawa Ontario, Canada

Company Overview: 360pi helps top retailers compete and win in an era when
shoppers expect and demand complete price transparency. Our customer base of
"brick & mortar", e-commerce, and multichannel retailers accounts for over
$US100 billion in annual retail sales and includes Ace Hardware, Best Buy
Canada, build.com, TrueValue, and Guitar Center, among others.

We are looking for young and talented developers to help us write crawlers and
products that will reshape the retail industry. If you are interested, see the
links below. You can email any questions at dominic@360pi.com

[http://360pi.theresumator.com/apply/D1tgGu/Technical-
Service...](http://360pi.theresumator.com/apply/D1tgGu/Technical-Services-
Developer.html) [http://360pi.theresumator.com/apply/4g5vIa/Devops-
Specialist...](http://360pi.theresumator.com/apply/4g5vIa/Devops-
Specialist.html)

------
ben336
Windsor Circle [http://www.windsorcircle.com/](http://www.windsorcircle.com/)
\- Durham NC

\- Database Developer

\- Senior Software Engineer (Python)

\- Senior Data Scientist

=====================================

We're hiring developers to join our funded startup (in 2014 we closed a $6.25M
Series B) to help us build and expand our market leading Retention Automation
Platform.

Our tech stack includes Python, Pyramid, and PostgreSQL on the backend and
Backbone.js/Marionette on the front end. This is an exciting opportunity to
get in on the ground floor with salary and stock options while working with
cutting edge technology. Telecommuting is available 1-2 days/wk with the rest
of your time spent in our awesome downtown Durham, North Carolina office.

In addition to our developer openings we are now hiring a senior data
scientist, who would be responsible for defining our data science approach
going forward.

More info here:
[http://www.windsorcircle.com/jobs](http://www.windsorcircle.com/jobs)

------
textin
Textin - Remote sales manager - Comission: 4 months MRR per sale -
[http://textin.io](http://textin.io)

Textin helps companies cut employee slack by generating timesheets with simple
worker sms checkins.

This is done by placing "Clockers" \- tiny digital time clocks that keep
changing 6-digit code every 30 seconds. In order to check-in, all the worker
must do is to send this code as an SMS within this 30 second timeframe.
Timesheets are generated automatically and are available instantaneously in
the textin.io web dashboard.

Your job is to prospect, generate leads, engage potential customers, handle
inbound leads and, most importantly, perform direct sales of: 1) Textin
platform subscription (monthly reoccurring payment) 2) Clocker devices (one-
time cost, shipped worldwide by DHL)

As sales, your commission will be the first 4 months of reoccurring payments
from the deal you close sent to you monthly for 4 months after each payment
from the client.

The end-price of a single Clocker device to the client is ~10$ (depending on
amount). Shipping is included. We sell them at cost or loss.

The platform subscription starts at $5 per worker (discounts available). So
netting a company that tracks 100 workers nets you $2000 during 4 month period
(5 _100_ 4=2000).

Our clients are in Construction, Cleaning, Delivery, Hospitality, Real estate,
Telecommunications, Transportation, Travel &Tourism.

The main pain-point Textin addresses is temporary or outsourced workers, as it
requires no additional equipment or training. The worker must use their own
phone, and simply text (send as SMS) a 6-digit number they see with their own
eyes to a number. All the manager must do, on the other hand, is simply enter
the worker's phone number and name to Textin dashboard.

Apply at info@textin.io

------
DominoDataLab
Domino Data Lab
([http://www.dominodatalab.com/](http://www.dominodatalab.com/)) is looking
for Scala developers. We are in San Francisco and also open to remote
candidates. Email us at jobs@dominodatalab.com.

Our customer base is growing fast and we need engineers to sustain an
aggressive roadmap for the product. This is an excellent opportunity to join a
company that has traction but is still small.

We're looking for someone with serious tech chops; our product is not a simple
CRUD app. We have a desktop client, an asynchronous web app, job distribution,
a custom revisioned file store, cluster management, and a dash of virtualized
containers; heavy security and reliability requirements. Our stack is Scala
(and Play), with MongoDB and some Javascript on the front end. Ideally we'd
like someone who's comfortable with these technologies, but great engineers
who can quickly learn new technologies are also fine with us.

------
JayNeely
Boston Globe Media -
[http://bostonglobemedia.com/careers](http://bostonglobemedia.com/careers) \-
Boston, MA

In engineering & IT we're hiring:

\- Full Stack Web Developers - PHP / MySQL / Wordpress

\- Front End Web Developers

\- Data Security Specialist

\- Senior Systems Administrator

But we're also hiring for data science & analytics, product management,
design, marketing, and more.

Since the Boston Globe separated from the NY Times, we're making big moves
within the world of news and media. We have the challenges and innovation-
focused mindset of a startup, backed by the resources of an established
company, and the credibility of New England's most trusted brand.

We're hiring top-tier developers, product managers, UX designers, and content
directors to build, brainstorm, and grow new products. If you want to help
shape the future of journalism, check out our open jobs and see if one is
right for you:

[http://bostonglobemedia.com/careers](http://bostonglobemedia.com/careers)

------
poslathian
Software/Firmware/Systems Engineering

LeafLabs - Cambridge, MA

We are hiring Linux kernel and embedded firmware engineers to work on Project
Ara ([http://projectara.com](http://projectara.com)), Google's moonshot to
create the ultimate customizable phone, inside and out.

LeafLabs has been working with Google on this project since its inception, and
continues to play a key role in the ongoing march towards launch.

By joining our team, you can expect the opportunity to directly influence the
future of mobile computing, in the near term during Project Ara's duration,
and in the long term as we work on merging this into mainline Android.

Check things out:

[http://www.projectara.com/](http://www.projectara.com/)

[http://www.leaflabs.com/jobs](http://www.leaflabs.com/jobs)

[http://time.com/10115/google-project-ara-modular-
smartphone/](http://time.com/10115/google-project-ara-modular-smartphone/)

~~~
kbart
Sounds like a very interesting project, but I guess these positions are not
remote?

------
paulbjensen
Lead Node.js Developer - Starcount, London UK.

Starcount helps businesses to better understand their customers through
analysing social media data. It is lead by Clive Humby and Edwina Dunn, the
founders of DunnHumby, and the creators of the Tesco ClubCard.

We're looking for a Lead Developer to join us and help us deliver a new
audience analytics platform, as well as take our new content curation platform
to market.

This is an opportunity to take an important role in a small company during an
exciting period of growth and help build a business with the leadership of one
of Britain's most successful business couples.

For more details, see the posting here:
[http://lnug.org/jobs](http://lnug.org/jobs) and here:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/80693/lead-nodejs-
dev...](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/80693/lead-nodejs-developer-
starcount?a=r3Q3xzZKNeo&searchTerm=lead+node.js+developer)

~~~
boothead
All the links on your web page are 404ing (team, contact etc)

------
yasyfm
Foxtrot (foxtrot.io) - Boston

Full Stack Web Developer. Salary + Stock Options.

We're an MIT-based startup looking to bring 21st century software to the
broken trillion dollar industry that is last-mile delivery. We've just
transitioned from beta to production and are looking for a full stack web
developer to lead the management of our entire stack.

Full position description at
[http://codeity.com/jobs/foxtrot_systems/54ee0bd736c4f0000e00...](http://codeity.com/jobs/foxtrot_systems/54ee0bd736c4f0000e000005).

You'll be working closely with our CTO and Chief Software Architect in
designing and implementing new features. Example deliverables include
designing and implementing our analytics pipeline, streamlining communication
between our web-app and our mobile app, enabling communication between our API
and vehicle telematics devices.

We're very excited to meet anyone interested in jumping on board - let's grab
coffee and chat!

------
seemac
Shippable (Seattle, WA) is looking for MEAN Stack programmers (Node.js,
Angular.js) with 2+ years progressive software development experience and
passionate about developing sophisticated enterprise/cloud technology
applications. (hiring in Bangalore, India also)

Education: BS in Computer Science or equivalent. Solid foundation in computer
science, with strong competences in operating systems, computer networks, data
structures, algorithms and software design

Experience: Coding large systems and great debugging skills. Writing unit
tests and testable code. At least one scripting language, such as JavaScript,
Python, Node.js or Angular.js

Nice to have: Working knowledge of Docker, MongoDB, and RabbitMQ

About Shippable: Shippable is focused on a disruptive new vision- make
software development frictionless, fast, and high quality.

Shippable is a leading continuous delivery platform that enables customers to
innovate faster without compromising on quality. Our company’s mission is to
address the challenges and opportunities of developing software applications
across multiple teams and to bring enterprise grade CI/CD to all businesses.
More than 35,000 developers and over 4000 businesses are using Shippable to
`ship quality code faster`.

We are a well-funded startup (Techstars alumnus) focused on containerizing the
application development lifecycle. Shippable reduces friction between Dev and
Ops by enabling seamless shipping lanes for applications from code to
production. We heavily leverage Docker containers to achieve this and we are
the first company to run Docker in production.

Apply at
[http://shippable.theresumator.com/apply](http://shippable.theresumator.com/apply)
or Email us at resumes@shippable.com

Visit us at [http://www.shippable.com/](http://www.shippable.com/)

~~~
smer
Sad that you don't offer remote.

------
gaustin
Decisiv - Remote, US

Headquarters: Glen Allen, VA

Why work with us?

We're a small, passionate, agile team of developers. We work remotely via
Campfire, Jira, Confluence, and Hangout. We meet regularly during the year to
enjoy some time together and stay connected to the rest of the Decisiv
management team and the service and sales groups. We're flexible, autonomous,
and strongly committed to delivering a valuable service with a great user
experience. We work hard but sustain a healthy work/life balance.

Your experience should show some or all these:

    
    
        Work with Ruby and Rails
        Huge success in API (RESTful) development
        UI/UX design with a modern JavaScript Framework
        Test or behavior-driven development and CI
        Object design, data modeling and software architecture skills
        Understanding of business requirements and acceptance criteria
        Selection of new technologies with creativity and due diligence
    
    

It’s great if your experience also demonstrates:

    
    
        Deep SQL or no-SQL skills
        Integrating with external systems
        Developing significant libraries, algorithms or adapters
        Managing complexity in large applications
        Leadership of project, team or process
    
    

We'd love to see your Github account, code samples, or anything that shows
your work. If such are unavailable, we can give you a short coding exercise.
If you provide an example design document or README (or even an email)
demonstrating thought and communication that's helpful too. So drop us a line
and tell us about yourself!

Candidates must be located in the United States and be able to work legally in
the United States. Absolutely no companies - only individual developers who
want to join a team and are looking for long term employment.

To apply send resume/CV and cover letter to jobs@decisiv.net

------
Equiet
Unite - San Francisco, Toronto, Prague - Full time or Interns -
[http://unite.io](http://unite.io)

We're a startup looking for engineers to join our small and highly skilled
team in our offices in Toronto and Prague, or a new office in San Francisco.
We've built a perfect platform to put the industry’s most powerful advertising
technology in the hands of small entrepreneurs and people like you. Our goal
is to provide independent sellers with more traffic and better conversion
rates to power their online sales.

We are growing incredibly fast — our servers handle 2000 requests per second
and manage more than 700 million user profiles (yes, that's 20% of the
Internet).

We are looking for experienced front-end developers and full-stack engineers.
We use Angular/JavaScript (with almost all ES6 features) on the front end, and
Java/Cassandra/Redis/Kafka/Storm on the back end.

Feel free to ping me anytime at engineering@unite.io.

------
dcraw
Alation ([http://alation.com](http://alation.com)), Redwood City, CA

Looking for software engineers, sales engineers/customer success, and sales
development representatives. INTERNs, and VISAs welcome, though we can't
relocate international candidates right now.

Alation is democratizing access to data by tackling one of the most universal
challenges in analysis – the challenge of context. We analyze petabyte-scale
data warehouses at companies ranging from eCommerce to online radio to improve
the way data is accessed. Alation has brought together an incredible team of
engineers, designers, and executives from Google, Apple, Oracle, IBM, one-man
startups and top schools. We've got a great product in a huge market with the
right people for the job, and we have a hell of a lot of fun. Come join us!

[http://jobs.lever.co/alation](http://jobs.lever.co/alation) or contact
joanna.leon@alation.com

------
gilnahmias
Microsoft | Cloud Diagnostics team | Frontend, Redmond, Full time, H1B VISA &
relocation for the right candidate

We are creating a cloud service that explores, monitors, alerts and auto-fixes
other cloud services. Currently ingressing a few dozens of TBs a day, spitting
results in sub second times, mostly <200ms. This takes optimizing at every
level - from URL routing, via tight data batching to careful JavaScript set
based math implementation.

Amongst our customers you can find Microsoft internal teams like Xbox, Outlook
365, Bing, Skype and more.

Our current tech stack includes: React, Flux, Webpack, Typescript, less,
NodeJS, Git, C#, A few layers of distributed caching and Windows Azure.

A little about you: You see the overall context, passionate about UX (not just
UI or algorithms), understand attention management. You have a can-do attitude
and a desire to win customers over - and you'll do what it takes to get there.

For more info, gilna[at]microsoft[dot]com (I'm an engineer on the team)

------
evtothedev
San Francisco, CA - Remote to Hire - Rails Engineer

About us: We're a small team tackling the huge offline market of consumer
lending. In startup talk, you could say, "we are a venture-backed company
disrupting a multi-billion dollar industry." In real talk, we're bringing
modern, elegant software to a field that still relies on fax machines and
manilla envelopes holding vital documents. We are bringing security,
efficiency and joy to a paper-based office.

About you: You've got 2-5 years experience building web apps. You're
interested in owning a product, everything from calling clients to wireframes
to writing code and analyzing metrics.

More about us: We're growing fast (double-digit month-over-month). We do SaaS
for non-technical users. Everyday, our clients call and email to say that
we're making them happy, and that feels great. We're becoming ubiquitous in
one segment of the market and we're looking to hire another core engineer to
help us expand further.

Details: This is an onsite position. But we're open to remote-to-hire as well.
For the right candidate, we would do something like an initial week on-site in
SF. After that, we have 1-2 months of remote work. If at that point all signs
point to yes, then we'd ask you to move to sunny San Francisco.

We offer health insurance and generous vacation. Compensation will be salary
plus meaningful equity. As an early engineer you'll be shaping this company.

Specific Qualifications:

* 3-5 years of web development (the more, the better)

* 1-2 years of Ruby on Rails (the more, the better)

* Experience with AWS, Github, Pivotal Tracker is great - Project Management ability a huge plus.

* Be reliable and a hard worker. Life's short. Make it count.

Contact us at jobs@snapdocs.com.

------
answers
SEND RESUMES TO abby.wilhelmi@answers.com

Answers Direct, full-time role Sr. PHP Developer) St Louis, MO

What We Require

5+ years of programming experience with PHP Proficient in a LAMP (Linux Apache
MySQL PHP) based architecture Proficiency in AJAX, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, XML,
SQL Understanding of fundamental Internet Protocols (DNS, HTTP, SSH, SMTP,
FTP) Experience building fast, nimble, ad-hoc applications Knowledge of
internet advertising, e-mail marketing, traffic metrics, or affiliate
advertising Creative problem-solving skills and an ability to apply business
logic to development requirements Strong knowledge of object-oriented
analysis, design & programming background

Benefits & Perks

Highly Competitive Salaries and Bonus Programs Medical Insurance; 100%
Principle Paid – Free Options Company Paid Dental / Vision / Rx Drugs
Insurance Unlimited Sick Time (Discretionary) Paid Time Off (PTO) Policy – 15
Days To Start 401k Savings Plan, Company Match Tuition Reimbursement Program

~~~
johnny22
but who's the company? what do they do?

------
michaelrstubbs
FiscalNote, Inc. - DC & NYC - Full time - Authorized to work in US only Open
Positions: DevOps Engineer, Senior Software Engineer, Architect, Front-End
Engineer, SDET, Data Scientist, Ruby on Rails Engineer, Product Manager, QA
Engineer

We just announced our Series B investment round last month ($10 million) and
are looking to further build out our engineering and data science teams!

At FiscalNote, we've built and continue to develop predictive analytics
platforms for open data that impact every corner of industry and society.
We're penetrating sectors untouched by advanced machine learning and NLP
methods. CNN called us one of the Top 10 Startups in America. The legacy
competition is not pleased. We love engineering across a cutting-edge stack,
we love our customers, and most importantly, we love our team (at 37 and
growing!). Job descriptions and requirements can be found at
fiscalnote.com/careers.

Want to be FN Awesome? Email jobs@fiscalnote.com.

------
BornInTheUSSR
Senior Software Engineer - NYC or Remote

Brickwork Software
([http://brickworksoftware.com/](http://brickworksoftware.com/)) is a one-
year-old startup changing the way customers engage with brick & mortar stores
online. We are looking for exceptional frontend-focused software engineers to
help us shape the product and the company while growing with us.

About you: A ‘T-shaped’ experienced front end engineer with Ruby on Rails
experience, love of great products and clean code. As a key early hire, you
will have a big impact on our codebase, engineering process and culture.

About us: We are a smart, efficient and fun team that has a great time working
together. Brickwork is funded, has a strong customer pipeline and is poised
for tremendous growth. NYC-based and remote candidates welcome.

Get in touch at: work AT brickworksoftware.com with some links to where we can
find out more about you and the best product you’ve recently discovered.

------
bradavogel
Mixmax | Founding Engineer or intern | San Francisco |
[https://mixmax.com](https://mixmax.com)

We're a small team looking for a founding full-stack engineer.

Mixmax is a communications platform that brings the power of the web to email.
With Mixmax, anyone can build an interactive app that works both on web/mobile
and in email. We’re 7 months old, launched a Gmail add-on just last month and
are growing extremely fast. Already thousands of customers depend on us for
their daily productivity. We have an A++ list of investors that previously
backed companies like Twitter, Heroku, Lyft & Square.

We’re an incredibly mission-driven, diverse and fun-loving team. We value
personal and professional growth equally and have built multi-million dollar
products together in the past. We're based in downtown SF.

Current tech stack: Node.js, Express, Meteor, Redis, Mongo, Handlebars

Check us out at mixmax.com. Email hello@mixmax.com and let’s grab coffee!

~~~
1qaz2wsx3edc
I'm not interested in the position, but I went over to mixmax.com and checked
to see if you were using Meteor. It doesn't appear that you are. So, how/where
are you using Meteor?

I'm glad to see that Meteor is appearing in these listings however!

~~~
chanpory
Great question, here's a little demo Brad and Olof did at a recent Meteor
Devshop showing places where use Meteor.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKJYBid9AR8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKJYBid9AR8)

------
adamatclarifai
Clarifai - New York, remote possible -
[http://clarifai.com](http://clarifai.com)

Image recognition has made an unbelievable performance jump over the past few
years, making possible real-world applications that understand images and
video. Our CEO Matt Zeiler is one of the world's leading experts in Deep
Learning and Convolutional Neural Nets, the technologies driving the
revolution in machine learning.

Try our demo at [http://clarifai.com](http://clarifai.com) to see for
yourself. With backing from Google, Qualcomm and Nvidia and the attention of
major press, we are looking for early stage employees to help build ground-
breaking intelligent applications.

== Lead Frontend Engineer ==

\- Experienced builder of web applications. Knowledge of modern frameworks.

\- Great UI/UX/design sense; product instinct, a knack for what users want and
need.

== Senior Infrastructure and Ops Engineer ==

\- Experienced architect of web-scale storage and compute systems. All layers
down to networking (R DMA a plus) and hardware procurement.

\- Keep the lights on. Ownership of site reliability, dictate best practices.

== Research Engineer, Machine Learning ==

\- Research background, machine learning. Ph.D. preferred. Neural nets,
recurrent nets, reinforcement learning a +.

\- Serious engineering and coding skills. Experience with internet-scale data
sets. GPU coding in Cuda or openCL a +.

== Mobile Engineer ==

\- Great UI/UX, product and design sense. A portfolio of graceful and useful
apps where you’ve been lead or a major contributor. iOS or Android. Mobile
game, graphics or GPU programming a +.

Tell us about yourself at jobs@clarifai.com to get the conversation started.

~~~
OaklandDevOps
Hi, how remote is remote? I'm a Senior DevOps Engineer with 23 years
production experience. I'm mostly happy with where I am, but I would leave if
I could work from home in Oakland rather than commute to SF, and I'd just say
"yes" if you would let me work from Istanbul.

------
AppAnnie
Senior Data Scientist - App Annie - Utrecht, The Netherlands

App Annie is the industry leader in app ranking, app store analytics and
market intelligence supporting iPhone, iPad, Mac, Google Play and Amazon.
We're creating a new generation of innovative data products, designed for the
needs of tomorrow's businesses. Our people are passionate about data, and
enjoy building new things with algorithms, numbers and paper mâché.

In our Utrecht office we are looking to add a Senior Data Scientist to our
team. You should be passionate about everything to do with data and already
have top-level experience working in data modeling and quantitative analysis.
If this sounds like you we would love to hear from you!

[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oPid0fw4&s=Ycombinator](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oPid0fw4&s=Ycombinator)

We are growing our operations across the globe. For other roles please visit
www.appannie.com/jobs.

------
kuland
Good Eggs - San Francisco, CA, Full Stack Engineers

[http://www.goodeggs.com](http://www.goodeggs.com)

=== About us ===

Good Eggs brings local, farm-fresh groceries right to your door! We are a
technology focused company with a CTO who previously founded Carbon Five, an
exceptional agile development shop. See our Engineering Blog and Github
account:

[http://bites.goodeggs.com](http://bites.goodeggs.com)

[https://github.com/goodeggs/](https://github.com/goodeggs/)

We have a great mission
([https://www.goodeggs.com/philosophy](https://www.goodeggs.com/philosophy)) -
to grow and sustain local food systems worldwide - and everyone here is deeply
committed to it. We have expanded to 4 cities - New York, New Orleans, Los
Angeles and San Francisco - and our investors include Sequoia Capital,
Harrison Metal, Baseline Ventures, Collaborative Fund and Westly Group, among
others.

There are ~20 of us on the engineering team and we’re actively growing. We’re
building next-generation web and mobile applications with JavaScript across
the stack, including Node.js, MongoDB, AngularJS, Backbone, and CoffeeScript.
The team has been built from the ground up with practices around test-driven
development, pair programming, and continuous deployment.

== About you ===

Ideal Candidates Will Have:

* 3-5+ years full-stack web application development in Ruby, Python, Java, or JavaScript

* TDD experience / experience with pairing / Continuous Deployment

* Domain expertise in: e-commerce, billing, payments, or warehouse distribution software

======

I’m happy to field any questions - feel free to e-mail me:
kevin(at)goodeggs.com

------
gergelygabi
Purchasing Platform - Chicago - Full time - Frontend/Backend/Full-stack
Developers

Our talented development team is ready to expand and is looking for a Software
Engineer who can shine on the back-end, the front-end, or both. If that
engineer is you, we need you.

We are a startup that helps the real estate industry save time and money.
Although our company is still young it is already generating revenue. Our
application stack is currently based on Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL,
Redis/Sidekiq and Elasticsearch. We also enjoy exploring new technologies. In
fact, we are considering converting some of the performance-critical
components of our platform to D and/or Go. We are smart and fun to work with.

And the buzzwords:

\- Ruby on Rails

\- Sass / Less, Bootstrap

\- Backbone / Angular / Ember / React

\- PostgreSQL / Redis / Elasticsearch

\- TDD / RSpec

\- Git / Github

Interested? careers@purchasingplatform.com

[https://www.purchasingplatform.com/careers](https://www.purchasingplatform.com/careers)

------
mavenclinic
New York City | Python Engineer / DevOps

Maven ([https://www.mavenclinic.com](https://www.mavenclinic.com)) is the
healthcare of the future, being built today. Real-time video appointments with
top practitioners, delivered to your mobile device instantly. We're well-
funded by amazing investors (see link below for more).

Right now we are seeking our #2 backend engineer to join a small & motivated
team. You'll be working with awesome co-workers (on the product side we've
got: one designer, one frontend/UX, one iOS, one backend).

We're looking for someone with real experience building distributed systems,
who likes to do things the right way the first time. Python/SQL/*nix should be
strong points for you, anything else is icing on the cake.

Learn more & apply here - [http://goo.gl/DSd7Co](http://goo.gl/DSd7Co).

------
kscottz
Tempo Automation -- San Francisco, CA
[http://www.tempoautomation.com](http://www.tempoautomation.com)

Front End / Back End / Interns

No one went to engineering school to write boring e-commerce websites. Come
help Tempo Automation build the future of manufacturing robots. We are hiring
engineers number four and five as front end and back end developers. These two
engineers will assist us in building robot infrastructure and putting a user
interface on the robot. No robotics skills are required. Candidates should
roughly have the following skills:

* College degree in CS/CE/EE or equivalent experience.

* Good python back-end chops -OR- decent front end JS skills.

* Flexible software generalists are our preferred applicants.

* We're a Linux shop, so candidates must be able to navigate a command line.

* Experience with MongoDB, OpenCV, iPython, Pandas, Numpy, and similar packages are a big plus.

Please send a resume and a portfolio of past work to
katherine[at]tempoautomation.com.

------
s3nnyy
Switzerland, Zurich | Full-time | DevOps, Front-end, and Back-end.

This might be a very exciting, well-paid opportunity if you are allowed to
work in Switzerland / if you are from the EU. You should speak some German or
be willing to learn. (My experiences living and working in Switzerland can be
found here: "Eight reasons why I moved to Switzerland to work in IT"
[http://goo.gl/EIX4UX](http://goo.gl/EIX4UX))

We're a Swiss software shop that is re-building an existing e-commerce
solution from scratch. Our young, motivated web-team is looking for DevOps,
Front-end, and Back-end people. We currently use the following tech-stack:

\- Python/Flask \- MongoDB \- Elasticsearch \- RedHat and Docker \- HTML5 \-
CSS3 \- JQuery \- Gulp

We are open to other tech-stacks (e.g., NodeJS and React). We look for people
who can reason about technology and contribute with their ideas.

Contact me for further info: iwang at-sign fastmail . net

------
dangoldin
TripleLift - [http://triplelift.com/](http://triplelift.com/) \- New York, NY
- Full Time

We're looking for both back and front end developers to help scale our tech.
We've found our product market fit and are now focused on execution - we've
been redesigning and rewriting a series of applications to be highly
performant and concurrent since we're seeing significant volume now and trying
to get ourselves ready for the next step.

Our product is a way for website owners to ditch banner ads in favor of native
ads that will allow them to design their sites the way they want without
having to worry about monetization from the beginning. When they are ready
they include a bit of JavaScript and we will dynamically resize/crop ads and
leverage their existing HTML to make sure the ads provide a less disruptive
experience.

Feel free to email me at dgoldin@triplelift.com with any questions!

------
afd
McKinsey Digital Labs - NYC or Remote with travel - Software and Enterprise
Architects

Hiring: developers turned enterprise and software architects, with a knack for
integrating large and complex systems!

We're looking for software architects who come from strong development
backgrounds and like weaving together the complex patchwork of multiple
generations of disparate systems.

If your perfect day involves working with a hipster solution architect
building snazzy AngularJS front-ends in the morning, having lunch with a CIO
that loves his IBM/CICS, and wrapping up over beers with a team of developers,
to stir up new ideas for how to connect it all together, then send our awesome
recruiters a note!

Recruiter Email: MDL_Recruiting_NA@mckinsey.com

Enterprise Architect Job Description:
[http://goo.gl/C99unT](http://goo.gl/C99unT)

Software Architect Job Description:
[http://goo.gl/zwFP9P](http://goo.gl/zwFP9P)

------
GiselleDarlene
Anyone Can Learn To Code ● San Francisco ● Work is Part Time at Night / Sunday
- $100 per hour ● Lead Engineering Mentor

Anyone Can Learn To Code is a professional training course / coding bootcamp
that focuses on full-stack web development. ACLTC allows students to retain
their full-time jobs by offering a part time approach to class instruction.
Classes are held from 6-9:30pm M-Thurs and 9-5pm on Sundays.

We're looking for someone for only a portion of these hours to come in and
help students with their final class projects. You must feel comfortable
communicating with our students, teaching, and know Ruby + Javascript. Extra
points for AngularJS experience!

No recruiters or sales pitches, please. More Information + Apply Here >

[http://anyonecanlearntocode.com/lead-engineering-mentor-
posi...](http://anyonecanlearntocode.com/lead-engineering-mentor-position-at-
anyone-can-learn-to-code/)

------
chrisconley
RealScout - Mountain View, CA - Full-time - Full-stack & iOS engineers

Thousands of real estate agents have chosen RealScout to help convert $20
leads into $10,000 commission checks. We amass hundreds of data points on
every single property, track buyer preferences and behavior, and expose
analytics and insights to agents so they can appear super-human to their
clients.

GROWTH

Last month we inked our largest brokerage deal with Sereno Group at 250 seats.
Our Agent Sales team was 150% above plan in January and is on track to do the
same in February and we’ll double our addressable market by end of year.

FUNDING & TEAM

We're backed by Formation 8/Joe Lonsdale (co-founder of Palantir), DCM
Ventures ($2.5B under management), Ken DeLeon (#1 Realtor in the US 2012) and
Matthew Moore (former EVP at Realtor.com).

Along with our recent announcement of $6m in funding, we’ve attracted some
amazing people:

* Duke Fan, former VP Product of Mobile at Realtor.com * Pierre Cadzilla, one of the first employees at Trulia * Betty Kayton, former CFO of Dropbox

ENGINEERING @ REALSCOUT

We value continuous improvement and having fun. We have a small team focused
on shipping great product and being the #1 engineering team in real estate.

We recently upped our game by spending 3 months at Pivotal Labs in SF and our
team is cranking - from engineers to design to product. We also just launched
our engineering blog: [http://eatcodeplay.com](http://eatcodeplay.com).

NEXT STEPS

Feel free to email me at chris at realscout.com with any questions or to
apply.

[https://www.realscout.com/team](https://www.realscout.com/team)
[http://eatcodeplay.com/careers](http://eatcodeplay.com/careers)

------
mjoris
Software Engineer (Python/C++) - Atlanta, GA - Full-time - Open to Visa

Pindrop Security is looking for strong Python and C++ engineers (Python a
must) with demonstrated experience delivering high performance code into
production cloud applications in a team environment.

Total mastery of Python and Linux a must, experience with C++ strongly
preferred, and a deep understanding of MySQL and relational databases
required.

Experience in an Enterprise-class Agile product development environment:
comfort with process and tools including IDE’s, compilers, debuggers,
profilers, version control systems, code coverage tools, automated testing
tools, usability.

Experience with Amazon AWS, EC2, S3, and Cloud would be a plus.

Stock options, flexibility, 401k, free lunches, and growing insanely fast!
Please apply through our website here:

[http://www.pindropsecurity.com/careers/?gh_jid=21219](http://www.pindropsecurity.com/careers/?gh_jid=21219)

------
maramaemartin
Course Hero, located in the San Francisco Bay Area (Redwood City, CA), is
looking for an iOS Engineer

Course Hero is creating a platform where students and experts can share and
access great academic content they need to succeed at any time, from anywhere.
Today, millions of students take advantage of our educational resources
including study guides, flashcards and tutors.

Course Hero is looking for a software engineer, focused on building iOS and
mobile applications, who can hit the ground running.

As compensation, we're offering a competitive salary, stock, full benefits,
401k, regularly planned team events and outings, Free Friday lunches, endless
snacks & drinks, plus on-site amenities including a day spa, full-service
cafe, and free membership to a 7500 sq ft fitness center.

For more information, visit:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/879](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/879)

------
hargettp
Full-Stack Web Developer, Ruby On Rails | True Link Financial | SoMa, SF

You’ll help lead the development of our Rails-stack world-facing site’s
interface. It’s a cardholder website (think online banking) designed to be
friendly, simple, usable, and not terrible in the way every other online
banking experience is. It also is the interface to customize our insanely
powerful card processing and fraud detection system. To our knowledge it’s the
first ever consumer-facing interface to a fraud detection system.

There’s a lot of abstract thinking in presenting these concepts to the user.
The technology is complex under the hood – think about Twilio or Stripe as
comparable. We’re building a simple client for a simple API that wraps an
extremely complex integration with a legacy system. Twilio didn’t make the SMS
system simple, they wrote powerful software that wraps the complexity.

We’re offering a competitive salary and benefits, a meaningful equity stake,
lunches & snacks, and the opportunity to work with a talented, mission-driven
team.

We’re looking for someone who:

* Believes in True Link’s social mission

* Is passionate about simplicity but comfortable with complexity

* Has a good eye for design

* Is excited to iterate based on extensive user-driven development and testingIs fluent and productive in Rails and javascript

* Java and AWS experience is a plus – we do processing and accounting in Java and can’t host on Heroku for security reasons

Because of the stage of the company we unfortunately cannot consider
candidates with minimal experience (e.g. recent dev bootcamp graduates). We
need people that have professional experience working as an engineer. We are
also only looking to make an in-house, full-time hire here in San Francisco
and cannot support part-time, remote, or contract work at this time.

To apply for a job, email jobs@truelinkfinancial.com.

------
xtianem
Symphony | Sr. Frontend Software Engineer | Palo Alto, CA - www.symphony.com

Symphony is seeking front end engineers with expert Javascript knowledge who
have experience developing rich, high­-performance, browser-­based Javascript
applications. You'll design and implement a rich, javascript­based,
enterprise-­class messaging application, including client-­based end to end
encryption and related security in the browser. We use backbone.js extensively
and chrome wrapper / webkit for native integration.

Why you are needed now: A sophisticated and modern javascript UI is our #1
need for a few reasons:

\- huge customer and test base response for more features and the
implementation of clean modern designs

\- each one of these features needs to integrate to be maintainable and secure

\- we have a great server side team, but our frontend developers are shaping
the look and feel of our core product and we need more help now.

To apply, email: careers@symphony.com

------
gsastry
Iterable ([https://www.iterable.com](https://www.iterable.com)) - San
Francisco, CA

Come join Iterable. We are bringing the growth hacking tools that consumer
Internet companies like Twitter/Facebook build internally to other
e-businesses. We aim to build the best user growth engine on the planet. It's
crazy how messaging and email usage are changing, but the technology and
capabilities haven't caught up to the 21st century. Our team of hackers and
thinkers is from quant finance/Twitter/Google, (we built large parts of
Twitter's growth systems). One of our top level goals is to build a uniquely
fun and growth oriented company culture. Knowledge sharing in any capacity is
highly valued here -- are you interested in prediction markets or PGP
encryption? Do you enjoy teaching posture techniques or purely functional data
structures to others? We pair program, design together, and generally create a
learn-and-teach environment here. If you're interested in coming on board, you
can help with some challenges we face:

    
    
      - Scale our messaging API 
      - Design and write performant, beautiful, asynchronous interfaces 
      - Write software to build machine learned user models 
      - Make data visualizations for our email and user data 
      - Design an immutable deployment infrastructure for our platform
    

Some aspects of our culture that make us different:

    
    
      - We are all very focused on self improvement 
      - Our company has egalitarian and transparent values (work when you want, on what you want)
      - We are chill and empathetic people 
      - The company is completely transparent
    

Technologies you'll work with:

    
    
      - Scala
      - ElasticSearch
      - Postgres
      - Redis
      - AngularJS
      - Play Framework
      - RabbitMQ

You'll get to work with us at our office at 5th and Market in San Francisco.
If this sounds like an interesting and fun opportunity for you, please email
me: girish at iterable.com

------
agotterer
Nomi - New York, NY / Atlanta, GA

Nomi is a retail analytics startup building an API and marketing platform for
the physical world. We've installed over 100,000 sensors, cameras, and beacons
that collect over 4 billion data points every month about customer behavior.
Our insights enable retailers to measure, analyze, and optimize their
marketing and retail operations.

We try to select the right tool for the job and are fairly language and
framework agnostic: Python, Apache Storm, Kafka, HBase, MongoDB, redis,
Hadoop, AWS, git, AngularJS, Vagrant, Docker, PostgreSQL, Ruby, Java, Druid,
Celery.

We are hiring big data engineers, algorithms engineers, data scientists,
backend developers, embedded systems engineers, and computer vision engineers.
Visit [http://nomi.workable.com/](http://nomi.workable.com/) for detailed job
descriptions and submission form.

------
jessicahyejin
HandStack -- Lead Developer and CTO -- SF & LA (remote ok) -- handstack.com

Are you passionate about politics, community organizing, activism, or
connecting people?

HandStack is Meetup + Trello. We provide a more real-time, spontaneous
platform with finer coordinating capabilities like group task management. Our
vision is to provide an unprecedented ability to mass-mobilize local people
for events, projects, and causes. Our primary customers are political
consulting firms & nonprofits, but we also serve grassroots organizations.

Our stack consists of Ember JS, Python, Bootstrap, Objective C, and Django (on
its way out)

You are

* passionate about the product & ambitious

* excited to work with MVC frameworks like Ember JS (OR) have experience in native iOS or Android

* experienced in building scalable products

* like working in sprints & deploy code often

* can be remote but prefer being located on the west coast

Reach out to us at jess (at) handstack dot com. We're happy to chat!

------
lamplighter
Uken Games in downtown Toronto

Uken is looking for talented developers to help us build amazing mobile games.
In particular, we have positions available for:

Backend Developers

Help us scale our backend to enable a million concurrent players by creating
the infrastructure and services (SOA) that underly all of our games. Primary
tech is Rails and MySQL, but you'll be working with many more such as Docker,
Redis, NSQ, websockets, Hadoop, Spark and InfluxDB.

Software Developers

Join one of our game teams to build something that millions of people will
play and love. Primary tech is either Javascript (HTML5) or Unity.

People Manager

The best people make the best games. You will own the entire talent management
function, including recruitment, retention, and growth.

About Uken

We are one of the largest independent game studios in Canada, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across mobile and Facebook.

More info including full job postings at [http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

------
ALee
Four positions (Engineer, Designer, Sales Team Lead, Remote EAs):

1) Generalist Engineer - functional programming back-end (OCaml - don't worry,
it's okay if you don't have experience, we're interested in your elasticity of
learning), javascript front-end, iOS front-end. Looking for our fifth engineer
to join our team.

2) Designer - you will control the look, feel, user interactions, and user
experience for Esper.

3) Sales Team Lead - you could sell wood to a tree. You will be guided by our
head of operations, but you will lead a team focused on sales. Competitive
base salary and commisions.

4) Remote EAs - you will be working for us, using our software and helping
serve our customers.

Check us out at www.esper.com. Our dream is to give everyone a top-tier
machine-enabled assistant - that's right, you too, can feel like Oprah. And if
you work for us... look under your chair, you get an assistant!

------
tristanz
Sense - Modern Platform for Data Science - San Francisco --
[https://sense.io](https://sense.io)

We're building a modern platform for data science -- a platform to help find
new cures for diseases, build intelligent systems, and accelerate the pace of
science and business.

We're looking for an engineer to join our core team. You'll be able to shape
our entire product. You should have experience building products user love and
be comfortable working on all parts of a modern stack, from a complex web
frontend to distributed backend.

This is a role for somebody extremely smart and creative to make a massive
impact on both a product and an industry. You'll be joining a group of like
minded individuals. Every team member currently has a PhD or MS and are fully
dedicated to bring data science to every organization.

Sound interesting? Email: tristan@sense.io

------
tanto
[https://berlinstartupjobs.com/engineering/full-stack-
develop...](https://berlinstartupjobs.com/engineering/full-stack-developer-
log-os/)

Full-Stack Developer // log.os

log.os is a social business, based in Berlin. Our purpose is making big (book)
data a community asset and providing the best social reading experience ever.
Period. You are an avid reader or sundry book aficionado. And you can’t help
but writing. Unless it’s not stories you write, but code. Your ambition is to
create something that stands out, that really makes a difference.

log.os is a social business, based in Berlin. Our purpose is making big (book)
data a community asset and providing the best social reading experience ever.
Period.

You are an avid reader or sundry book aficionado. And you can’t help but
writing. Unless it’s not stories you write, but code. Your ambition is to
create something that stands out, that really makes a difference.

As a full stack developer at log.os you will be in a small team of dedicated
people to change the world of reading. You will be part of concept, design and
development of the log.os frontend and backend applications and architecture.
Closely working with other developers you will find the areas where your
expertise can be utilised the most and take responsibility for that area.

You will work closely in a small team of developers building the basis for
log.os from the ground up No legacy code and high involvement in the software
architecture of all components The task ahead will be challenging but also
offer you personal growth opportunities You will try to make the world better
by going against the big guys Stock options

Sounds appealing? Get in touch!

eMail: work@logos.vision

[https://berlinstartupjobs.com/engineering/full-stack-
develop...](https://berlinstartupjobs.com/engineering/full-stack-developer-
log-os/)

------
apeofsteel
Hosted Graphite (www.hostedgraphite.com) - UI / Front-end developer. REMOTE or
Dublin, Ireland

We provide monitoring and metrics for hundreds of companies, based on
Graphite, the open-source metric aggregator. People rely on us to tell them
when their apps and servers are misbehaving, and we're only getting started.
We've got some very interesting projects lined up for 2015, and we'd like you
to be a part of it.

We've been around for ~4 years, and have a team of very smart people* who are
fun to work with and enjoy what they do.

Ballpark range of €40 - €60k for the job described, more for someone who can
do job++. No ninjas, rockstars or brogrammers, please.

More detail about us and the job in the full listing: [https://hosted-
graphite.clinch.io/jobs/ui-developer](https://hosted-
graphite.clinch.io/jobs/ui-developer)

* = sometimes that also includes me.

------
api
ZeroTier - Orange County, CA - No Remote

[https://angel.co/zerotier/jobs/51250-zerotier-one-
employee-o...](https://angel.co/zerotier/jobs/51250-zerotier-one-employee-one)

The post says contingent on funding, but that is pretty much a done deal at
this point. Time frame is about one month from now.

------
doctoboggan
Voxel8 | Software Engineer | Cambridge MA (Greater Boston Area)| www.voxel8.co

At Voxel8 we are developing a new 3D printer that is capable producing 3D
electronics on the desktop. We just announced our new 3D electronics printer
at CES this year, where it was very well received. Fast Company named us one
of the 9 best ideas at CES.

I am looking for a software developer that has demonstrated ability with web
technologies, but it also more than willing to wear other hats when the need
arises. One of the perks of course will be that you can use our printer to
design and print whatever you want!

Technologies we are using:

* Javascript/HTML/CSS

* Ruby on Rails

* Docker

* Python/numpy/scipy

* Julia

* Microcontrollers/Arduinos (C/C++)

I am looking for people who are:

* Self directed

* Able to propose and meet their own milestones

* Work with end users of our machine

Voxel8 is the hottest new startup in 3D printing and we are changing the way
electronics are manufactured. If you want to be a part of our incredible team,
please email me at jack@voxel8.co

------
diegomartin
SOMA Analytics @ London, UK - [http://soma-
analytics.com/careers.html](http://soma-analytics.com/careers.html)

SOMA Analytics is an investor-backed and award-winning startup that develops
pioneering mobile health technology. We are creating the world’s first mobile-
based mental resilience program, combining aspects from psychology and
medicine with machine learning and hardware.

We are a tight-knit, international family that is passionate about building
great products. From encouraging unconventional and lean thinking to
advocating a healthy lifestyle, we treat our employees as our greatest asset.

Join our rapidly expanding team and set your inner geek free with like-minded
and awesome workmates. We're hiring for full time positions and internships in
diverse roles. You must be eligible to work in the UK.

------
ryguytilidie
Mesosphere-San Francisco

We're hiring for a number of positions in both our Hamburg, Germany and our
San Francisco, CA offices: \+ Engineering Manager \+ Frontend Engineer \+
Distributed Applications Engineer \+ Distributed Systems Engineer \+ Linux
Systems Engineer \+ Technical Writer \+ Solutions Architect

Full details are at [http://mesosphere.io/jobs/](http://mesosphere.io/jobs/),
please apply online or email me at ryan@mesosphere.io for more information!
We've raised 40m in less than 2 years, are visa friendly, contribute
extensively to open source (we're building products and services around the
Apache Mesos project) and have great investors, advisors and engineers. Work
ranges from Javascript to Python to Go to Scala to C++, depending on the layer
of the stack and application to hand. Get in touch!

------
codeinthehole
JustYoyo - London, UK - Full time / Not remote

[http://justyoyo.com/](http://justyoyo.com/)

JustYoyo is a FinTech startup building a marketing platform for modern
retailers powered by mobile payments. We're looking for diligent and
enthusiastic software engineers to join our engineering team and help us with:

\- Scaling out our platform as daily transaction volumes grow

\- Monitoring and alerting

\- Robust fraud detection

\- Statistical analysis of transactional data

Our product comprises iOS and Android apps and a set of Python microservices
hosted on AWS. We currently use Puppet, Django, Celery, RabbitMQ and Postgres
amongst other things, but are starting to rebuild components in Go.

We use Sprintly to manage our Kanban development process, with mandatory peer
review and test coverage for all work.

Our current vacancies: [http://yoyo.workable.com/](http://yoyo.workable.com/)

------
lancenlachance
GlobalSign is looking for Mid level to Sr Backend Software Developers as well
as Product Managers located in Boston, MA - Portsmouth, NH - or Maidstone, UK

GlobalSign (www.globalsign.com) - one of the Internet’s original Certificate
Authorities. Over the years we have issued millions of trusted Digital
Certificates to people, servers and mobile devices for Public Key
Infrastructure (PKI) enabled solutions and applications. Our identity and
access management portfolio includes access control, single sign-on (SSO),
federation and delegation services to help organizations and service providers
create new business models for customer and partner interactions.

We operate in small teams - tightly integrated with product management. In
these development roles, you'll be working to build out new products and
services to expand our PKI services portfolio. We're looking for individuals
with solid fundamentals - exposure to lower level coding like C/C++ is
important - but also looking for those who have skills to build scalable
systems in higher level languages. Interest / experience in internet security
is a huge plus as well. For more info, please see the postings here (note, the
posting only mentions Portsmouth, but we're looking for roles in Boston and
Maidstone as well):

[http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/globalsign/senior-backend-
soft...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/globalsign/senior-backend-software-
engineer/beE6wgJ4ar5imdiGalkWKP)

We don't have a formal posting for the Product Manager role yet, but we're
looking for a junior to mid-level Product Manager who will help evolve out IoT
portfolio, contributing to customer and product development, go to market
strategy, and other supporting duties. The right candidate for this role will
have experience and strengths in the enterprise software & security market,
technical sales and business development experience, and a strong technical
background.

Any questions you can email me at lancen.lachance@globalsign.com

------
laurihy
Smartly.io - Helsinki, Finland

At Smartly.io we build tools for largest European eCommerce-sites and Ad
Agencies to automate and optimize their Facebook advertising. We're about 18
months old, currently 24 (8 devs) people strong and growing fast. We have
actual paying customers (see our frontpage), have raised funding from top
investors in Finland like Lifeline Ventures (e.g. Supercell) and our team is a
bunch of experienced startup veterans (founders of Startup Sauna, worked
previously in SF etc.).

We're looking for full stack developers. There's plenty of interesting
challenges to tackle, ranging from designing and building UI to handling large
amounts of data and designing models for automatically optimizing bid levels.

Interested?

[http://smartly-fasttrack-2.herokuapp.com/](http://smartly-
fasttrack-2.herokuapp.com/)

------
ayers
Intelligent Reach :: London, UK (No remote or visa sponsorship sorry)

[http://www.intelligentreach.com/](http://www.intelligentreach.com/)

:: C# MVC/JavaScript Web developer [£40-45k] ::

We are an on-line product distribution platform that helps connect on-line
retailers to more consumers. We help our clients get a better return on
investment with their chosen channels and increase profitability.

We have always been profitable and grown organically over the last 5 years.
Recently we closed a series A investment round which is enabling us to ramp up
growth. So this is a very exciting time to join the team as we grow and build
out the product.

Job description:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/m?3kRR5hwT](http://hire.jobvite.com/m?3kRR5hwT)

You can contact me directly steve.ayers@intelligentreach.com or apply via the
link above.

------
aghuwalewala
Python/Django Backend Developer // Tripnary // Mumbai, India (Locals ONLY)
jobs@tripnary.com

=== About Tripnary ===

Tripnary ([http://www.tripnary.com](http://www.tripnary.com)) is a seed-
funded, an early stage travel startup. Tripnary is a disruptive mobile app
that lets you create your travel bucket list and compare airfares to every
destination on the list in one tap. Tripnary can be best described as
Pinterest meets Kayak.

We are looking for a Python/Django Backend Developer --
[http://www.indeed.co.in/job/pythondjango-backend-
developer-4...](http://www.indeed.co.in/job/pythondjango-backend-
developer-4de261805deda069)

If you are interested to be part of Tripnary please drop us an email with your
resume at jobs@tripnary.com. Thanks a lot for your interest!

------
transitorykris
OpenDNS - Software Engineer - San Francisco, Vancouver

This is a position on a small team developing a PaaS to support our product
teams.

We believe in being lean, keeping a tight feedback loop with our customers to
validate our hypotheses, quickly building the right thing or failing fast. We
love Docker and Python and trying new technologies. And we operate what we
build (you'll find this is common across engineering at OpenDNS).

We've spoken a few times about some of our earlier work:

[https://engineering.opendns.com/category/docker/](https://engineering.opendns.com/category/docker/)

[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=Job&c=q53...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=Job&c=q539VfwW&j=oIZkYfwJ)
or kris@opendns.com if you have questions

------
jpwagner
Level Solar - Boston / Cambridge MA / NYC --
[http://levelsolar.com](http://levelsolar.com)

Level Solar is a residential solar installer. We are a startup, one year in,
and already have hundreds of installs in the Long Island area. Our HQ is in
NYC and we have a software team growing in Cambridge MA. Some examples of
project directions include:

\- automating key parts of the lead to sale process

\- mobile development on internal apps

\- mobile development on external (customer-facing) apps

\- (IoT) home automation and data collection

We are looking for a few awesome contributors. Please respond if you are
experienced in object-oriented programming and mobile development. Please also
mention if you've worked with sales automation, solar, or projects in the
internet of things space.

Please reach out to jim <dot> wagner <<at>> levelsolar <dot> com.

------
jfpoole
Primate Labs | [http://www.primatelabs.com/](http://www.primatelabs.com/) |
Toronto, Ontario, Canada

Primate Labs is looking for software developers to work on Geekbench, our
popular cross-platform processor benchmark. You will help develop and analyze
benchmark tests for future versions of Geekbench in addition to working on the
application itself.

We're looking for someone with a solid C++ background. It would be nice if you
had experience with any of the following technologies (but by all means these
are not mandatory): C++11, GPGPU APIs (e.g., OpenCL or CUDA), and code
optimization and profiling tools.

Benefits include competitive salary and vacation time, medical and dental
benefits, and flexible work hours.

This is a full-time position in our Toronto, Ontario office. Please email
jobs@primatelabs.com to apply.

------
owensbla
Coolhouse Labs ([http://coolhouselabs.com/](http://coolhouselabs.com/)) -
Harbor Springs, MI - Summer (Jun-Aug) Contract

Coolhouse Labs is an early stage tech startup accelerator + venture fund
founded on the shores of Lake Michigan. Kinda like summer camp for startups,
but with less bug bites. We run two programs each year - Summer Camp for
Startups in Northern Michigan, and Winters in Ann Arbor.

We're hiring 6 designers (4 mid/senior, 2 entry/intern) to come work with our
portfolio companies this summer. You'll be working in a very fast paced
environment helping teams iterate on web/mobile app product designs, marketing
collateral, and company brands.

If interested, please email blake@coolhouselabs.com with a brief intro and
link to your portfolio.

Come build something awesome with us this summer!

------
pc256
Qriously (www.qriously.com) - London, UK - Full Time - Backend Software
Engineer

We've developed a data platform for serving questions to billions of people in
real­time for use in mobile advertising, research, and business intelligence.
We're looking for a backend software engineer to help us build our platform
and develop new products.

As an ideal candidate... * You know that 1ms is an eternity, and 10^9 isn’t
big yet. * You know a single line of code can save or cost a lot of money *
You love to make yourself and others more productive * You know that you can
learn anything if you want to (which probably explains a weird skill or two!)

A few of nice things we offer include a competitive salary, unlimited holiday,
gym membership.

For more information … [http://qrious.ly/1DEvxvO](http://qrious.ly/1DEvxvO)

------
temuze
New York City - Moat

Moat is a growing analytics startup with products in two core areas:

1) Analytics

Moat Analytics analyzes content and advertisements for many of the most
trafficked websites on the Internet. We gather terabytes of data a day and
give customers metrics like ad viewability, attention and user engagement.
This product has helped make these metrics a standard in the online ad
industry.

2) Search

We index the Internet for online ads. This allows us to give advertisers,
publishers and adtech companies an overview of the entire online ad ecosystem.
This is hugely valuable information - our customers can see their competitors'
ad campaigns, find prospects by seeing the clients of similar sites or see
trends in the industry before anyone else. We have a free product, moat.com
and a premium product, Moat Pro.

Both technical and non-technical openings can be found at jobs.moat.com

------
bbloemsaat
Coolblue - The Netherlands - Rotterdam - Relocation offered- Senior C# WPF
Developer who loves TDD, SOLID & Scrum! As a Senior C# WPF Software Developer
you will make Coolblue (Booming e-commerce company in the Netherlands) work
using brand-new Vanessa applications. 800+ colleagues use your applications on
a daily basis. You will be working in a dedicated and smart team with three to
five other developers, each of them with their own specialization, ranging
from XAML, the ins and outs of the upcoming C# 6, Unit tests and somebody who
knows Git inside out. Your team will be complemented by a Scrum Master and a
Product Owner. Each of these roomies will challenge you, both technically and
in a game of Nerf.

To apply go to www.careersatcoolblue.com or email b.bloemsaat[at]coolblue.nl

We're looking forward to you!

------
zolotarev
Meteor Developer - Bay Area, California

TDD (Velocity + Jasmine), CoffeeScript and JavaScript

As a Meteor Developer, you will be responsible for implementation of front-end
features of our mobile data analytics platform.

More than just an implementer, we are looking for candidates who have original
thoughts on user experience enhancements and workflow simplifications.

You will build front end features and design the visualization of analytic
report data in a manner than is clean, simple, and intuitive for end users.

Desired Skills & Experience

\- Strong analytical, problem-solving, and communications skills with a
collaborative ‘can do’ attitude

\- Ability to wireframe designs and knowledge of wireframing tools such as
Balsamiq

\- A driven and disciplined individual with a strong work ethic

[http://cinarra.com/jobs/meteor-
developer.html](http://cinarra.com/jobs/meteor-developer.html)

------
augustflanagan
NerdWallet - San Francisco, CA - relocation and H1B ok (sorry, no remote)

NerdWallet is a fast growing startup dedicated to bringing transparency to the
world of personal finance. Our mission is to empower millions of people by
providing them with the research and data driven tools they need to make
informed money decisions, both big and small throughout their lives.

Our engineering team is small (~20 engineers) and is growing fast. We're
hiring across the board - full stack, data, and platform engineers. Our core
web platform is a traditional LAMP stack. Our data and various service APIs
are written in Python/Flask, and we're pushing more and more code into this
service layer everyday. We're also starting to use Node.js to serve different
parts of our website.

I joined the company recently after spending a lot of time getting to know
different members of the engineering team. This is a very smart team that is
poised for massive growth. There are a ton of challenges to be solved, and
this is a team that is up to the task. The company as a whole has this same
attitude and culture. Everyone is very friendly and collaborative.

We offer: \- Competitive compensation package

\- 100% paid premiums for medical, dental and vision for employee and their
dependents

\- 401(k) with company match

\- Generous, flexible vacation

\- Catered lunches daily, free dinner, and a kitchen stocked full of snacks

\- In-office fitness classes

\- Paid commuter benefits

\- Friday happy hours

\- Pet-friendly office

\- Awesome monthly company outings

To learn more about NerdWallet or to apply for an open position visit our
careers page -
[http://www.nerdwallet.com/careers](http://www.nerdwallet.com/careers)

If you have any questions you want to run by an engineer feel free to contact
me directly - aflanagan[at]nerdwallet.com

------
mattiasgunneras
BREAKFAST - Brooklyn, New York

Front-end engineer (Full-time)

Breakfast is a small team of software & hardware devs that create design and
experience driven products such as Instaprint
[https://instaprint.me](https://instaprint.me) and Points
[https://pointssign.com](https://pointssign.com)

We're looking for an experienced front-end engineer. Your role is to lead our
front end development. You'll be working closely with the design and dev team
to build functional, fast loading, responsive apps. We are looking for you to
help us make decisions on tools, architecture and implementation in the UI
space (mobile and web). If you're interested in this crucial role in an early
stage small start-up - send us a note jobs+frontend@breakfastny.com

------
maxneust
Upcoming.nl - Amsterdam, NL (No remote, but we'll relocate you) - Full Stack
Engineer

Upcoming is a Dutch 'listicle' website (a listicle is an article consisting of
a list of funny/informational/sentimental/whatever stuff). We've been growing
continuously since we launched in 2013, already reaching 15% of the Dutch
population with zero € spent on marketing. We're (an independent) part of
Telegraaf Media Groep, one of the biggest publishers of The Netherlands.

We use python in the backend (Flask, Celery+RabbitMQ), and manage the frontend
with Jinja2, jQuery, LESS and Grunt; persistence is done with MySQL and Redis.
The deployments are automated, in a Continuous Integration environment. Our
backend is developed in-house, with state-of-the-art publishing related
features (monitoring of 1000's of feeds to detect trending articles, headline
and thumbnail A/B testing, advanced CTR optimizers...).

Since we're part of a big media group, some of these tools are now being used
by other teams, reaching tens of millions of users every day.

We'd love to bring on board a _pragmatic_ developer. A CS degree helps, but
relevant web experience is more important for us. We'd love it if you have
spent some time across the whole stack, but if you consider yourself "just" a
frontend or backend developer, we'll hear you out too.

We offer:

\- A perfect balance between working on innovation projects and “regular” web
development, both with short and iterative development cycles.

\- The flexibility and dynamism of working in a startup, with the strong
stability of being part of a big company.

\- An international environment

\- Relocation assistance

\- A competitive salary

\- 25 vacation days

\- Amsterdam! You’ll be living in one of the most beautiful and cosmopolitan
cities in the world.

If you’re interested, drop me a line: m.neustadt(at)tmg.nl

------
B1000
Wagon | [http://www.wagonhq.com/jobs](http://www.wagonhq.com/jobs) | Full-time
| San Francisco

UX Designer | Data Visualization Engineer | Backend Engineer | Frontend
Engineer

Wagon makes it easy for data analysts and their teams to collaborate. It is a
great way to write SQL queries, visually pivot results, and securely share
charts with your team. Think Google Docs for data.

Our stack: Haskell, React, and Flux. Learn more at
[http://www.wagonhq.com/blog](http://www.wagonhq.com/blog) and say hi
@WagonHQ.

To apply: jobs@wagonhq.com

Why Wagon

\- Design, build, and ship everyday

\- Join an experienced, ambitious, well funded team

\- Sunny office in the Mission, flexible vacation, health care benefits

\- Competitive salary, meaningful equity, leadership responsibility

Why You

\- Love data analytics and visualization

\- Have strong opinions about user experience

\- Enjoy collaborating and teaching

\- Are smart, curious, and (think you're) funny

------
schuon
STYLIGHT.com | python, java, frontend | Munich, Germany

We at STYLIGHT build a fashion website where users find inspiration and can
search for fashion. We're among Munich hottest startups and quite
international. English is our company language and we have colleagues from 20+
nations. We run joint engineering and business teams, to maximize the impact
of each engineer.

We're hiring cross the board people with an interest in python, java, elastic
search, frontend magic and scaling operations in AWS. See all listings at
[http://www.stylight.com/Jobs/](http://www.stylight.com/Jobs/) or find out
more about us at
[http://engineering.stylight.com/](http://engineering.stylight.com/).

Interested? Mail the CTO at sebastian.schuon@stylight.com

------
vtuulos
AdRoll - San Francisco

If you like Python, JS, C, D, Lua or Erlang, and petabytes of data, this is
your dream job. AdRoll is one of the fastest growing adtech company, already
producing $100M+ in revenue with a small engineering team.

Analytics is so critical to us that a large part of the stack, including our
high-performance, in-memory data backend, is developed in-house in Python
(Numba), Erlang, and C. Read more here

[http://tuulos.github.io/pydata-2014/](http://tuulos.github.io/pydata-2014/)

[http://tuulos.github.io/sf-python-meetup-
sep-2013/](http://tuulos.github.io/sf-python-meetup-sep-2013/)

I'm happy to tell you more by email (ville@adroll.com) or over coffee in SF.

PS. Btw, we write our own convex optimizers, if machine learning is close to
your heart - ping me for more info.

------
tbdm
Tastebud ([http://www.tastebud.co](http://www.tastebud.co)) -- Chicago, IL iOS
/ Android Mobile Software Engineers: Full-Time

# About Us

Here at Tastebud, we are obsessed with creating mobile experiences that
personalize the world around you. Through a combination of sophisticated
algorithms and meaningful data, we are one of the first companies to create a
personalized brick and mortar shopping experience. Best of all, we are
profitable with a live product that is providing real results.

# About the Team

We are an smart and experienced group of software engineers and data
scientists. Whether it is understanding the dynamic and complex relationships
around large data sets, designing the greatest mobile experiences, or building
the best recommendation engine on the planet, we are strongly focused and
determined on solving the most challenging problems.

We are currently building the next generation of mobile applications, all
powered by our extensive experience in personalization. We understand the
value in stable, established frameworks and patterns, but we aren't afraid to
jump into new technologies when the opportunity rises. We enjoy great clean
code, but understand that sometimes you need to hack something out. We are
fans of open source and aim to contribute back when we can. We enjoy working
with smart people who can get things done.

# About You

You understand mobile. You have gone from idea to app store, quite possibly
more than once. You know a great mobile-centric API when you see one, even
better if you have designed one yourself. You understand the challenges that
the app store brings and know how to work around them. You know how to iterate
and build a product that delights our users. You enjoy the ability, freedom
and encouragement to develop our mobile strategy.

We can offer a competitive salary, a great office in downtown Chicago, a
flexible schedule, and a few cool office perks.

Interested? Send us a quick email: jobs@tastebud.co

------
hungryblank
Contentful - [https://www.contentful.com](https://www.contentful.com) \-
Berlin, Germany (VISA)

We are hiring for the following full time positions:

1\. Backend JavaScript Developer -
[http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/14124](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/14124)

2\. Frontend JavaScript - Angular Developer -
[http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/2980](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/2980)

3\. Support Engineer with Ruby or JavaScript -
[http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/17960](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/17960)

4\. Solution Consultant -
[http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/17959](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/17959)

------
inazarv
15Five - [http://www.15five.com](http://www.15five.com) \- New York, San
Francisco or remote

==About==

15Five is a simple and elegant SaaS product which gives managers, executives
and CEOs a pulse on their company via weekly employee feedback. Simultaneously
it engages employees by giving them a voice and soliciting input. It is named
after a simple practice where employees spend 15 minutes each week writing a
report that takes their manager no longer than 5 minutes to read.

Currently looking to fill 2 positions: Python/Django Engineer and Front-end
Engineer

==Perks==

* Work remotely or from our office in New York or San Francisco

* Flexible schedule

* No vacation policy

* Medical, dental and vision insurance

* Personal growth and learning stipend

==Apply==

For more details and to apply, please visit at
[http://www.15five.com/jobs/](http://www.15five.com/jobs/)

------
petrbela
Chute (YC W2012) - [http://getchute.com](http://getchute.com) \- San
Francisco, CA or Itapema, BR or REMOTE (US time zones)

Hiring full-stack and front-end engineers to build our media platform that is
used by Nike, Taco Bell, Starbucks, Benefit, Vogue, ESPN, NBC, NYT among
others, as well as many independent developers. We're working with the latest
technologies and <3 open source.

We're using Ruby/Rails/Sinatra, Node.js and Go on the backend (plus Python on
the data science front). We're running on AWS, Postgres, Mongo, Elasticsearch,
Redis, Storm.

On the front-end we're using React/Flux/ES6 (transitioning from
Backbone/Marionette).

For more info: [http://getchute.com/jobs](http://getchute.com/jobs)

------
amazon_sec
Full-time. Remote OK. Will support visa transfers -

The Amazon Information Security team takes the security of our customers', as
well as our own, information and systems seriously. Enabling Amazon's business
to grow and develop presents a unique and exciting blend of security
challenges.

We're looking for exceptional security engineers specializing in a variety of
disciplines; if building secure, world-class "always on" infrastructure and
businesses excites you, we hope you'll get in touch!

You can find a list of the specific groups within our Information Security
team here: [http://security.amazon-jobs.com/jobs.html](http://security.amazon-
jobs.com/jobs.html) If you can see yourself working in any of these groups, we
should talk!

------
mhleck
Mount Washington Alpine Resort - Mount Washington, British Columbia, Canada -
Full Time Project - Software Programmer

Mount Washington Alpine Resort is looking to hire a full time Software
Programmer to join our IT team, for the ongoing development of Mount
Washington’s business wide sales and customer relations software system. This
is a full time position until the completion of the project, and could lead to
a full time year round position for the right candidate. As a member of the
Mount Washington team, this position would also include the benefits and perks
of being a Mount Washington employee.

Deadline for application is March 13th, 2015.
[http://hr.mountwashington.ca/currentJobs.cfm](http://hr.mountwashington.ca/currentJobs.cfm)

------
caherrerapa
Nimbl3 www.nimbl3.com - Bangkok, Thailand / Full time / No Remote / VISA
provided

We are a software development studio focused on building products for startups
of Asia Pacific Region. Our clients are well-funded, recognised startups and
backed by early stage Alibaba investors, 500 startups, DeNA Ensogo and Invent.

We have done several applications in multiple verticals using Ruby on Rails.

Skills and Experience

\- Ruby / Ruby on Rails. 3+ years

\- HTML / CSS / Javascript / jQuery. Backbone, Ember or Angular

\- Experience with unix systems

\- Able to communicate in English

\- 4+ years of experience overall

We Offer

\- Highly competitive salary + perks

\- Visa sponsorship and work permit

\- Working in the most amazing city of Asia!

\- Brand new office in the best area of the city, connected to BTS and MRT.

If you have been to Thailand would be great! It's ok if you haven't been.
Please drop us a message to hello@nimbl3.com with your github account and CV.

------
academiaedu
Academia.edu |
[https://www.academia.edu/hiring](https://www.academia.edu/hiring)

Full Time Generalists and Front End Engineers | Downtown San Francisco (near
the Montgomery BART Station)

We have a very agile group of 12 engineers at Academia.edu in Downtown SF. I
joined them because I really respect the problems that they are working on.
Are you aware of how inefficient, inaccurate, slow and costly, scientific
publishing is? In fact, the vast majority of peer-reviewed scientific research
that gets published is actually not reproducible. Imagine a world where
scientists can share their research more quickly, obtain greater peer-review
coverage, and innovate faster. I joined because I wanted to contribute to
building this disruptive Open Science platform.

Below you can find some more info about the company and the general mission of
Open Science below if you're interested in the subject.

The tech stack here consists of Rails, Coffeescript, Backbone, PostgreSQL,
hosted on AWS. I'd like to tell you more about our team so ping me at
hiring[at]academia.edu so we can set up a quick call.

More about the company:

According to EdTech Magazine we are tech underdogs who are “key disruptors
among open-access publishers.”

[http://www.edtechmagazine.com/higher/article/2014/06/open-
ac...](http://www.edtechmagazine.com/higher/article/2014/06/open-access-
journal-underdogs-take-aging-academic-publications)

And we are viewed by Wired as “a key player in the movement toward open access
scientific publishing.”

[http://www.wired.com/2014/07/incentivizing-peer-review-
the-l...](http://www.wired.com/2014/07/incentivizing-peer-review-the-last-
obstacle-for-open-access-science/)

We have 18MM users who support our mission and we are growing 10% per month.
We are financially backed with $17MM by top VCs including Khosla Ventures,
True Ventures and Spark Capital.

------
losvedir
Boston, MA | Android Developer | Fulltime

CoachUp connects coaches and athletes for 1-on-1 private lessons. (Think
airbnb for private sports coaching.) We're a venture-backed startup that's
been around for about 3 years now. We went through TechStars and
MassChallenge. You'll probably find your typical startup culture and whatnot
here, but I guess one differentiating perk is you get to meet professional
athletes from time to time. Julian Edelman of the Patriots came by one day, as
did Nerlens Noel of the Philadelphia 76ers, and others are upcoming.

We're looking for a full time Android dev to take over our Android app. Our
backend is Ruby on Rails, and depending on comfort and desire you could work
on the API side of things, too.

Hit me up for more info: gabe@coachup.com.

------
helloshow
Hello Show - Ft. Lauderdale, FL (Relocation Offered)

UI/UX Designer for Web and Mobile Application

Hello Show is a design-driven real estate application that is transforming the
way real estate agents communicate and schedule. The application has created
an easy to use scheduling and showing process for all parties through a secure
mobile messaging platform, route planner, and an agent-to-agent scheduling
system. The result is an exceptional tool kit designed for the way real estate
agents work.

You will be joining an amazing team: one of the top Realtors in South Florida,
2 of the top 100 Ruby on Rails contributors, a market research expert, a
seasoned startup operations veteran, and 3 additional senior engineers. Our
design foundation comes from the world-class designer behind Desk.com,
Bitl.ly, Heroku, Grooveshark and more, so you will be building upon an
incredibly well organized and high quality product. Our development team is
entirely remote, but you should be local.

As our UI/UX Designer, you will be at the forefront of our product team,
moving ahead of the rest to determine what we need to work on. You must be
excited to challenge your assumptions and prove ideas with data; everything we
do is an experiment, but decisions are made pragmatically.

Responsibilities:

\- Design clean and unique User Interfaces to mirror UX requirements

\- Develop deep empathy and understanding of our users and their experiences

\- Translate user testing and research results into wireframes and user-flow
diagrams

\- Design for the responsive web

\- Explore and incorporate new and emerging design trends

\- Communicate and collaborate with developers on design

\- Develop project optimized assets and deliverables

\- Make our users incredibly productive and make a product they love

Apply at:
[https://helloshow.workable.com/j/B620BDDF57](https://helloshow.workable.com/j/B620BDDF57)

------
brendan_gill
OpenSignal - London, UK (Full time, permanent)

At OpenSignal we're using mobile apps to tap into the smart phones we're all
carrying around with us to build up global crowdsourced sensor networks. Our
first sensor network is for wireless signal [1] where we are building a global
database on the coverage and performance of wireless networks (both mobile +
WiFi) on a scale that has never before been possible. Our second sensor
network is WeatherSignal [2], which uses the barometers, thermometers and
hygrometers on smart phones to crowdsource weather data and we have already
published a scientific paper [3] showing the potential of this approach. If
the concept of crowdsourced sensor networks appeals to you too then please get
in touch. We are hiring for all manner of different roles right not (backend,
frontend, UX/UI & data science) but most of all we are just looking for smart,
like minded people rather than people with specific, existing skills. We also
recently raised our $4million series A [4] from Qualcomm Ventures, O'Reilly
Alphatech Ventures & Passion Capital so are growing fast.

More info: [http://opensignal.com/jobs/](http://opensignal.com/jobs/) Email
us: join@opensignal.com

[1] OpenSignal App:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.staircase3...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.staircase3.opensignal)

[2] WeatherSignal App:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.opensignal...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.opensignal.weathersignal)

[3] Battery Temperature/Weather correlation:
[http://opensignal.com/reports/battery-temperature-
weather/](http://opensignal.com/reports/battery-temperature-weather/)

[4] OpenSignal Series A: [http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/05/opensignal-
series-a/](http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/05/opensignal-series-a/)

------
jumpingdeeps
Wootric | Full Stack Rails Engineer | San Francisco | Full Time |
careers@wootric.com

Wootric is a SaaS customer happiness analytics company. (www.wootric.com)

We believe only great teams can delight customers. We’ve focused on building
Wootric with a mighty team of two women--ex-Salesforce engineer and an ex-
Clorox marketer. Now we’re ready to add a third member--our first full-time
engineer, and our most important hire.

Our team works at sustainable pace and in a relaxed but professional
environment. Everything we do is based on having a great team, happy
customers, and a culture of learning.

We are a well-funded, fast-growing company, and offer competitive salaries
($100K-$150K) and generous equity.

We’re looking for the right person to help us engineer great customer
experiences. More at www.wootric.com/careers

------
sabalaba
Lambda Labs is looking for Math, EE, CS and Neuroscience PhD dropouts /
candidates / post docs / or simply curious individuals interested in deep
learning, machine learning, and representation learning. If you love math and
software engineering, you'll fit right in.

Required experience:

\- B.S. Computer Science, Mathematics, Electrical Engineering, Neuroscience,
or other quantitative field.

\- Training neural networks with gradient descent.

\- Strong Math and CS fundamentals: Linear Algebra, Probability, Multivariate
Calculus, Mathematical optimization

Desired Experience / Personality:

\- Published work in top journals (NIPS/ICML/ICRL)

\- Creating and implementing state-of-the-art research

\- GPU programming (Cuda/OpenCL)

\- Programming / Mathematics Olympiads: IMO, IOI, Putnam

To apply, please email your resume and github link to: s[at]lambdal.com

------
minaguib
AdGear is hiring an Analytics Developer, full-time in Montréal, Quebec, Canada

The ideal candidate for this position is well-rounded, with feet in both the
database world as well as software development. SQL should be first language,
but we'll happily come to an agreement if it's your second or third. You
should also be very comfortable with java, linux and another glue language
like bash/ruby/python. Very nice to have experience (but not required) would
be big-data (HDFS, M+R, Hive) and analytical databases like HP Vertica.

If you're interested or have questions, contact me or jobs@adgear.com

[http://adgear.com/company/careers/#AnalyticsDevMontreal](http://adgear.com/company/careers/#AnalyticsDevMontreal)

------
miket
Diffbot (Palo Alto, CA)

We're a 14-person AI startup right by the Stanford campus. We apply deep
learning, computer vision, and natural language processing techniques to the
problem of understanding webpages. Our APIs convert billions of webpages
automatically into structured data for the likes of Bing, Digg, Instapaper,
eBay, Adobe and others.

We use very few 3rd party frameworks and strive to develop our own performant
machine learning techniques.

Looking for published ML/CV/NLP specialists, data fusion / knowledge graph,
and web-scale crawling experts with a track record of building intelligent
systems that perform at human-level accuracy rates. If interested, send us a
note at jobs@diffbot.com (due to limited HR bandwidth, naked resumes will be
discarded).

------
sap_pa
Systems Engineer - SAP - Palo Alto, CA, USA

Our team has the mission to design and develop a massively scalable, multi-
tenant aware, and extremely fast data management engine. Our whole stack is
trimmed for delivering great performance, ranging from LLVM-based code
generation for query execution to exploiting low-latency remote direct memory
access communication.

We are at the very beginning of the project phase, still in research mode. Our
goal is to expand from a research prototype to a productive version of our
engine. In this process we make use of the newest technology stacks and
cooperate with universities and research institutes.

Please apply via: [http://bit.ly/1EZUpi6](http://bit.ly/1EZUpi6)

------
Wildfalcon
New Bambooo | Ruby / Ruby on Rails developer | London UK

New Bamboo is looking for experienced ruby / ruby on rails developers to join
our team.

We're a development agency building apps and products for a wide range of
national and global clients including RedBull and Which? We predominantly use
Ruby, but Javascript, Redis and various other languages and tools often make
their way into our projects.

We pride ourselves on our developer oriented culture where we put the
developers at the centre of everything we do. Our offices are based in the
Barbican area of London.

To find out more details and how to apply visit [https://www.new-
bamboo.co.uk/careers/senior-ruby-dev/](https://www.new-
bamboo.co.uk/careers/senior-ruby-dev/)

~~~
yonibot
Would you be open to hiring remote / partly-remote developers?

------
leonhu
Doctible is hiring Fulltime Software Engineer - San Diego Downtown, CA
(Onsite)

Looking for experience with: \- Ruby on Rails \- AngularJS or equivalent
javascript framework \- Testing frameworks.

We are a customer-friendly online marketplace that allows consumers to shop
procedures, view doctors, and get the best cash price. We're built on top of
cutting edge technologies and continue to expand. We are looking for
motivated, experienced Software engineer to work on a fast paced,
collaborative team. You will be working across many exciting technologies
including iOS, Ruby, AngularJS, Android and several data storage technologies.
Somewhat flexible schedules since we're still pretty small. Plenty of room to
grow and your opinions will be heard.

~~~
leonhu
[http://career.doctible.com](http://career.doctible.com)

------
subleq
Fusionbox (www.fusionbox.com) -- Denver, CO

Python/Django Software Engineers

YOU: You are passionate about open source and like to try new technologies.
You do not necessarily come from a traditional computer science background,
but you have achieved mastery and you are particularly well suited to
engineering. You are a self-starter and learn easily. You would like to get
paid to write open source software.

US: Fusionbox offers custom software development solutions to a wide range of
clients using new technologies. Fusionbox is a place for talented people who
are serious about engineering. We are committed to the open source community
([https://github.com/fusionbox](https://github.com/fusionbox)) and Pythonic
sensibility.

------
samidalouche
OMsignal Site Reliability Engineer [REMOTE or LOCAL]

Headquarters: Montreal | [http://www.omsignal.com](http://www.omsignal.com)

Link to full Job Offer: [https://github.com/OMsignal/omsignal-job-
offers/blob/master/...](https://github.com/OMsignal/omsignal-job-
offers/blob/master/site-reliability-engineer.md)

We are looking for a Site Reliability Engineer who can help us operate and
scale a reactive, event-driven system based on bleeding edge technologies
(Scala, Akka, Spray, Reactive Programming, iOS, Swift, Docker...), a modern
architectural style (Micro Services, CQRS, Event Sourcing, Eventual
Consistency), and a clean codebase (Clean Code, Domain Driven Design…).

------
somewhatn00b
Progistix Worldwide
([https://www.progistixworldwide.com](https://www.progistixworldwide.com)) -
NYC

At Progistix, we are building an innovative, nimble product to tackle the
tired challenges of moving food across the country. Progistix is new but our
team is not. We are adding to a group of seasoned, successful technology and
industry vets. And though we are still a growing start-up, we’ve got big
company resources. That means you’ve got the freedom to think big and the time
to experiment on a large scale.

We are looking for:

    
    
      - Lead Frontend Engineer (HTML/CSS/JS)
      - Lead Backend Engineer (Python/Flask)
      - iOS Engineer
    

Check out our job descriptions and get in touch on our website!

------
diem_perdidi
Dashlane | Paris, France | Full time

Dashlane (located in NYC and Paris) is dedicated to solving the web drudgery
associate with password management, identity and online payments - aka filling
those damn web forms and generating passwords more complex than "hackernews1".

Now hiring for various dev positions: #1 BACKEND DEV - Experienced with
backend stuff that stays up and is, you know, webscale®. Node.js, MySQL,
Mongodb, Redshift, Ansible, AWS... #2 IOS DEV - iOS engineer who wants to
build innovative UX/UI features. #3 WINDOWS UI DEV - Because not everything is
web, and Qt can be fun, build the UI of our windows app (C++ mainly).

More info at [https://www.dashlane.com/jobs](https://www.dashlane.com/jobs).

~~~
zerr
REM0TE from Europe for Win UI C++ dev?

------
jonhearty
Datanyze - System and Software Engineer - San Mateo, CA

Jon from Datanyze here. If you have any interest in owning a new product from
start to finish, read on...

We just returned from Hawaii where we were working for a week to celebrate a
huge revenue milestone. Fresh off of a $2M round from amazing investors,
including Google Ventures, Mark Cuban and IDG Ventures, we recently began
developing a new product and want someone amazing to join an all-star team and
take ownership of this new part of our business.

We want someone who can tackle big problems, think on a high level and have a
major impact on our business. Want to hear more? Email me at jon@datanyze.com
and mention Hacker News!

P.S. we're also hiring for all product, engineering and sales positions - ask
me for details!

------
zain
We @ Lovely, [http://livelovely.com](http://livelovely.com), are looking for
smart, relatively senior devs and designers to add immediate value by shaping
our awesome growth story. We are located in SF, no remote, but we'll pay
relocation expenses if you're not local and we've sponsored two H1Bs so far.
You will help design and build the most beautiful Rental user/landlord portal
in the US. We are a Python/Angularjs shop and we hire full stack polyglots who
are savvy in a blended web/mobile environment.

I run engineering -- ex-YC, Django dev, been in the real estate space most of
my life. I'd be happy to answer any of your questions: zain@livelovely.com.

------
stegro32
Your Golf Travel / spabreaks.com - London, UK - Senior Developer - Full time -
No remote

We are a tech team of ~20 people (developers, designers, infrastructure) in a
well-established travel company (~200 people, ~70m GBP turnover), working on
customer-facing and internal web-based applications.

Things we do/use (in no particular order): pair programming, TDD, small cross-
functional teams, Ruby, Rails, Python, Go, Javascript (sometimes with
ReactJS), Puppet, Vagrant, Webpack, Varnish, HAProxy, Node.js, Git, RSpec,
Jasmine.

More details here: [https://jobs.github.com/positions/703f3fca-
bdd4-11e4-913c-cd...](https://jobs.github.com/positions/703f3fca-
bdd4-11e4-913c-cdd537bba955)

To talk to us: tech-jobs@yourgolftravel.com.

------
basecase_com
BaseCase - [http://basecase.com/careers](http://basecase.com/careers)

Location: Berlin, Germany

Our primary product is a sophisticated web application which allows non-
developers create interactive presentations.

We're looking for talented developers. Our technology stack is Javascript /
jQuery / HTML5 on the front-end, and Python / MySQL on the back-end. But you
don't need experience in our stack - we know a good developer can learn on the
job.

We can support REMOTE workers, and are willing to assist in obtaining a work
VISA for Germany if required.

We have been profitable for several years, so we can offer very competitive
salaries, with stock options.

If this sounds interesting, please contact careers@basecase.com.

Cheers,

Diarmuid Glynn / CTO / d.glynn@basecase.com

------
GolfyMcG
Healthify

New York, NY

Mid-Level Front-End Focused Developer

Healthify is looking for a full-stack web developer with an emphasis on front-
end development. You will help define how the healthcare market delivers on
the promise of reform and have the potential to lower the trillions of dollars
we spend on healthcare. Your programming will have an immediate and dramatic
impact on countless lives and organizations dealing with social needs.

Ruby on Rails (at least 1 year of experience required)

JS frameworks (at least 2 years of experience required)

Nice to haves: PostgreSQL, SCSS, Elasticsearch

You can find more information about us and the position here:

[https://angel.co/healthify/jobs/55107-mid-level-front-end-
fo...](https://angel.co/healthify/jobs/55107-mid-level-front-end-focused-
developer)

------
AppAnnie
App Annie - Engineering roles available in Utrecht, Beijing and San Francisco!

App Annie is the industry leader in app ranking, app store analytics and
market intelligence supporting iPhone, iPad, Mac, Google Play and Amazon. We
take care of all the work (and the math), keeping you up-to-date with your own
app's metrics and the latest app store trends.

We have challenging roles available across the globe covering the following
areas - Backend Engineer, Data Scientist, IT Operations, Mobile (iOS and
Android) Engineers, DevOps, QA Engineers and more.

If you are looking for a challenging role in a dynamic international
environment using the latest technologies then we would love to talk with you.
Check out our openings at: www.appannie.com/jobs.

------
cstigler
Zaption ([http://www.zaption.com](http://www.zaption.com)) || San Francisco,
CA

Full-Stack Web Engineer (Node.js, MongoDB, Knockout.js) || Full-Time

Zaption is an education-technology startup that's fixing video learning.
Teachers and trainers use our web app to turn online videos (from YouTube,
Vimeo, etc) into interactive learning experiences that engage students and
deepen understanding.

We're a very small (6-person) team that is funded, growing, and has real
customers and revenue. We're looking for a dev who's interested in education,
besides being good with JavaScript, having some experience with
Node.js/MongoDB, and being able to wrangle HTML/CSS.

If you're interested, email charlie@zaption.com

------
bgibson
Mirror | San Francisco | Software Engineer, Interface Engineer (Web, QT),
Product Designer

Mirror is a smart contracts platform. We are leveraging blockchain technology
to provide hedging and risk management tools that are more accessible,
affordable, and globally available than their contemporary counterparts, and
with little or no counterparty, exchange, or clearing exposure.

Our vision is to realize the promise of the Bitcoin blockchain as a global,
decentralized, cryptographically-assured fiduciary system. Headquartered in
San Francisco, we are making contracts without middlemen, available to
everyone everywhere.

For details and open positions:
[https://jobs.lever.co/mirror](https://jobs.lever.co/mirror)

------
ghiculescu
Front-end web engineer (UI/UX) - Brisbane, Australia [40-70k negotiable on
exp]

Hi, I'm one of the co-founders of Tanda.co. We help businesses pay their staff
correctly and on time - with powerful SaaS for rostering, attendance, and
payroll automation.

We've been bootstrapped and profitable for almost 3 years now. Come and join
our team of 10 (at least count - it's growing quickly!). Last year we won a
Lord Mayor's business award for Brisbane's best startup.

Position is full time, or part time equivalent.

As well as this, we have a few other roles at
[https://www.tanda.co/careers/](https://www.tanda.co/careers/) which HN
readers might like. Apply through there, or email me: alex@tanda.co

~~~
ghiculescu
Edit: sorry, should have mentioned - we can't do remote at the moment.

------
jamescrowley
Front-end engineer at growing fintech startup in London, UK [£35-50K + options
- thought I'd take the hint]

I’m CTO at FundApps, recently recognised as one of the top 50 fintech startups
in Europe. We help investment managers comply with regulation - it's a product
in a complex space that we're trying to make simple. We're looking to hire our
first front-end engineer and designer (2 roles!) who can help us tackle this
as we grow.

We have a great customer base and are growing the company on the basis of
actual revenue (who'd have thought it).

You can find out more about us & the other roles we’re hiring for at
[http://fundapps.workable.com/](http://fundapps.workable.com/) .

------
mrw34
Chaser | [http://chaser.io](http://chaser.io) | Engineer | Full-time | London,
UK

We're a small team building highly intuitive and effective tools to help
businesses improve their cashflow. We're early stage but our (paying)
customers are seeing great results and giving us hugely positive feedback.

We're hiring for a wide-ranging software engineering role but we're more
interested in finding the right person than requiring specific skills. If
you'd like influence, autonomy and to be solving real problems in a fast
growing business then please check
[http://chaser.io/jobs](http://chaser.io/jobs) and then drop us a message.

------
giaour
Business Insider - PHP Engineer - New York City (Flatiron)

Business Insider is looking for a highly-skilled PHP developer to join our
world-class engineering team. You will help to conceive, design, build, and
deliver the next-generation of online news/media working with cutting edge
technologies such as MongoDB, AWS, NodeJS, and Go. We are a dynamic company
reaching the new generation of business leaders. We are a well-funded
(including by Jeff Bezos) company at the forefront of digital media. You'll be
joining a close team that works hard and has fun.

We're looking for solid PHP developers who have experience working with MVC
systems and appreciate the agile methodology and continuous integration. We
face exciting challenges every day due to the demands of our growing audience
and the 24/7 news cycle. Your work will reach millions of people—50+ million
every month around the globe. Our product team pushes the boundary on feature
development, resulting in a varied and interesting assortment of tech
challenges to solve.

Position requirements include: Skilled back-end programmer who can write lean
object-oriented PHP 5 code Broad understanding of web architecture and how it
applies to scalability Enjoys building user-focused interfaces, using Ajax
when appropriate Collaborating with product managers, editorial, and business
partners to understand software requirements Participating in architectural
decisions Troubleshooting and solving complex problems Solid understanding of
version control principles, preferably using Git Strong communication skills

Bonus points for experience with: Agile development PHPUnit Behat and/or
Cucumber Symfony, Laravel, or Silex AWS MongoDB and Doctrine Golang
JS/CSS/HTML

Send your resume directly to jeskew [at] businessinsider.com for prioritiy
review.

The official job listing can be found at
[http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/businessinsider/php-
developer/...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/businessinsider/php-
developer/cJkUTcPzyr5iz4iGalkWKP?ref=rss&sid=68)

------
strikingly
DevOps Engineer + Fulltime + Shanghai

Font End Engineer + Fulltime + Shanghai

==About Strikingly ==

Strikingly is powering the next generation of websites.

Our mission is to give everyone the ability to turn their creative ideas into
reality and build brands around them.

We're a small team working internationally and based in Shanghai.

Backed by Y Combinator (W13), SV Angel, Index Ventures, FundersClub,
Innovation Works, and more.

==Experience Required==

No years of experience, education, or certification requirements, but you do
need to be able to convince me that you know and have experience with:

* HTML、CSS、JavaScript、Angular.js、Knockout.js--- Font End Engineer

* Docker，Ruby on Rails，AWS，HAProxy，CDN—DevOps Engineer

More Information:
[http://www.strikingly.com/s/careers](http://www.strikingly.com/s/careers)

==How To Apply==

E-Mail: jobs@strikingly.com

------
stephendicato
Percipient Networks
([http://www.percipientnetworks.com](http://www.percipientnetworks.com)) -
Boston/Wakefield, Massachusetts - Full Time & Internships (yes remote)

At Percipient Networks, we are striving to build products and services that
truly change how organizations of all shapes and sizes conduct cybersecurity
operations and incident response.

You can read more about our open positions on our site:
[http://www.percipientnetworks.com/careers](http://www.percipientnetworks.com/careers)

We are young, small, pre-revenue, and extremely passionate. If you are
passionate about cybersecurity and solving hard problems with technology,
please contact us.

------
strikingly
DevOps Engineer + Fulltime + Shanghai

Font End Engineer + Fulltime + Shanghai

==About Strikingly ==

Strikingly is powering the next generation of websites.

Our mission is to give everyone the ability to turn their creative ideas into
reality and build brands around them.

We're a small team working internationally and based in Shanghai.

Backed by Y Combinator (W13), SV Angel, Index Ventures, FundersClub,
Innovation Works, and more.

==Experience Required==

No years of experience, education, or certification requirements, but you do
need to be able to convince us that you know and have experience with:

* HTML、CSS、JavaScript、Angular.js、Knockout.js--- Font End Engineer

* Docker，Ruby on Rails，AWS，HAProxy，CDN—DevOps Engineer

More Information:
[http://www.strikingly.com/s/careers](http://www.strikingly.com/s/careers)

==How To Apply==

E-Mail: jobs@strikingly.com

------
mrj
Evite ([http://www.evite.com](http://www.evite.com)) - West Hollywood, CA -
Full time (no remote)

We’re looking for a full-stack Senior Software Engineer experienced in leading
the technical design and software development of highly scalable customer
facing platforms with particular strength in Python. Although this role is
predominantly focused on backend server-side technologies, you’ll have the
unique opportunity to exercise your front-end skills for development of full
business solutions.

Read more:

[http://evite.theresumator.com/apply/aNyAtf/Senior-
Software-E...](http://evite.theresumator.com/apply/aNyAtf/Senior-Software-
Engineer.html)

------
fmotlik
Codeship - Rails Senior, Full Time, Boston, Vienna or remote in Europe

Codeship is a continuous integration and deployment service. We're running
tests and deployments for thousands of teams and are growing quickly. We're
currently a team of 18 and have more than doubled over the last 6 months.

As a developer tools startup we're putting a lot of effort into a great
workflow with testing, code reviews and obviously continuous delivery. We've
written a lot about that on our blog at
[http://blog.codeship.com](http://blog.codeship.com)

You can read more about the open job here:
[https://codeship.com/jobs](https://codeship.com/jobs)

------
bruth
Lead Analyst/Programmer - The Children's Hospital of Philadelphia

Description:

The Analyst/Programmer III in the Translational Informatics Unit at the
Department of Biomedical and Health Informatics (DBHi) develops and implements
innovative software and applications that solve challenging problems in the
collection, management, analysis and interpretation of biomedical, genomic and
clinical data.

The successful candidate will create and contribute to DBHi open source
projects ([http://github.com/chop-dbhi](http://github.com/chop-dbhi)) as well
as proprietary products such as mobile health applications and implementations
of data science algorithms. Specifically, the Analyst/Programmer III will:

\- Independently develop, test, and implement translational informatics
software and application solutions. Conceive, design, and disseminate (through
multiple academic and non-academic channels) re-usable open source and
proprietary software and application products.

\- Evaluate, adopt and use multiple technologies to create innovative
solutions that have a high impact on data-intensive clinical and translational
research.

\- Serve as a technical team lead in a highly matrixed research environment,
including technical project lead on multidisciplinary teams including
clinicians and biomedical researchers.

\- Mentor junior staff, student workers, co-ops, and research trainees
(fellows, post-docs). Interact directly with Hospital Information Solutions
applications and technology staff to identify and implement optimal computing
infrastructure.

\- Manage large, complex projects and take responsibility for major components
of larger research initiatives; assign work to junior staff, identifying,
tracking, and reporting on tasks and deliverables against project timelines.

Full Posting and Requirements:

\-
[https://www.chop.edu.apply2jobs.com/ProfExt/index.cfm?fuseac...](https://www.chop.edu.apply2jobs.com/ProfExt/index.cfm?fuseaction=mExternal.showJob&RID=35362&CurrentPage=1)

------
jsleeuw
BMCG ([http://www.bmc-group.co.jp](http://www.bmc-group.co.jp)) | Tokyo |
REMOTE | part-time / hourly

BMCG is an ambitious Tokyo-based startup that is changing the way it’s
customers use technology. We provide modern web and mobile solutions for
small, medium and large size enterprise clients.

Front-end Engineer - We're looking for a front-end engineer to help lead
development of our web-based solutions. You should have experience with React
/ Flux and CoffeeScript, and have some appreciation / interest in interface
design. Some experience with Twilio would be an asset.

Drop me a line if you're interested: jonathan.sleeuw@bmc-group.co.jp

------
capkutay
WebAction | Palo Alto, CA | Big Data Platform Engineer (Java), UI Engineer
(JS/Backbone), UI/UX Designer

WebAction is a Big Data Platform that focusses on real-time, streaming
analytics and making complex, powerful capabilities simple for end users.
Every component in our platform is controlled by interactive, web-based
drag/drop operations and/or a declarative SQL-like language.

UI Engineers should be interested in creating complex, single page web
applications with a focus on modular, re-usable components. Our UI stack
includes backbone, d3, less, and underscore.

Platform Engineers should be interested in building scalable, real-time data
processing systems.

If interested, shoot us an e-mail at jobs@webaction.com

------
marshallc
Location: San Francisco Full-time Remote: No

DevOps Engineer Company: Nitrous

Experience: AWS, Chef, automation, scripting

Nitrous.IO is a cloud application platform that helps you create and configure
infrastructure and services for complex web applications in just seconds.

We have raised over $7.5M in investment from Bessemer Venture Partners,
CrunchFund, 500 Startups, Draper Associates, TIBCO Software, GoldenGate
Ventures, Eduardo Saverin, and Prosper Nwankpa. We have over 150,000
registered developers and have helped them create hundreds of thousands of
development environments.

Join Nitrous:
[https://www.nitrous.io/jobs?gh_jid=18988](https://www.nitrous.io/jobs?gh_jid=18988)

------
7parkdata
7Park Data, Inc. in NYC -
[http://7parkdata.com/connect/](http://7parkdata.com/connect/)

Hiring engineers at all levels for multiple roles: -Machine Learning -DB
architects -Full stack engineers -Front end developers -iOS and Android
developers

Work on leading-edge mobile, internet and consumer analytics and information
products (see here for an example:
[http://7parkdata.com/blog/](http://7parkdata.com/blog/)).

Highly competitive comp (base, bonus, equity). Benefits 100% covered.

Looking for smart, driven people to help us continue to significantly scale
our business. Fun team that is highly academic and loves tackling complex
problems.

Apply on our website.

------
archerabi
OnDeck - Arlington,VA & New York, NY.

OnDeck (ONDK) uses data aggregation and electronic payment technology to
evaluate the financial health of small and medium sized businesses to
efficiently deliver capital to a market underserved by banks

* OnDeck is the largest VC backed tech IPO in NYC history.

* Crain's 2014 Best places to work.

===============================

OnDeck is looking for

* Backend Engineers(Java)

* Frontend Engineers (Angular)

* Security Engineers

* QA/Automation

* Analytics (Hadoop, HBase)

* Product Managers.

Perks

* Health Insurance - Medical, Dental, Vision

* Competitive salaries, a 401k plan, and meaningful equity for all employees

* We offer discounted health club memberships for all members at Crunch Fitness as well as free memberships to One Medical.

* We have “Happy Hour Wednesdays,” quarterly employee outings and a game room with a Ping-Pong and foosball table, old school Pac-Man, and Wii.

email: abhijithrc@ondeck.com

------
desmondmorris
Software Engineer (Fullstack) | ATTN: | NYC | Node.js, Javascript | 70k - 100k
+ equity

ATTN: creates content that breaks down complex issues, makes politics
interesting, and analyzes the world from the perspective of the social media
generation. In lieu of passivity, we prefer to give our followers vehicles to
take action.

We are looking to bring on a engineer to help us build our content publishing
and distribution platform.

Experience in node.js and mongodb is desired. Experience with React is a plus.

The position is full-time and we are open to local or remote candidates.

Apply here: [http://bit.ly/1w7mpP6](http://bit.ly/1w7mpP6)

[http://www.attn.com](http://www.attn.com)

------
saiko-chriskun
Full-Stack Rails Engineer - Full-time in Los Angeles or REMOTE freelance
opportunities available

We run www.hostwise.com and are looking for our third full-stack engineer.
We're doing really well, growing rapidly, and are your definition of a lean
startup- you'll have tons of opportunity to have a direct impact on our
product and team.

We're looking for someone who's experienced on both sides of the stack and who
is comfortable with taking complete ownership over projects. Some upcoming
ones include our html5-based mobile app and building out our test suites.

Our stack: Rails, Angular, Postgres, Coffeescript, Appgyver

If this sounds interesting at all, send me an email at bolton@hostwise.com.

------
G228
San Francisco, CA – Telecommute

Software Test Engineer – Scientific Medical Simulation

FP Complete is looking for creative software test engineers to work on our
scientific medical SaaS product. You will be working as a member of an
international product team and you will be expected to provide direct input on
product implementation, testing, and quality. Your mission is to represent the
customer. You will learn the system from top to bottom validating the product
and making sure it delivers what the customer needs.

More details here [https://www.fpcomplete.com/business/test-engineer-
software/](https://www.fpcomplete.com/business/test-engineer-software/)

------
yourabi
Gracenote: Emeryville, CA (SF Bay Area) - Full time, No remote, relocation
possible, NO visa sponsorship possible.

Gracenote is the top provider of entertainment information, creating industry-
leading databases of TV, movie, and music metadata for entertainment guides
and applications. Our technology serves billions of requests daily to hundreds
of millions of devices around the world.

Interested in working on crawlers and distributed systems? Interested in
functional languages like Clojure and Scala? Gracenote is hiring for several
positions (junior and senior).

You’ll be working a set of crawlers responsible for discovering, acquiring and
storing data and applications that make use of that data.

If interested email me at this username at company. No 3rd parties, no
recruiters please.

Responsibilities:

\- Write well-designed, well-tested code that performs well

\- Design, implement, and own new systems – from design to operations

\- Occasional on-call operations / support

\- Reduce technical debt in existing systems (refactoring, testing…etc)

\- Proactively look for ways to make our software more scalable, reliable and
fun

\- Help change the way we think about solving problems

Requirements:

\- Strong background in Java, Ruby, Python or another OO language

\- Solid understanding of the full web technology stack

\- Familiarity with a variety of (relational and non-relational)
databases/data stores

\- Experience with AWS (or another infrastructure platform)

Pluses:

\- Experience with web crawling, scraping

\- Experience with Clojure, Scala, Hive, or Go

\- Experience with functional programming, functional architectures

\- Experience with data processing architectures with Kafka, Storm, or Spark.

\- Experience with ZooKeeper, etcd or similar

\- Experience with Chef

\- GitHub repo / Open Source

------
daveth3cat
Digital Marketing Assistant | London Gatwick

Global Aircraft Charter company - great benefits and opportunity for global
travel.

The role is perfectly suited to an online enthusiast looking to develop a
career in this dynamic and specialised field. A proactive outlook and hunger
to develop your existing skills in digital is a must, and may be considered
more important than your formal experience. If you live and breathe digital
marketing blogs, forums, social media etc. this role will be a perfect fit.

Salary: up to £25k

[http://www.chapman-freeborn.com/en/careers/digital-
marketing...](http://www.chapman-freeborn.com/en/careers/digital-marketing-
assistant?hackernews)

------
jevans
Foraker Labs. Boulder, CO.

We build stuff for clients as well as maintaining a couple of internal
products. Our clients range from Breastcancer.org to local school districts.

Our products range from usability testing mobile web sites
([http://www.uxrecorder.com/](http://www.uxrecorder.com/)) to navigating
traffic more efficiently ([http://www.i70app.com/](http://www.i70app.com/)).

We're looking for full stack developers experienced with both Ruby on Rails
and JavaScript - [http://www.foraker.com/careers/web-
developer/](http://www.foraker.com/careers/web-developer/)

------
mberman91
Dextro - NYC - Two open positions, full time - dextro.co

Distributed Systems Engineer and Computer Vision Scientist

Work with us to enable the next generation of apps, robots, smart devices, and
visual data analytics tools.

We’re not tied to a particular language; our backend is built in Python, Ruby,
CUDA, and C++.

As a member of our rapidly growing backend team, you will architect and own
whole new services that enable our product to be smarter and faster, and
you'll push the core Dextro API forward with the help of our vision
scientists.

If you are currently in a graduate program, we offer summer positions and
semester positions for vision interns.

[https://www.dextro.co/jobs](https://www.dextro.co/jobs)

------
endeavorinsight
Endeavor Insight (New York, NY) is looking for a full-stack developer
interested in gaining project management experience while working as the
technical lead for a fast-growing research organization.

Education: Minimum of a bachelor's degree; master's a plus

Experience: 3-4 years experience in a technical/analytical role

Skills: LAMP stack, JavaScript/Jquery, D3.js, SQL, systems administration

To learn more about the position, visit
[http://endeavor.force.com/careers/ts2__JobDetails?jobId=a0n6...](http://endeavor.force.com/careers/ts2__JobDetails?jobId=a0n60000005LgTLAA0&tSource=)
or send your resume directly to rhett.morris@endeavor.org

------
mburst
Imgur | San Francisco | Full Time | Full Stack, Ops, iOS, Android, Design | No
Remote, No Visa, No Internships

Imgur is the largest image community on the web, clocking in at over 60
billion page views per month! We have a small engineering team, so each
engineer is responsible for solving challenges at a massive scale. Some parts
of our tech stack include PHP, Go, JavaScript, Redis, Memcached, Hbase, MySQL,
and Hadoop.

Interested? Check out our open positions!
[http://imgur.com/jobs](http://imgur.com/jobs)

If you have any questions about the open positions or want to know what it's
like to work at Imgur feel free to e-mail me at max@you know where.com

------
eaford44
Opendoor is hiring (SF)

\- Data Scientists

Work with an accomplished, close-knit team (ex- Square, Google, Facebook,
Apple folks) to fundamentally change how people buy and sell their homes.

As a data scientist at Opendoor, you’ll be joining a distinguished team that
is working on mission-critical data products, such as our valuation model,
predictive modeling infrastructure, and growth experiments.

\- Work on unique problems using a mix of machine learning, crowdsourcing,
exploratory data analysis, feature extraction, and software engineering.

Apply on our careers page:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/opendoor#.VPU2bFPF9qY](https://boards.greenhouse.io/opendoor#.VPU2bFPF9qY)

OR email job [at] opendoor.com

------
dale-ssc
Socialserve.com -- Charlotte, NC, USA

We are seeking a top-notch senior systems administrator who is ready to help
us with all our IT needs, everything from desktop support to server
provisioning to helping plan our long-term IT strategy.

Socialserve.com is a technology-driven non-profit in Charlotte, NC providing
hosted web applications for users and organizations all over the USA. We use
OS X on our desktops and Linux on our servers. We rely on and love to use open
source software, including Python, Git, PostgreSQL, and Asterisk.

We're looking for someone who:

* Is looking for a full-time, on-site staff position in Charlotte, NC

* Is a friendly person and a good communicator

* Excels at planning and independent problem solving

* Is willing to wear a number of hats in a small business

* Will take responsibility for IT projects big and small

* Loves to automate his/her job and has the ability to do it, including mastery of shell scripting and at least intermediate experience with some other programming language(s)

* Has extensive experience with Linux administration including configuration, monitoring, troubleshooting, and maintenance

* Has a firm grasp of TCP/IP networking

In return we offer you an easy-going, productive environment at a non-profit
with a minimal amount of bureaucracy and friendly, interesting coworkers.
You'll have a lot of freedom to solve our problems your own way, which will
give you plenty of opportunities to learn new technologies and expand your
skills. We want to give you what you need to succeed and get out of your way.

If this sounds good to you, let's talk! Please send your résumé to
employment@socialserve.com, or read more at
[http://www.socialserve.com/jobs/](http://www.socialserve.com/jobs/).

This is an FTE position only. Sorry, we will only consider candidates with a
legal right to work in the United States who are able to work on-site in our
office in Charlotte, NC, USA. No contractors, no recruiters, please.

------
jeremymcanally
FireEye - NYC preferred - FULL-TIME

We are building an info security product driven by big data. If working on
something that ingests more data per second than Twitter on just one of our
customers sounds interesting, then ping me at (my HN username)@gmail.com.

We work in a lot of programming languages (from Python to Scala to Java to Go
to Node/JavaScript) with a lot of really interesting problems to solve around
performance, search, storage, scaling, and so on. We are looking for some
engineers who are excited about chewing on big problems and solving them using
whatever tools work best. If that sounds like you, ping me at the email I
mentioned or on Twitter at @jm.

~~~
freehunter
I just want to say I've used your products and they are truly excellent. You
guys provide a much-needed service to the world.

~~~
jeremymcanally
Wow, thanks! Glad they're helping folks out. :)

------
jack7890
SeatGeek — New York, NY — Full Time — We're a search engine for tickets and
live events.

Systems Engineer – We're looking for someone to double our current systems/ops
team (a team of one). Details here:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs/systems](https://seatgeek.com/jobs/systems)

Web Engineer — We're looking for someone who loves building for the web.
Everything else (professional experience, where in the stack you fit, the
languages you've used) is up for grabs. Details here:
[http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/](http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/)

------
puja108
Giant Swarm (Cologne, Germany) / www.giantswarm.io / Support Engineer (m/f)

[http://giantswarm.nimble.hr/p/cdc4323323cc-support-
engineer-...](http://giantswarm.nimble.hr/p/cdc4323323cc-support-engineer--
m-f-)

We are looking for a passionate Developer (remote workpossible) who wants to
be the voice of our customers, who are using Giant Swarmfor architecting and
deploying didtributed systems.

More jobs (DevOps, Dev, Web Dev) are available at
[http://giantswarm.nimble.hr](http://giantswarm.nimble.hr)

You can apply through the website, but if you have anyquestions, feel free to
email Anna at anna@giantswarm.io

~~~
SpreadTheWord
Beware! They will ask you to "test" their infrastructure. This will cost you
some days and after that they'll just weed you out. You'll be abused as cheap
beta tester!

------
geori
Front End Engineer

Engineering Team | HQ in Jackson, MS or REMOTE

Be a part of a small agile team that gives our engineers a ton of freedom and
responsibility in developing apps, which include a messaging and a social
intelligence product. EdgeTheory is an Angular.js shop and our backend runs in
Ruby (Sinatra).

Skills we are looking for

* Able to construct rich HTML and CSS, with complex JavaScript interactions

* Experience using JavaScript Frameworks (E.g., Angular, Ember, Backbone, jQuery) in large applications

* Experience with Responsive Design (E.g., Twitter Bootstrap, Bourbon Neat)

Bonus Points

* Strong design sense

* CSS compiler knowledge (E.g., Sass, LESS)

* Visualization Experience (E.g., d3.js)

* Experience debugging front-ends and using UI testing tools (E.g., Karma, Jasmine)

Interested? Send us an email at jobs@edgetheory.com

------
krypto_jeff
KryptoKit | Full-time | Toronto, Ontario, Canada

We build tools for cryptography and digital currency. Exciting startup in an
exciting industry! Currently looking for:

Full Stack Developer

* Develop and maintain critically acclaimed web applications like RushWallet and the KryptoKit Chrome extension * Particular focus on tests and security * Working as part of a great team that includes UX Designers, subject matter experts, other developers

If interested, reach out to jobs [at] kryptokit [dot] com

more details at
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1oD1hUfLru0uxLcEy1sSDqrIY...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1oD1hUfLru0uxLcEy1sSDqrIY5tMkWPdLIX5vHW46Qnk/pub)

------
Beccij
Thought Machine - London, UK

We are working on revolutionary technology to bring Machine Learning and Big
Data to the world of personal finance, and to do so in a way that provides a
beautiful intuitive user experience.

Formed in May 2014 by serial entrepreneur Paul Taylor, we have quickly grown
to a team of 25 and expect to expand to 50 people by the end of 2015. Our team
is first rate, with an eclectic mix of backgrounds from Google to some of
London’s top design agencies.

TOP ROLES \- Security Engineer \- Senior HTML5 Application Developer

You can check out additional Dev roles at
[http://thoughtmachine.workable.com/](http://thoughtmachine.workable.com/)

------
hurdleress
Backend Developer @ ShareProgress
[http://shareprogress.org](http://shareprogress.org)

At ShareProgress, our mission is to help progressive organizations achieve
success through the use of data and technology. Innovations in these fields
have made it possible to organize and campaign more effectively than ever
before, but most groups don't have the knowledge or ability to take advantage
of these advances. We help organizations like Greenpeace, Sierra Club, CREDO,
Compassion & Choices, AFL harness these innovations for their work.

For us, progressive means more than just the political left. It describes any
organization working to help and protect the less fortunate amongst us or to
make life better for the population at large: improving our cities, protecting
our environment, encouraging civic engagement, fighting for economic justice,
and providing training and opportunities for those who haven't traditionally
had access to them. Our primary focus is on nonprofit organizations, but we
consider any company with an inherent social good mission to be progressive as
well.

This role is full-time. Preference for the position will be given to
candidates in San Francisco, but REMOTE work (including from outside the US)
is a possibility.

Your Job:

\- Scoping out, developing, and validating new features for the ShareProgress
web tools

\- Researching and making recommendations on third-party tech services to use
with the platform, when appropriate

\- Keeping an eye on scalability for all new development with the
ShareProgress codebase

\- Coordinating with the larger ShareProgress team on projects related to
platform development

Experience with: \- Ruby on Rails

\- Test-Driven Development using RSpec

\- Developing scalable web applications (to handle hundreds of millions of
records)

\- PostgreSQL and Heroku

Benefits: \- Health/dental/vision insurance

\- Stock options

\- Team outings around SF

To apply or learn more, send your résumé to jobs@shareprogress.org.

------
navneetloiwal
Shopular (Redwood City) -- iOS engineer, Android engineer, Data Analyst

We are a Sequoia backed startup. Our vision is to be the ultimate smart
shopping companion for every shopper, revolutionizing the access to
information to help you save time and money. We are a small team and looking
to get two mobile engineers to lead the mobile apps.

If you love data and finding insights with the purpose of making the product
grow faster and identify areas of opportunity, you'd be a great fit for the
data analyst role.

We have over 5M users, yet a small team of 5 engineers. This is a huge
opportunity. We are looking for experienced and accomplished engineers.

Please send us email at join@shopular.com

------
nealmclark
SKIO Music | Vancouver, Canada - We are hiring front-end (Angular, SASS,
Bootstrap) and full-stack (Python, Django, JavaScript, IOS, Android)
engineers.

SKIO Music is on a mission to power the world’s creativity. Supported by
industry leaders in companies like Google, Spotify, Last FM and Sony Music,
we're introducing the first legal remix and sample marketplace. If you want to
be part of a new era in digital media, now is your chance.

Website: [https://skiomusic.com](https://skiomusic.com) Job Postings:
[https://angel.co/skio-music/jobs](https://angel.co/skio-music/jobs)

------
shreyans
Socratic.org in New York, iOS and web/backend

We're a small education company with a mission to make learning easier.

Learning today is like programming before StackOverflow - kids end up on Yahoo
Answers all the time. The Socratic community is changing that.

We just raised our Series A, and are hiring our first iOS engineer and a
generalist web+backend engineer.

Our team is diverse, supportive, and experienced (Venmo, Google). Women and
other underrepresented minorities are encouraged to apply.

We're looking for a software INTERN as well. Happy to apply for VISAs.

More about the roles @ [https://socratic.org/jobs](https://socratic.org/jobs)
Email us at hello@socratic.org

------
parsethi
Customer Support Engineer – Datacenter – Server Virtualization, DC Switching,
Storage Area Networks

Multiple Locations: San Jose (CA), Raleigh (NC), Richardson (TX)

Now expanding the rockstar team! - Immediate full-time positions open for Data
Center Switching, Server Virtualization and SAN engineers in Cisco Technical
Services. Work on sizzling hot, game-changing technologies causing market
disruptions..Interested! Apply Now

[https://www.cisco.apply2jobs.com/ProfExt/index.cfm?fuseactio...](https://www.cisco.apply2jobs.com/ProfExt/index.cfm?fuseaction=mExternal.showJob&RID=983667&CurrentPage=1)

------
ashaegupta
HOPSCOTCH

Consumer education company in NYC.

Generalist engineer || iOS engineer || Designer

We're making it easy for anyone to create digital content. We have a huge
community, an app that is loved by kids and adults, and VC funding.

Hopscotchers today make everything from art and illusions to Flappy Bird and
Geometry Dash -- it's amazing what happens when more people have access to
creating digital content.

We're a small team of 7 with experience at Etsy, Venmo, Customer.io and
Pivotal labs.

If you want to be a part of this change and inspire the creators of the
future, get in touch: asha@gethopscotch.com

And check out our app:
[http://hop.sc/get_hopscotch](http://hop.sc/get_hopscotch)

------
Leif_Hustler
Berlin, Germany - DreamCheaper is looking for a lead developer and a CTO.

DreamCheaper.com is a service that reduces the price of hotel reservations
after(!) they've been booked. Users simply forward their booking confirmation
via email to hotel@dreamcheaper.com and we continuously check across hundreds
of sources if the room they booked is available cheaper anywhere. If so, we
rebook it. As a result they sleep in the same room they initially booked, but
pay less.

Please check out
[http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/10/dreamcheaper/](http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/10/dreamcheaper/)
for more info.

Due to a tremendous boost in demand we’re looking for an experienced CTO to
set up a small team and help us scale and improve our efficiency.

Your Tasks:

* You set up and lead an international team of dedicated developers and have an eye on the back- and front-end development process

* You are responsible for the development & growth of our team

* You shape our vision from both the business- and technology perspective and add new features by working closely with the founding team

Your Haves:

* At least 4 years of relevant experience (travel industry is a +)

* Deep knowledge of Symfony2 and API technologies (REST, SOAP…) & web scraping

* Excellent communication skills, and the ability to recruit and lead international teams

* Passionate about clean code

* Self-driven & result oriented

* Most importantly: You’re passionate about the idea itself and growing this startup to disrupt the industry!

* You are based in – or are willing to move to – Berlin, Germany

We offer:

* Flat hierarchies

* International team

* Room for your own ideas

* The opportunity to contribute to an amazing product and disrupt the hotel industry

* A salary adequate to your experiences and skills

Please get in touch if you're interested: info@dreamcheaper.com

------
troyastorino
PicnicHealth (YC S14) San Francisco, CA Software Engineer: Full Time, Intern

PicnicHealth helps patients with serious medical conditions manage their
medical records. We continuously collect all of our customers' medical
records, digitize and normalize their information, and organize it into a
single chart that makes it easy to manage their care.

Our tech stack includes Node.js and PostgreSQL on the backend, and Backbone.js
/ React on the front end. We face interesting challenges around building a
friendly and useful interfaces to complex medical data and around applying
machine learning to provide medical insights.

To apply, email jobs [at] picnichealth.com

------
ujeezy
Shift Payments (YC S14), based in San Francisco's Financial District

We are building a Visa card that can be attached to any store of value,
including Bitcoin wallets, gold holdings, fiat, and soon, loyalty points,
airline miles, and more. Our mission is to improve access to financial tools.

We're hiring a strong generalist/fullstack engineer. Experience with Ruby,
Java, Sinatra, and AngularJS is a plus, but definitely not a requirement.
Experience shipping and operating a live product is a strong plus.

If this sounds interesting to you, we'd love to chat! Please shoot me an email
with links to some stuff you've built: eugene@shiftpayments.com

------
joracle
Software Engineer - Oracle, Cambridge, MA, United States

My team at Oracle is looking for a top notch C++ engineer to help us advance
search technology. This is an opportunity to hone your skills and work with
cutting edge technology in a fast pace environment. We run as a start up
inside the comforts of a large organization. This is not your typical big
company job, we're looking for great engineers with that start-up mind set.

See here:
[https://oracle.taleo.net/careersection/jobdetail.ftl?job=140...](https://oracle.taleo.net/careersection/jobdetail.ftl?job=1400121Q)
for more info on the job.

~~~
zerr
Any chance for REM0TE?

~~~
joracle
Sorry, no. We've found collocation contributes to the team's effectiveness.

------
OptiverAsiapac
Sydney, Australia | Local Applicants or Visa Holders

Trading Systems Engineer| Optiver AsiaPac

Optiver is a Global Trading firm focused on market-making. We take pride in
our people and our technology.

Most of us come from an infrastructure background however, we have some great
engineers who were once developers and decided to change into a more end-to-
end role where they have more scope and breadth of responsibility. We manage
the entire trading system from end-to-end - servers, networks, software
deployments etc- and we ensure that they are performing at their peak. We are
expert troubleshooters, natural problem solvers, love to do root cause
analysis, performance analysis and look for ways to continuously improve the
performance of our trading systems.

Your tech-know-how would include: • Experience working as a Systems
Administrator, Infrastructure Engineer or any technical role that requires
complex troubleshooting and incident management • A solid understanding of
Linux – whatever flavour you like • Experience with Networking will be pretty
handy • If you can script using Python or have any software development
experience, these will definitely help too

What you’re like • You’re awesome • Love to communicate and have excellent
verbal, written and face-to-face comms • You dream about troubleshooting and
root cause analysis and thrive on solving problems • Understand the importance
of managing expectations – you don’t leave your stakeholders hanging • Easily
liaise with both techies and non-techies • Love to learn and often find
yourself trying to improve just about everything, all the time • You’re
efficient and keep a cool head under fire

You don't need to have had prior experience in trading to be successful in
this role. We will support you and give you all the training, love, and
guidance you need to be as successful as you can be.

If you experience any problems when trying to apply through our website,
please email your resume and cover letter to careers@optiver.com.au or go to
this link
[http://alescoprod.talent2payroll.com/pls/aparbtpp/WK8127$APP...](http://alescoprod.talent2payroll.com/pls/aparbtpp/WK8127$APP.FormInsert?P_VACANCY_REF_NO=168)

------
thesis
DialMyCalls.com (www.dialmycalls.com) - Remote, Houston, or West Palm Beach

We are an alert/emergency communications provider for schools, religious
organizations, and government entities, etc. in the US & Canada. Our clients
rely on us to get messages out quick via phone and other means. This includes
voice calls, SMS, e-mail, and social media.

We are looking for a full time Sr. PHP developer with front end experience as
well. Our stack includes PHP, JQuery, Bootstrap, RabbitMQ, MySQL, MemcacheD.

We offer a highly competitive salary, vacation time, PTO, weekly lunches,
matching 401k, and some other nice things.

Please send your resume to: mfreedman@ontimetelecom.com

------
koz1000
AMETEK Vehicle Instrumentation Systems (Grand Junction, CO, USA or West
Chicago, IL, USA)
([http://ametek.com/Careers/home.aspx](http://ametek.com/Careers/home.aspx))

We are a world leader in the design and manufacture of precision
instrumentation, dashboard displays, industrial/commercial controls and
display systems. This position is in Grand Junction, CO, but we will also
consider candidates in the Chicago area who prefer to work in our West
Chicago, IL office.

You will help to establish effective graphic design processes to develop
graphic tools to simulate our products and to help improve design quality. You
will also provide support for existing product line software platforms.

ESSENTIAL DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES include the following:

• Create graphical user interfaces on multiple OS environments for all our
existing and future controller products • Port Linux distributions for new
product platforms as needed • Create instructions for graphical user interface
and document programming tasks • Work independently with minimum supervision.
Participate in hardware/software design reviews

Position Requirements

• Bachelor’s Degree in Electrical or Electronics or Computer Science
Engineering or equivalent. Masters a plus. • A minimum of 3+ years of
graphical user interface design experience • Experience in Embedded operating
systems-- Linux, Android, kernel level experience a plus. • Experience in
Windows programming • Experienced in C/C++ programming • Experience with HMI
tools required, such as VAPS XT, QT, Java, Altia, etc. VAPS XT is a big plus.
• Experienced with file system and compressed image conversion. • Knowledge of
segment LED, LCD, and touch screen technology. • Experienced in software for
embedded systems, Freescale MPC, iMX6 and NXP 1788 a plus • Excellent at
documenting design, test and measurement results. • Experience with a variety
of Engineering tools & Office tools needed in an Engineering Product
Development environment • Experience with source code version control /
sharing systems • Excellent communication skills, both oral and written

If you are interested, mail me at {Louis.Koziarz @ ametek.com}

------
lpgauth
AdGear is a digital advertising technology company providing platforms and
services for digital media innovators such as publishers, advertisers and
media agencies. We operate a full-stack advertising platform enabling our
customers to innovate with formats, audience data, reporting, pricing and
distribution strategies.

For more information, complete description of roles, and details on applying,
please see
[http://adgear.com/company/careers/](http://adgear.com/company/careers/)

Please make sure to CC lp at adgear.com with your email to jobs at adgear.com
so we know you're from HN. :)

------
xtianem
Symphony | iOS Developer | Palo Alto, CA - www.symphony.com

You will be responsible for developing, enhancing, and designing a
world-­class mobile application for the Symphony platform. Your role will
include implementing, and enhancing the iOS mobile application, alongside a
team of world­-class developers, designers and software architects. You will
be responsible for choosing libraries & frameworks to best meet the needs of
the application. You will work with product managers and UI/UX designers to
create a secure, seamless mobile experience.

Skills: iOS SDK, Objective-­C, UIKit, Core Animation, Core Text

To apply, email: careers@symphony.com

------
apittman01
Pindrop Security - Backend Python Engineers - Midtown Atlanta - FullTime

Relocation offered as well as Visa sponsorship

After growing 400% in 2014, Pindrop is scaling our anti-fraud solutions and
expanding our product offerings. We're looking for seriously talented backend
Python engineers that can write beautiful code, fast.

Python, C++, Linux, MySQL, Django

We are also looking for talented Frontend UI Engineers that have a passion for
enhancing usability of enterprise solutions.

Javascript, Coffeescript, Ruby

Very competitive compensation, stock options, conference budgets, equipment
budgets, kickass office environment

email resumes and github profiles to Maggie at mjoris@pindropsecurity.com

www.pindropsecurity.com/careers

------
bvanvugt
Sendwithus (YC W14) - Frontend Tech Lead - Victoria BC, Canada

We're looking for an experienced front-end tech lead. We offer competitive
salaries and generous employee equity.

At its core, Sendwithus is an API to send templated transactional emails. Our
customers are in our web app daily, exploring analytics, handling customer
support, and building new customer experiences.

We have offices in SF and Victoria. Our product engineering and customer
support team, currently 7 people, operate out of Victoria. Candidates should
be willing to spend at least six months working out of our Canadian office.

To apply, email jobs at sendwithus dot com introducing yourself.

------
khivi
Betterpath - Backend Engineer - NYC

Betterpath (betterpath.com) is a NYC based, early stage, data-driven
healthcare startup that is taking an innovative approach to improving patient
outcomes across a number of serious chronic diseases, starting with
Inflammatory Bowel Disease (IBD). Our team is passionate about transforming
the healthcare industry and making a real difference in peoples’ lives.

You will be

\- building features end to end. From coding to deployment

\- part of small team so you will contribute in all parts

\- design our scaling solution as we grow

\- love to come to work

Some tools we currently use at backed are scala, play, ansible, s3, datomic,
postgres

Interested drop me a line khivi [at] betterpath.com

------
niniane
Founding Engineer - San Francisco - Evertoon.com (Greylock-funded startup).
$100k-$150k with founding-team level of equity

Evertoon lets users create mini-Pixar movies by taking regular text and
automatically turning it into a movie with avatars acting it out. We're
building a mobile platform to bring animated moviemaking to the masses, and
then a marketplace for artists to sell 3D content for use in movies.

Looking for an engineer with experience in games or realtime-graphics
technologies.

Job description:
[http://evertoon.com/jobs/graphics](http://evertoon.com/jobs/graphics)

Email us at jobs@evertoon.com!

------
benjiweber
London, UK - Unruly - Full Time - No Remote

Video ad tech company Unruly is the leading programmatic platform for social
video advertising.

We're looking for an infrastructure expert to join our extreme programming
team, who will design and advocate incremental improvements to our production
infrastructure. You will help us handle our ever increasing capacity and
latency demands, while moving fast and delivering reliably.

As the most senior operations adviser, you will coach the development teams to
help them become better at handling their infrastructure themselves. You will
pair-program with developers to implement your ideas, as well as providing an
expert voice in team discussions, and researching new technologies. You must
be equally happy discussing ideas and pair programming as you are keen to
develop your own skills in all areas of product development.

In this role you will work with a wide range of technologies from
infrastructure management code, to Java application code through to datastores
and networks. You’ll help the whole team embed monitoring and scaling
capabilities into everything we build.

[http://unruly.co/job/senior-scalability-reliability-
engineer...](http://unruly.co/job/senior-scalability-reliability-engineer-
london/)

We're also looking for generalist developers to join our extreme-programming
teams, with either JavaScript or Java backgrounds.

[http://unruly.co/job/example-job-posting-senior-software-
dev...](http://unruly.co/job/example-job-posting-senior-software-developer-
full-stack-javascript-essential-emea-london/)

[http://unruly.co/job/software-developer-full-stack-java-
esse...](http://unruly.co/job/software-developer-full-stack-java-essential-
london/)

and a Product Director to deliver major new enhancements and products through
our market leading advertising platform, Unruly Activate and video exchange
UnrulyX.

[http://unruly.co/job/product-director-activate-
london/](http://unruly.co/job/product-director-activate-london/)

------
notsrg
Security Compass - Toronto, ON / SF Bay Area*

-a number of Security consultant positions (looking for people with a software development background)*

-system administrator

-developer for DDOS Strike ([http://ddos.securitycompass.com](http://ddos.securitycompass.com))

and a couple more + info on the positions can be found at:
[http://securitycompass.com/careers/#seccom-
jobs](http://securitycompass.com/careers/#seccom-jobs)

and for info on why working with us is great:
[http://securitycompass.com/careers/](http://securitycompass.com/careers/)

------
moah
Engineering at Boomerang - Mountain View CA

If Lifehacker is your first stop on the Internet in the morning, you have
strong opinions (either way) about Inbox Zero, you once wrote an ode to the
Pomodoro method, or you've convinced all your friends to use [insert to-do
list software or calendar software] or better yet, convinced them all to use
Boomerang, we'd love to meet you! We are a fun (we did a workaway in Iceland)
and exciting, profitable company in Mountain View CA.

We're hiring:

* Python developers

* Mobile developers

* Web frontend developers

And any combination of those!

Apply at [http://www.baydin.com/jobs](http://www.baydin.com/jobs)

------
mschen
Jukely (www.jukely.com)

iOS Engineer | Full Time | New York, NY

Do you love live music? Want to connect people through music? Come join
Jukely!

We are looking for a full time iOS engineer to join our small team in New
York. Jukely is a matchmaker for concerts and friends, matching live music
lovers with concerts and friends to go. We also launched a concert
subscription for $25/month that gets you to unlimited concerts.

For more information or to apply, please visit our job listing on AngelList:
[https://angel.co/jukely/jobs/36134-ios-
engineer](https://angel.co/jukely/jobs/36134-ios-engineer)

------
G228
San Francisco, CA – Telecommute

Haskell Test Software Engineer – Scientific Simulation

FP Complete is looking for creative software engineers to build our test and
delivery capabilities. You will be working as a member of the development team
(with those brilliant people listed above). Your mission is to innovate on the
test infrastructure enabling and implementing automated tests and test suites
across multiple product components.

More details here [https://www.fpcomplete.com/business/software-engineer-
test/](https://www.fpcomplete.com/business/software-engineer-test/)

------
falonfatemi
Node - San Francisco Hiring full-time in SF (SoMA), contract-to-hire
preferred:

* Backend Software Engineer (python) * Data Engineer * Data Scientist

We're a seed funded startup - 3 former Googlers - and we're tackling the messy
world of business. Every day, people shake hands over million-dollar deals
that can change the future of a company. From fundraising and acquisitions to
partnerships, promotions and product placement, businesses get together and
make new things happen. But there's no platform for them; they typically
overload sales-focused CRMs, or are stuck in the world of spreadsheets and
email. We're changing that. It's a fascinating data problem as we're mapping
out professional and company-to-company networks, trying to understand who
does business with whom and why, feeling our way around the underlying graph
that nobody's explicitly mapped out before. From old school tie to the
boardroom, why do people do business with each other? What are the trust and
influence networks? What's the equivalent of PageRank for investors? What does
it mean when a VP moves from one company to another? How do I get my startup
funded?

We're trying to answer all these questions. We have an invite-only product
already launched, we're building a team-facing solution, and we're expanding
our data team to work on the platform that powers it all. Here's our team's
take on the space: [https://medium.com/@jennielees/the-joy-of-
data-a1d3757d3567](https://medium.com/@jennielees/the-joy-of-
data-a1d3757d3567) Looking for fast learners who can get their hands dirty,
quickly; who know when to duct tape and when to have 100% test coverage (think
like a hacker, ship like a pro); who don't mind being wrong occasionally; and
who are intrigued by the overall space we're in. We've had a good run from HN
posts so far, hoping to continue it. You'd be single-digit employee and have a
significant chance to influence our culture and growth, as well as immense
impact on the product itself. We have a generous equity setup, though we
prefer contract-to-hire so we can figure out if we'd work well together. For
our data roles, we prefer Python. Graph-specific data experience is a bonus.

Email falon@node.io

------
mjoris
Atlanta, GA - Software Engineers (Python) at Pindrop Security.

We're a well-funded startup growing at the insanely rapid pace of 400% over
the past year. We need engineers with a few years of experience (2-20) to help
deliver high performance code into production cloud applications. Strong
Python and Linux skills are a must.

This is a close-knit team working passionately to solve big problems in the
phone fraud security space. Position is full-time, plus equity, continuous
learning, beer, catered lunches, flex hours, and other fun stuff!

Please email mjoris@pindropsecurity.com to apply.

------
PureSin
Codecademy | NYC, TN Visa, Product Engineer Engineers at Codecademy are full
stack (MongoDB/Rails, Go, Backbone + React) along with insights on product.
We're building the easiest way to learn programming online, teaching
everything from basic language syntax to rails and angularjs. (and more in the
future).

Job description at: [http://www.codecademy.com/about/jobs/software-
engineer](http://www.codecademy.com/about/jobs/software-engineer) Or email me:
kelvin@codecademy.com if you're interested in hearing more.

------
ekanes
Phoenix, Arizona

GiftcardZen.com - we buy and sell numbers. Funded. 20 people. Fastest-growing
company in Arizona.

Looking for:

* Developers: RoR, Heroku (see Stack below)

* Community Person

* Data-driven Marketer

* CFO / VP Finance

Our stack: We use Ruby on Rails backed by a Postgres database running on
Heroku. Because we're constantly outgrowing our systems, we are moving to a
service-oriented architecture, both by moving process to service objects
within our existing app, and creating microservices which run in separate
applications.

All positions are full-time, in our gorgeous new downtown office where
developers have both windows/light/views and also doors that close. ;)

How to apply: hiring@

------
jsbloom1
Wise.io - [http://wise.io](http://wise.io) \- Berkeley, CA FULL-TIME (INTERN,
H1B welcome)

Hiring: DevOps (Full time); Front-end (Intern); Data Science (Summer Intern)

Us: Empowering better data-driven decision making for the enterprise with
machine learning applications.

Our stack: Python, Docker, Spark, C++, AngularJS, ... atop AWS

You: Love the challenge of building things that don't exist, learning and
growing alongside amazingly talented individuals in a highly collaborative
environment.

Apply at: [https://jobs.lever.co/wise](https://jobs.lever.co/wise)

------
oebs
Berlin, Germany - [https://42reports.com/](https://42reports.com/)

Python Infrastructure Developer - Your job is to continue automating our
development and operations processes. You help built and maintain the tools to
develop, deploy and run our applications on AWS.

Javascript/Frontend Developer - You help maintain and extend our AngularJS
application and are not afraid to venture into touching the backend code as
well!

More information at
[https://42reports.com/career/](https://42reports.com/career/)

~~~
socksy
Having "weekends off" in perks is not exactly the most encouraging thought.

------
cneves
Starbucks - Seattle, WA FULL TIME Lead Application Developer

Interested in innovative, exciting digital technology that impacts millions of
Starbucks customers across the globe? We are looking for a talented &
experienced lead engineer who can drive the development of the next generation
of our world-class digital products… Message me if you are interested: cneves
(at) starbucks

[https://starbucks.taleo.net/careersection/jobdetail.ftl?job=...](https://starbucks.taleo.net/careersection/jobdetail.ftl?job=140002435)

------
erikwiffin
Research Square - Durham, North Carolina and remote - www.researchsquare.com

# About Us

Research Square (est. 2004) helps researchers succeed through our world-class
technology enabled services. We are home to the American Journal Experts,
Rubriq, and JournalGuide brands, which provide solutions that help researchers
communicate their work so they can get back to making discoveries. Research
Square is a dynamic company with a global reach, located in the West Village
area of Durham, NC.

We have challenging opportunities for bright, hardworking, and self-motivated
developers. The focus of this role will be on the back end, with occasional
front-end work, utilizing PHP & MySql. We are looking for mid- to senior-level
developers who exhibit personal humility and who strive to enable the success
of their team in our fun and collaborative environment.

We do agile development running 2-week sprints. You will have time to write
your unit tests, your code will be reviewed by peers, and it will be pushed to
production on a weekly basis. What you create will get used!

# Software Engineer

[http://researchsquare.theresumator.com/apply/lCMdO2/Software...](http://researchsquare.theresumator.com/apply/lCMdO2/Software-
EngineerPHP.html)

As a developer you will be working on a variety of projects for both internal
and external clients, including building web applications, APIs, search and
social integration tools, and data analysis tools; maintaining existing PHP
code; optimizing MySQL queries; and developing custom PHP solutions. For this
position, we are seeking applicants with 3+ years of PHP development
experience.

Requirements

    
    
      + 3+ years of PHP or OOP development
      + 3+ years experience with relational databases
      + Understanding of MVC design principles
      + Familiarity with Git or other DVCSes
      + BS in Computer Science or equivalent experience
    

Bonus Points

    
    
      + Experience with multiple programming languages
      + Experience with Zend Framework / Slim Framework
      + Experience with Agile Development
      + Experience with Doctrine
      + Experience with JSON, REST and APIs
      + Experience with JavaScript (jQuery)

------
lra
DevOps Engineer - NYC - 6 figures salary

Do you like what Heroku and GAE are doing? Help us build the PaaS used by our
20+ engineers.

MUST HAVES

    
    
      - 2+ years of experience (10+ years welcome)
      - Chef or Puppet or CFEngine
      - GNU/Linux or *BSD
      - Automation freak
      - Attention to detail
    

NICE TO HAVES

    
    
      - Github contributions
      - Python
      - SQL/NoSQL
      - CI
      - AWS
    

Join a team who believe in what they’re building. It’s awesome.

[http://percolate.com/jobs/oBFg0fwg](http://percolate.com/jobs/oBFg0fwg)

~~~
ganessh
Do you guys sponsor VISA?

------
samuelbrin
Robinhood (www.robinhood.com/jobs) - Palo Alto, full-time

Robinhood started with a simple idea: using technology, we can re-think the
way financial services operate. We cut out the fat that makes other financial
services costly — legacy technology, hundreds of storefront locations, and
paper-based accounting. And as a result, we radically reduce costs. Our team
members have a diverse set of academic and industry experiences from Stanford,
MIT, Caltech, Pixar, ETrade, Bungie, Pandora, Tumblr, and Facebook.

Openings: Web Engineer, iOS Engineer, Android Engineer

------
laeng
San Francisco, CA - Software Engineer, full-time Our platform powering
recreational sports organizations
([http://leagueapps.com](http://leagueapps.com)) is growing and we need more
developer brain power. Candidates should be proficient in Java, SQL, and
Javascript. The ideal candidate would also have a personal interest in what
we're building - most of us grew up playing some sport and many of us still
do. If interested, please send a brief note and resume to: bob [at]
leagueapps.com

------
adorable
Paris, France | Back-end developer (Visa)

We are Plume Labs (plumelabs.com) and we are on a mission to make the air we
breathe cleaner. We are a multi-disciplinary team - from design to data
science and hardware, and we are based in the heart of Paris. Our products and
service are not released yet - the comings months will be key to defining and
implementing it all! We are looking for bright and motivated developers and
hardware engineers willing to work in a thrilling environment in the city of
light!

Reach out for more details! david at plumelabs dot com

------
republic
Republic - Python Django Dev and Frontend engineer - Washington DC or REMOTE
-- 100-150k,

Republic is a startup building software for the political space. Based in
Washington DC and Northern Virginia, we build products that make political
fundraising and organizing a breeze. We are looking for (1) a passionate
Python hacker who has experience building large scale web apps (Experience
with JavaScript is great) (2) a frontend engineer with expertise in html5,
javascript and css

If politics + tech interests you, please email us: join [@t] republic (dot)
gop

------
jjarmoc
.................................................................................................................

MATASANO SECURITY - Chicago. New York City. Sunnyvale.

Application Security Consultant

Full-Time or Internship, work visa sponsorship available

..............*________________________________________________________

    
    
       <Mission Impossible theme plays>
    

This thread will, no doubt, be dominated by posts with laundry lists of
requirements. Many employers will introduce themselves by describing what they
want from you. At Matasano, we're a little different. We like to start by
telling you about us. This month, I want to try to do that by drawing analogy
to Mission Impossible.

What made the original show so great is exactly what was lost in the 'Tom
Cruise takes on the world' reboot. The original 1960's and 70's Mission
Impossible was defined primarily by a team working together against all odds
to achieve their objective. It acknowledged that what they were doing was
improbable, and more so for a solo James Bond or Tom Cruise character. As a
team though, each character an expert in their particular focus area, the
incredible became credible -- the impossible, possible.

Working at Matasano is a bit like working for the Impossible Missions Force
(IMF). No, we're not taking out thinly veiled cold war era Soviet stand in
villains, preventing the rise of the third reich, or being tasked with
gathering evidence against criminals "outside the reach of conventional law
enforcement." But in many cases, we're given tight timelines and tasked with
difficult objectives. To the uninitiated, what we do is often seen as
impossible, but _together_ we do it every day.

Imagine you (and your team) have a month to circumvent a real world
cryptographic system designed and sold for Fortune 500 companies to protect
their most sensitive intellectual property. Maybe you're given a week to
investigate and undercover flaws in a brand new Ruby on Rails application. You
might find yourself facing a never-before-seen client/server application,
implementing a proprietary binary protocol, and having to figure it out and
attack it. You could end up drawing on binary reverse engineer skills, or
reviewing Java code. But whatever the 'mission', you won't be alone. You'll be
part of a team of experts, each bringing their own skill set to the team.

We don't have very much call for demolitions experts, special effects makeup
artists, or champion weightlifters. Like the IMF, we're looking for people
with diverse backgrounds who each bring something unique to the team. There's
little in computing that isn't useful for an Application Security Consultant.
We need Reverse Engineers. Developers of all backgrounds, Cryptographers,
Electrical Engineers, you name it. We're as likely to hire a Mathematics PHD
as a college drop out. Many of our best employees have little formal
information technology background. In short, we come from a variety of
backgrounds, but share one common trait -- We're curious about nearly
everything, and have a wide base of knowledge, but have achieved mastery over
one (or more) disciplines. These are the sorts of people the IMF built their
team from, and they're the sort of people who we're looking for at Matasano.

Your mission, should you choose to accept it, is to visit
www.matasano.com/careers to learn more and contact us. In the enclosed
dossier, you'll find links to www.cryptopals.com and www.microcorruption.com
which may be of interest. Further intelligence is available at the
chargen.matasano.com blog, and you can always contact careers@matasano.com
with any remaining questions. As always, should any member of your team be
caught or killed, the Secretary will disavow all knowledge of your actions.

This isn't Mission Difficult, it's Mission Impossible. Difficult should be a
walk in the park for you.

This tape will self destruct in five seconds. Good luck.

________________________________________________________________--(BOOM)

~~~
elptacek
Great. Now I have the theme stuck in my head. I KNOW WHERE YOU WORK.

------
infajobs
Naperville, IL - Informatica Ultra Messaging Principal Software Engineer

Looking for experienced C and Java developers to help build an industry-
leading messaging platform that supports the full range of messaging services
including streaming, persistence, queuing and caching. Apply here [1] or ask
me for more details.

[1] -
[https://careers.informatica.com/jobs/R__amp__D09002/Napervil...](https://careers.informatica.com/jobs/R__amp__D09002/Naperville-
Illinois-Principal-Software-Engineer-Ultra-Messaging)

------
vonnik
[https://www.futureadvisor.com](https://www.futureadvisor.com) \-
[http://nyti.ms/X3N7r2](http://nyti.ms/X3N7r2)

== Experienced infrastructure engineer, San Francisco ==

FutureAdvisor is an automated investment manager. We help our customers cut
their investment fees, avoid excessive risks and save on taxes, so that they
and their families will face better choices down the road.

We're seeking an infrastructure engineer. Your job will be to keep
FutureAdvisor running smoothly. It might be deploying and maintaining server
clusters on EC2, building tools to automate our deployment pipelines or
designing and implementing a new piece of the request pipeline. Your job will
be to make FutureAdvisor as fast and reliable as possible. You'll work on
building out more tools to manage and track our server cluster using AWS
technologies like EC2, S3, OpsWorks, and VPC.

Skills you'll need:

    
    
        Experience working with AWS
        Experience provisioning and maintaining VPC instances on AWS
        Knowledge of service oriented infrastructure
        Knowledge of working with Linux and Bash scripts
        Experience with infrastructure management tools like Chef or Puppet
        Bonus Experience launching Ruby on Rails apps
    

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/futureadvisor/jobs/26313#.VPTiI...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/futureadvisor/jobs/26313#.VPTiI2a-zTA)

== Interactive designer, San Francisco ==

You're seeking meaningful work solving problems in an organization that
supports design. FutureAdvisor distills the complexity of finance into a
simple interface so that our customers can understand and grow their life
savings. We're giving working- and middle-class households a powerful
portfolio management tool that they never had access to, until now.

What we're looking for:

    
    
        Background in interactive design
        Portfolio of web and/or mobile apps
        Empathetic and practical individuals
    

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/futureadvisor/jobs/26309#.VPTiR...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/futureadvisor/jobs/26309#.VPTiRGa-
zTA)

------
manny_nyc
Tumblr - NYC - Full-time

People seem to really like this thing we’ve built, and we’re always looking
for more engineers to keep it running and growing. We’re big enough to give
you the resources you need and still small enough that you can work on things
that matter. Apply now, why don’t ya?

“They’re building a roof deck” —-Employee testimonial.

tumblr.com/jobs

ⓣ

-Android Engineer -Weapons Engineer -Hadoop Engineer -iOS Engineer -MySQL Engineer -PHP Application Engineer -Product Engineer (JavaScript) -Security Engineer -Senior Product Engineer -Software Engineer (Scala)

------
jdleesmiller
Full Stack Engineer - London, UK or REMOTE

Overleaf.com: We build awesome ways for scientists to collaborate and
communicate. We're looking for full stack engineers — your projects will span
our database (PostgreSQL), web app (Rails, Node), front end (React, Backbone)
and infrastructure (Docker, Heroku, EC2, GCP) layers. We also have projects
for mobile, if you're into Android or iOS.

To apply, go to [https://www.overleaf.com/jobs](https://www.overleaf.com/jobs)
or drop us a line a jobs@overleaf.com :)

------
m0th87
The Muse (YC W12) - NYC - Full-time

If you're interested in tech to make the career search process suck less for
people, come talk to us. We're hiring for a variety of roles.

Looking for a VP of Engineering - [https://www.themuse.com/jobs/themuse/vp-of-
engineering](https://www.themuse.com/jobs/themuse/vp-of-engineering)

And good engineers in general -
[https://www.themuse.com/jobs/themuse/engineering-
team](https://www.themuse.com/jobs/themuse/engineering-team)

------
skant
BlueStacks.com | San Jose, California | H1B Ok

About us: BlueStacks ([http://www.bluestacks.com](http://www.bluestacks.com)),
a privately held, venture funded, Silicon Valley startup with a brand name
enjoying global recognition. You can play your favorite Android apps on your
Windows PC, Mac or TV using the BlueStacks App Player. You can also bring your
Android mobile experience to your home by linking your devices through our
mobile apps. We are awestruck and feel humbled by the organic, grass roots
adoption of our products worldwide, they have become a key driver for Android
adoption since we started the company. It never ceases to amaze us when we
meet people in everyday life, in every part of the world we have traveled to,
who tell us, “Hey, I use BlueStacks every day! ”.

Our business is growing and we are looking for a few more smart people who can
grow it and grow with it further. Ideally, you’ve got at least three years
experience under your belt, are an agile individual who wants to work in a
fast- paced environment, and an excellent portfolio of work to show for it.

email - careers at bluestacks dot com (Please mention "Hacker News")

Open Positions:

 _Front-end developer_

• HTML.

• CSS/CSS3/CSS preprocessor Sass/Less.

• Responsive/adaptive design techniques.

• Object oriented JavaScript including jQuery.

• An ability to write well-structured, semantic, maintainable code.

• Experience building single page applications with technology such as

Backbone JS, Angular JS, Require JS.

• Excellent understanding of cross-browser and cross-platform issues.

• Ability to complete and juggle multiple projects whilst meeting strict

deadlines.

• SEO best practices.

• Experience with version control, GIT.

• Comfortable using the command line tools

• An understanding and practice of website optimization techniques.

• 3 years of industry experience.

======================================

continued...

~~~
skant
(continued... ) BlueStacks.com | San Jose, California | H1B Ok

 _Desktop UI Developer_

Essential Requirements

• 3 years of industry experience with UI design and implementation.

• Experience debugging complex, multi-language software.

• Proficient with multi-threading, asynchronous programming paradigms

and anonymous functions.

• Proficient with network programming, at both the socket and HTTP

layers.

• Deep technical understanding of operating systems and application

runtimes.

• Strong foundation in computer science, with strong competencies in data

structures, algorithms and software design/architecture.

\-----------------------------

Essential Technologies

• Experience with UI design and implementation primarily in any of Xcode,

or Visual Studio, alternately tools like Qt Creator.

• Experience on multiple operating systems, such as Windows, MacOS, or

Linux.

• Preferred languages: C/C++, C#, Objective-C.

------
stealthNLP
Machine Learning Scientist - BAY AREA, Full Time

Full Stack Web Developer - BAY AREA, Full Time (preferably with
enterprise/security experience)

Android Developer - BAY AREA, Full Time

iOS Developer - BAY AREA, Full Time

Previously bootstrapped startup, now growing rapidly and closing a round of
funding and relocating to SF.

We already have millions of existing users and hundreds of thousands of
monthly active users.

Offering competitive salary, large opportunity for growth, future equity
options, health benefits.

Please email stealthstartup (at) iCloud

Note: Send your 3 most recent works, along with a copy of your resume.

------
rezendi
SEEKING FREELANCERS/EMPLOYEES - NYC preferred, but remote conceivable

HappyFunCorp ([http://happyfuncorp.com](http://happyfuncorp.com)) - We're
currently trying to find good Rails developers.

We do web and app development for a panoply of clients ranging from Fortune
500 to brand-new startups: right now the distribution is roughly 50-50. We
prefer people with a reasonable amount of experience under their belt, but
there are always exceptions. And we pay well.

If you're interested, email: jobs@happyfuncorp.com

~~~
meta_pseudo
I sent you guys application last month, I didn't get any kind of reply. You
should mention that you will only reply to candidates you are interested in.

------
ivanzhao
. ==================== Notion – San Francisco ====================

"We shape our tools, and thereafter our tools shape us"

The goal is to democratize software. Quite a shame that 30 years into personal
computing, an average person's interaction still caps at word-processing. We'd
like to change that.

A beautiful loft/artist office in the Mission. Best investors out there.

You will be part of the founding team. You need to be able to make things and
think conceptually.

[https://makenotion.com/about](https://makenotion.com/about)

------
majke
CloudFlare are hiring in both San Francisco (SF) and London UK. No remote,
VISA sponsorship for good candidates.

We have a range of positions, most of which can be found on our website:

* [https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-team](https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-team)

If you happen to be great at any of the following just get in touch:

* Lua

* Go

* C

* Docker (Mesos, Marathon, etc)

* JavaScript (think of ES6 and core stuff)

You don't need all of that, we welcome specialists in a big way though
awareness of how things glue together and core HTTP is a good thing. We don't
welcome agencies or recruiting firms.

------
markrages
Quarq - Spearfish, South Dakota, United States

The job postings aren't up quite yet, but we're looking for engineers that can
hack embedded C code and Python test scripting code in a Linux and open-source
environment.

We make high-tech bicycle parts in a beautiful[1], out-of-the-way part of the
country.

Official job postings will be up soon. In the meantime, email me: mrages at
sram.com.

[1]
[https://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=spearfish%20canyon](https://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=spearfish%20canyon)

------
witten
EnergySavvy - Seattle, WA - Full-time

We're building software to help solve one of the world's biggest challenges:
energy. EnergySavvy works with utilities across the country to improve energy
efficiency and to help consumers and businesses cut waste.

Our software stack makes use of React, Python, Django, ElasticSearch,
PostgreSQL, ansible, and nginx.

We're hiring both front-end and back-end software engineers. Check us out:
[http://energysavvy.com/careers](http://energysavvy.com/careers)

------
nicholaides
PromptWorks - Philadelphia, Pennsylvania. Local only. Relocation assistance
available.

Open positions:

    
    
      - Senior Software Engineer
      - Software Engineer
      - Front-end UI Designer/Developer
    

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling
is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web applications, APIs,
products, and services.

We use lots of Ruby, Python and JavaScript.

More info:
[http://www.promptworks.com/jobs.html](http://www.promptworks.com/jobs.html)

------
brojo
iOS Engineer @ MakeSpace | New York City [$100 - $150K]

To Apply: [https://angel.co/makespace/jobs/46883-ios-
engineer](https://angel.co/makespace/jobs/46883-ios-engineer) or email careers
[at] makespace.com

MakeSpace is a Manhattan based tech startup that is disrupting the public
storage industry. Our company has a fun and lively loft office near the
Soho/Tribeca/Chinatown border. We are the future of stuff and our well-funded
startup is looking to expand our engineering team and help us disrupt the $24B
storage industry.

As part of our small-but-awesome Engineering and Product teams, engineers at
MakeSpace enjoy a tight collaborative relationship with our world class
designers.

About You:

Aspire to use technology and positively transform the physical world - not get
more likes, check-ins, serve more ads or optimize transactions for a big bank.
A history of shipping iOS software Ability to write idiomatic Objective-C code
Deep understanding of Cocoa design patterns and API design An appreciation for
pragmatism and simplicity in code Good taste and a keen eye for perfect pixel
design. Knowledge of iOS performance techniques Interest in Swift, extensions,
and the overall progression of the iOS SDK A strong product and design
sensibility Enthusiasm for MakeSpace as a service A good sense of humor and a
love of collaboration

------
thebwj
iOS Engineer @ MakeSpace | New York City [$100 - $150K]

To Apply: [https://angel.co/makespace/jobs/46883-ios-
engineer](https://angel.co/makespace/jobs/46883-ios-engineer) or email careers
[at] makespace.com

MakeSpace is a Manhattan based tech startup that is disrupting the public
storage industry. Our company has a fun and lively loft office near the
Soho/Tribeca/Chinatown border. We are the future of stuff and our well-funded
startup is looking to expand our engineering team and help us disrupt the $24B
storage industry.

As part of our small-but-awesome Engineering and Product teams, engineers at
MakeSpace enjoy a tight collaborative relationship with our world class
designers.

About You:

Aspire to use technology and positively transform the physical world - not get
more likes, check-ins, serve more ads or optimize transactions for a big bank.
A history of shipping iOS software Ability to write idiomatic Objective-C code
Deep understanding of Cocoa design patterns and API design An appreciation for
pragmatism and simplicity in code Good taste and a keen eye for perfect pixel
design. Knowledge of iOS performance techniques Interest in Swift, extensions,
and the overall progression of the iOS SDK A strong product and design
sensibility Enthusiasm for MakeSpace as a service A good sense of humor and a
love of collaboration

------
parsabg
AYLIEN | Dublin, Ireland | Full-time or contract | Remote or relocate

AYLIEN [1] is a leading provider of Natural Language Processing and Text
Analytics solutions. Our Text Analysis API is a package of 10 different NLP
tools including Sentiment Analysis, Entity Extraction and Categorization.

We are looking for Simplified Chinese NLP experts to help us localize our
solutions for the Chinese market.

If you're interested to hear more please drop us an email at hello@aylien.com.

[1] [http://aylien.com](http://aylien.com)

------
therigu
Neurence - Cambridge, UK

We develop software that allows computers to gain human perception through
machine learning.

Projects we've developed so far: Taggar (www.taggarapp.com), a mobile
augmented reality app; tagme (tagme.taggarapp.com), fun face tagging and Sense
(www.sense360.io), intelligence for smart devices.

We're keen to hire to work on develop and op our web stack (including
three.js, backbone.js, node, postgres, ansible). We're willing to teach you if
you're willing to learn!

Email me to find out more: adam@neurence.com

------
nwenzel
Django Developer. 1 senior, 1 junior. Mountain View or Irvine, CA.

SimpleLegal is software for General Counsels. CFOs have everything from
QuickBooks to NetSuite to Oracle. Other c-level exec's have Marketo,
Salesforce, and Zenefits. We're modernizing how GCs and Chief Legal Officers
run their department and helping them keep their law firms honest.

Second time founders who previously built a successful bootstrapped consulting
company.

Come join our team as an early developer and help define our infratructure and
process.

N@SimpleLegal.com

------
kcrossisec
iSEC Partners - San Francisco, Seattle, Austin, New York City - Job Title -
Security Engineer; Security Engineering Intern

I'll make this short. I've got too much whining about winter to do.

If you love security and research, iSEC just may be a perfect fit for you.

You will spend most of your day thinking about security systems and how they
can break. This is a very creative job that gives individuals a lot of freedom
to be clever while learning new technologies at a very fast pace. Typical
engagements will pair you with another experienced security consultant who you
will learn from and teach along the way. Engagements are usually 2-4 weeks
long. In a year, you will be exposed to 15-20 products and technology stacks.
Your work will typically initiate person-months of security improvements in
products millions of people use. You will have access to senior
engineers/architects and your findings/ideas will be heard by senior decision
makers. You will have enormous impact in making the software people use safer.
All of our consultants are also security researchers, with dedicated research
time.

We like to let our research speak for itself:
[https://isecpartners.github.io/](https://isecpartners.github.io/)

Check out all of our career opportunities here:
[https://www.isecpartners.com/about/careers.aspx](https://www.isecpartners.com/about/careers.aspx)

We're always looking for folks passionate about what we do. We'd love to hear
from you!

------
kinsahealth
Kinsa - New York City or San Francisco

Head of Software Engineering

Senior UX Designer

Senior Mobile Engineer, Android

Senior Mobile Engineer, iOS

Mobile Engineer, Android

Mobile Engineer, iOS

UI/UX Designer

Kinsa is a mission driven startup that's building the world’s first real-time
map of human health with our ultra low cost smartphone-connected thermometer.

We're growing rapidly and are looking for the right people to work with. Check
here for info on all open positions. [https://www.kinsahealth.com/working-
with-kinsa/](https://www.kinsahealth.com/working-with-kinsa/)

------
etherealG
Web Engineer - Versailles, France - VISA - Blizzard Entertainment

[http://eu.blizzard.com/en-
gb/company/careers/posting.html?id...](http://eu.blizzard.com/en-
gb/company/careers/posting.html?id=1500080)

Blizzard Entertainment is seeking a talented web engineer to join its digital
marketing team in Europe. This person will have experience creating animated,
interactive web designs using HTML and CSS, and is an expert in both
JavaScript and one or more server-side languages. The ideal candidate will
have a well-rounded background in web and mobile and a good understanding of
integration and design. They can efficiently integrate the graphical layouts
created by the web designers into our websites used my millions of players
worldwide while still keeping an eye towards aesthetics.

RESPONSIBILITIES

\- Web development: coding and optimizing Blizzard Entertainment websites,
social media apps, animated experiences, and web-based applications.

\- Responsible for the architecture of large scale web projects both on a
European and Global scale.

\- Responsible for meeting and contributing to key web project milestones.

\- Participate in the deployment of technical updates and upgrades in
cooperation with quality assurance, web administrators, and the US-based web
development team.

\- Coach and mentor fellow web engineers.

REQUIREMENTS

\- A minimum of 5 years’ work experience in web engineering or other relevant
fields

\- Strong skills in creating websites using HTML and CSS with a focus on
aesthetics

\- Solid understanding of JavaScript and related frameworks, and / or
libraries

\- Solid understanding of one or more server-side languages and related
frameworks, and / or libraries

\- Strong communication skills

\- Fluent in English

PLUSES

\- Passion for gaming and in-depth knowledge of Blizzard Entertainment games

\- Experience working in an Agile environment (Scrum, Kanban, etc.)

\- Knowledge of project management software such as Jira or equivalent

\- Experience working and communicating within international teams

~~~
Spy09
W00t

~~~
Spy09
This job implies relocating to Versailles, close to Paris, France. To work for
Blizzard and Battle.net. Hmmm...

~~~
etherealG
That's correct, I've recently made the move myself.

------
mimurchison
Volley - [http://volley.works](http://volley.works) \- Full-Stack Developer -
Toronto

We're building the future of social search. We're inviting another developer
to join us. Offering competitive salary and ownership. Read more about us
here:
[https://github.com/VolleyIndustries/readme/blob/master/readm...](https://github.com/VolleyIndustries/readme/blob/master/readme.md)

To apply, email mike@volley.works.

------
dankohn1
Spreemo, newly funded healthcare marketplace in FiDi (downtown New York City).

Looking for junior and senior full-stack Ruby on Rails developers (local, not
remote). Good pay, environment, and team. Our code base is Rubocop-clean, has
99%+ test coverage using RSpec and Cucumber, and runs tests in parallel on
CircleCI on every Github commit.

Help fix healthcare by providing transparency in both cost and quality.
[http://spreemo.com/careers](http://spreemo.com/careers)

------
joshmacadam
IDEO - Palo Alto, CA - d.shop

iOS and/or Android Engineer ([http://bit.ly/1GEFngI](http://bit.ly/1GEFngI))

Full-stack Web Engineer ([http://bit.ly/17J5LtX](http://bit.ly/17J5LtX))

Mechatronics Engineer

Electrical Engineer

Generalist - Our job ads are specific but our jobs are not. If the above
titles don't fit you, we can find one that will. Use any either link above to
apply or email us jobs@ideo.com and mention d.shop.

Our Digital Shop (d.shop [http://www.ideo.com/expertise/digital-
shop/](http://www.ideo.com/expertise/digital-shop/)) is looking for creative
technology generalists with deep expertise in one or more areas to be part of
growing our digital design discipline.

We value people with intense curiosity and proven technical skills who believe
in the power of design to drive change. We think to build, and build to think.
We expect you do too.

The Digital Shop is a creative technology studio focused on designing and
developing innovative hardware and software experiences. You will work on a
rich variety of projects--you might be asked to help assemble new hardware, or
pair with a designer to create new to-the-world services and interactions.

Additionally, to stay on the cutting-edge, part of your creative efforts will
be channeled toward exploring entrepreneurial initiatives and technical
investigations to bring new ideas to market through our venturing initiatives.
(www.ideofutures.com)

A few example projects include:

Project Edison: [http://www.projectedison.io](http://www.projectedison.io)

Spark camera: [http://www.sparkcamera.com](http://www.sparkcamera.com)

Ralph’s Killer Muenster Puzzle Game:
[http://www.gene.com/ralphskillermuenster](http://www.gene.com/ralphskillermuenster)

Noam Prototyping Platform: [http://www.noam.io](http://www.noam.io)

Other IDEO work: [http://www.ideo.com/work/](http://www.ideo.com/work/)

------
scanr
London, England - Full Time - Intern - Local

Brand Networks ([http://bn.co/](http://bn.co/)) is hiring interns for our
office in Shoreditch, London.

We're using AngularJS, Javascript, NodeJS, Go, Ansible, Docker and AWS to
solve interesting problems in social media.

If you love programming and would like an entertaining job with smart and
friendly colleagues, a steep learning curve and a wide variety of challenges,
please get in touch. You can email me personally at jmc@bn.co.

------
northisup
Disqus is looking for dev-ops, site reliability, or whatever we are calling it
now. [http://grnh.se/vdh5gt](http://grnh.se/vdh5gt)

------
workmarket
Work Market (httsp://www.workmarket.com) is hiring engineers for various roles
and levels. New York, NY.

Our stack is Java, Spring, Tomcat, Backbone.js, MySQL, Solr, and lots more,
hosted on AWS.

We are hiring:

* full-stack engineers

* back-end engineers

* search engineers

* dev-ops engineers

We offer:

* competitive pay

* meaningful equity in a great market opportunity (by 2020, more than 50% of the U.S. workforce will spend time as independent workers.)

* lots of cool stuff to work on

* super-fun team

See our jobs page for more information:
[https://www.workmarket.com/jobs/](https://www.workmarket.com/jobs/)

------
rrbrambley
Shuddle (shuddle.us) - Scheduled rides for busy families.

Android Engineer | Full Time | San Francisco

We're looking for a dedicated Android dev to join our mobile team. You'll play
a huge role in building and maintaining multiple applications and codebases to
support Shuddle's growth.

Apply over here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/shuddle/b91aede1-4d0e-4a6e-b62c-c98838...](https://jobs.lever.co/shuddle/b91aede1-4d0e-4a6e-b62c-c98838ce9871/apply)

------
piratebroadcast
We're hiring a Mid/Sr level Ruby on Rails developer in Boston, MA at our
company, Boston Logic. We're use Rails to build and maintain a popular CMS for
the real estate industry. Email: hr [at] bostonlogic.com More details on what
we're looking for:
[http://ejob.bz/ATS/PortalViewRequirement.do?reqGK=881989](http://ejob.bz/ATS/PortalViewRequirement.do?reqGK=881989)

------
gshahlot
Myntra.com - Bangalore/Delhi India - Full Time - Multiple Positions

We are hiring across the board. Engineers, Product Managers, UX Designers,
Architects/EMs - interested in working with one of the hottest startups in
India? Shoot me an email (under my profile) with your resume.

PS:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvSXjN7vrwg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvSXjN7vrwg)
This is where you'll be working :)

------
zacwitte
HandUp is crowdfunding for homeless people and neighbors in need. Through our
web and SMS platform, the community can donate directly to specific homeless
and at-risk HandUp members. Members use their HandUp credits for basic needs
like food, clothing, and medical care through local human service
organizations. We’re pioneering new technology to help fight urban poverty in
the US.

==Senior Product Designer== HandUp is looking for a senior product designer
who is excited about leading the future of direct charitable giving in the US.
The product design lead is responsible for executing on all stages of the
design process: from concepts, to user testing, to wireframes, to visual
design. This role sits at the center of the team and requires close
collaboration with marketing, business, engineering, and HandUp users. You
should enjoy initiating small, quick experiments to validate ideas and
assumptions. At the same time, you must be able to take charge of large
projects, and incorporate feedback from multiple stakeholders.

We’re a fast growing company that’s passionate about social change and are
looking for candidates who share those values. As a senior teammate, we’re
looking for someone with three or more years of product leadership experience
and comfort in the startup environment. Our long-term mission is big - to
leverage technology and the power of human relationships to fight urban
poverty. We come to work every day excited to build tools that directly affect
those most in need.

As senior product designer you will:

* lead concept design to test and validate product ideas * seek and incorporate feedback from multiple stakeholders * carry design ideas through to prototypes * work with engineers on a daily basis to ensure we ship the right solutions * conduct user research and closely monitor site metrics * manage product and copy feedback process and style consistency

Job criteria:

* 3+ years experience on a product design team covering multiple roles (PM, User Research, UI/UX, Visual) * comfortable and flexible in a fast changing environment * passion for social change * comfortable in html/css/js

Bonus * experience in crowdfunding and/or social good technology

This position is located in San Francisco.

[https://angel.co/handup/jobs](https://angel.co/handup/jobs)

------
chasb
Aptible (YC S14) - Brooklyn, Remote

Our mission is to help our customers work safely with the most meaningful,
sensitive data in highly regulated industries. To do this, we build devops
tools that streamline information security compliance for web and mobile
applications.

We're hiring for engineering and customer success roles:

[https://www.aptible.com/company/careers/](https://www.aptible.com/company/careers/)

------
Benjiben
Vienna - Lead Developer, Product Manager, Startup CTO - Full time / Not remote
- Java, REST, C#, Full Stack

We at Tablet Solutions are planning to develop a new mobile SaaS-
Solution(tablet based) for the engineering and construction industry.

German is a an advantage.

To find out more go to (german): [http://www.tabletsolutions.at/join-the-
team/](http://www.tabletsolutions.at/join-the-team/)

------
aidano101
Mobile Engineers @ TripAdvisor

TripAdvisor is the world's largest...wait, you already know who TripAdvisor is
:)

We're looking for top class Android, iOS and web engineers in our Newton, MA
HQ and Palo Alto, CA offices. Full time, on site.

[http://www.tripadvisor.com/careers/search-
jobs?c=Engineering...](http://www.tripadvisor.com/careers/search-
jobs?c=Engineering&l=&q=mobile)

------
aith
Verdigris - Mountain View, CA - Full-time, VISA - embedded, devops

Verdigris' mission is to sustain and enrich human life through responsive
energy intelligence.

[http://verdigris.co/company/careers](http://verdigris.co/company/careers)

What we do: advanced electricity metering and analytics for Hotels.

Team: 16 - 5 bus, 11 eng

Investors: Jabil, Stanford, Founder.Org, Data Collective

Customers: WHotels, Intercontinental, Marriott

contact: jobs@verdigris.co

------
uuilly
Blue River Technology - Sunnyvale, CA - Agricultural Robotics - Systems SW
Engineer

[http://www.bluerivert.com](http://www.bluerivert.com)

Linux, C++, Python, ROS (and other tools you like to use)

Small teams, lots of autonomy, CV / ML, tractor driving, technology that
impacts the real world.

Email me through here: [http://about.me/willypell](http://about.me/willypell)

~~~
fa
Years ago, your post [1] about a fractious, joyous workplace shaped me as I
entered the workforce. How's Blue River compared to that? Any fistfights?

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=141967](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=141967)

~~~
uuilly
That's really funny! BR is nothing like that. Definitely the best balance I've
ever had. Hope you are doing well in your endeavors.

------
Will_Yieldmo
Senior/DevOps Engineer - New York, NY Pay range is [115k - 165k], Equity is
.05%+ We're a Google Venture backed startup. 100% AWS. Also open to someone
learning HBase.
[http://www.ikrut.com/microsite/pages/Yieldmo/default.html](http://www.ikrut.com/microsite/pages/Yieldmo/default.html)

------
jgh
Mobcrush - Santa Monica, CA

Mobcrush is a platform for live mobile game streaming. We are backed by an
excellent team of investors. We are seeking a few positions, such as Android
developer with NDK experience, Community Manager (gaming), and a front-end Web
Developer.

Find our open positions at
[http://www.mobcrush.com/careers](http://www.mobcrush.com/careers)

------
SBG_jobs
Seven Bridges Genomics UK Ltd.

[http://www.sbgenomics.co.uk/careers/](http://www.sbgenomics.co.uk/careers/)

We are doing exciting things at the cutting edge of bioinformatics; please see
our job listings for more details. Prior knowledge of bioinformatics is
helpful but not required.

To apply, please send a CV and cover letter to jobs [at] sbgenomics [dot] com.

------
kevinprince
The Lab by O2 - Slough / London UK

We looking for an Android Developer to join us in the Lab at O2 to work on
multiple new projects. Full job spec below.

[http://www.telefonicaando2careers.com/gb/search-apply/job-
de...](http://www.telefonicaando2careers.com/gb/search-apply/job-
details/Android-Developer/Slough-Berkshire/GB005801-EE002/46750/)

------
stas_
iMedicare - Cluj-Napoca, Romania / REMOTE / $24K - $48K / 0.0% - 1.0%

[https://angel.co/imedicare](https://angel.co/imedicare)

iMedicare services over 3,500 pharmacies across the US, helping them
efficiently retain and manage their Medicare patients. The company aims to
help small-time business owners retain their customers and adapt to and
utilize new technologies in order to stay successful.

We are looking for an experienced Python developer to help us build our new
version of the product and automate our existing operations. Experienced
generalists are encouraged to apply!

Skills we are looking for: Python, PostgreSQL/Redshift, DevOps, Amazon Web
Services, RESTFul APIs, TDD, SaltStack.

We offer a competitive salary and equity options. We have a great office in
downtown Cluj-Napoca, but you are free to work from home if you want. Most of
our team is distributed.

To apply, email me at stas@imedicare.com or ping me on twitter: @Suscov

P.S.: Sorry for the AngelList profile, but our team page is still WIP.

------
lm741
Karmic Labs - Full Time in SF -
[https://karmiclabs.com](https://karmiclabs.com)

We are a small, diverse team working to revolutionize the way teams
communicate about money and expenses, from our small office in the South of
Market area of San Francisco. We’re looking to expand our team with dynamic,
creative, focused individuals, who can learn new frameworks and systems
quickly, and who can contribute their input and ideas into our company and our
platform.

We believe that everyone in the workforce should get a smart debit expense
card from their employer, and that every business owner should understand
their expenses as they happen. We're building a debit card platform that
allows small businesses to have dynamic financial controls and trust levels,
accountability by default, and real-time expense management. Our private beta
went live with Mastercard at the end of last year.

We're a small team from a diverse set of backgrounds (Pinterest, V.C.,
Netscape, Thoughtworks, Amex...) based in our converted-Victorian office in
SoMa.

We strive to have an open and accepting culture. On the technical side:

* We're building our APIs with Flask on Python3 and using Postgres, Redis, Nginx, and AWS.

* We're building our Web apps with AngularJS and Sass (mobile app as a web/native hybrid).

* Our web infrastructure is deployed with Ansible an uses Nginx, Sentry, and an ELK stack for logging.

* We use Git + Phabricator for code reviews and TeamCity for CI. We like linters and unit tests.

We're looking for:

* Design, UI/UX - We care deeply about UX and are looking for a designer who has a passion for building great interfaces.

* Frontend - We're looking for the type of person who reads all of the new browser API specs and is excited by ServiceWorkers. * Backend - Do you have a passion for building well factored code and designing great APIs?

* DevOps - We're obsessive about infrastructure automation.

Want to help businesses by solving company expenses? Send us an email: jobs at
karmiclabs dot com; be sure to tell us a bit about yourself and include a link
to something that you're proud of. (Alternately, check us out on AngelList:
[https://angel.co/karmic-labs-1/jobs](https://angel.co/karmic-labs-1/jobs) )

------
pixelman32
Sports Illustrated (si.com) is hiring a senior front-end developer in New York
(NYC) to help us improve our SPA and front-end tooling. We use coffeescript,
backbone, grunt for builds and mocha for testing. Looking for someone who's
comfortable with the stack and enjoys having lots of autonomy.

Drop an email here if interested careers@timeinc.com

Mention that you're from HN.

------
Suragm
The #1 startup to work for in NYC is looking to expand [1] and we just raised
our Series B funding with Accel Partners [2]. You should join us!

Hi, we're Grovo. We're like a Khan Academy for digital and professional
skills. Everyone from big corporations to K12 schools pay us to teach their
employees skills from how to use Excel Pivot Tables to Google Drive powertips
to how to beat procrastination.

It's proven to be really valuable and we're growing like crazy.

The engineering team is looking for Full-Stack, QA Engineers, and SREs to join
our team of 14.

We use LAMP, Agile, AWS, etc. Our current big initiatives are setting up
strong APIs, creating a data warehouse, and scaling to meet the demands of
training hundreds of thousands of employees simultaneously.

Yes, we have perks. Yes, we have a strong engineering team. Yes, we give 10%
time for side projects. Yes, we give competitive compensation and equity. But
that's not why we were named the #1 best place to work by NYC Tech. It's
because of the people [3]. Everyone here is absolutely fantastic and we screen
heavily for passionate, ambitious, playful people.

Interested in a Full Stack Engineer, QA Engineer, or SRE role? Then email me
directly at suragm@grovo.com. Mention Hacker News in the subject line and
you'll get my immediate attention.

[http://grovo.com/careers](http://grovo.com/careers)

======================================================================

PS To get a glimpse into some of the challenges facing our engineering team
today and how we're tackling them firsthand, check out our latest blog post:
[http://labs.grovo.com/](http://labs.grovo.com/)

[1] We were named by NYC Tech as the #1 Best Place to Work:
[https://medium.com/@internetweek/its-the-people-how-grovo-
be...](https://medium.com/@internetweek/its-the-people-how-grovo-became-the-
best-place-to-work-fa95a2324910)

[2] Grovo Raises $15M More To Help Businesses Train Their Employees With Bite-
Sized Videos[http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/18/grovo-
series-b/](http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/18/grovo-series-b/)

[3] Grovo's amazing culture is centered around collaboration and fun, all
while driving innovation and impact within our teams. See it in action here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuGVwJ9xicc&noredirect=1](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuGVwJ9xicc&noredirect=1)

------
meifamous
San Francisco | Amsterdam | Famo.us | Full Time

We're a team of 30 in SF and have a few different openings:

\- JavaScript & WebGL experts to join our Platform Team \- Distributed Sys +
DevOps (AWS, deployment, docker, ruby) Hub Team \- Interactive Design +
JavaScript for our Creative Team

More info here: www.famo.us/jobs and you're welcome to email me for more info
m{at}famo.us

------
thejerz
Intermediate Ruby on Rails Developer

COMCAST -- Philadelphia, PA

* Looking for an aspiring Rails ninja, with 2+ years experience

* Be a part of building the next generation TV platform, X1

* Solve really interesting problems at 30+ million user scale

* Comcast is a fast-growing company, with a startup feel, and a GREAT place to work

* Competitive salary with great benefits

* Join a fun team that works hard and plays hard! :)

contact jerzygangi at gmail dot com for an interview

~~~
theroot
Is this a joke?

~~~
drewbug
Why do you think it is?

~~~
theroot
It is hard to set aside the fact that Comcast isn't particularly liked. It is
a 52 year old company with $65 billion in revenue and 136,000 employees.
Saying it has a "startup feel" seems pretty disingenuous. The rest of the post
reads like buzzword bingo.

------
Najeeb17
modblock (modblock.net) ● technical co-founder/CTO ● Software engineer ●
London ● full time

modblock is a startup operating in the gaming industry, looking to bridge the
gap between freelance developers and actual game developers. Our product is a
software, built to ease the integration of content created by freelance
developers into existing video games.

Our ambitions with modblock are to provide new gaming experiences for players,
empower freelance developers through monetisation and enable game developers
to leverage more out of their games with new streams of content and revenues.
Each of these ambitions has its own challenges, but we’re convinced that
execution could represent a real turning point in game development.

We’re still at an early stage and we are looking to hire a co-founder/CTO with
software development experience, to build our product and help us turn
modblock’s vision into reality. More than experience, we’re looking to bring
on board a true gaming passionate that wants to have a positive impact on the
industry!

Responsibilities:

\- building the modblock software client and ensure its maintenance for a
smooth end-user experience. \- working closely with CEO to ensure that
modblock vision is maintained throughout the development phase. \- ensure that
customer feedback is taken into account and implemented to improve the
experience. \- having an vivid interest in innovations in the fields of
software and gaming developments.

The ideal candidate will have the following skills and experience:

\- 3+ years of software development experience , C++ / Java desired. \-
Extensive knowledge of HTML, CSS. \- Experience in building an e-commerce
platform a plus. \- Strong passion for gaming and extensive knowledge of the
PC gaming landscape. \- Based in London, although we will consider remote
applicants.

If you are interested, please get in touch with me at najib@modblock.net.

------
cchenltm
London Trust Media, Inc. - Downtown Los Angeles, CA (REMOTE Considered)

\- Hiring Ruby on Rails Developers \- Hiring DevOps Engineer

We pay very competitively and one of the many unique perks is VIP at our night
club in Los Angeles (one of the major night clubs). We also offer benefits.

Email: jobs AT privateinternetaccess.com

\- Please send resume and github at minimum to be considered

------
hfourm
Lead QA Engineer - Boulder, CO Hiring a QA engineer to help automate our
testing process and serve as our quality assurance lead. Position is full
time.

More info: [http://www.raptmedia.com/about/careers/qa-
engineer](http://www.raptmedia.com/about/careers/qa-engineer)

------
svec
iRobot ([http://www.irobot.com](http://www.irobot.com)) - Bedford, MA (just
outside of Boston, MA) and Pasadena, CA

At iRobot we make robots that truly help people. Our robots help people save
time by cleaning for them, save hassle by being remotely present for them, and
save lives by putting themselves in harm's way.

We have great work-life balance (including half-day Fridays during the summer
so you can spend extra time with your family on Friday afternoons) and
interesting problems to solve.

We blend cutting-edge research and practical engineering to build useful and
affordable robots.

We're looking for smart engineers who are easy to work with. You should want
to help people with products you create, but a robotics background is NOT
required. (I had no robotics background when I started at iRobot.)

iRobot is looking for software engineers, here are a few of our 20+ job
openings:

* Embedded software engineers: We're hiring for "big embedded" (C++, Linux, and big cpus) and "small embedded" (C, bare-metal, small cpus). If you have good OO skills (C++, Java, etc.) but no "embedded" background that's okay too - shoot me an email and we'll chat.

* Java software engineers

* iOS software engineers

* Software engineers for vision, navigation, and mapping

* Test engineers

Check our jobs site for all positions:
[http://www.irobot.com/us/Company/Careers.aspx](http://www.irobot.com/us/Company/Careers.aspx)

Email me directly if you'd like to know more: csvec@irobot.com

Please email even if you're not sure if you're a match; I'm always happy to
talk to other HN'ers!

PS: We have hired people from these "Who is hiring?" posts, thanks to HN for
this service/forum.

------
kouiskas
Wikimedia Foundation

Many positions are REMOTE (or in SF if you want), some are SF-only. VISA
help/sponsorship provided for those willing to relocate to SF.

[http://wikimediafoundation.org/wiki/Work_with_us#Wikimedia_C...](http://wikimediafoundation.org/wiki/Work_with_us#Wikimedia_Careers)

------
arturnt
Symphony Commerce - SF, CA - (110-200K) VISA

Backend Engineer or Full-Stack Engineers welcome

Be a core team member that is building an horizontally scalable inventory
management system for emerging e-commerce businesses.

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/symphonycommerce](https://jobs.lever.co/symphonycommerce)

------
cdahsu
Central Desktop - Irvine, CA

Frontend Dev - Backbone, jQuery, SASS

Backend Dev - PostgreSQL, Scala, PHP, Protobufs, AWS

A venture backed startup that was recently acquired, still startup culture
with big company benefits and backing.

more here: [http://jobs.centraldesktop.com/](http://jobs.centraldesktop.com/)

email to ahsu [at] centraldesktop.com

------
sstrudeau
I'm hiring for my team at AT Media (ApartmentTherapy.com & TheKitchn.com). We
are a REMOTE team and largely remote company.

* Senior Web Engineer (Rails) * Graphic Designer * Product Manager

[http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/jobs](http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/jobs)

------
brongondwana
FastMail's still looking for the perfect next Frontend person, and we're
looking for a Tech Writer to join our team too. Melbourne, Australia - full or
part time:

[https://www.fastmail.com/about/jobs.html](https://www.fastmail.com/about/jobs.html)

------
foz
local.ch - web developer - Zürich, Switzerland

We're looking for bright hackers in the EU that have good skills and a strong
understanding of product development.

The official phonebook of Switzerland, and one of the most popular platforms
for connecting businesses and users. Releasing new features quickly to market:
restaurant bookings, turnkey website creation, social integrations, weather,
maps, and more.

We have a strong team of agile developers that use Rails, Javascript, node.js,
RESTful APIs, and data-driven decisions to pull it all together.

Job Posting: [http://local-ch.github.io/frontend-web-
developer.html](http://local-ch.github.io/frontend-web-developer.html)

About our engineering and culture: [http://local-ch.github.io/](http://local-
ch.github.io/)

------
tortillasauce
Azarius, Amsterdam, The Netherlands.

Azarius is looking for a backend PHP hacker to help us develop our custom
shopping software. You'll be working with PHP, MySQL, Linux, Vagrant, Ansible,
etc. Azarius is an online smartshop based in Amsterdam with several online
shops.

You can contact us at info@azarius.net

~~~
loadaverage
the jobs page on azarius.net states that "We currently don't think we need
anyone" and when i have sent a quick email (a month ago) if there is a
position or not, never got a reply...

------
splay
Splay, Inc. ([http://www.splay.com](http://www.splay.com))

We are seeking senior level developers in NYC to collaborate on a range of
interesting & challenging ecommerce projects with competitive compensation.

Current open roles include:

\- Frontend Design Engineer

\- Advanced iOS Developer

\- Rails Engineer

hackernews@splaynewyork.com

------
spot
Beaker Notebook the open source data analysis and visualization web app is
hiring front-end and full-stack developers in NYC:
[http://beakernotebook.com/careers](http://beakernotebook.com/careers) Needs
VISA is OK.

------
stevemetellus
Tootter, Inc.- Founding Engineer- NYC - [$100k / equity]

Tootter is the next generation in social media helping people monetize and
network all on one platform. Be a part of the small founding team as the
founding full stack engineer.

Get in touch with us team[at]tootter.com

------
andyfleming
Zesty.io — Multiple Full-time Openings – San Diego, CA

We're looking for awesome engineers and others to join our team in downtown
San Diego.

• Back-end Engineer

• Front-end Engineer

• Inside Sales

• Customer Experience Ambassador

• Account Liaison

[https://zesty.io/about/careers/](https://zesty.io/about/careers/)

------
BookingJobs
Front End (JavaScript) Developer for Booking.com | Full time | Visa+Relocation
provided Please check out the role and apply here:
[http://grnh.se/vhk1f5](http://grnh.se/vhk1f5)

------
d0m
San Francisco | Mobile dev (ios/android) | VISA

ListRunner (listrunnerapp.com) is working on a pain point common to all
doctors in hospitals. It's a very exciting time to be at the intersection of
technology and healthcare.

Ping me: phzbox at gmail.com

------
startup1000
Location: California (startup) / Eastern Europe (REMOTE) (tech-team based
here)

Seeking: CTO + 3 other technical members:

2 backend + 1 frontend

Startup - Industry = Recruitment + Big Data

Requirements(gen):

(NOTE.A team of developers is wanted and not a development house)

* Strong communication in English

* Entire team should be familiar with Python/Ruby/JavaScript

* Entire team should have at least 2 years of experience in a professional environment

* Technical degrees will be nice, but professional experience will be most important

* Django-stack, Salt, Docker, Pandas/SciPy + ability to pick up other relevant Python libraries easily

* Willing to put in extra effort during MVP process (first 3 months)

* Committed to startup for a medium/long term

(see po.st/stup1000 for specific details on other requirements)

Primarily looking for a CTO who has a group of colleagues/friends who can be
motivated to join the startup as the technical team

Start-time: June 2015

Please send applications here: po.st/stup1000

Contact me (more info): startup.1000 [at] y a h o o . c o m (remove spaces)

------
DustinCalim
Corqboard.org – Safely buy, sell, and connect around campus.

=======================================

Located in sunny Palo Alto, CA.

We connect college students with the things they need and have a lot of fun
doing it–

=======================================

Seeking:

VP Marketing / Growth

+INTERN

Tell us why you're interested at careers@corqboard.org

------
x110dc
Austin, TX - Python/Django developer -
[https://www.texastribune.org/jobs/platform-
developer/](https://www.texastribune.org/jobs/platform-developer/)

------
vinvan
2wunder - Munich - www.2wunder.com/jobs

Looking for smart senior ruby devs for joining a promising and fast growing
start up in Munich. Help us to drive digital innovation and bring it to the
hospitality industry.

------
funkylexoo
3 positions | London, UK | Full Time | Not remote

1/ Platform Engineer 2/ Mobile DevRel 3/ VP of Engineering

All the info here: [https://pusher.com/jobs](https://pusher.com/jobs)

------
MitraCapital
Software Engineer (Machine Learning) for Hedge Fund (Boston, MA)

Mitra Capital LLC is a Boston-based long-short hedge fund seeking a versatile
and talented programmer to join our small, entrepreneurial team. As a member
of the Mitra Capital team, you will work with intellectually curious and
driven colleagues who utilize our proprietary and proven methodology to
analyze the public remarks of company management teams to find opportunities
where our analysis reveals that management’s expectations regarding upcoming
quarterly results are sharply at odds with market consensus. The firm’s
analysis framework has its roots in the Central Intelligence Agency.

In the Software Engineer (Machine Learning) role, you will be challenged to
create innovative technology solutions at the intersection of language
analysis, data-driven insights and logic-based workflow. The Software
Engineer’s core responsibilities will involve building tools that drive the
systems underlying the firm’s research process, including advancing the firm’s
text mining and machine learning platform. The position reports to our
experienced Chief Data Scientist and offers a high rate of learning on a
diverse range of projects and the opportunity to quickly have direct impact
upon the organization.

The ideal candidate is a clever and versatile coder with a hacker mentality
who is eager to tackle complex problems. The Software Engineer must be
comfortable working in an agile development environment with high expectations
for rapid delivery of prototypes, changing requirements, and direct feedback
from the internal business customer.

* Candidates should be able to learn fast and learn on the fly in order to work with a variety of languages and projects, and be capable of taking responsibility for delivering code that accomplishes defined objectives.

* Hands-on experience coding in Python or other advanced programming languages is required for this role, as is experience working with large datasets using SQL. Experience with Java, R, PHP, Perl and/or Unix is an advantage.

* We are looking for candidates with 3+ years’ experience and a quantitative background with degree(s) in majors such as Computer Science, Engineering, Science, Mathematics, Economics or similar.

\---- To Apply ----

Interested and qualified candidates are encouraged to send a resume and cover
letter to recruitment@mitracapital.com. Please include, in CV/resume or
separately, detailed descriptions of past relevant projects. Mitra Capital can
only consider candidates who are legally authorized to work in the U.S.
without sponsorship. Mitra Capital is an equal opportunity employer.

------
marshallc
Location: Mountain View. Position: RoR Developer. Company: RealScout. No
remote. Experienced fullstack Ruby Developer. Series A funded start-up.

marshall@realscout.com

------
Splendor
Balihoo, Inc -- Boise, ID

Role: Data Scientist

More Info: [http://balihoo.com/jobs/data-
scientist/](http://balihoo.com/jobs/data-scientist/)

------
shin_lao
quasardb | Paris, France | Several INTERN positions available!

We have a digital marketing and a software engineering slot available for
people passionate about technology looking for some great experience.

We are a bunch of crazy people building a simple, reliable and scalable
database.

Just to make things clear: the internships are paid.

To apply:
[https://www.quasardb.net/jobs.html](https://www.quasardb.net/jobs.html)

~~~
shin_lao
To be clear: you will be working in Paris and you must have the legal right to
do so

------
snowmaker
Scribd (YC '06), San Francisco - VISA, FULL-TIME, and INTERN are all welcome

Scribd ("Netflix for eBooks", top 100 website, 50 people) is hiring talented
hackers of all kinds to help us build the library of the 21st century.

We've hired EIGHT full-time people and TONS of interns from these "Who is
Hiring" threads ... it really works!

We're looking for people who want to work with:

* Data science / data analysis (using big data tools like hive to analyze an amazing proprietary dataset)

* Ruby on Rails (we're the #2 largest rails site, after Twitter)

* Javascript (well, we use Coffeescript)

* iOS OR Android (we're a top 10 eBook app with more reviews than Wikipedia, with a small mobile team)

* Machine Learning / data mining / recommendations - think Netflix prize, but for books!

* Product manager and design (UI or UX) roles too

* Internships: junior standing or above for all areas of engineering. We hire several interns every summer and year-round.

That said, we care way more about your personality and general hacking skills
then what languages you've used so far, so if you haven't used these but want
to break into mobile or web development, this could be a good opportunity for
you. We've hired people from these threads with everywhere from 0 to 10 years
of experience.

We're profitable, very well funded and have a really fun office environment
(go-karts + a rock climbing wall!) in the center of the startup world in San
Francisco. Scribd alumni have gone on to found 4 other YCombinator companies,
more than from any other startup. We think this says something about the kind
of people that we like to hire, and we love hiring people with entrepreneur
and startup ambitions. We are also always looking for international people
interested in moving to the US and can help you secure a visa.

You can read more about our "Netflix for Books" service here
[http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz](http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz) or check out our tech blog at
[http://coding.scribd.com](http://coding.scribd.com). Last month we launched
the first "Netflix for Comics" \- really exciting stuff! More here:
[http://wrd.cm/1MbaBA6](http://wrd.cm/1MbaBA6)

More info is at [http://www.scribd.com/jobs](http://www.scribd.com/jobs), but
as a HN user, feel free to apply directly by emailing me at jared at
scribd.com.

~~~
alap18
I sent you a couple of emails, but never received a reply.

------
stevemetellus
Peepchat, Inc.- Full Stack iOS - NYC

Terms Negotiable

Ambitious team seeking a full-stack iOS developer to scale fast. Our stack
includes Ruby on Rails ,objective C, EC2.

Get in touch :-)

team@peepchat.me

~~~
sbastidasr
Open to remote?

~~~
stevemetellus
yes

------
m0dE
innGrid.net - www.innGrid.net - Vancouver, BC, Canada.

We are looking for someone that can help us with sales.

Whether you are a CMO, a Sales manager, or a Sales person...

We have an awesome product that people need, and are paying for.

Think you can help us close more deals? Then we should chat!

To apply, contact me at jaeyun[at]innGrid.net and tell me about your
accomplishments.

------
yurisagalov
AeroFS is!

We're hiring Software, Mobile (iOS and Android), Frontend, and Customer
Success engineers

------
dreur
Foko - Private Photo Sharing App - Full-time/Permanent (on-site) - Ottawa,
Gatineau, Hull - Canada

We are searching for Backend Dev position and a Marketing position.

[http://foko.co/careers.html](http://foko.co/careers.html)

Since launching in June 2014 - Foko has users in 10% of the Fortune 100, and
boast high profile clients like Whole Foods, Trend Micro, Maxim Integrated,
and One Medical Group. Monthly active usage is over 45% - nearly 3X industry
average for enterprise services. [http://www.foko.co](http://www.foko.co)

===============

# Backend Node.js Developer

===============

Responsibilities:

• Work in a small backend team to build an innovative platform supporting both
mobile and web applications that solve real business needs.

• Work closely with client team and product team to deliver world-class
innovative products to interrupt business world, on time.

Desired Skills:

• Solid knowledge of Javascript

• Strong commitment to quality

• Experience with NodeJS

• Cloud based systems (Amazon AWS, etc)

• Experience building and scaling a Rest API

• Being awesome and wanting to be the best in what you do

[http://foko.co/careers.html#web](http://foko.co/careers.html#web)

============================

# Digital Marketing Specialist

============================

We need someone with a talent for digital marketing. Someone that knows how to
increase relevant leads through social media and SEO tactics. This person will
use social platforms like Facebook, Twitter, Instagram and other to drive
traffic and sign-ups to the service. The successful candidate will also be
responsible for the social media interactions with our customers, fan and
followers. The successful candidate will be passionate about strategy,
communication and marketing.

Essential Duties and Responsibilities

• Develop and implement a corporate marketing strategy and campaign for Foko.

• Work with the product and development team to understand product releases
and develop the appropriate marketing campaigns.

• Work with customers to create internal marketing campaigns to promote Foko
with their employees

[http://foko.co/careers.html#marketing](http://foko.co/careers.html#marketing)

------
ghouse
TuneFind - Remote - Approx 20 hrs/week - Front End/Back End Developer

We're a four-person company with a music-related site that's loved by tens of
thousands of real people and visited millions of times a month. We've
dominated our niche since 2005. When you see it, you'll think: ah, that's both
cool and useful.

The site is built on PHP 5.6 / Kohana, MySQL, and jQuery. 99% of the code was
written in-house and is clean, modular, built on a sane schema, and is easy to
develop with minimal external dependencies. It's also really fast; we're near
the top of the New Relic leaderboard for our category and in the 90th
percentile of site speed according to Google. We take pride in what we built,
and we're looking for someone who is proud of their work to continue what
we've started.

We're seeking a developer who can spend approximately 20 hours a week working
on discrete, meaningful projects on the site. We have more of these projects
than we can count, so consider this a long term project where you'll have the
chance to work on a wide variety of interesting stuff, based on your skills
and interest.

Here are a few real example projects that are coming up: * Integrate some
additional song providers alongside iTunes and Amazon using our song search
job queue. * Create the concept of timestamping for our data, modifying a
variety of model and view classes, as well as adding Bootstrap modal
components and forms in our templates. * Add features to our REST API. *
Create front-end features for admins and superusers using HTML and jQuery. *
Make a real-time activity section on our front page based on activity data we
keep in redis. * Add a redis caching layer on top of our models to reduce
MySQL query volume. * Add artist @handles to our tweets. * Plus many more...

We manage projects using a private Github repository and task list. Our
specifications are short and to the point. Your code will go live on the site
as soon as it's ready -- no long release cycles.

Critically, you don't need design or sysadmin skill to work on this project.
At all. We expect you to generate good HTML structure but if you never touch
our CSS or fiddle with images, that's fine by us. Same goes for setting up
servers, patching PHP, etc. We've got that all covered.

The ideal candidate will be able to show us what they've done using the
technologies listed above. Experience with Laraval (likely future framework)
and/or Kohana ideal, but not required. Honesty and strong communication skills
are critical. Comfort with Github, pull requests, and the git toolchain
generally is important -- we'll ask for your Github username when we consider
your application. We'll give you all the support you need, but expect you to
dive in and own large parts of our application.

Interested? Email amanda@tunefind.com

------
dalys
Platform Engineers (Python backend) Junior to Seniors, to Lifesum - Stockholm,
Sweden, Europe - Full-time / No remote

Lifesum (formerly ShapeUp Club) is a Swedish digital health startup with the
vision to make people healthier and happier by using applied psychology and
technology. Founded in 2008 with headquarters in central Stockholm, the
company is growing fast and was selected by Wired UK as one of Stockholm's 10
hottest startups. To date, the Lifesum app has registered more than 7,3
million members, with 500,000 monthly active users and a growth rate of more
than 10,000 new members per day. We have big ambitions and are growing fast.
Lifesum is looking for a product driven engineer, even with little documented
experience. Our small team is international and diverse, so we are welcoming
everyone. Focus will be on handling large amount of data in multiple formats,
not all normalized, work with services integration (REST, OAuth, analytics,
payment) and finally with algorithms for graphs (social, content relationship,
...), search and statistics. Product-wise, you will be taking features from
the idea stage to scalable production deployments. You will work on making
highly scalable solutions, get feedback from analytics and monitoring tools
and be able to refine and perfect your solution at each iteration Tech-wise,
our server code is written in Python (Django) and you will be exposed to
distributed computing (scalable stack, queue-driven distributed processing),
cloud hosting (Amazon), database optimization (MySQL, Redis), search solutions
(Sphinx, ElasticSearch), test driven development, load testing, etc You have
some (professional or personal) experience with Django, Python (and bonus for
Amazon Web Services and distributed systems) And you love building products
and work for millions of users.

To read more go to:

[http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/427-platform-python-backend-
eng...](http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/427-platform-python-backend-engineer) or

[http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/1103-senior-platform-backend-
py...](http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/1103-senior-platform-backend-python-
engineer) or

[http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/1711-test-automation-
engineer](http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/1711-test-automation-engineer)

\--

I posted a couple of months ago and we got a really really good response from
a lot of great people so I'm really excited to post again! My name is Martin
and I work as a Platform Engineer at Lifesum myself. If you want to formally
apply, please do so via the jobs page:
[http://jobs.lifesum.com/](http://jobs.lifesum.com/) I'm not the person
hiring, but you will join my platform team, and with that in mind, feel free
to contact me personally and ask me anything martin.lissmats@lifesum.com :)
And if I'm slow to reply or miss to do so, call me out on it! Cheers, and
thanks a lot to everyone that applied and contacted me with questions!

~~~
mkmathur
I started using Lifesum recently, and it's great!

I have a couple feature requests, and I was wondering if it would be okay to
post them here, or email you.

Thanks!

------
rolepoint
RolePoint | (mostly) Python Software Engineers | London, UK and New York, US -
[https://careers.rolepoint.com](https://careers.rolepoint.com)

You'll play a key role in building a platform that's changing how Technology,
Finance, Media, Healthcare organisations hire and access talent - and that is
already implemented in the three largest employers in the world.

==New York==

You will be a key figure in the New York engineering team; the primary
function will be to build and manage the integrations between RolePoint's
applications and the systems that exist within our clients infrastructure
(typically Applicant Tracking Systems and Candidate Relationship Management
tools). RolePoint's success is dependant on the reliability and features of
our data integrations, so you'll be integral to the team and involved in the
management of the integration product.

From our New York office, you'll be helping to shape the engineering team
based in Soho where we currently have our Account Management department. They
are a group of highly intelligent, experienced and passionate people who are
also expanding. You'll also be working closely with our London engineering
team and RolePoint's customers.

Bonus: Created APIs used by internal and external developers

[https://careers.rolepoint.com/#ahBzfnJvbGVwb2ludC1wcm9kchALE...](https://careers.rolepoint.com/#ahBzfnJvbGVwb2ludC1wcm9kchALEgNKb2IYgICA48mctQkM/WVrq7)

==London==

You'll be building the most advanced and user-friendly application flow that
candidates go through when applying to jobs online.

Based in our London office, you'll work alongside passionate, like minded
individuals, where ideas and innovation take precedent and each team member
contributes equally. You'll be writing code and architecting solutions, all
whilst maintaining balance between great design and shipping products.

Bonus: Functional programming, GAE

[https://careers.rolepoint.com/#ahBzfnJvbGVwb2ludC1wcm9kchALE...](https://careers.rolepoint.com/#ahBzfnJvbGVwb2ludC1wcm9kchALEgNKb2IYgICA8_WMlwkM/2tcE7)

==RolePoint==

We're building a company that allows you to work on interesting projects in a
stimulating, social environment. We work on flexible hours, offer unlimited
vacation days, go out for weekly team activities and once a year bring the
whole company together on an international gathering to reconnect outside of
our work.

Check out more roles at
[https://careers.rolepoint.com](https://careers.rolepoint.com)

------
jes5199
Patreon, San Francisco.

------
dfine
Placemeter — NYC or PARIS (relocation possible), FULL-TIME

We're looking for a COMPUTER VISION ENGINEER to join our world class CV team.

Job posting and details here: [http://grnh.se/emdq87](http://grnh.se/emdq87)

 _About Placemeter_

Placemeter is building a real-time data layer measuring activity in the
physical urban environment, like how many people are walking on an
intersection or how fast cars are speeding down your block. We use computer
vision at a massive scale, on a large number of rich and ubiquitous video
feeds, to understand what is going in in the physical world in real time. We
measure how busy places are, what people do, how fast cars go, and much more.
We offer that data to developers, citizens, cities, and retailers, radically
changing the way they interact with the physical world.

We built our platform around privacy. We never store any video and we do not
identify people. We also make sure no one can reverse engineer our data to
identify anyone. We are backed by top NYC & Silicon Valley VCs, alumna of
TechStars (Spring 2013), and actively plugged into their vibrant ecosystem of
mentors and alumni.

We need creative and flexible minds, with a complete commitment to building
nothing else but perfect software and systems. Make a real impact on your
city, the NYC tech community, and a fast growing startup. Put your mark on
this truly disruptive, slightly crazy, and ambitious platform we are building.
Placemeter is in a phase of rapid expansion, and we want you to join us.

APPLY NOW: [http://grnh.se/emdq87](http://grnh.se/emdq87)

 _About our stack_

Our system is full stack in a way rarely seen before, from low level embedded
processing to computer vision algorithms to mobile applications, and
everything in between including: machine learning, data analytics, prediction
models, and geospatial intelligence.

If you want to build the next big thing in machine learning, computer vision,
sensing, prediction and if you like huge, scalable and impactful systems, you
will fit right in. You will encounter some of the biggest tech challenges you
have ever seen. Get ready to earn some serious tech street cred.

We are a paradise for video and data geeks. Using our own optimized code base,
we detect moving objects, classify them, then track their positions. We then
use trajectory information to estimate speed as well as location occupancy and
traffic. Today, our computer vision stack runs continuously on close to 1,000
available video feeds, collecting 8 million data points each day on average.
We extract insights and predictions from these points. We have millions of
ground truth data points to build and optimize our algorithms. We analyze all
these data points by comparing them, normalizing them, correlating them with
external factors to give our users clean, real time data. We are about to grow
dramatically, adding a couple of orders of magnitude to our current scale.

We work in a data driven environment where every new algorithm is first
defined by data sets and ground truth - we have a lot of data floating around.
Our regression and quality tests guarantee that each improvement on one camera
will improve our quality and performance overall.

We highly value testing and continuous integration. For critical interactions
between major components we maintain integration tests, and for our core
algorithms we maintain quality and regression tests. Good test coverage is key
to keeping our bug count low. It also builds internal confidence to work on
any piece of code without fear of breaking existing functionalities.

Our tech team is made up of varied backgrounds, and we function as a flat team
where everybody knows about what everyone else is working on. This creates an
environment where you can learn from your peers with ease and significantly
grow your tech turf.

APPLY NOW: [http://grnh.se/emdq87](http://grnh.se/emdq87)

------
bruth
Senior Analyst/Programmer - The Children's Hospital of Philadelphia

Description:

The Analyst/Programmer II in the Translational Informatics Unit at the
Department of Biomedical and Health Informatics (DBHi) develops and implements
innovative software and applications that solve challenging problems in the
collection, management, analysis and interpretation of biomedical, genomic and
clinical data.

The successful candidate will create and contribute to DBHi open source
projects ([http://github.com/chop-dbhi](http://github.com/chop-dbhi)) as well
as proprietary products such as mobile health applications and implementations
of data science algorithms. We are looking for highly creative people who
share our mission to advance child health and who will thrive in a continuous
learning environment, acquiring and applying both new technical skills and
biomedical domain knowledge. Specifically, the Analyst/Programmer II will:

\- Independently develop, test and rollout translational informatics software
and application solutions.

\- Create re-usable open source and proprietary software and application
products

\- Evaluate, adopt and use multiple technologies to create innovative
solutions that have a high impact on data-intensive clinical and translational
research.

\- Continuously learn about a wide variety of biomedical domains in order to
translate domain requirements into high-impact technical solutions.

\- Work independently and as part of a project team in a highly matrixed
research environment, including direct interaction with clinicians and
biomedical researchers.

\- Contribute to the development, evolution, and implementation of software
development methodologies that are optimized to a biomedical research setting.

Requirements:

\- BS/BA required, Masters preferred in computer science, biomedical
engineering, information science, or related field. Substitute years of
relevant experience for specific field.

\- Three to eight years of programming experience with progressively more
complex projects.

\- Demonstrated track record of continuous learning and adoption of new
languages and frameworks.

\- Working knowledge of more than one of the following preferred:
Python/Django, JavaScript/HTML (as used in Single Page Applications), Go,
Java, Objective C, Cache/Mumps, Scala

\- Working knowledge of relational and/or non-relational database application
development preferred.

\- Previous experience in data modeling is preferred.

\- Experience in healthcare and/or biomedical, genomic data management issues
is preferred.

\- Experience with mobile application (native or web) on Android and/or iOS is
preferred

\- Must exhibit excellent oral, presentation, and written communication
skills. Experience with continuous integration, containerization, and
automated testing tools and processes is preferred.

Posting:

\-
[https://www.chop.edu.apply2jobs.com/ProfExt/index.cfm?fuseac...](https://www.chop.edu.apply2jobs.com/ProfExt/index.cfm?fuseaction=mExternal.showJob&RID=35361&CurrentPage=1)

------
rsp1984
At DotProduct, a mobile 3D Computer Vision company, we have two open full-time
positions in engineering. Location is either in our R&D headquarters located
in Wiesbaden, Germany (Frankfurt am Main area) or in our office in Waltham,
MA.

    
    
      == 1. Senior R&D Engineer in Computer Vision ==
      == 2. Software Engineer in Mobile ==
    
      == About the Senior R&D engineer position:

We are looking for a software engineer with a strong Computer Vision or
Graphics background and experience in GPGPU or mobile development (ideally
both), to join our core technology R&D. We prefer candidates who are
proficient both on a theoretical/algorithmic level and in practical
implementation (mostly C++ and shader languages) of Computer Vision and
Graphics algorithms, and who can make contributions to our product and core
technology from the start. Candidates should be able to present relevant work
experience either through previous work (employed, freelance, PhD studies,
Post-Doc etc..) or extra-curricular work / open source contributions.

    
    
      == About the Software Engineer in Mobile position:

We are looking for a strong, hands-on, detail-oriented coder with experience
in mobile development (Android or iOS), to join front-end and tools
development. Practical skill and programming experience are preferred over
academic achievements for this role. Required language skills are Java and
C++. Experience in iOS technologies (Objective-C, Swift, Metal), bash, Python,
Javascript and web-development are a plus (but not required). A background in
Computer Vision and Graphics is not required, however the ability and interest
to learn about them is. Also, candidates should have the ability to discuss,
design and implement UI.

    
    
      == General information:

Our technology stack is for the most part Java, C++ and GPU languages.
Platforms we target are (in order of importance) Android, Windows, MacOS, iOS
and Linux. We strive to make everything we do really really fast. Our R&D team
is still intimate so any new hire can have large impact on product and future
developments. Both positions are local and full-time. We prefer candidates who
are able to spend at least 3 full days per week together with the team in the
office.

Besides the opportunity to work with an international team of experts on
leading mobile Computer Vision technology and a nice work place we offer a
well-above market rate salary. Significant equity is part of the compensation
package.

    
    
      == About DotProduct:

We are a team of seasoned entrepreneurs and Computer Vision professionals that
brings real-time dense 3D capturing to mobile devices equipped with advanced
camera sensors. Our current product, the DPI-8 Kit (consisting of an off the
shelf NVIDIA tablet and a Primesense Carmine sensor) has been launched in
August 2013 and enjoys great success with high-end 3D professionals in various
industries. We are backed by Intel Capital and various angel investors. Our
office locations are Houston, TX (manufacturing and order execution), Boston,
MA (management, marketing, sales) and Wiesbaden, Germany (R&D). Contact is
jobs (at) dotproduct3d (dot) com www.dotproduct3d.com

------
mkopinsky
Way to Health, University of Pennsylvania - Philadelphia, PA Chronic illness
and the decisions people make and act upon – from their activity level to
taking medications or smoking – drive the vast majority of the $3 Trillion in
US healthcare costs. Our team has achieved breakthrough results in changing
the behaviors that determine health outcomes, such as doubling adherence to
medications that keep people healthy and out of the hospital, and establishing
new insights into patient engagement. These results were enabled by the Way To
Health platform, a unique technology asset now poised to move beyond research
into broader clinical applications. The role we’re looking to fill is critical
to expanding our impact. We need someone who can not only work with our team
of internationally recognized thought leaders to identify and implement
functionality and designs making interventions more effective, but also has
the ability to evolve Way to Health into a scalable clinical platform that can
be deployed efficiently in larger populations. The Way to Health developer
role offers the opportunity to make a meaningful difference in patients’ lives
and their health outcomes. This role also affords the right candidate a great
deal of autonomy in both how you do your work and in crafting a vision for the
technology. We’re looking for team members who love problem solving and
finding better ways to get things done. Specific responsibilities include: *
Collaborating with faculty to translate cutting edge research protocols into
functionality for patient engagement and behavior change * Developing new
features for individual interventions and for the platform * Working with the
development team to iteratively determine the best way to meet project goals
in a timely, robust and scalable manner * Crafting architectural approaches to
drive down the cost of feature development and deployment * Designing new
methods of information delivery and display for increased patient
comprehension and response * Diagnosing reported issues, identifying the
source of problems, determining the best path to resolution and implementing
fixes * Evolving and supporting QA processes, writing automated unit and
functional tests for new features, documenting work clearly, and finding ways
to continuously improve quality * Participating in an agile development
process (we use a modified version of Scrum) * Working with infrastructure
providers to plan for future needs and ensure timely, efficient and reliable
delivery Older tech stack is symfony/PHP/mysql, but we're migrating more and
more to our node/mongo stack. More info and application at
[https://careers.peopleclick.com/careerscp/client_pennmedicin...](https://careers.peopleclick.com/careerscp/client_pennmedicine/external/jobDetails.do?functionName=getJobDetail&jobPostId=34141&localeCode=en-
us) Feel free to email me at myHNusername at waytohealth.org with questions.
(No recruiting agencies, please.)

------
aj_icracked
iCracked is looking for VP of Engineering to lead our Engineering team in
creating the ultimate on-demand repair, insurance, and trade-in service.
Initially, the VP of Engineering must have the ability to develop a
relationship with a small team of highly talented engineers. This team
represents a great core nucleus that our VPE should understand how to grow and
push in a way to achieve great things. The VP of Engineering is responsible
for delivering the company’s products on time and within spec. This role will
report and work directly with me (CEO).

Our company is just over 100 strong with offices in San Francisco, Redwood
City, London, and Berlin and the iCracked engineering team is currently 14
individuals and we are looking to grow that to ~35 in the next 12 months. Our
system currently consists of our website, 3 sets of custom built business
admin tools and 3 iOS apps (1 consumer and 2 enterprise). Our stack is powered
by PHP, MySQL and Javascript (JQuery and AngularJS). We also have 5 people on
our front end engineering team that are excellent (Check out iCracked.com)

We have a platform that powers thousands of iTechs that’s based on managing
and optimizing, on demand workforce through a robust backend platform and
network. You can think of it as an Uber-like service, but addressing an
entirely different market need. The company is on fire.

Revenues have gone from $1.7M in 2012, to $>17M in 2014 with massive growth
estimated for 2015. We are #83 on the fastest growing INC 5000 companies
globally. Backed by the preeminent Venture Capital firms in Silicon Valley and
growing like crazy. Graduate of Y-Combinator (W12) Poised to dominate a
massive global market with backend technology that can be applied to a variety
of different markets in the future.

We're building a complete Warranty, Repair, and Trade-In platform that should
consolidate 3 multi-billion dollar a year industries under one consumer brand.

We have an incredibly talented and fun team put together and are excited to
talk to new members that can add tremendous value while doing the best work of
their lives. We're a lean development team that moves fast. We push to
production multiple times a day and continuously iterate on the core service.
This is an exciting time to join if you truly want to be involved in
developing the core product at a tech driven company.

What we’re looking for in you:

Responsibilities

Technical leadership – act as a check and balance system relative t o key
architecture decisions and other key technical trade-offs.

Implement processes to deliver results – create and maintain deadline-driven
processes that ensure high quality products, identify inefficiencies, create
and deliver on goals.

Team leadership – clearly define individual roles and responsibilities,
motivate and empower our engineers, generate engineering buy-in, manage
progress as well as overall team happiness, dynamics and recruiting. Execution
– work with engineering leads to plan to achieve product goals/business
priorities, set priorities and timelines, help allocate engineering resources.

Customers/Users – engage and represent the company in a way that will
establish credibility and confidence with our customers/users.

Coaching – mentor engineering talent to build a rich team and foster
collaboration, good habits, stable code, and creative problem solving skills

With iCracked, you wouldn’t be starting a new job; you would be joining a
family. We take care of all team members and provide almost all amenities to
make everybody’s lives better. Salary is negotiable and we have set aside
great equity packages and other benefits for you. If you're interested please
connect with me at Aj[at]iCracked.com

~~~
veritas9
You can also request to have lunch with iCracked here:
[http://lunchcruit.com/lunch/icracked/](http://lunchcruit.com/lunch/icracked/)

------
bambootalent
Bamboo Talent (www.bambootalent.com) - New York, NY

We are a talent search firm, working closely with NYC's tech community, acting
as a true business partner to growing organizations looking to scale their
engineering teams. We care about customer service and operate with respect,
honesty and integrity in every communication.

As many organizations in this space are competing for the best engineering
talent, we help to accurately represent both company and opportunity to the
potential candidate. We meet every client we represent, to ensure our ability
to answer your questions. We focus on understanding our clients’ needs, and
thus allowing you to make an informed decision on whether or not it makes
sense to speak with them.

Our clients' needs span Golang, Python, C/C++, Java, Ruby, PHP, Android (Core
Java), iOS (Objective-C) and Javascript (Vanilla, AngularJS, D3.js, ReactJS,
Backbone.js). Specific positions include Infrastructure Engineer, Front End
Engineer, Back End Engineer, Site Reliability Engineer, Mobile Engineer, Full
Stack Engineer and Product Manager. We work with a unique client pool which
are primarily venture capital-backed startups, but which also includes several
pre and post-IPO companies.

Please get in touch to learn further details on these and other
companies/roles we are representing.

email: jon@bambootalent.com

------
kedargj
Javascript Architect (Engineering Lead) | EdTech | Versal, San Francisco
(SOMA) (www.versal.com)

I’m reaching out to check if you’d be interested in a role that requires you
to architect JS frameworks from the ground up at our fast growing edtech
startup, Versal.

You’ll be reporting to the CTO and also lead a small team of engineers in this
role.

Do you think you’re up for it? or do you know anyone in your network who maybe
more suited to the role?

I’m going to be honest with you that this is an experienced engineering lead
type of role with significant knowledge and experience working with Javascript
frameworks and front end web development.

If you have some of your previous JS development work to showcase, please do
share it in your email application to kedar@gapjumpers.me

The next step in the process would be a technical challenge with our CTO at
Versal. Would you like to give it a shot?

Drop me a line at versal@gapjumpers.me and to arrange for an interview.

------
biomimic
GenoPharmix - San Francisco Bay Area - Customized solutions for advanced Data
Science, Artificial Intelligence, Cognitive Computing, Machine Learning and
Predictive Analytics

Openings include:

\- Partnership & Business Development \- Sales & Marketing \- Software
Engineering \- Algorithm Optimization

FTE, Contractors, Consultants, Interns, Remote and any with English or any
foreign language of any kind.

We are working on data classification and pattern matching algorithms.

Our initial work involves an advanced context-controllable content
summarization system:

[http://genopharmix.com/TuataraSum/index-155.html](http://genopharmix.com/TuataraSum/index-155.html)

Contact: genopharmix@gmail.com

Thank You!

~~~
sbastidasr
Are you interested in a remote Data Science intern?

------
firefoxNX11
Intralinks located in Waltham, MA is looking for Senior Software Engineers,
Senior QA Engineers, Senior UX Designers, Senior Release Engineers. See
[http://jobs.intralinks.com](http://jobs.intralinks.com) (Product Development)

------
TheTaO
They say if a butterfly flaps in Tibet, it changes the wind in Seattle. We say
THAT'S TOO LONG TO WAIT. And that's why we go out and buy a fan, so we don't
have to wait on some stupid butterfly to wake up and flap. We alter the wind
IMMEDIATELY. BECAUSE THAT'S THE SORT OF PEOPLE WE ARE!!!

Are you like us? Do you enjoy working on challenging problems that directly
impact and empower customers at a massive scale? Are you interested in
innovating and engineering services and website platforms that power our
business operations? Are you sick to death of empowering some no-good
butterfly? DO YOU WANT TO STICK YOUR HEAD OUT OF THE WINDOW AND SCREAM "I'M
PASSIONATE ABOUT FRONT END AND BACK END DEVELOPMENT AND I'M NOT GOING TO TAKE
IT ANY MORE"?!?!? If so, maybe this is your kinda place, yeah? Yeah. YEAH.
YEAH.

In this job, you’ll learn: that Mr. Tibetan Butterfly isn't so bad, really.
He's just a butterfly trying to get by in the world. In fact, you two would
really get along. Maybe you should go get a few drinks together some
weeknight. Watch the game. You know, talk it out.

Intangible benefits: A chance to build great software for customers. Have you
ever touched software? Huh? If you said yes, you're WRONG. You touched the
device on which the software is stored. Just like a story. Or a poem. Or song.
Or your memories of childhood.

Potential hazards: If you start talking about poems and songs and your
memories of childhood too much, someone's gonna punch you in the arm. So just
be warned.

If Woot were a superhero team, you’d be: yeah, funny thing. There aren't yet a
lot of superheroes who got their powers after being bitten by a mobile app.
But the moment a hero like that shows up? That'll be you. That'll be you all
the way.

Worst part of the job: when the butterfly shows up drunk and starts ranting
about how people don't take him seriously as a weather controlling device.
He'll try to convince you that HAARP is just twenty billion butterflies
strapped to a board. Just smile and nod. Smile and nod.

Make sure you bring: a custom printed purple shirt that reads "I got tricked
into wearing this by the guy who writes the job descriptions." Wear it. Show
it off to everyone. They'll totally be checking for it too. snicker

Basic Qualifications:

•Bachelor’s Degree in Computer Science or related field

•3+ years professional experience in software development

•Strong understanding of computer science fundamentals, including object-
oriented design, data structures, algorithm design, problem solving, and
complexity analysis

•Proficiency in, at least, one object oriented language such as C#, C++ or
Java

•Solid knowledge of website fundamentals such as Javascript, HTML, XML, and
CSS

Preferred Qualifications: •Experience crafting automated unit, integration,
functional, and regression tests

•Experience developing RESTful APIs with ASP.NET MVC

•Experience refactoring code and evolving architectures

•Experience with distributed computing and enterprise-wide systems

•Knowledge of professional software engineering practices for the full
software development life cycle, including coding standards, code reviews,
source control management, build processes, testing, and operations

•Experience in communicating with users, other technical teams, and management
to collect requirements, describe software product features, and technical
designs

Tl;dr: Woot is looking for full-stak developers in Seattle. PM me if you are
interested.

------
chillydawg
Longshot Systems, London, UK.

Web scraping / data manager role. £30-50k depending on experience. This is not
a traditional job offer, it's an offer to join our gambling syndicate, your
pay will be a fraction of syndicate winnings. We need general familiarity with
web tech, scripting languages, databases (we use postgres/mysql currently) and
getting stuff done.

Hit me up on david@longshotsystems.co.uk to apply.

